# Diary of a hip replacement.



## Malmum

*"Flynn's hip replacement in Pictures" - also in my profile (My Albums).*

My boy Flynn (Alaskan Malamute) needed a hip replacement and just a few days ago had it done. I've been keeping a diary since three days before he went in, with thoughts doubts and now his recovery. I thought i'd post it on here for reference in case anyone else is, or decides to, go down the same route.
I will update daily and here's the first part. I hope it may help someone as I couldn't find any personal blogs from the UK in my search.
This is where Flynns op was carried out: http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/
This is his hips before the ops.









*Sat. 14th August 2010*

It's three days before Flynn goes to see Noel and with each day i'm feeling more nervous. For all I know he may not even have it done but somehow I feel he will as his walking is not as good as it usd to be. He still copes well with it and is usually a happy boy but after walks, no matter how short, he gets stiffer.
He is taking a 50kg dose of Metacam and has been for some months now but it doesn't appear to be doing a great deal of good, niether does his treadmill hydrotherapy, although I must admit that if he has this op I will take him to the swim hydro as that's what they have at Fitzpatrick Referrals.
Somehow Flynn seems to be growing up fast as he's not as nutty as he used to be. I wonder if it's because he is uncomfortable or if it's just that he's maturing at last, he is just so quiet most of the time, especially during the day.
He's all groomed and ready for his trip, was going to bath him but don't want to upset him if he doesn't like it, also it's been raining the last couple of days and still is so I can't bath him outside and there's no way I can get the big lump in the bath.
It's funny how you can feel the pulse in your chest when nervous and the sickly feeling that goes with it. Am sure i'm worrying for no reason but at the end of the day this is a big op and with it comes risks no matter how small and I always think the worst will happen - I so hope i'm wrong and everything goes to plan.
The best thing I can do right now is keep myself occupied and get things ready for when he comes home. It's a bit late but I think i'll do some spring cleaning to take my mind off the op for a while because if I don't i'll probably end up crying - again!

*Sun 15th Aug.*

Two days to go and trying to keep busy but it's constantly on my mind.
I gave Flynn another massive grooming session last night and will do again tonight. I have this feeling that the operating theatre will get full of Mally hair and cause infection if I don't get as much out as possible, silly fool!
Am feeding Flynn tripe and veg at the mo as i'm hoping it'll keep him regular because I don't want him constipated after the op, what with all the cage rest. I'm worried it'll make him even more uncomfortable. His meals are smaller than usual, poor boy but at least he's having good food to help build up his stregnth.
He's been so quiet the past couple of weeks, seems to be growing up quickly now, it makes me worry that he's uncomfortable but everyone else thinks it's just him maturing - I hope so.
He's looking lovely and his coat is a lovely shade of orange - my beautiful boy, I hope he doesn't take all this too badly and that he sails through it all with no complications whatsoever.

*Monday 16th Aug.*

Just a short walk for Flynn this evening as don't want to put him in any pain for the journey tomorrow. Had a little cry on our walk and he was so very good that it somehow made me feel worse.
Have to starve him from 8pm and watch him like a hawk as he likes to munch grass, so no lying out in the garden before bed time - poor baby, he loves that time and won't be having it for quite a while now.
Early night for him tonight as we've an early start tomorrow.

*Tuesday 17th Aug.*

The big day.
Up at 6am today, put on Flynns harness ready for a short walk before we start the journey and hopefully tire him out.
The journey took around two hours with Rosie driving and Emma as co pilot. Flynn was actually very good, if a little mouthy at times, particularly in the begining when he saw some dogs at the dog park.
We saw Noel, very lovely man and he examined Flynn - which made him yell - and after a long chat I decided to go along with the replacement. He will have the left hip replaced, the right is not painful to him so Noel said he doubts he'll ever have to have it done - good news!
Flynn wasn't at all bothered by being left and happily went off with the nurse, not looking back at us.

8.20pm.
Just had a call from Noel's nurse and told that Noel was just about to begin Flynns surgery. She said there were no problems and they often work late at night.
Am waiting for the call to say he's out of surgery and hopefully all went well, she said it would be around 10.30 - 11pm - poor man, never rests!

10.40pm
Noel just called and the op went well, thank goodness! He used the BFX, which is the one where the bone grows round the implants. It's the one i'd hoped he would do as it looks stronger but he had to determine whether Flynns bones were strong enough as this implant is slightly bigger. For now he is sleeping and we'll see what tomorrow brings. Noel will phone with an update in the morning but now is off to do another op - this man must never sleep!
Flynns new socket is smaller than the circumference of a 50 pence piece, i'd thought it would be a lot larger.
Here's a pic and brief explanation of the two different types.


















*Wednesday 18th Aug.* (Day One - post op)

4.10pm.
Had a call from Fitzpatrick Referrals to say that Flynn is doing exactly as Noel expected and he is very happy with his progress. He is mobilizing well and is eating and drinking. We will be picking him up tomorrow morning (yipee!!) and Noel will go through his x rays and explain the operation in full. I will be given instruction for his post op recovery for the next two weeks, after that he'll go back for a post op check, then another six weeks later, after which he will start his hydro therapy. He is apparently quite happy in himself but quiet as he is on strong pain meds - just what he'll need for the journey home.
Today has been such a long day, I didn't want to phone as I knew he'd had his op late last night so didn't expect them to be mobilizing him early this morning. I also didn't want to bug them either but then I didn't want them to think I didn't care - am sure they wouldn't have thought that really!
He'll be coming home with a sling which two of us will have to support him with for the first few weeks when he goes out to toilet.

I am so glad that he is eating and drinking, always a good sign. So my little boy comes back to his mummy tomorrow and rest assured he'll have me with him 24/7, well he virtually always does anyway.

When he comes home I will start the posts from post op as that will be his recovery period, sort of stage two of his new life. It's going to be hard to see him in his cage for so many weeks and to have to put him back every time after only 10 mins but it will all be worth it in the end - if only I could explain that to him.

*Thursday 19th Aug.* (Two Days - post op))

7.40am.
Off to pick up Flynn this morning, have an appointment for 11.30 to see Noel and take a look at his x rays. Am very excited to see what they look llike now.
I know what to expect when I see him, well sort of, think he'll look even more "leggy" than he usually does. I don't suppose he'll be too excited to see us as he hasn't been before when he's been at the vets for any length of time, so i'm hoping he'll be glad to be coming home and settle in the car for the journey - we shall see!
Have a mixture of emotions, excited that it's all done and aprehensive about the care he'll now have to be given at home. Lovely to have him home again.

3.15pm.
Home at last.
Have had a long chat with Noel and Flynns biggest risk is not dislocation, he said that is more around zero in Flynns case as the muscles holding it all in are so tight. Because of the tightness of the muscles, Flynns foot will turn slightly outwards but in a couple of months will gradually return to a normal position as the muscles repair and start to slacken.
The big risk with Flynns op is fracture of the femur at the point where the implant ends inside the bone. Flynns femur is not quite straight and has a very slight curve and as the implant is straight and not angled there is a risk of the implant actually going through the bone, creating a fracture. This is something that will only happen if Flynn slips or falls, so he has to walk with the aid of a sling under his belly whenever he is out of the crate. If you look at the x ray you can see what Noel means about the angle, the ring you can see is in order to help prevent the implant from moving down any further. Toileting and feeding are the only times he is allowed out for the next six weeks and only for 10 minutes at a time, say five times a day - not whenever he wants. We have to be very vigillant when he's moving but not panicky, we are only using the sling to take a little weight off the hip, not all and to ensure if he does get unsteady we are there to support him and not let him slip or fall. As he is on strong pain meds at the mo and sedatives to keep him calm and drowsey a slip or fall could happen if he is groggy.
Flynns new hip.









And his shaved leg/back.









.
The hip joint itself was hard as stone apparently and he had a job actually cutting the damaged portions off, this he said was due to the bones rubbing on each other and creating a kind of boney callous. Once this had been removed and the socket skimmed of damaged tissue, this leaves a kind of honeycomb appearance of bone, which will then grow into the implant. This will take four weeks - surprisingly fast I thought - after that time the replacement and surrounding bone will just get stronger and stronger and within a couple of months will be tougher than any normal hip joint. He didn't say it but I was thinking "He will become truly bionic" lol, one of his favourite phrases.

Flynn is not on antibiotics but has sedatives (ACP) and has to take three 10mg tablets three times daily for two weeks and chewable Rimadyl tablets 100mg which he has to have one of twice daily. He has a morphine patch (Fentanyl) on his side to help cover his pain for the next four days or so, this is held on with staples and eventually will start to fall off. I have to leave the patch on untill his stiches are out in 14 days time, when he will return to Noel for an assessment.

A VERY large area has been shaved, I would expect that's to prevent infection during the operation. I had googled images beforehand so knew what to expect.

Will update later as we get better at mobilizing with the sling and can't wait til he goes out and successfully goes to the toilet - that's my main worry at the mo, believe it or not!
It will be a long haul for Flynn and us for that matter - but if all goes to plan, it will all be worth it in the end.
Thank you Noel for giving him the chance of a new life.

9.45pm.
Well, we've managed to kind of master the art of the sling. One person holding the sling around Flynns tummy, making sure the straps are crossed over the arm, in order that it is less likely to slip out of place. Another holding his lead so as he can't walk too fast or bolt - which he tried to do when he heard the cat in the bushes. He is walking beautifully, no sign of a limp and very steady on his feet, considering all the sedatives he's on. I would say he is definitely walking better than he did before the op and that's wonderful considering he only had it 48 hours ago.
My only concern is that he still didn't wee or poo, maybe he will when he's used to us holding him and we begin to relax and gain more confidence in ourselves.
He's had a lovely meal and a small drink and is now sleeping again, so we'll try him again when he wakes up later. whether he wee's or not it's still necessary to get him up occasionally so as to keep his hip working and not let it get stiff.
Here's how the sling should be used - this is when he first saw us, the small shaved area on his side is where his Fentanyl patch is.








And here he is asleep in his custom made crate. We had to make it bigger as the 48" i'd ordered wasn't big enough. Note the Comfy Collar - so much nicer than a buster.









*Friday 20th Aug.* (Three Days - post op.)

12.40am.
Wonderful news - took Flynn out in the garden and he did his first huge wee - yipee!
The sling walking is getting easier each time we go out and as we gain more confidence so does Flynn. It may seem like a small issue but when your dog hasn't been to the toilet for some time it really does tend to worry you. Having the feeling that he's more comfortable is a lovely way to settle for the night. I will be with Flynn all night and should he need to go out Emma is on call too, lol.
Getting him out of the crate was a concern, I asked Noel if it was okay for Flynn to walk out slowly and then put his slip lead on and he said that was fine. I wasn't sure how to get him out and was worried about him walking without the support of the sling. As Noel said, it's okay for him to sit, stand and move around in the crate so a few steps to come out of it is fine. Flynn is quite good and waits for me to put the lead around his neck before he walks further than the rug, I slip the lead on and off we go - so easy and to think I was afraid of doing it!
He's had a small meal to take his pain killers and sedatives with and is now all settled in his crate. Earlier he was butting the top of the cage with his comfy collar, I think he's a little peeved that he has to go back in after such a short spell out and although he hesitates about going back, a firm "in you go Flynn" and he complies - such a good boy.
Looking forward to us all having a good nights sleep and hopefully he'll sleep for a good 10 hours now he's back home - he usually does.
Bye the way, he isn't showing any attention to his wound whatever, tomorrow I will take the comfy collar off while one of us keeps a close eye on him, just to give him a break.

10.30am.
Flynn slept from 1am til 9am this morning, not a peep out of him the whole night. He's had his breakfast and a drink, been to the toilet and though he still hasn't poo'd has done another huge wee - so that's great. He's now in his crate just starting to go back to sleep, after having a howl off for ten mins, think the meds have kicked in now. It feels bad constantly dosing him up with sedatives but as Noel said, it will keep him calm and relaxed and that's very important for the first few weeks, don't want him stressing out and panting all the time.
I did take the comfy collar off for a while this morning but got scared after about 5 mins and put it back on, it's not bothering him at all and to take it off because I feel bad is silly.

11.30am.
He started another howl off, lol, so we took him in the garden in case he wanted to poo but all he wanted to do was lie down on the grass. We sat with him for five mins for some fresh air, then brought him back in - didn't want him deciding to leap up, like he does sometimes. To be honest I doubt he would have as he's very mellow right now but still wags his tail and gives us a kiss when we ask for one. He's back in his crate and after a little munch on some carrots from his kong he's now asleep, head on kong and snoring slightly - bless him.
His walking is still excellent and he even lifted his poorly leg to wee - I can see why crate rest is so important as he doesn't seem to know he's had anything done to that hip at all.
To think how scared I was yesterday when we got him out of the car to bring him in, so many worries were going through my head about all the responsibility all now being in our court (I say our because Emma is helping so much and keeps a cool head, think it's important to have someone as back up) yet just a few hours of practice and it all seems so easy. Of course it's just the begining and we've got a long way to go but by treating it as just an ordinary road to recovery, trying to put to one side all the emmotional feelings we have for Flynn and remember that we have to be strong for him, makes it so much easier. Feeling sorry for him is a waste of time and also can make you feel very drained, the best way to look at it is, it's not going to be forever but when it's all done, say six months from now, his entire life WILL change forever and what more could we ask for?

6.45pm.
We have lift off!!! He's done his first poo - yaye!
No more thinking he'll get constipated and be uncomfortable, or need some kind of medication to help him "go" - wonderful! He had a tiny amount of liver today and a few peach slices with all the juice rinsed off, needless to say he loved the peaches.
Now everything's going even more smoothly, he's toileting fine, eating and drinking well and sleeping in his crate with no probs - thanks to his meds.
We have to watch him carefully when he's on grass though as he's attempted to throw his shoulder down to have a good roll on a couple of occasions, crafty boy! By holding his collar and the sling, that is easily avoided but he has to be allowed to sniff the ground in order to find where to toilet, so we just have to be one step ahead. He did insist on a five min lie on the grass, just looking around and at the sky. This extra five min treat seems to settle him for his crate, he doesn't protest when he goes back in and settles quickly. I make sure I sit behind him so as he can't roll onto his back.
All rested and sleeping again now after a very small protest - sleep tight baby.


----------



## Guest

This needs to be a sticky :thumbup:


----------



## madferrit*

rona said:


> This needs to be a sticky :thumbup:


I agree Rona!
Thanks for sharing this amazing journey - please keep posting and let us know how Flynn is recovering, glad he seems to be doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Wow, what a brave boy :thumbup: well done and I agree this should be made sticky. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Fantastic thread :thumbup: well done Flynn fingers crossed for a speedy recovery  x


----------



## Malmum

Thank you, I know all the wories and doubts i've been through and just thought this may help someone else.
I had e mailed Fitzpatrick for advice a couple of months ago and when I saw him on TV I made up my mind. Now knowing the state his hips were in, from what Noel told me after the op, my poor boy must have been so uncomfortable yet he was always a happy lad, he just couldn't walk very far. In a way I feel a little guilty I left it so long, I only had him x rayed and hip scored last April and could have done it sooner. His hip score was 55 - massive! However Noel said the score is not what he goes by, it's the x ray that counts. 

Hope you continue to enjoy Flynns thread, I will update regularly.


----------



## moboyd

Thanks for giving us an update like this its very interesting, although I am sorry he has to go through, anything at all, I was surprised to hear of his hip score, although I did know of a mal who had a score of 69, even with this score, the dog did not show any discomfort in the past and enjoyed working in harness, although now he is getting on in years, its possible this may have changed. good luck and I pray for continued improvement.

Mo


----------



## Malmum

Yes I know that Mal and he's a very lucky lad to have been able to work. That proves that it's not all about the hip score doesn't it? Have had pm's with his mum and he's coped very well, Flynn on the other hand was not doing so well even at the young age of two - hopefully all that has now changed.


----------



## Malmum

*Saturday 21st Aug*. (Four Days - post op)

1.30am.
Flynn is protesting VERY loudly (full on Mally howls) at the mo at being put back in his crate. He's been out, done a wee and had a small wander in case he wanted to do anything else but is not happy at going back. At least I gave him his meal and tablets before he went out so as they would kick in by the time he went back but am just waiting for them to work. I can't give in and let him come out again as his exercise is very limited and don't want to do any damage. When he goes out now he wants to walk faster and again I can't allow it - poor boy! Just have to be stern and ignore his howls, so as he knows it won't work. I offered him some water and he tried to knock the bowl out of my hand, he's having a right tantrum, lol. even his comfy collar is annoying him now.
I do feel wicked though and wish i'd let him have a lie on the grass but as it's late thought he wouldn't need one.

2.05am.
A small drink of Ribena once he quietened down and he's now asleep, time for bed!

12.05pm.
Flynn was awake at 9am today and apart from turning and repositioning in his crate during the night not a peep out of him again. After last nights howl off I have changed the way i'm doing things, so this morning he had his meal and tablets 15mins before coming out of the crate, as usually I give them to him when he goes back or immediately before coming out.
We took him in the garden to toilet, he did a wee and brought him back in after a couple of mins for a cuddle outside the crate. After around 10 mins we took him outside again in case he wanted to poo, then sat with him on the grass for a further 10 mins. While he is lying down there is no difference if he's out of the crate or in it, he's resting just the same and the sedatives kick in beautifully. He seemed to want to go back in after this and as he is now only coming out three times a day, it's nice to have some extra fussing time to take away the stress of the crate. I think this approach has worked a treat, seems to have tired him out mentally and of course the sedatives are a huge bonus - don't know what we'd do without them and so glad Noel is one of those vets who prescribe for the dogs state of mind as well as the physical side.
The flooring in my front room is laminate so Flynn can only walk on the non slip rugs from his crate to the patio door - in a couple of weeks I will carpet the whole front room, as obviously he can't walk on that when he's allowed out for longer spells. The thing is, if the sling is used correctly even a slip doesn't matter as you just have to be aware that that's the main reason you're holding it. He could slip anywhere, even in the garden if he loses his footing, just yesterday a small slip on damp grass was quickly corrected by Emma and nothing more than a slight tug by her prevented anything happening. We watch him like a hawk and are constantly aware of any small dips in the ground to be avoided but we are also getting very relaxed about it all, although not complacent. At first we were holding it quite taught but there's no need as it's only a light support that's needed and is really used to prevent a fall or slip - panicking at first we were - or should I say I was, lol.
I have put a pic of the sling position for walking, it's not much different from the toileting position except just a little further down and has to be moved up slightly to expose his "bits" when he stands still. When he starts sniffing - you can usually tell when he's about to wee - we move the sling towards his ribs a little, have only had one small accident so far when when he wee'd as soon as he stopped but the sling can be washed and dried in minutes, it's almost dry when it comes out of the machine and could, if needed, be used immediately.
A pic of him relaxing in the front room - so much nicer than a howl off in the crate.
Sleeping like a babe again now for the next few hours, am missing his usual antics and will be so glad to get my real Flynn back again - got a long wait though!


















7.15pm.
Successfully toileted again, he seems used to us following him around and has had a wee and poo. Think all my worries are over now, he's mobilizing very well, eating, drinking and toileting. He LOVES lying on the rug outside his crate for a short while and although not keen to go back, will go in as soon as I say - he tries pushing his head out but I just push it back and say a stern "NO" - which I hate doing.
We extended his crate again today so he has an extra six inches of space now. I bought a 48" crate, took the back off and used it to extend the top and used two lengths of strong wood trellis attached to the sides, in order to fill in the now extended area. It was so simple and all held in place with extra thick cable ties then secured it with two large hooks rawplugged into the wall. With a vetbed on the floor it is completely non slip and can still be extended by another six inches if needed. The largest I could find on the net was 52", still too small and over £200. It doesn't rattle at all and he's got plenty of room for him to lie completely stretched out - lucky boy!
Here's a pic of it in case anyone else needs a crate for a dog over 75kgs.










11.30pm.
A little time out of the crate to gnaw on a bone before bed time as a treat.
It's been a good day, everything going as planned and each day seems easier to cope with, as we learn to be calm around Flynn. He seems to be settling better when put back in his crate and if he does howl I don't feel bad about telling him "quiet" as I know he has at least had some time with us to relax.
His dressing has now come off on it's own as Noel said it would and the scar is very neat, although it looks larger than i'd thought, no swelling though apart from what's to be expected after all the work that went on in there. Have to keep an eye on it as it shouldn't get any more swollen than it already is.
He's all quiet now and sleeping for the night.


----------



## Malmum

*Sunday 22nd Aug*. (Five Days - post op)

11.55am.
Flynn was restless in the night so at 3am we got up and took him in the garden where he did a wee and poo, good boy for telling me. I thought it was unuasul as once settled for the night he usually sleeps through til the morning. When we brought him back in he went straight back in his crate where he slept til 11am. He was just lying in his crate looking around and not making a sound, being very patient just waiting, I hope this means that he is getting used to the crate.
He had his breakfast and meds then we took him out to toilet, which was succesful. I'm having to cut his food intake down by a 1/4 Noel said, so he's having lots of veg to bulk it up and also keep him regular but must have a good portion of protien as I know he will have some degree of muscle wastage, which is quite rapid during crate rest for long periods. Needless to say, i'm thinking already is the little groove I can see on his leg the first sign but Emma said it's probably the slight swelling from the op site that makes it look a little indented. I've been told not to worry about muscle wastage as that will soon come back when he goes to hydrotherapy and can have longer spells outside the crate.
He had around 15 mins lie out in the garden with us, while being hand fed small pieces of carrot, he loves the attention, then another 10 indoors before going back in the crate. He did have a small howl off but the meds took over and he's now sleeping again. The "time out" seems to make him accept the crate better and he seems to know when his comfy collar is put back on it's time to go to bed again.

11.05pm.
Another good day all round, Flynn has had some quality time out of his crate and is in good spirits.
Tomorrow I am going to begin to wean him off of the sedatives and cut his dosage down to once a day. They have been very useful for these first few days and have definitely helped him to come to terms with being in the crate but I think he's now settled enough to return to normal. It's never a good idea with sedatives to cut them out completely as there can be withdrawal symptoms, such as hyperactivity, so i'll see how he goes with just one dose in late afternoon. He's always been a good sleeper at night and rarely wants to get up in the day before 10am, regardless of what's going on around him, so he should settle into his normal routine fairly quickly. Also it will help him return to my normal Flynny - will see how it goes and should soon have my boy back to his usual self in no time - fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest

Glad things seem to be going well :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

All sounds very positive, Its hard keeping the weight off them Banjo got fed up of carrot he likes bits of celery now


----------



## Malmum

Well done Banjo - Flynn may like celery, he's never had it so will get him some and tell him it's highly recommended by Banjo, lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Malmum said:


> Well done Banjo - Flynn may like celery, he's never had it so will get him some and tell him it's highly recommended by Banjo, lol.


:lol: he also recomends the large teething bone from wilkinsons no calories in that :thumbup: mem to cut up the celery though if its stringy thats not good dont want you haveing any more things to deal with


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Hi hunni.... what a great post.... very interesting.... how old is Flynn ?? It is amazing how quickly they do adjust to new things in their lives !!!!! Keep on posting please.... think there are lots of us following his path back to health and full fitness..... Pamx


----------



## Malmum

Thanks for the celery tip - was going to just give him a stick to chew on - oops!

I will continue to post Flynns diary as it's my own personal one that I wanted to share. I'm looking forward to this time next year when I can say "Do you remember when Flynn came home from his op........." and just reflect on all that happened and breathe a sigh of relief.

Long story, cut short.
Flynn was two last May, concievd by my own dogs while I was in hospital, wasn't told by the "sitter" and only discovered when my girl put on weight. I divorced the "sitter" and raised eight Mallie pups. Didn't intend to keep any but Flynn chose me, the only one who would sleep on the sofa with me.
I health tested my dogs as soon as I could and have lived in fear ever since as both showed slight dysplasia, though neither parents have problems and thankfully none of the other pups do, some working.
I believe Flynn chose me because he had problems I didn't know and knew i'd care for him in every way I could. Have felt so guilty over Flynn (the whole litter really) and he's the love of my life, have slept on the sofa ever since the day he was born and couldn't imagine my life without him, that's my bedroom now.

Have constant contact with his brothers and his only sister and both mum and dad are now neutered/spayed, as are all of the pups, the girl and one boy before they left me.
Irresponsible breeding is terrible and i'd never have wanted to contribute to such a litter especialy as I loved them all so much. Still at least the "poorly" one stayed with me and i'm so thankful that I got to keep this very special boy.


----------



## Dally Banjo

I divorced the "sitter" :lol::lol::lol: sorry but found that very funny  

Sometimes its just one of those things both Banjo's parents are/were ok & all his litter he just got a short straw I think  when we went to choose a pup he was the one that just sat & looked at us while the other's played like mad round our feet, there was just something about him....... would'nt swop him for the world


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Wow.. what a sweet story.... as they say, we all learn from our mistakes only some are much bigger than others !!! So you have 3 Malamutes then ??? My old boy Ninyo (GSD) got to the stage last year where I had to carry his back end for him as he couldnt support himself at all.... boy was that a heavy task ? We managed for the summer but then it just comes that time when you have to stop and think realistically....... He was over 11 bless him and had a wonderful life..... R.I.P my big grumpy boy.... miss you xxx


----------



## Malmum

Dally Banjo said:


> I divorced the "sitter" :lol::lol::lol: sorry but found that very funny


And swapped him for Flynn, have not looked back either! 

I know i'm lucky the other pups are fine but anyone reading this and thinking of breeding, please reconsider. Although Flynn is doing well i'd rather he hadn't had to have this surgery at all and when it's (sort of) your fault it hits home even harder, especially when you love them so much.
I still find it quite amazing that he chose me and just one day, when he was around 10 weeks old I knew I couldn't part with him.
None of my pups left "home" til after 10 weeks, two as late as seven months, didn't really want any to go. 

Sorry to hear about dear Ninyo but what a long life he had and you allowed him dignity in your decision, so hard to lose a true friend. You must have so many lovely memories of him and they will never be forgotten. 

Yes I have dad (grey/white) and mum (red/white) who are 5 & 5 1/2 years old. Pics of them are in photo gallery under "Here's my clan" along with my two terrier crosses.


----------



## Malmum

*Monday 23rd Aug.* (Six Days - post op)

1.15pm
Flynn had one sedative tablet before bed last night and slept like a dream til 11am this morning - movement around him didn't wake him, so the night time tablet will be phased out quite soon I think. He had his breakfast and went out to the toilet and is having no problems with us holding onto him now, as it's become quite the norm to be followed around while he "goes". It absolutely poured down all night so on with sturdy shoes as the ground and grass can be slippery, extra caution needed at the mo. Was reminded again only yesterday by Noel how important it is for him not to slip - wish the rain could hold off for the next four weeks at least! The sturdy shoes did the trick and no slips whatever, from either him or us.
With having just the one sedative last night Flynn was quite active when he woke this morning and the fact that he slept for so long, the sedation had completely worn off, lol. He wanted to get up instead of just lying by my side playing "leave it" and "which hand" tricks so I deided to give him a full dose and see how it goes. I can't have him getting at all excited for a while so am going to "play by ear" when and how many tablets I give him. I think i'll skip the evening dose and give him just one at bed time tonight and aim at just giving him a dose in the morning, to settle him for the day.
Flynns normal self is just too normal for his recovery at the mo, lol, and much as I want my boy back I don't want to push it and end up with him trying to leap about - not just yet anyway!
He loves lying with his head on my lap being fed one piece of sweetcorn at a time from a fork, lording it right up he is and I don't blame him - make the most of it while he can I say.

He does lie in the most awkward positions though, considering we extended his crate again yesterday and he's got plenty of room!










6.30pm.
I gave Flynn a lovely meaty rib cage for his tea this evening in his crate, he loved it and as he has to make up bone in his hip joint thought it would help with the process - probably won't make any difference, lol. He's only had one bone since his op as I didn't want to make him too solid but as he's having no problems with toileting at all I thought a nice gnaw would keep him happy. He hasn't had any sedatives since this morning and after we brought him back in from the garden, when he'd finished his bone, he went straight towards the crate so I put him in and he went straight to sleep - good boy! Typical though as for once i'd actually got everything ready for his cuddle, I even remembered his comb to give him a little groom to help pass some time.
His scar is looking beautiful, all dry and scabby - know it sounds gross but it's what we want, no sign of infection or swelling and when he's out of the crate with his comfy collar off he isn't at all bothered by it and has never tried to lick it. He still walks very well, no limping and on a couple of occasions has had a little scratch of the grouund with both back legs after he's toileted - scares me though!

11.30pm
Flynn had a very restful evening and spent some time out of the crate as usual but this time didn't want to go back in. I managed to persuade him, as that's all I can do, can't actually force him and now is begining to settle.
He got spooked by something when we took him out in the garden tonight, don't know what it was but there were very high winds and it could have been foxes screaming but he always hears them and usually wants to get them. Anyhow he did go to the toilet but was edgey all the time, which is not good as you never know if he's going to try to bolt, we have a firm hold on him but don't want him putting pressure on his hip. We took him out a second time before bed but he didn't do anything, just kept looking around, so we brought him back and he went in his crate.
Because of his restlessness I decided to give him his sedatives and will ask Noel tomorrow if maybe he should stay on them for another week and wean him off gradually after that.
It's all a learning curve and I will ask the expert what he thinks is best for the time being, as I can't have him spooking at the moment.


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Hey hun.... sounds like your wee boy is coming on nicely and getting stronger by the day..... I have just bought myself An Alaskan Klee Kai...... to go with my GSD and Malamute...... She is only 4 weeks old at the moment so I have to wait..... patiently.... Have named her Anouk...... It is one of Carebears pups..... 
Thanks for your kind wrods about my old boy Ninyo..... It is so hard to get over.....
Pamx


----------



## Dally Banjo

pamela Renfrew said:


> Wow.. what a sweet story.... as they say, we all learn from our mistakes only some are much bigger than others !!! So you have 3 Malamutes then ??? My old boy Ninyo (GSD) got to the stage last year where I had to carry his back end for him as he couldnt support himself at all.... boy was that a heavy task ? We managed for the summer but then it just comes that time when you have to stop and think realistically....... He was over 11 bless him and had a wonderful life..... R.I.P my big grumpy boy.... miss you xxx


:sad: I cant begin to imagine how you feel xxx


----------



## Malmum

*Tuesday 24th Aug. *(Seven Days - post op)

Have reached our first milestone today, now *one whole wee*k since Flynns op and all is still going wonderfully - thank goodness!
He did wake me up at 3.30am this morning. whining and standing in his crate and I know when he's standing it's not just a "i'm bored and want to come out" thing, it usually means he wants to go to the toilet. I woke Emma (poor girl) and off we went into the garden and sure enough, wee and poo - great! I think it's because he was spooked earlier in the evening that he didn't do all he should as Flynn never gets up in the night normally. He settled very quickly straight back into his crate and after a small whine went back to sleep and slept til 9am - rather an early rise for him actually. Had brekkie, meds and toileted then went back to sleep, didn't want to stay out probably because it was early for him.
We still take him out together and will do for the next six weeks, because everything is going so well that I wouldn't chance an accident, just not worth it.
I called Fitzpatrick Referrals regarding the sedatives and Noel is very happy to keep him on them three times daily for as long as needed, he said they are a mild sedative and will be easy to wean Flynn off - the benefits far out weighing any risks, so he's phoning my vet (Hugh) and i'll pick them up from him later.
Although i'm not keen on all the sedation i'd hate anything to go wrong now. As you know by the x ray the risk of fracture is the one to watch and he's at risk for at least four weeks, maybe longer.

9.45pm
Well Flynn has virtually slept his mile stone off today - the new vet bed that arrived this morning must be VERY comfy. He's had a good day, continues to walk well and is in good spirits, when awake that is. We've had no problems with anything really and he is getting used to being in the crate while all the other dogs roam around, no whining at all. I hope he now likes his crate and realizes that anything he has in there can't be pinched by the others, lol.
Seems amazing that this time last week I was worried sick and now it's all seeming so easy, how quickly this last week has gone by and what a good patient my "little" boy is!


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 25th Aug.* (Eight Days - post op)

5.45am.
Flynn was up early this morning, not agitated or anything just wanted to go in the garden I think. The sun was just coming up and after a short wander round he laid down on the grass, didn't let him stay there though as it was still very wet with the dew and couldn't sit with him. At times like this you feel mean, as usually he'd be let out and i'd leave the door open. He loves the garden and ordinarily spends the majority of his day/evening just lying out there - never mind he'll be able to do that soon enough and also go for a nice pain free walk afterwards.
Ate breakfast and went back in his crate - not very happy about that, no meds though as too early and will spoil his rota. Now 7.40 and he's begining to settle again.

9.30am.
Flynn didn't sleep for long and although not naughty he does not like his crate today. He won't settle and has had his sedatives and Rimadyl now to see if it makes any difference, which I have a sneaky feeling it won't as he's fine when we get him out but immediately back in is unhappy again whining, although quite quietly, but not settling. His walking is fine and he seems well in himself, especialy when out of the crate - little tyke!

6.00pm.
He still has hardly slept the whole day, he did sleep for England yesterday though, so I expect he's just not sleepy. The sedatives haven't done a thing today, although I suppose he could be agitated if it weren't for them. He's very calm but just not tired and keeps standing up trying to poke his nose out of the crate - perhaps all the lovely cuddles we've been having outside the crate has been a bit of a mistake - we live and learn. So now he will come out twice a day and not be allowed to stay out everytime he goes to the toilet. As Emma just said he's not used to being in the house all day and he's never been in a crate before, it seems that as he's getting a little better he wants to return to normal and at the mo is looking all fed up - bless him. He's toileting well still and his wound is looking lovely, so I really have no doubts that all this is just due to him not being sleepy and being a little spoilt with too much fussing outside the crate - oops!

11.30pm.
All in all Flynn has had a very "down in the dumps" day today. He's not panting so i've ruled out pain, he is toileting well even though it's been pouring down all day, which is a real nuisance and his poo is a good colour, no sign of blood which i've been told to look out for due to him taking Rimadyl. He's always fed at the same time as having his meds as i'm well aware of the risks. His walking is still wonderful and the scar healing well, in fact so well that i'd imagine next Wednesday for the staples to be removed is pushing it as one is already skinning over - watching everything like a hawk I am, lol and he has 36 staples in all.
He just looks fed up and when you live with Mals you know their expressions and can read them like a book, one of their many redeeming atributes.
He has had a long spell of games, cuddles and grooming outside the crate just before bedtime - around two hours and is now asleep (1.30am) and I hope he'll have a happier day tomorrow as I hate to see my lil guy so fed up.
His Fentanyl patch is now off, was told I could remove it yesterday as it was no longer active and I wonder if that has anything to do with his mood change, could it still have had some "life" in it and now not getting that little bit of extra comfort? - just don't know!
Will have to think up some new games and get him some new toys, that should perk him up, we all know how they love a new toy, as tricks with food have to be limited because I don't want any extra weight going on, so I usually use some of his meals to play "find it" or "leave" which can get a bit messy.
Night night baby boy - lets hope tomorow is a better day for you. xx


----------



## Malmum

*Thursday 26th Aug.* (Nine Days - post op)

4.20am.
Woken up again by Flynn standing in his crate, panting and looking at the patio door. Woke Emma (usual ocurrance) and off we trot in a very wet garden in case Flynn wants to toilet. After a short stroll he had a large wee, then a further short stoll and nothing more. Took him back in to put him in the crate and he refused to go in. As he was quite determined not to go in and backing off I thought a bribe was in order because I didn't want him being silly and hurting his hip. Off to the kitchen to look for a bribe and brought back a low fat treat stick, I showed it to him and threw it in the cage - no luck, so I went in the cage - all the while holding his lead while Emma held him in the sling - and pretended to eat it, still no luck. Back to the kitchen and brought out the raw rib cage i'd got out for later today. I took a small rib off, went in the cage and he followed - Eureka! Once in I squeezed past him and shut the door - what a spoilt little boy i've raised, lol. At least he did need to toilet and i'm glad he woke me but I think he's found his own game to play now, it's called "Lets guess the bribe" lol. I wonder what he'd do if I weren't sleeping on the sofa, sleep through the night I suppose but i've slept on the sofa since he was born and now find it hard to sleep in a bed (weird I know) - is it any wonder he's spoilt?

5.15am.
Up again but this time when I looked round at him it was ears flashed down and a tail wag - silly boy gave the game away and I knew he just wanted to come out for fuss - cheeky monkey, so I tried the stern approach and said "No Flynn, go to sleep" and he did - magic, lol. Bless him though I can't blame him for trying.

7.00am.
Up again wanting to go out - phew it's tiring - for us anyway, lol. Took him out to toilet successfully and straight back in his crate - he was having none of it, so tried a bribe but meat didn't work. Naughty mummy knows what he can't resist so I got a small piece of chocolate biscuit, threw it in and in he went - he's really got me round his paw and I thought I was going to be so strong too, lol. He had his breakfast and meds and although he wanted to come out when I told him "No" sternly again he's now gone back to sleep - ah peace and quiet reign!
So now, late as it is (9.45am) i'm going to have a little lie on the sofa, (Em's back to bed) and catch up on a little sleep for an hour or so. Am eternally grateful for Emma's help and her month's annual leave - not much of a holiday though - poor girl.
Flynn is much brighter this morning, wish the same could be said for us!

7.00pm.
What a good boy he's been today, he's slept like a log from around 9am til 2pm, went out to toilet then back in his crate. Seems that since he's been rumbled at playing the "i'm poorly and need to come out" game and i'm being firmer with him, he isn't even trying to ask now. We got him out at around 5.30pm, toileted and he had a meaty bone on his mat outside the crate, a small drink and his meds and is so relaxed on the rug that i've let him lie out for a while.
I used to worry that he doesn't always "go" when we take him out to toilet, sometimes he doesn't wee for around 6 hours, even more but he always has plenty of time and is never rushed. I don't worry now as he does eventually and will do buckets when he does, I expect it's a bit weird for him to go to order and on the occasions that he doesn't we always take him out a couple more times before crating him. At the end of the day we can't make him go and as long as he wee's at least twice a day, i'm not worried. Used to worry me loads at first but not now.
Still using bribes to get him back in the crate, bought a cooked chicken and offered him a piece in the crate - no way - so I got a tripe stick and went in the crate myself, that worked a treat, he loves them - for now anyway!
Have put a pic of his scar one week post op, it's amazing how different it looks and how the fur is growing back, a nice white hue now and no swelling at all.










11.45pm.
An uneventful evening, thankfully. Flynn spent some time out of the crate as he usually does but when in the crate was very good, just lying there and dozing occasionally but not real sleep, with any luck he'll sleep well tonight. The only problem at the mo is that he has only had one poo today and if he does get up in the night we will have to take him out in case he wants to toilet. I won't be able to sleep if I think he needs to "go". He'll be going out in around half hour for the last time, hopefully he'll poo then and we can get a good nights sleep - not holding our breath though, lol.
He's a begger with going back in the crate and i'm having to constantly change the bribes. He's got very wise to what's going to happen, the little tyke and i've now given him, low fat treat stick, tripe stick, piece of choc biscuit, cooked chicken and the last time a couple of cubes of cheese, I have prepared a few cubes of sausage roll for the next bribe and a hot dog chopped up for the one after that - i'm seriously running out of bribes, lol and am adjusting his meals to incorporate them.
He always refuses a bribe he's already had and didn't even try the cooked chicken. I know he will always go in for a piece of choc biscuit but can't use that too often as it's so bad for him and his real love is dolly mixtures - again bad for him. Will have to make some liver cake and sardine cookies tomorrow, hopefully that will be another two bribes to fall back on. Is it any wonder my lot have always said he was spoilt, lol - if it were Kali or Marts they'd get straight in just by being told to, never mind having to bribe them.
Everything else is on track and with any luck he'll sleep well tonight - please Flynny!


----------



## Malmum

*Friday 27th Aug.* (Ten Days - post op)

1.15pm.
After Flynn went out to toilet last night before bed, he slept through the night from around 1.30am to 12.30pm today -wow! Even when I asked him if he wanted to be a good boy in the garden he wasn't interested. I can hardly believe the change in him over the last day or so. Although he doesn't like going back in his crate, once in he settles straight away with not a murmur from him. He actually seems as though he is begining to like it in there.
He's being very calm today and quite settled, is eating, drinking and toileting well and enjoying his time out of the crate. Sometimes he doesn't want to go in the garden and will just stand in protest, with a little coaxing he will usualy go to the toilet but on a couple of occasions just doesn't want to go.
He looks a little fed up but not how he did a couple of days ago, more contented really - perhaps he's now getting used to the whole situation. It's funny how when he is out of the crate he doesn't even try to stand up, it's as if he knows that he must rest. He'll just lie and play games but even then he isn't at all excited - very different to the Flynny we all know and I feed him bits of carrot, individual peas and his fave which is corn on the cob - he nibbles the corn off while I hold it - don't want him eating the actual cob because of blockage.
Have just come back from shopping and got him a new smokey bone, one of the thick ones that don't splinter to pass time, a new toy and some more bribes. I'm saving the toy for his next time out later.
I think after being a little stern with him the other night and telling him to lie down and go to sleep, he seems to know what to do now when in the crate and is not bugging us at all. As long as he's had a wee and poo I know he doesn't need to come out for a while and then I can tell him he has to stay in there. It seems a firm hand is what he's needed and hard as it is to be firm, it's in his best interests to do so.

10.30pm.
Have just put Flynn back in the crate after a 1 1/2 lie and play on the rug and I'M exhausted, lol. It's so tiring believe it or not to try and keep him happy and occupied. We played gentle tug with his new toy but he prefers my dressing gown belt - typical and some find it and leave it games with treats and I tried to get him interested in the kong by putting hot dogs inside but he won't even try to get them out, just licks it and looks away, lazy boy! Played the pea on the tray game, he has to get it before it slides down to the bottom, had a couple of goes and got fed up with that and he wasn't much interested in eating the rest of his corn cob left from earlier. He had had enough of games until. ..........I got out the dolly mixtures, then bingo!!
He was so alert, so eager to find it and leave it, speak and quiet, he became a different dog. He's not allowed many and they are only to be used as a very occasional treat but boy does he respond to them - crafty kid!
Took him out to toilet and with two tempting dolly mixtures he went back in the crate no trouble. At least I know when all else fails I can get him back in the crate with them, lol. They may not be good for him but I won't have to worry about him not getting in the crate again.
All in all a very good day for Flynn again, no worries at all - just hope it continues.
He's asleep now and will only be going out once more before bed then straight back in the crate. I can say that now with confidence.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Keep up the good work  x


----------



## archiesmum

I have been reading your diary and comparing notes! My puppy Domion had his hip
replacement on 10th August. I think Noel and his team are amazing I can't believe how well Domino is doing, he his walking normally and has been since day 4. When I was talking to Michael he was saying because Domino is so young and only weighs 4.4Kg his recovery would be much quicker than a larger dog. Domino start his physio on 1st Sept so I am looking forward to seeing how he gets on. 

We have been very lucky as Domino loves his crate and has been a model patient. He loves all the attention he gets not only from us but from the other dogs who have been brilliant with him.

Keep up the good work and I look forward to reading the next installment of your diary.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Good luck with Domino, I know it's not all plain sailing but we have to stay positive.

Noel and his team are truly amazing, am so glad Flynn was able to go to them.
I don't think there is anywhere better in the UK personally.


----------



## Malmum

*Saturday 28th Aug.* (Eleven days - post op)

Flynn gave us a bit of a scare as he didn't wee before going to bed like he usually does. Although he was pooing okay the last time he wee'd was yesterday afternoon around 4pm. Wasn't too worried as he doesn't eat dry food and doesn't drink loads so just thought he'd wake me during the night but he didn't - eek!!
Tried all manner of things like letting the boys out when we took him out so as he'd see them marking and do likewise but no and he isn't a marker anyway, where as Marts and Bruce are, even though they're neutered too. The girls didn't have any success either, mum just looking at him mostly. I even had the mad idea of stimulating his bits with a damp sponge like a mother dog does but he just stood there looking around, bet that would've looked weird if i'd been overlooked by a neighbour, lol. The boys couldn't believe their luck being allowed to wee up the plants on my side of the garden but Flynn just sniffed and walked away - typical! Eventually at around 8.55am he had his wee, over sixteen hours since the last one - thank goodness! Funny how YOU feel uncomfortable for them and they aren't worried, little tykes!
Today i'm not giving him his morning sedatives, he's asleep now anyway after having his breakfast and Rimadyl and if he does get a little excited they take less then an hour to kick in, just wonder if sometimes he's a bit drowsey as he goes to lift his leg then puts it down, it's almost like he can't be bothered.
The things that worry you are amazing, one time last night when he came out of the crate he had a little limp - another worry - but as soon as he'd taken a few paces he was walking okay again, as Emma said he sleeps a lot and could have a "dead leg" which any one of the big dogs get occasionally - not now Flynn please!
Funny how as soon as you think you've no worries, something comes up to worry you again. His walking is fine again now, no limping and we can breathe a sigh of relief - for now anyway!

10.30pm.
Had a bit of a scare this evening as Flynn seemed a little stiff on his left leg when getting up. Once up and walking the stiffness appears to be less and he walks much the same as usual. He is very relaxed in himself, no panting or any obvious sign of pain. Have wondered if it could just be because he isn't allowed any exercise at the moment or that he has a small amount of muscle wastage and doesn't have the support he had a few days ago. He has no swelling around the scar and everything else seems to be fine, he doesn't mind it being touched either.

11.55pm.
Spoke to Noel a moment ago and he said it could just be a blip where the implant is embedding and causing Flynn slight discomfort or muscle wastage and less support on the hip, as i'd thought. In any case I am to starve him from 8am tomorrow and take him to the practice at 3pm if I have any concerns whatever. 
Although we have video'd Flynn walking, he said he can't tell by that only a physical examination and possibly an x ray will tell if anything is a miss.
So I will see how he walks in the morning and take it from there.
Apart from that we've had a lovely day and evening, Flynn has had lots of cuddles on the rug and is now toileting well. He still has a good appetite and that also makes me think he isn't in pain. He's still very calm and relaxed and is lapping up all the attention he's getting - still doesn't like going back in the crate though and there is no other way to get him in there other than bribes as we can't have a struggle with him. He hasn't ever had a slight slip so i'm hoping Noel is right and that it is, in his words "just a blip".


----------



## archiesmum

I know what you mean about things worrying you that normally you would not given a second thought too. I've noticed Domino doesn't wee as much as he did before his op but then again he isn't drinking as much. 

Good to hear Flynn is ok this morning.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Sunday 29th Aug.* (Twelve Days - post op)

7.15am.
Had to wake Flynn up to feed him and give him his meds this morning in case he has to see Noel later. He ate well and went straight back to sleep so I didn't take him outside as I don't want to make him come out of the crate if he doesn't need to. Will take him out later and see what we think about his walking.

10.00am
Flynn is awake and is now asking to come out, he isn't stressed he's just having a little whine which usually means he needs to toilet. Not really looking forward to taking him out in case his walking is not so good but will assess in a mo - have to be brave about it but it's hard.

10.40am.
Took Flynn out and am pleased to say his walking seems a little better if anything. We have video'd it and he is less stiff than yesterday and definitely better than last night we think. He is not limping but is just a bit stiff on the left leg and we have to remember that we are watching him like a hawk and are bound to pick up on the least little thing. I suppose when you think of it he has had major surgery and is now not having the pain cover of the Fentanyl patch, so is very likely to be feeling something he wasn't feeling before.
Looking at the video it seems that maybe we are expecting too much too soon, I doubt i'd be walking as good as him if I were in his place and was only taking two anti inflammatories a day. Both Emma and I are pleased with what we just saw and between us have decided he doesn't need to see Noel before Wednesday at the mo. We will keep his trips in the garden short and if he doesn't toilet within 5 mins of being out will bring him back in, no stressing about whether he needs to "go" now as I want his leg rested as much as possible. I think with him not weeing for that long spell on Friday we may have been taking him out too often and caused a little discomfort by over doing it. 
He went out this morning and had his wee almost immediately then just stood there not wanting to go up the garden again, so in future we'll take this as him not needing to do anything else and just bring him straight back in, as opposed to persuading him to go round again and perhaps over doing the exercise. We will also video at least two of his "walks" a day now so as we can compare from the previous walk, that way we can take a good look and evaluate them properly. Being such a heavy dog (57kgs) it would have been a good idea to have done this before and keep a check on his progress.
He's back in the crate (bribe given) and is now fast asleep - thank goodness!

5.50pm.
Flynn's walking is definitely better than last night and I think I may know why it was worse after his lie outside the crate.
When he is outside he is so contented that when asleep he stays in the same position, where as when he's in the crate he re positions occasionally. Last night he fell asleep on the rug on his right side and stayed in that position, stretched flat out for a good hour and a half.
When a person has a hip replacement they are told they can lie on the side of the replaced hip but if they lie on the other side they must have a pillow between their legs to support the newly replaced joint, as the pelvis creates a pull on the new hip.
So when Flynn had his sleep on the rug last night it would have been a good idea for me to have placed a thin cushion between his upper legs to help support his hip, particularly as he slept for so long. It's a bit of detective work I know, lol - but it could explain why his leg was stiffer last night than it is today.
If it's not one thing it's another and i'm sure if he had to have the other one done it would all be so much easier, hopefully by what Noel said that won't be necessary. I hope that's the case as my poor boy looks so fed up in the crate and is dying to play - he picked up a toy after we put his sling on today to take in the garden and I had to take it away, so he turned round and got it again, then when he came back in he went to his sofa and put a paw on it, he loves lying on there but again it's a no no.
I feel so wicked at times like this.

11.30pm.
Settling down now for the night. No more worries about his walking and when he was out of the crate tonight I kept an eye on his leg positioning but didn't need to use the cushion as he didn't sleep.
A good day all round, eating, drinking and toileting well - off to bed for an early night, for a change.


----------



## pamela Renfrew

I reckon it is a case of ...... Time is a great heeler...... and he needs time..... at least he knows it and is spending most of his time sleeping...... Good luck big guy.... keep up the good work..... Pamx


----------



## Malmum

Thanks Pam  you'd think that as i've worked in an orthopaedic ward I would know a few tips but when it's your baby you tend to forget common sense! 

Still at least i've cottoned on now, lol.


----------



## Malmum

*Monday 30th Aug.* (Thirteen Days - post op)

4.30pm.
Had a good day so far with no worries about Flynn, he has been walking fine today even after his sit on the rug. I am keeping and eye on his leg when out and resting and if it is stretched out I place a thin cushoin under it for gentle support, doesn't bother him at all. I have noticed that when he's in the crate he doesn't stretch out like he does when relaxing outside even though he can, he usually has his leg close to his body, maybe it's more comfortable that way.
I'm a bit concerened that his right elbow is a little pink, as he usually lays on that side and even though he sleeps on a vet bed I will have to keep an eye on that. He's never had pressure sores on his elbows as he has a lot of fur there so I don't want him to get them now, not much I can do about it though but at least he's on something nice and soft.
Eating, drinking and toileting well and still accepting bribes to get back in the crate - crafty boy but at least we don't have a showdown!
In the crate sleeping like a babe now - bless him!

10.30pm.
All in all another very good day for Flynn, nothing concerning and all still going smoothly. Don't know how they'll take the staples out on Wednesday as his fur has nearly covered them now - just hope they take him to another room and I don't have to watch.
He's such a different dog, even without sedatives - seems all grown up somehow, doing everything he's told and so very calm - I suppose he knows I mean what I say these days and i've had to be consistent, something which i've not always been very good at with him.
Still, i'll be glad when he can be more like his normal self and be a little nutter again - miss that funny side of him.


----------



## Malmum

*Tuesday 31st Aug.* (Fourteen days - post op)

12.25pm.
Another milestone reached as we pass the *two week* stage.
Not much to add today so far, except that he's still being a lil angel, accepting his crate more each day, even though he still has to be bribed to go back in. He only has "time out" twice a day, once early afternoon and again late evening just before bed. He seems to know that he doesn't come out every time and is now going in the crate readily on other occasions with just three dolly mixtures to tempt him, once in he lies down and not a murmur - couldn't ask for more.
His walking is improving by the day now and the foot that turns out slightly appears to be straightening already, since taking videos it's much easier to see the improvement in him.
He also knows about the toleting routine as he "goes" almost as soon as we go out and if he doesn't I know now that he will later. All the worrying about toileting from me has gone and as it all gets easier by the day all of us have now settled into a good routine - thankfully!

11.40pm.
Flynn has had a quiet day all in all with no worries and has been very settled both in and out of the crate. His walking is still good and am not worried that anything is a miss. He will be seeing Noel in the morning to have his staples removed.

11.55pm.
Just had a call from Noel to say not to feed him in the morning just in case he wants to x ray his hip, wasn't expecting that but this man will not let anything slip so is asking for Flynn to be starved just in case. I think he is slightly concerned about my worries last Saturday when Flynn was walking a little stiff, although he is walking fine now Noel did say you can't tell by looking at the way he walks, just a physical examination will tell. Hopefully he won't do the x ray but i've nothing to lose if he does, though I must say i'm now a bit worried as it seems like everything is fine and I just hope the x ray - if done - is fine too.


----------



## archiesmum

Good to hear Flynn is doing so well, they adapt really quickly. Tomorrow will be interesting for us because Domino has his first physio. Domino had his op 3 weeks ago yesterday.

Val xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Keep it up Flynn & good luck for tomorrow Domino


----------



## Malmum

Good luck for tomorrow Domino  - Flynn doesn't start his hydro til six weeks post op but then he has a dodgey femur so that's probably why - they don't want to take any risks.

Lets know how Domino gets on please, be interesting to know how his hip works. 

I'll be going to Noels tomorrow, appointment 11am - will you be going there? if so I may see you.


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 1st September.* (Fifteen days - post op)

7.00pm.
It's been a long day, the all round trip to see Noel is in excess of six and a half hours but Flynn was such a good boy and as it's his first day of activity since his op is now flaked out in the crate. Had a nice drink and his dinner once home, went out to toilet and is now a very exhausted boy.
Noel watched how Flynn walked, was pleased with that then did a physical examination. He flexed his leg out straight then bent it up as far as it would go a few times and then quickly moved it as if in a running motion. All the time not a sound from Flynn, not even a murmur - that was good news and what I was hoping for. It all moved so smoothly it was a joy to watch, so very different from his original examination.
He was very pleased with that and that there wasn't any swelling, so decided an x ray wasn't needed - yaye!
He said the sling could stop being used in one weeks time but I said "can we make that two?" - he laughed and said "of course, lets be extra safe". So i'll use the sling untill we next see Noel for Flynns final x ray and if all's still okay he'll then be discharged and start his hydrotherapy. His last appointment is in four weeks time but as Flynn is so heavy i'm going to use the sling til then, worrier that I am!
Noel did say to his nurse that the care Flynn has received at home is remarkable - big heads all round to that comment, well we have tried to do everything right for him.
It has become apparent to Noel (and us for that matter) that now Flynn has a good working hip, his other one is a bit "thumpy". Of course we can tell by his old x rays that both hips are affected but as it isn't causing him pain, he doesn't need it replaced at the moment - however we will keep an eye on it and if in the future it troubles him, we'll have that one done too. Just let him repair thoroughly from this one and consider it next year - perhaps. We know how to look after him now so another wouldn't be a problem and Flynn is so good about it all that I think he'd sail through it too.
He had his staples removed, which took a while but was brave apart from the occasional jump. Now once the scab is off we won't even be able to see the scar as his fur is growing so rapidly.
So another good day all in all again - lets hope it continues.

11.30pm.
Back in the crate now after around 3/4 hour out on the rug. Ate his meal, toileted and had a little playtime then seemed to be glad to go back in his crate. Now settled although not sleeping yet, just lying very relaxed and ready to nod off by the look of it. Have to say he seems to actually be liking his crate now, which is a bonus and i'm thinking of leaving it up even when he no longer needs it as he seems so relaxed in it, just thought it's handy to keep and as he likes to stand up at the front window I know he won't do that when i'm not around if I put him in the crate each time I go out for a while.
Whatever Noel says I want to be extra sure he doesn't do anything silly for a good few months. He can have his comfy collar off tomorrow, Noel said just to leave it on for today as removing the staples may have made the scar a bit itchy and draw his attention to it. The comfy collar has been a Godsend, has not bothered him at all and looks very comfortable - which it should be, lol.
Lovely day, everything still going to plan.


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Great news


----------



## Malmum

Thank's it certainly is. Even if he does have the other one done at least we know how to deal with it now.

He's been a model patient and I never thought he would be as he's young and can be a little nutter at times, lol
Lets hope this will make him grow up a bit.


----------



## Dally Banjo

It amazes me how well they cope if it was me Id be ouch ouch ouch  & sorry I missed the bit about his other hip  I do hope he dosent need to have another op & if he does not for a good while at least x


----------



## Malmum

*Thursday 2nd September.* (Sixteen Days - post op)

10.15am.
Flynn slept well last night, toileted just before bedtime which is lovely as you feel he'll have a good nights sleep and is quite bright this morning. I have taken off his comfy collar and he shows no sign of wanting to get at his scar, just has an itchy area around his knee and heel that he nibbles occasionally, I expect the new hair growth has something to do with that. It's quite strange how the fur on his back and upper leg is growing more rapidly than on the lower leg, say from the knee down and the new growth is a bit like a greyhounds coat, all smooth and velvety. Unfortunately the rest of his coat is still shedding despite daily grooming, do these Mallies ever stop? you wonder, lol.
Now that the staples are out his scar has flattened more and apart from the occasional scab is hardly noticable.
As from tomorrow he will be taking just one Rimadyl tablet daily and I am gradually cutting his sedatives down - he now has two doses per day and I will see how that goes and go on to cut it down to one, then stop them altogether. I will take it one day at a time and see how Flynn reacts to the lower doses as he's still in the "critical" period of his recovery but to be honest I think he will soon settle without them, because even when I have decided he can skip a dose he's still been very calm.
As I said yesterday for safety sake I will continue to use the sling for longer than needed - I just feel that we've done so well a couple more weeks of caution can only be beneficial.
As everything is going so well with Flynns recovery - touch wood - I don't think there is any need for me to update on a daily basis now. From now on I will continue to update my diary and post weekly.
I hope this diary helps anyone who's thinking of going down the same road as it's a hard decision to make, you wonder if it's the right thing to do, if you can cope with this recovery period and mostly if your dog can cope with it and benefit from such invasive surgery. I haven't done it to persuade anyone into having it done, just for them to see how our experience has been and how our dog has coped. I am more than willing to speak to anyone who would like a chat and if you send a pm will get back to you.
If ever you consider it for your dog and it isn't crate trained the one thing i'd suggest is to buy a crate, or even make one and try as early as possible to get the dog used to it. The only time Flynn has ever experienced anything like a crate has been on the three previous occasions he has stayed at the vets and they were only day stays, one being overnight.
I would also suggest taking your dog in the garden on a lead to toilet a while before the op, as this was the one area that I found so alien to him and a bit worrying for me. Also adding plenty of veg to his diet and sliced peaches/mandarins may help from preventing constipation, Flynn has always liked fresh raw veg so was more than willing to eat them and the tinned fruit (juice/syrup rinsed off) were an added treat - lucky boy.
The thing is I literally only had two weeks to do all of this and that included ordering his crate and waiting for it to arrive, so he had around ten days or so to get used to the crate and I never considered taking him in the garden to toilet on the lead, although I have to say that he soon got used to both and as I had no other option consistency paid off, as i'm sure it will with any dog eventually. The sedatives have played a huge part in Flynns recovery, keeping him calm and stress free - me too, lol, and though I know not all vets prescribe them and also that not all dogs will need them, Flynn being a young Mallie and I have to admit a little spoilt has definitely benefited from having them, so if your dog is stressed I personally would ask the vet to prescribe sedatives for the first few weeks. They are only for short term use and can prevent an injury from a hyped up dog leaping around on his new hip.
I hope everything continues to go well for my boy and am very proud of him for taking this all so well.
Will keep up the posts weekly as said but it's bye for now - be back in a week.


----------



## archiesmum

Loved reading you updates. Domino will start his hydro at 7 weeks post op but as he is doing so well he has lots of exercises he can do, they include digging and walking along a plank on the ground.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Well done Domino - keep up the good work mummy.


----------



## Malmum

*Friday 3rd Sept. *( Seventeen days - post op)

8.30am.
Alls well with Flynn this morning, eating and toileting normally and quite bright in himself.
3.00pm.
On taking Flynn out to toilet have noticed a swelling around his anus - as it is all completely shaved it's plain to see. My first thought was a kind of blister but on closer inspection could see the skin was too thick for it to be that, so suspected an anal gland abscess. Called Fitzpatrick and was told to inform my vet immediately as he would need antibiotics asap. Made the call and took photo's - didn't really want to have to take him down as all the excitement and stress of examination wouldn't be good for him. The vet (not Hugh my usual vet - on holiday, again) prescribed him Noraclav 500mg, to take 1 1/2 tabs twice daily for seven days. Got back home at 3.15 and gave him a dose by which time the abscess had burst. Poor boy, this is apparently a very painful condition yet he was still his usual self this morning and there was no sign of any swelling when he toileted four hours earlier. I am amazed how quickly this came up and burst. The only thing I did notice was around 2.30pm when he was panting in his crate so I turned the fan on to max and he soon stopped, it is quite a hot day and just thought that the vet bed was making him hot.
I cleaned the abscess with tepid salt water - he had to have lots of bribes to let me do it and got loads of "gunk" out - brave boy!
So the comfy collar has had to go back on and the Rimadyl which was supposed to be cut down to one a day has now been put back to two for the next four days while it begins to heal.
Flynn has always had anal gland probs, mainly because they keep emptying on their own, i'd say at least once every day and although he's seen two different vets, each time they have said they are empty and it's healthy for them to empty on their own. They never look like they empty them properly though, and i've always had a feeling they are a bit scared of Flynn as he doesn't like it being done, don't know why as he's never even growled at a vet! I am going to change vets when all this is over but I have to stay there at present as they know Flynn and will prescribe without seeing him at times like this, obviously a new vet would have to see him first. So for convenience sake i'll stay there for now but as soon as he's out of the woods he'll be going elsewhere.
At least he's comfortable now, had his antibiotics, sedatives and pain relief - poor baby as if he isn't going through enough already and i'm sure this could have been avoided if only they'd listen to me - i've had dogs all my life and never experienced this kind of anal gland problem in any before. The thing is Flynn isn't a scooter and doesn't bite at his tail, so i'd always thought they were right - not now though! 
Have looked on you tube at how to do it myself and successfully emptied Kali's with no problem, where as the vet makes a right performance and does it internally. I know it mustn't be done too often as that can cause probs too, so will try every three months or so as he and Kali have to go to the vet for this regularly.

*Saturday 4th Sept.* (Eighteen Days - post op)

10.30pm.
Alls well today, Flynn still walking very well - looks a bit fed up at times but with the anal gland abscess i'm not surprised. he doesn't like it cleaned but it has to be done - twice daily.
Everything hip wise is going great and for the first time I actually took him out to toilet on my own, he was a good boy for me and the trip was successful. Won't push it though, just wanted to give Emma a break and not wake her up for once. Bought him another toy but still not interested, his idea of play is usually tearing about like a loon throwing his toy in the air - never mind, he'll be doing that soon enough.
He had a lovely pig leg for his dinner, thoroughly enjoyed it and aleviated the boredom for a while - at least he hasn't lost his appetite.

*Sunday 5th Sept.* (Nineteen Days - post op)

11.30pm.
Flynn has been very bright today, more his usual self. Has started to have more of a play, like tug and catch - a little difficult in the lying down position but at least he's game.
His abscess is looking all nice and clean and the comfy collar is now off, so at least he's got a little more freedom.
Has had an extra time out of the crate and enjoyed his chicken legs and particularly his mange tout which at the mo is his favourite veg.
The good thing is that he's not at all bothered by his scar or his abscess which has now completely gone down and can hardly be seen. As soon as he has recovered from this abscess I will see if his anal glands need emptying but that won't be for a while as he has to heal properly first. One thing's for sure I won't be taking him back to my vet for this as they don't seem to know how to handle my boy.

*Monday 6th Sept.* (Twenty Days - post op)

10.30pm.
Flynn's still doing great with his walking, no sign of a limp still and has been quiet most of the time. It's hard getting him to play today but having said that Emma seemed to manage okay, started playing with her immediately she tried, poor boy is most likely fed up with me constantly by his side when he's out. I do tend to overdo it and as soon as he moves i'm there - OMG I must try to trust him more. He usually only wants to get up, turn around and change position, which he does all the time in the crate but i'm so paranoid he'll trot off, don't know why as he never has. He's still being a very good boy and makes no noise when put back in the crate.
Eating, drinking and toileting well, so no problems at all really - bless him.

*Tuesday 7th Sept.* (Twenty One Days - post op)

9.30am.
Another milestone - *three weeks* post op and all is well - thank goodness!
Lazy boy still sleeping at the mo, I tried seeing if he wanted to go out but he doesn't so i'll leave it for a while but he'll have to get up soon as I need him to eat and have his meds, particularly his AB's as I like an even gap between the two doses.
He's more like his usual self, never gets up much before 11am if I leave it to him. 
As he hardly ever chooses to lie on carpet or his sofa I have kept the patio door open all day and night since he came home - a bit cold at night for me but if it's closed he pants and can't bear the thought of him being uncomfortable, especially as he can't move from his crate and the fan doesn't seem to keep him nice and cool. Sleeps like a babe with the door open. Just hope a blinking fox doesn't decide to pop in - that would be a disaster, so the door is open just enough for a breeze to come in and nothing else, lol. His crate is quite near the door so he's nice and cool and in the past i've had trouble getting him in at night - he'd love to sleep in the garden but I like them all indoors. 
The vet bed is wonderful and being non slip is ideal but Flynn usually lies on the laminate flooring with his legs up the wall - now he has to lie like an ordinary dog, very different to how he'd choose i'm sure.
His abscess has completely dissapeared but am still bathing the area twice daily and it's looking very clean, I can tell he's more comfortable with it as he doesn't mind me doing this now. At first I used very diluted Hibiscrub but that seemed a bit stingy for him so I changed to good old slightly salted tepid water and he was much better with that. At least he doesn't have that to deal with now.
He loves going in the garden, sniffing the fresh air and munching a little damp grass - can't wait til he can spend more time out there and go for short walks.
In himself he is getting a bit fed up with always having to lie down, after all he was such an active boy in the late morning and afternoon, evening he'd just lie in the garden but having said that he is coping very well and being so grown up about it.
He is still taking Rimadyl twice daily but after today i'm going to cut it down to once as he doesn't seem uncomfortable at all and it was only continued for a few more days because of the abscess.
I give him his sedatives when I think he needs them now and have cut the dose down to 25mg, if he isn't excited when we take him in the garden I skip a dose as he doesn't always need them and it's nice to see the "old Flynn" emerge sometimes.

*Wednesday 8th Sept.* (Twenty Two Days - post op)

11.55am.
For the first time in ages we took Flynn out to toilet at 3.55am this morning, I woke up and he was standing in the crate looking at the patio door panting - woke Em up (poor kid) and off we went. Successfull as he didn't wee just before going in the crate at bed time. Don't like to take him out on my own at night in case he see's a fox and gets all excited - it's never happened though but it could I suppose. Went back in the crate and was snoring in no time.
I don't like seeing him in the crate so much so I try to make his times out longer now but to be honest HE doesn't seem to mind, though he does look a bit "down in the dumps" sometimes. In the garden the other day a siren started going off - lovely - he took full advantage and started a long howl off with all the Mals. It was so nice to see him enjoy a good old howl, usualy i'd try to get them to stop but this time they were allowed to go on for as long as they wanted - which is ages after the siren stops, lol. That's my boy, more like the Flynny we all know!
I had thought there would be some muscle wastage by now but there doesn't seem to be, looking at his shaved leg and hip it's still lovely and plump - I put that down to good old BARF feeding - but then I would, lol.
He is walking beautifully, so much better than ever before and I am so pleased with the job Noel has done - not even the slightest sign of a limp. The fur is growing well and the scar all healed. The right hip is making a little more noise now though and I expect that is because it has had to compensate for the repair of the left, hopefully when he starts his hydro in three weeks time and can have more exercise it won't be so bad - however I would definitely consider having that one replaced too if Noel thinks he may need it but only after a few months, he needs time to recover and so do we, lol. 
I sometimes find it exhausting just sitting with him, as i'm not usually a sitting for long person and to try and find things that interest him is actually quite hard at times. I bought him a Holeee Moleee and put treats in it, he wasn't at all interested then Emma put one of the little dogs squeaky pigs in it and PRESTO he can't leave it alone - he's convinced he can get it out, it's safe though and quite a job to get in, in the first place. Another fave "toy" of his is an old tea towel with a knot tied in it, he plays tug and catches it when you throw it in the air. All the expensive toys i've bought him and he only really likes these two - typical!
He's eating well and if he's not too keen will take food from a fork, after a while he then eats it, same with a chicken leg, if I sit and cut peices off it starts his appetite and then he'll enjoy the rest. There are times when he has to eat in order to have his meds, so I know he seems spoilt (cough cough) but he's not really!
I have been so lucky that all has gone so smoothly since the op and know it could have been different. The risk of complications with a THR is 10% and I knew we could and still can, be in that category as there's a way to go yet but i'm hoping "someone up there" likes my baby boy and is helping him and us through all of this - he's not ready for the bridge yet and we're not ready to let him go there.
More updates in a week or so.


----------



## Malmum

Some recent pics.
How he looks now, fur growing back nicely.









Close up of his scar, still nice and plump.









Trying to get the toy out of his Holee Molee.


----------



## Malmum

Two more.
Playing tug with the tea towel "toy".









Lording it up, eating off a fork - not spoilt - honest, lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwww bless it looks fantastic considering all you've been through


----------



## archiesmum

Sounds like Flynn is doing really well. Domino had a bit of a set back over the weekend nothing to serious though. Friday I had to rush him to the Vet as a lump appeared just below the scar on his leg this turned out to be a seroma. Saturday we were taking him for a walk around the recreation park and he suddenly stsrted crying in paid picked him up and there was a wasp clinging to his pad on his bad leg. Domino whole leg was swollen but I gave him an anti inflamitary and his leg was back to normal by the morning.

Keep up the good work.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Oh poor Domino - I know the seroma can happen but I so HATE wasps and for that to happen to his bad leg is awful. As if the lil guy hasn't had enough trauma in that area. Hope he's all better now and nothing else sets him back.

Taking Flynn in the garden has been a nightmare at times, the wasps keep landing on us and Emma and I are so scared of them normally but because we are with Flynn we have to be brave - something I wouldn't dare to do if I didn't have to - usually run a mile, lol.

Get well wishes to Domino from all here - he'll soon be out of the woods and romping all over the place. xx


----------



## archiesmum

Domino is fine and just so eager to go and play. He is doing really well and is allowed to walk for 15 - 20 mins now which we are doing 4 times a day. We have been walking in different places and he has really enjoyed it.

We have to walk on different surfaces and he is allowed to dig now.

Hope Flynn continues doing well.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Ooow Val - I can't wait for that time to come, seems like ages at the mo and you know how that feels. Poor Flynn has to watch all the other dogs having fun and I really feel for him at times. 

So glad Domino is doing well - what a lil trooper he is. 

Hugs from me and Flynn xx


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Morning folks.... Glad to hear both your dogs are coming along nicely..... slowly but surely eh ??? It must be such a long slow progress.... Keep up the good work... you are doing wonders for your dogs... Pamx


----------



## Malmum

*Thursday 9th Sept.* (Twenty Three Days - post op)

11.30pm.
Had a good day, everything going to plan and no worries. Flynn had a lovely pig leg for his tea and is settled in his crate again with no fuss. Glad i'd defrosted one as he didn't want any breakfast initially til I gave him some roast chicken to take his meds with but that was only a small meal.
Still walking well and have now cut the dose of his sedatives down to 25mg twice daily, one in the morning and one late at night, as he seems lethargic now with the initial dose. Another week and we're out of the woods fracture wise but he'll still be on crate rest for a few more weeks yet.
It has been raining the last two days and Flynn refuses point blank to walk on the grass or mud when it's very wet and because of this he didn't do a poo all day yesterday. Silly as it sounds i've had to cut the grass - just in case that's why and sure enough he went straight out and toileted - not constipated so he obviously didn't need to go enough to walk on the long wet grass. He's such a fusser and doesn't like walking under a tree that has squashed berries beneath it - sounds strange I know but niether does Kali, so perhaps he gets it from his mum, lol.
So another good day and Flynn begining to return to somewhat his usual self, although I don't think he'll be completely normal until he is off the sedatives and allowed just a small amount of exercise.

*Friday 10th Sep.* (Twenty Four Days - post op)

11.00pm.
I have been taking Flynn to toilet on my own for the last few days and we are doing well. Sling in one hand and lead in the other, crikey I never realised how heavy it is even though you don't have to take much of his weight. Poor Emma has been doing it all the time and never complained. A couple of times he's stopped and looked at me and refused to budge for a minute or two, I think he's "asking" to stay out longer and a couple of times has laid on the grass - thing is i'd be more than willing to sit out for a while with him but there are so many wasps about at the mo and it's all I can do to be calm as it is, lol. They keep hanging around us and I don't want either of us stung, particularly Flynn.
I noticed today that when he lies on his new hip for any legnth of time he gets up very slowly, so i'll usually take him once round the garden just to loosen him up a bit and by the time he's out of the crate he's walking fine. He doesn't always toilet and I can't take him out for long as he's not allowed just yet but 5 mins won't hurt and i'm still using the sling which Noel said last week I could leave off now. May do in a week or so but for the moment it's no hassle and extra safe especially as it's still wet on the gorund.
Funny thing is Flynn never usually slips, even when he's charging around but you worry at times like this that it's too much of a risk to take.
The AB's have finished now and the anal gland abscess isn't visible at all, so all's well there - for now anyway! 
He is on less sedatives and pain relief and although the last 24 days seem to have dragged I suppose really we are very lucky that everything has gone well so far.
He does look so very bored at times though but then the sedatives will make him less lively and it won't be long before he can go for 10 min walks - can't wait!

*Saturday 11th Sept.* (Twenty Five Days - pot op)

10.45pm.
Flynn has had a very quiet day all in all today and has not been much bothered by anything. He hasn't been much interested in his toys and hasn't "asked" to come out of the crate at all, so i've been taking him out to toilet as and when I feel he needs to go. Once outside he perks up and as he blowing his coat no end has had a couple of 5 min grooming sessions out there, seems a short groom but the garden is full of fluff - shame it's not spring as the birds use it for nesting.
He hasn't been too bothered with his food either and i've had to coax him into eating by pretending to eat the chicken wings myself (yuk) or give a couple to the other dogs - that usually works.
His walking remains the same and he is starting to use his leg for the occasional scratch, he does it gently though.
He's down to one Rimadyl and two sedatives 25mg and I am now cutting the bed time one in half as he usually sleeps well at night when all the others settle down. My aim is to get him down to just the morning dose in order to keep him calm for the day time period.
*
Sunday 12th Sept.* (Twenty Six Days - post op)

11.00pm.
Flynn has been on top of the world today - so very happy when out of the crate and eager to play - it's a treat to see him more like his usual self. He has been very "waggy" and whatever game i've played with him he's enjoyed. He has eaten very well, none of the fussiness of yesterday and enjoyed his meaty bone, chicken wings and his new found love pineapple. Although his veg is processed for his meals he has raw fruit and veg as treats as I don't give him commercial chews etc.
I still can hardly believe how lovely and strong his leg looks and am expecting muscle wastage at some point but it's nearing four weeks now and only a couple more to go before he can start having some exercise - yippee!
He is now used to being in the crate and isn't at all bothered when put back there - I am though and can't wait to have him out for longer, lol.

*Monday 13th Sept. *(Twenty Seven Days - post op)

10.30pm.
As Flynn is being such a good calm boy I have put two vet beds down in the kitchen today so as he can have a change of scenery when out of the crate. He's so cute the way he looks all around, it's like he's thinking "I know this place, been here before" lol, also nicer for me as I can do things like the washing up etc. with him near me. He usually spends a lot of time in the kitchen with me so it's like old times - lovely.
Because this has gone so well i've decided that when he is initially allowed out of the crate for long periods, i'm going to vet bed the entire kitchen floor as there's always someone out there - usually me - and the space will be more limited than the front room, just in case he decides to go on a mad about, can't see that happening though as he is much calmer now than ever before even before he has his sedative in the morning. Also I can leave the kitchen door open with a gate on and he can look out into the garden.
He's being a bit crafty though and knows now that if he stands in the crate looking out at the patio door he gets taken in the garden but he is toileting well so I know when to take him out and when to tell him to lie down, if it's a ploy he will just lie down again but if he genuinely wants to go he'll stay there.
Lovely day with no worries, the abscess site is well healed and though I had my doubts a couple of days ago, as it was occasionally a little smelly, it seems to have settled down now and is nice and clean - am still bathing it every time he toilets though and will continue to do so.
Walking beautifully so eveything's still going to plan - good boy.








*
Tuesday 14th Sept.* (*FOUR WEEKS* - post op)

11.30pm.
Well we have now passed the "critical" stage so it should be all plain sailing form now on as the likelihood of fracture is now minimal - thought this day would never come!
Had a lovely day today, Flynn has been in a top mood all day. He has been so happy all tail waggy most of the time and so eager to play. We spent a long time together in the garden this morning , with him eating a meaty bone and me doing some weeding - it has been like old times, all relaxed. So lovely to see him in a more alert and active state.
He has eaten very well and not been at all fussy with whatever i've given him and loves his tripe anyway, so it was nice to see him enjoying not only his time out of the crate but also his meals.
Has begun to use his left leg more with the occasional scratch and cleaning his claws. No problems at all with walking but I am slightly concerned about his right hip as I can hear it much more than before, it "clunks" every now and then which I hate to hear. I know Noel is right and that the strain that hip is bearing due to the other being rested is taking it's toll so I can't wait until he can have some proper exercise, as I feel crate rest is doing his new hip good to the detriment of the other. It can't be helped but as gentle exercise is important with HD, I feel the right hip is sort of locking due to the lack of proper movement - like I say it's worrying but can't be helped at the moment.
Funny how i'm not concerned about the new hip now and am getting so about the right - always find something to worry about, lol.
A lovely day all the same and am looking forward to many more like it.


















*Wednesday 15th Sept.*

10.30pm.
Flynn got me up at 4.30 this morning to go out and toilet, bit of a bore but as he has to go "to order" it must be difficult at times for him - successfull trip all the same.
Had a* BIG* scare at around 1.30pm today - he'd been out to toilet and I was going to spend some time on the rug with him when, as he sat down I heard a loud "clunk" and he laid down and whimpered. Frightened the life out of me as Flynn has never cried before despite always having his bad hips. In the past he's even had a fall when going mad in the garden but has never made a sound. A "zing" went straight through me and my mouth went dry, bless him he looked worried if that makes sense, just the look on his face was different somehow - bet mine was too. He laid there for around two mins then wanted to get up again so we went back into the garden as I wanted to see how he was walking. Thankfully he was walking fine, no limp at all and no different to how he usually walks. I didn't think it was his new hip, as I know the right hip is now playing him up but to see him in pain made me feel a bit sick to be honest.
I think he just sat down too heavily, probably eager to get his treat that I always give him when he lies down on the rug and the weight on the right hip took the force. He lies mostly on his right hip and i'm worrying he's damaging it more now, as it always take his weight whille he's being careful with the new one.
The good news is that he hasn't had any more trouble with it today and i'm now making sure he sits down gently with the help of the sling. Can't wait til the 29th when he see's Noel for his final check up and x ray, which will hopefully show that all's well with the new hip. Once he starts his gentle daily exercise and hydro i'm hoping the right hip will start to improve.
Apart from that scare everything has been good today and Flynn still in a good mood - have given him two doses of Rimadyl today though as I don't want him in pain after that experience.

*Thursday 16th Sept.*

10.30am.
Good start to the day, Flynn has been out a couple of times and showing no problems with his right hip - touch wood!
Ate a good breakfast and sat out for a while in the garden and is now back in the crate asleep. I wish he'd lie on his left side a little more but think it's probably still a little sore - it's only four weeks after all and I suppose i'm expecting too much too soon. Never would have thought i'd be worried about the hip that wasn't replaced, thought my concerns would be about the op. just goes to show that you can't be sure of anything. One thing I can be sure of though is it looks like he'll be having the other one done in due course, as resting the left hip is certainly taking it's toll on the right - never mind he's doing so well this time that i'm sure he'll sail through another.
I had said I would leave his crate up for a while anyway so i'll probably keep it there longer now, he seems to like it and if he wants to sleep in there at night that'll be a bonus - don't know where we'll put the Christmas tree though as it's getting a little crowded in the front room, especially when the other's are in there too, lol.









*Friday 17th Sept.*

11.30pm.
Everything going well today - Flynn ate one meal but refused to eat the later one of tripe and chick wings and as he had had his Rimadyl earlier I wasn't too bothered. Sometimes he just isn't as keen on his food as others and as he isn't getting any real exercise I expect he doesn't really need it anyway - no doubt he'll eat a good breakfast in the morning.
Other than that he's been fine, no problems with his walking and no signs of any pain from his right hip - good news!
He's had a quiet day all round and I sometimes get the impression that he gets fed up with being on crate rest (who wouldn't?) but on other days he's all perky. Not much longer to go before he can start to go out and he is now starting to lie on the left hip a little more, hopefully that will benefit the right one and give it a bit of a rest.
*
Saturday 18th Sept.*

11.45pm.
Been a quiet day today, Flynn has been out of the crate for quite a long time, which he loves and spent some time this evening watching TV - funny how certain things take their interest.
Eating and toileting well, not as playful as he has been but seems happy all the same.
No limping, of course and walking well, no more signs of any probs with his right hip.
He is blowing his coat like mad and has had a lovely couple of grooming sessions while out, filling two carrier bags, lol. Because I haven't been grooming him much, particularly his right side his fur is comming out beautifully now, not much effort required.
Another good day for Flynn - excellent.

*Sunday 19th Sept*.

11.30pm.
Flynn has eaten very well today, some days he has a good appetite and others not so. Has been playfull when out and in a good mood. He decided he'd try and tear up the vet bed in his crate at one point but soon stopped when I told him off.
Walking well still and gave me a scare when he did a wee as he lifted the right back leg putting his weight on the new hip, that's the first time he has done that and a good sign I suppose that his new hip isn't causing him any pain - well done boy.
His coat is still blowing and although he's not too keen on being groomed it allows him more time to stand in the garden, so he isn't bothered by it for a change.
Another good day.

*Monday 20th Sept.*

11.30pm.
What an awful night we had! Flynn woke me at about 3am this morning to toilet, took him out and he had a wee and brought him back. Then at 4.45am I was woken by him twisting around in the crate biting his bum, looking very distressed and panting like mad. Obviously in pain - panic for me! I immediately woke my poor Emma as I was so worried as to what on earth was happening. We tried to look and see what it was but he just kept trying to get at it, so I put the comfy collar on him and as it was so painful for him gave him two of the Tramadol (50mg) tablets that Mart had been prescribed, Marts was allowed six at a time so I knew two would be okay as the vet had said three was the lowest dose for Marts. Couldn't think of anything else to do as he was so panicky - so was I. Once he'd calmed down we took a look and his anal area was very swollen and we assumed it was another anal gland abscess, or even a fistula which was my worst fear. From then on he slept well, I bathed it and woke him to put him back in the crate.
Waited from then til 8.30am to phone my vet and ask if he could give him another course of AB's. Waited again til 11.30am and phoned to see if he'd done anything - no! Phoned back again at 12.30pm - still nothing - too busy apparently. Eventually he phoned at 1pm and said he'd need to see Flynn but he wouldn't be there, i'd have to see another vet.
Myself, Emma and Rosie lifted him into the car (mission) and took him to a different practice - had enough of my vet and at last have changed. I Could and should have been told earlier that Flynn needed to be seen!
The new vet tried to look but Flynn knew by now what was going on and despite doing a perfect "sit" "down" and "flat" would only let her look, when she attempted to examine him he was up on his feet, so, worrying about him damaging his hip she decided to have him in on Thursday under a GA and empty and "flush" his anal glands.
That will mean postponing his appointment with Noel next Wednesday as he will be heavily sedated on that day for his final x ray and can't have the two too close together.
He is on another short course of AB's and she has given him Tramadol in case he needs them - he can't take sedatives while he's taking Tramadol as they both will make him sleepy - so one or the other.
He loved being out and about though and is much perkier this evening. 
He ate his supper, had his AB's and one Tramadol (100mg) and is now sleeping soundly - will see what he's like in the morning.
His walking is still fine and the new vets couldn't believe he'd recently had a hip replacement.
Amazing the trouble he's had with minor things while his hip has been no trouble at all - at least I hope it's not!

*Tuesday 21st Sept.*

8.30am.
Flynn is much better today - no swelling around his anus and doesn't seem to be in any pain. Had a look and it looks more like a small cut than an abscess, so maybe nothing to do with his anal glands at all. It does seem a little infected though as a small amount of brownish fluid is on it but only a small amount and it could just be blood. Bathed it and gave him breakfast - which he wouldn't eat so haven't been able to give him any meds yet - even jam toast was rejected - typical.
Finally got Flynn to eat at 4pm this afternoon and gave him his AB's - no Tramadol, no sedatives and no Rimadyl as he was a little "off colour" and don't want to overdo it.
I bathed the wound and he's settled in his crate. 
On bathing the wound later today it looks so much better, in fact you can barely see it so I will most likely cancell the vets appointment on Thursday and go to Noel next Wednesday instead as he was furious that the vet couln't fit him in sooner under the circumstances. Apparently the six week check is very important and will show if there is any sign of infection around the hip. I think I have to give Noels check precident over the other as he's covered by AB's now so there shouldn't be any worry of infection, can't take the chance of any infection in the hip being missed - hopefully there won't be any.
If this episode was caused by injury the only way it could have happened is in the crate. Looked everywhere in it and the only thing I can see is where the wire door is hooked, it is slightly poking outwards, so if he laid fully stretched out maybe (goodness knows how) he may have punctured his bum on it during the night - which would explain why was okay at 3am and in pain at 4.45am. I have squeezed them all together tightly and stuck duck tape over them - just in case. I shaved that area when he had his abscess so as I could clean it properly so being bald the punture theory is a possibilty - though I would have thought it very unlikely but it's the only thing I can think of at the mo.
Apart from all that, he ate a lovely supper of chicken necks and half a trotter, toileted and walked well and is now fast aslepp for the night - haven't given him any Tramadol today as I don't think he needs it now.
Phew think i'm the one who needs a doctor and Emma a good nights sleep, lol.


----------



## archiesmum

Sounds like Flynn is doing really well. Domino went to physio on tuesday and they have decided he will not need any hydrotherapy and we will not need to see her again unless something shows up in the xrays next week. I can't believe how well he has done. 
He is beginning to play up a bit now so I am playing more games with him. He is getting really good at finding the treats under cups etc.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

That's great news Val - well done lil Domino, hope you go from stregnth to stregnth. xxx

Aren't Nole and his team wonderful?


----------



## archiesmum

They really are fantastic. Noel has been helping with a hedgehog at Wildlife aid.

I hope Flynn continues to get on well.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 22nd Sept.* *(WEEK FIVE)*

9.00am.
Here we are at another *milestone *- the big five week mark! Just one more to go and Flynn will start to be able to have short walks, that's if everything goes well at his six week check next Wednesday - fingers crossed!
He has had no further problems with his bottom, thank goodness and to be honest I can't even see anything there now. He hates his AB's and won't eat them so I just open his mouth and put them at the back of his throat, he's very good and always lets me do it - can't have him missing any of these tabs, they are so important.
I have cancelled his appointment for tomorrow and will see Noel next week - we're not out of the woods til that visit and am hoping against hope that all is well.
I took him out in the garden this morning for the first time without the sling, have still been using it even though Noel said I didn't need to, not to take any weight but just there in case he were to slip - it's my kind of "comfort blanket" and I feel so safe having it. I'll be lost without that sling and i'll have to give it back next week so best get used to not using it.
He ate a lovely breakfast this morning and is in good spirits, had his AB's and now settled in his crate again.
I can't say the past five weeks have gone quickly, as there have been a few setbacks that have been such a worry at times which have made it drag all the more but apart from the non hip related scares we've managed to cope pretty well, don't know what i'd do without all the help i've got from Emma - she's kept me sane, lol.
The most tiring times are when Flynn is out of the crate and doesn't want to play as sometimes he looks so bored with just lying around and no matter what i've tried just will not respond to me at all - poor lad must be so fed up with me constantly by his side.
Today he is walking well, still no limping and as he showed the other day at the vets is quite capable of still being the same old nutty Flynn. I will have to introduce him to his freedom gently, one room at a time as i'm sure he'll overdo it if left to his own devices - after all he's bound to be excited that i'm not around him constantly, that's if I can let go of course, lol. He will love to be able to lie in the garden again but i'll keep him where his kennel is so as he can lie on the patio as there's nothing he loves more than to charge round the garden like a loon, through the bushes, flowers, in fact anything that comes in his path, lol.
Best not presume too much at the mo at least not til i've seen Noel again.
A good day for Flynn and more like his usual self again.

*Thursday 23rd Sept.*

11.00pm.
Flynn had a good day today and was quite alert, no problems getting him to play, took him in the kitchen for a while for a change of scenery and spent some time in the garden grooming him.
He ate very well even keen on breakfast and toileted well too.
No further probs with his rear end and am glad I didn't take him for the "flush" but will take him two weeks after he's seen Noel. I'm going to ask Noel if someone can empty his glands while he is there, as until that is done he will continue to get infections in that area and pose a risk to his hip and he won't let anyone examine him and do it properly at the mo, probably still sore.
The past two nights Flynn has been up around 4am to toilet and had a wee, hope he gets out of the habit soon as I don't want him to do it on a regular basis. He's a good boy though and always goes straight back to sleep afterwards.
I think it's be a long stretch in the crate for Fynn, after all he is a Mal and they need regular exercise so really he's been an angel about it all and not once been the naughty boy I thought he would have been. I can't wait to have him out of the crate for longer spells - bet he can't either.
I still use the occasional sedative but when I do I only give him a half of one, that's 12 1/2mgs (25mg tabs) so he'll be completely off of them once he can come out and at the most he only has two doses a day and that isn't even one full dose of 30mgs which he was originally prescribed. They have been a huge help but now I don't like the drowsey look in his eyes that a full dose creates, I like him to me more like his usual self and now he is getting more like that daily.

*Friday 24th Sept.*

10.30pm.
Flynn had a very quiet day today, wasn't too bothered whether he came out of the crate or not, came out a couple of times and went back in readily. Was in good spirits all the same and enjoyed his time out in the garden - plenty of grooming time but it was very windy and the fur went everywhere.
He ate well and still managed to get me up in the night to toilet, something he never does when not crated but I suppose as he has to go to order it must be difficult for him at times.
Walking well and looking forward to our next visit to Noel.

*Saturday 25th Sept.*

11.00pm.
Another good day, Flynn just seems to like to lie out of the crate and sleep near us, he's not far away in the crate but I suppose it's nice for him to be with us. Has played more today. He spent some time in the kitchen but as soon as I get up and start doing anything he gets up too, so for me anyway it's not really any different to him being in the front room. It's been raining on and off all day so the time in the garden has been limited to toileting and straight back in, no grooming out there today, bet he's plaesed, lol.
Everything going well, his rear seems better now but he does bite at it now and then, so I really must ask Noel if he can do anything about it next Weds. He has another two days of AB's so will see what happens after that.
Walking, eating and toileting well, again got me up in the middle of the night, a bit of a habit now I think.

*Sunday 26th Sept.*

10.00pm.
Flynn has been particularly bored in the crate today and has pulled his vet bed about a bit in protest at times. He doen't get let out when he does that as he mustn't get the idea that that works. He has spent a lovely long time out on the rug this evening, doing tircks, playing and eating his meal but showed off a little when he was put back in the crate. I think it's partly because he isn't having the sedtatives, so now is protesting some times. I hope so much that he can have a little more freedom next week and I won't have to be constantly by his side, as I think we could both do with a break. As i've said before it's so hard to keep him entertained, he's the kind of boy who likes physical exercise and although he loves doing tricks ordinarilly right now he just wants to move about.
He did get me up again in the middle of the night to toilet and I suppose i'll just have to get used to it at least until he can "ask" to go out when he's more mobile, bit of a nuisance I have to admit but it's not forever - I hope.
Everything else is going to plan and he is much more alert now that he's not having his sedatives, he does have a small dose at bedtime but not enough to keep him asleep the whole night. Have to say though that he does go straight back to sleep once he's been out in the night, so he's not being bad, poor lil guy.

*Monday 27th Sept.*

11.00pm.
Good day for Flynn today, he has been very settled both in and out of the crate. Silly boy doesn't like the rain and wind much so our time outside has been limited - enough to do what he has to though. Didn't get me up in the night, so that's good and had a good lie in this morning which meant I could do a few things i'm behind with.
His AB's are now finished, last dose today and all seems well for now.
Walking well, always without the sling now and it's so nice to walk him normally for a change. He still can't go out other than to toilet but i'm hoping that will change after Weds when he see's Noel.
He's more like himself now and because of the wind and rain decided he will not go to the end of the garden, paws me and refuses to move - that's my Flynny being normal and naughty, lol. He doesn't get away with it though, I just hold his collar and he'll walk on - Flynn has a habit of trying to tell me what to do and if I let him get way with it it just escalates, it shows he's feeling better though.

*Tuesday 28th Sept.*

10.30pm.
Flynn has been very relaxed again today, probably saving his energy for tomorrow so as he can go banana's when he see's Noel.
His walking is still good but I am still a little worried as to what Noel will say tomorrow. He has said in the past that you can't tell by the way they walk and that x rays tell the full story - surely he must be okay, he's been wrapped in cotton wool these last few weeks and had not even a hint of a slip let alone a fall! My only worry is how the bone has formed around the implant as I don't think I need to worry about infection,there is no sign in the look of the op site, it's not at all swollen or warm to the touch and it isn't painful to him when I feel it - oh well i'll know soon enough!
Have had to try hard to get him to eat early as he had to be starved from 8pm this evening in preperation for his x ray, at least with him on a lead I know he can't munch on any grass. I hate starving them for anaesthetics, I get so scared they'll find something i've missed but at least with Flynn in the crate I know that's unlikely.
Another good day for Flynny boy lets hope i'll be saying the same tomorrow - am now getting quite nervous!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Sounds like he's realy on the mend now hope he gets the all clear to start his little walks


----------



## Malmum

I updated his post earlier and added it to week four - trying to keep weekly posts in one place. He pulled another trick out of the hat and scared the life out of me again, more AB's - this boy is costing me a small fortune now that i've used nearly all of his insurance and I won't use the rest for small claims, only hip related things now. What WOULD we do without insurance eh?

He is doing extremely well - touch wood and I know we are very lucky bunnies.


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Glad things are on the mend and on the up.... I do find it hard to visualise him charging round the garden as my Malamute Kai is such a big lazy bones..... he doesnt charge anywhere apart from when there is food about !!!!! He does always walk well infront of me though on our walks and keeps having a wee peek back just to check that we are both gooing in the same direction !!!! Good luck at the vets next week and hopefully then you can try and resume a normal daily routine..... As for me, well, I am off to Wales on Monday to pick up little Anouk, she is 9 weeks old today..... Carebear on here bred her.... So my life is about to be shattered !!!!!! Pamx


----------



## archiesmum

Sounds like Flynn is keeping you on your toes. It's lovely reading your posts and I am so pleased everything is going well. 

Domino had his 6 week check this week, everything was fine except were the cement has been put some of the bone appears to have did but it is nothing to worry about. This last week has been really hard as Domino just wants to play all day and night now he is out of the cage and in one room. We have decided to limit his time out of the cage because he is just trying to do too much too soon. The other dogs are being really good and are tryig to ignoe him but the kitten has other ideas!

Michael has decided that Domino needs hydrotherapy as the muscle hasn't come back as quickly as he thought.

Keep up the good work.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Well done Domino, I hope you enjoy your hydrotherapy. 

You are the same as me Val - I wouldn't trust Flynn with too much freedom either, after all the work we've put in keeping them entertained and safe it's just not worth the risk.

Can't wait till Flynn can have a little time out on his own in the kitchen, I think we are both getting very bored with each other now, lol.


----------



## tenryhamilton

Hip replacement surgery is surgery to replace the painful and damaging to the hip joint with artificial for plants without pain, fully functional single active lifestyle. This surgery is usually performed in severe hip pain due to dog called hip dysplasia, and osteoarthritis. hip replacement surgery may be considered abnormal and painful for the dog because of a hip fracture, luxation, and necrosis.


----------



## archiesmum

Domino had hydrotherapy yesterday. He was so good not sure if he really liked it though!

Hope Flynn is still doing well.

Val xx


----------



## harrys_mum

good boy domino for going to hydrotherapy,
i dont think they actually like it, but after a few sessions they get used to it. and i must say it does work wonders. harry had 5 sesssions in all, one a week, and got his muscle back lovely. there was a huge improvement after we started them. 
good luck.
michelle xx


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 29th Sept.* *(WEEK SIX)*
Well it's now the most important *milestone* of all - the *six week* check and final discharge from Noels care.
Flynn had his x ray today and in Noels words "this is a good as it gets" - perfect result! No movement at all of the implant and as you can see by these x rays there isn't much to distinguish between the initial ones taken after the op to these ones now, six weeks later. That means that there is no fracture, no bone degeneration and no movement of the implant, so it is all now firmly imbedded into the bone and new bone growth has taken place - wonderful news!
He can now have freedom in the house under supervision, one room at a time, walks starting at 20 mins and building up to 40 mins til he has regained some muscle, hydrotherapy can resume for a short period as he won't need it so often and in two weeks time will be allowed to jump in and out of the car unaided. He will still be crated when i'm not around and at bed time for the next three weeks and will have to be toileted on lead for a further two months in case he decides to go banana's with his new found freedom. He will be able to stand up at the gate/window etc. around four weeks from now so he will need to be watched while out but not like he has been during the last six weeks. Three months from now he will be able to be treated just like any normal dog, doing everything he did before and hopefully more.
In the New Year he will have the other hip done and then he will be better than he's ever been before, able to enjoy all the exercise he needs. The right hip has suffered a little due to his resting the left and muscle wastage in the repaired leg has also put pressure on it but once he starts to use the left leg properly the right one should improve too. Hydrotherapy will definitely help the right hip as well as the new one and over time it too will become stronger - crate rest has taken it's toll on both leg muscles but isn't as bad as i'd thought it would be.
Anyone thinking about this procedure with their dog has to weigh up the pro's and con's depending on the dog. Age, size and fitness levels should all be taken into consideration but with a good surgeon's advice the decision should be easy to make, either way.
We have done everything "by the book" and not faulted, obeyed every instruction by the letter and still managed to let Flynn have quite a lot of time out of the crate to have some fun.
As I have said before the sedatives have played a major part in Flynns recovery, keeping him nice and calm for the first few crucial weeks and if anyone has this op i'd definitely ask the surgeon for ACP tablets, as I don't think Flynn would have been half as good without them.
From the first e mail to Noel, to seeing him on "The Bionic Vet" and since dealing with him, my opinion of him is even higher. He and his team have supported me throughout and to me they are "second to none". They have been there at the end of the phone whenever i've needed advice and I have been welcome to take Flynn there if I had ever needed to, regardless of what time. Added to that Noel took my daughter Rosie into theatre today to see some ops. She watched a hip replacement, elbow replacement and a spinal op, while Emma and I had lunch and went shopping. He knows Rosie has an interest in human surgery and encounters lots of different scenario's in A&E where she works. What a very lucky girl she is!
I have to mention also the help i've had from my daughter Emma, you really do need a helping hand especially in the first four weeks or so and she has been there constanly for me, day or night and helped me so much through times of worry. I haven't worked during this period and will not be doing so for a while and think it is important to have someone with the dog at least for the first six weeks post op as you never know what may happen.

His x rays today.


















Noel will replace Flynns right hip early next year as it much the same as the left was and now has taken added stress due to taking weight off of the left during recovery.
*Thursday.*
So far today Flynn seems to be at a loss with his new found freedom. He is only allowed in the kitchen for the first few days and is following me everywhere I go. We have been together constantly for six weeks now and I expect he wonders why i'm not sitting with him all the time. I won't be taking him out for a walk for a couple of days as I want to start slowly and increase his exercise level in the house first. I don't think it would be wise to take him straight from crate rest to regular exercise, so i'll leave that til the weekend.
He's in very good spirits and just enjoying time walking around the kitchen by himself, i'm sure it must be so much better than having me leaping up everytime he moves, lol.
He ate two carcasses for breakfast then came out in the garden with me a couple of times - a lovely sunny day too so can spend more time out there with him today.
He's resting now although he has been choosing different places to lie, should think he loves having the choice at last. He's walking fine on his own and now at last we can both relax a little.
I will still crate him when I go out and at bedtime but for the rest of the time the kitchen will be his new "crate". So very nice to be at this stage but I won't overdo anything as he still has limitations as to what he's allowed to do.

Free at last!









*Friday.*
Second day of freedom and he's getting used to his new situation. Am still limiting him to the kitchen and he has tried to stand up at the worktops twice, got told off though. He also would have chased the cat had he not been on a lead in the garden, so he's getting back to normal. Very important to limit his freedom, apart from that he's been very waggy today - a real happy bunny.
*Saturday.*
I let Flynn lie out in the garden today, the area where his kennel is is about the same size as the kitchen and paved so he can't really come to any harm. He seemed to enjoy being able to come and go as he pleased as I left the kitchen door open. I want him to move about as much as possible in order to use his leg more and build up some muscle. I have also started taking him on the lead around the lawn area at a nice steady pace for around five mins at a time, a few times a day. He will be going out for his first 10 min walk on Monday and I want to keep him a bit mobile for that.
*Sunday.*
Been raining most of taday so I did some indoor training with Flynn, sit - down - flat - close, etc. haven't done it before as it involves a lot of up and downing and I was worried about the hip. Anyway he hasn't forgotton any of it and the best news of all is I didn't hear one single "clunk" from his right hip. Obviously I wasn't expecting to hear his new hip but as the right one had been playing up I had thought I would hear it. It's the first time I have done training with him in months without hearing his hips.
Despite the rain he spent some time lying out in the drizzle which he loves, just coming in now and then.
*Monday.*
Still raining so just a quick walk for 10 mins. Flynn walks so well it's quite amazing even at a nice steady pace, no sound from either hip it's like they've been oiled, lol. My son said last night while watching him walk that he never imagined it would be this good but then he never saw Noel in action. Feels so nice to know he isn't in pain.
Good day although Flynn does want to go into the front room and is now bored in the kitchen - not prepared to rush it though and he'll be allowed in there at the week end, just a little more patience.
*Tuesday.*
It's been a quiet day for Flynn today, he's been very relaxed and not wanted to go in the front room or even bothered about comming out of the crate at first, most of the day he's slept. I expect he'll have a quiet day now and then as he's only just started being allowed some freedom and has got to get used to it again. He had a lovely calm walk later today for 10 mins and walked well, once again no clunking or stiffness. I was tempted to take him out agian as Noel said he can have 20 mins to begin with but decided not to take any chances as the last thing I want to do is overdo it and make him uncomfortable. Although his muscle wastage is minimal he still has to build up again and that alone could be uncomfortable for him. Still taking one 100mg Rimadyl but no sedatives as I don't think he needs them anymore.


----------



## Malmum

Hi Val - well done to Domino for having his hydro, seems like he's comming on strong too now. Does he swim or is it a treadmill? I would have liked Flynn to swim but the only pool near me uses a hoist as it's not a walk in and Noel said that's a big no no - too much weight dragging on the new hip as he's so big, so Flynn will continue with the treadmill he was using before the op.

Does Domino have to go back to the practice or has he been discharged? as Flynn doesn't have to go back any more - will miss Noel and his team though, lol.

We can see how our boys get on now as we're nearly at the same stage - bet Flynn will be soooo excited on his first walk.

I'll probably update on a monthly basis from now on, just a short post but let's know if Domino get up to any tricks and give him a big hug from me, they have been very brave boys. xx


----------



## archiesmum

Domino has his hydro sessions at Noel's as we live quite close to there. 

I have got to phone in 5 weeks time with regards to Domino to see how he is walking etc and decided if he needs more xrays. On the last lot of xrays there appeared to be some bone which had died hence the phone call.

I don't think you could get a better vet than Noel and his team, they are all lovely and the animals are always put first. I would not hesitate to have any of my animals treated at Noels and would recommend them to anyone.

Keep up the good work and a big hug to Flynn from the both of us. 

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Domino is a very lucky boy to have "uncle" Noels team so close by, I would love Flynn to have gone there but our journey takes a good 6 -7 hour round trip so it's not really feasable.

Isn't it a wonderful feeling to reach all the milestones? I just hope that people having this done for their dogs could talk to someone who has been through it, have talked to a couple who were terrified - just like I was but Noel takes it all with a pinch of salt and is so reassuring, second nature to someone like him I suppose. I wouldn't go anywhere else now. 

Did you write in the visitors book? I did and loved reading other peoples stories.

Good luck with Domino and well done to you for taking good care of him - we both know how demanding it feels at times, emmotionally and physically.

Keep us posted on his progress and very big hugs to him and you from me and Flynn. xxx


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 6th Oct.* *(WEEK SEVEN)*

Excellent, the last week has flown by and we reach another *milestone* with *week seven*. The six weeks of crate rest did drag a little but now everythings moving much more quickly.
Flynn is having two 10 min walks a day and in between I take him for a stroll around the front of the house for a sniff and change of scenery, will up the walks to 15 mins at the week end. I have to be careful when he has a toy as he's now feeling his feet again and what starts out with him gently chewing on his fave rubber ring can escalate to him throwing it in the air and jumping up to catch it, so I have to limit the time he can have with toys, don't play with him and put them away if he starts to get excited. Seems harsh but it has to be done.
It's hard to believe now that last April when he was diagnosed as having dysplasia I was devestated, yet looking at him now he's like a new dog. He walks beautifully when on a walk with no stiffness, stands on the "new" leg to pee, lies on it and scratches with it and shows no discomfort at all, unlike before the op. He can't start hydrotherapy until he can jump in and out of the car as I have to drive there and Noel said that won't be allowed for another week or two but to be honest he doesn't look like he'll need it. Noel wasn't fussed about him having hydro as his muscles are still quite strong and can be built up with walking so i'll see how it goes.
Keep it up Flynny boy, you're a star!
*Thursday.*
What a wonderful day we've had - Flynn has been such a good boy, so full of beans and happy. He has walked so well today, no silly nonsense when out just good steady walks with nothing distracting him at all. He has eaten very well and had a little play but under my supervision as he can get carried away. Walking well, in fact the new hip is not my concern if anything it would be the old hip - his right as it really doesn't seem as strong as the left. I suppose it has been put under quite a lot of stress during this recovery, so I have to expect a little weakness for a while. Lovely day, couldn't ask for better!
*Friday.*
Another lovely day, Flynn is not only using his left leg more - which is good news for the right - but he is also walking like a dream, by that I mean loose lead right by my side, no excitement, it's like he's suddenly grown up. I let mum and him have some time together in the kennel area as she often sits by his crate and I feel sorry to have them apart - he's the only dog in the house she likes to spend time with and usually they are always together. I have to keep an eye on them though as they soon want to play, can tell when it's about to happen as they do what I call "husky ears" when their ears go right up straight on their heads, lol. Couldn't leave them for long as Flynn started going silly and wanted to jump on mum, she was game too - bless them. Am still toileting Flynn on the lead and will be doing so for a few more weeks yet, as I know he'll go banana's as soon as he can.
*Saturday.*
Everything still going smoothly - have upped Flynns exercise to a couple of extra walks today but not increasing the legnth as i'd inteneded. I am a bit worried of overdoing it with his right hip as that's the one that seems the weaker, although Noel said he could have 20 min walks I think he was referring to the new hip and not taking into account the other one, which still is in pretty bad shape. TBH if I could afford to have that one done i'd have it done sooner rather than later, so as soon as my insurance is renewed i'll be contacing Noel again sometime in January. I would think the new hip is now compensating the bad one as the left leg appears so strong compared to the right. At least he's up and about and building up his muscles - he even stood up at the gate today, scared the life out of me and he soon got down when I bellowed "DOWN FLYNN" in a panic. There he was leaning over the gate looking at a plane in the sky, silly boy. No harm done and Noel said he can't damage the hip by doing that but being ever cautious i'm taking no chances. lovely day all the same and he was so very happy when an ambulance driver stopped and came over to fuss him - it was lovely to see as he hasn't met anyone on our walks since his op and was so very friendly, got a bit excited and she thought he was gorgeous - so proud of my boy!
*Sunday.*
Flynn has had some problems today with his right hip. His left one is working brilliantly but he has suffered some degree of lameness with the right after his walks, even though he is only having ten mins at a time. I have e mailed Fitzpatrick Referrals as I think it's better explained in writing so am waiting to hear from them. I have asked whether I should up the walks to five times a day and cut the time to five mins for the time being. Have also asked if it is okay to start hydro - this involves Flynn getting in/out of the car unaided and if I should up the Rimadyl to twice daily at the mo. Will wait and see what they say. Apart from that we've had another lovely day, flynn is being so good on his walks and is very happy when I get his lead out, makes me feel guilty that he only has short walks but i'm afraid of damaging the right hip, the left shows no lameness at all. I think a few hydro sessions will be good for him and will see what FR say - typical that the right hip is playing him up when the left has been so good.
*Monday.*
Flynn has had a much better day, no lameness in the right leg and no clunking. I have upped his walks to five times daily but only doing five or so mins at a time. I am also walking him round the garden on the grass in between, just once round every now and then. I think at least he is getting short bursts of exercise and not damaging his right leg in doing so. He's been full of beans and although I feel bad about bringing him back after such short walks at least he isn't having any pain or putting extra pressure on the new hip by compensating for the right. All going nicely to plan and in a couple of days will increase the walks to a few more each day but still keep to the five mins for a while untill his right is stronger and we can start a short spell of hydrotherapy. Have had a couple of indoor training sessions as that involves some up and downs to help stregnthen his muscles but again have limited them to five mins. He is moving freely in and out of the garden (kennel area) and kitchen, so is using his muscles as he feels fit and the only time he is in the crate is at bed time now.
*Tuesday.*
Flynns new exercise regieme is working well, so no need to up the Rimadyl dose, he's not lame in the right leg and continues to use the left leg well. The naughty boy has started standing up at the gate when in the garden so i'm having to be extra careful when he's outside. He loves just lying there in the fresh air and just when you think he's asleep he's up and at the gate. Now he can only go out occasionally because although Noel said it won't hurt for him to stand up at things, the thought of it scares me - for now anyway! As from today he's allowed in the front room. I've placed vet beds all over so as he doesn't slip as the floor is laminate but he'll find the small area's where there's no bed and lie there. He's very sure footed though so he's fine


----------



## Dally Banjo

Well done Flynn :thumbup: we got a dog ramp for Banjo I cant lift him  it was £3.26 off ebay  did'nt want to spend heaps in case it was to scarey for him to use  but needent have worried


----------



## Malmum

Wow - that was a bargain! Trouble with Flynn is he's a right baby about walking on things, he even hates walking under tree's where berries have fallen and squashed and tries to jump over them - once the rug moved when he was standing on it and he hid behind the sofa for ages.

He's a big baby but been very brave about his op - bless him.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Malmum said:


> Wow - that was a bargain! Trouble with Flynn is he's a right baby about walking on things, he even hates walking under tree's where berries have fallen and squashed and tries to jump over them - once the rug moved when he was standing on it and he hid behind the sofa for ages.
> 
> He's a big baby but been very brave about his op - bless him.


Thats why we did'nt want to spend heaps we thought Banjo would be scared of it but its amazing what he can do for a treat  even gets on the scales as soon as we go into the vets now :lol:


----------



## Malmum

Flynn could do with some of Banjo's courage, failing that a trip to see "the wizard" lol,

I'll have a look and see if I can get a bargain like you - will be funny to see him "walk the plank" too!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Malmum said:


> Flynn could do with some of Banjo's courage, failing that a trip to see "the wizard" lol,
> 
> I'll have a look and see if I can get a bargain like you - will be funny to see him "walk the plank" too!


:lol: Thats near enough what this one looks like its wood & slides out & has great tread on it, it has made a big difference for Banjo when he gets in & out of the car, on the occasions I have'nt used it like some plonker parked right up against the bumper  I could'nt leave him while I moved the car so he had to jump in which he can do but later on that day he was limping again 

I think its more the jumping in than out that puts more stress on the hips I would'nt want Flynn makeing himself sore after all he's been through. Just tell him if a soft spot can do it he will have no bother  happy bargin hunting :thumbup:


----------



## archiesmum

Excellent news about Flynn. When I saw Michael he said the last six weeks are the hardest and it is so true. 
Domino had hydro yesterday and did 8 laps he was so good. Today he went to the groomers for a much needed haircut.
It is so good to get some normality back.

Keep up the good work and hugs to Flynn.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

I have kept Flynns sling so as I can help take some weight off his rear when he gets in the car - not rushing though as he's doing fine on his walks and building up muscle that way as he's a heavy lad. 

Glad Domino is getting back to normal bet he feels all spruced up and smart again now he's out of the wilderness stage.

Flynn is doing so well it's like an early Christmas present, well in fact the best Christmas present i've had in my life, lol. I don't think Noel knows just how special he is to folk like us.


----------



## archiesmum

I thoroughly agree with you, Noel changes animals life's but he also changes and inspires the owners. The whole team are fantastic and so willing to share their knowledge with you. Nothing is too much trouble and they are always ready to answer any questions.

Flynn sounds like he is doing really well and I am sure he will continue to get better every day.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 13th October.* *(TWO MONTHS)*

Well - how time flies! Now the two month milestone and Flynn is going from stregnth to stregnth. The new hip is so sound it looks very sturdy compared to the right and Flynn continues to use it more each day. It's not a scary thing anymore to see him stand on that leg when peeing and scratch his ear, he cleans his toes, nibbles at the nails occasionally and just uses it normally. He now has the full freedom of the front room and kitchen and mixes with his mum, although I still stop play as he's so full of beans he could do damage and how awful that would be after getting this far. He was very cheeky this morning and jumped onto the sofa when I got his lead out, just a split second and he was there, lying down wagging his tail. - bad boy, did get told off though. Poor baby is so happy to go for his miserly little walks, which today i've upped to seven mins for the next few days. Because i've been concerned about the right hip and it's weakness I now can't wait to have that hip replaced too as Flynns new hip is so good. It moves very freely and is almost like it's been oiled, it's fantastic to see what a change this surgery has achieved. Despite being allowed in the front room he still likes sleeping in his crate which is a good thing as he'll be back in there for six weeks again next year. I would never have imagined that Flynn - a little nutter - would accept the crate so easily and never believed he would actually chose to lie in it rather than the front room - strange kid!


----------



## archiesmum

It's lovely to hear about Flynn's progress. I think it is the unknown that is so scary, I would never have thought Domino's recovery could have been so good.
Domino is getting really good at swimming, he is now doing to lap of the pool without stopping, he did a total of 15 laps today.

Keep up the good work.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Wow - that is amazing Val - what a fit little boy he must be. 
So glad he is doing so well, it's is totally unbelievable how quickly these dogs are recovering - I have seen many hip replacements at the hospital where I work and think humans could take a leaf out of these boys books.

I have nothing but admiration for Domino and Flynn - two lovely brave little soldiers - bless them.:001_tt1:

Hugs to Domino and keep up the good work both of you. xx


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 10th November.* *(THREE MONTHS)*

What can I say? Flynn is continuing to recover very well. He now stands up at the window, gate and furniture on his two back legs and gets on the sofa, much the same as he's always done. He doesn't have the slightest hint of a limp and his right hip has picked up and become stronger because he now uses the new hip as if it had never been operated on. I still take him in the garden to toilet on the lead as Noel said to wait three months post up, so really he could go out on his own now but because the ground is so wet due to constant rain i'll continue to lead walk him out there until the ground is less slippery. I do let him out on his own first thing in the mroning as I know he will not be excited at that time and there's no risk of a slip - not that I think that would do any harm now but just in case.
I take him out locally around four times a day for a 15 - 20 min walk but haven't yet driven him to his usual walking place as I wanted to put the crate in the car before for the journey but all the Mals have taken to liking the crate, so I will leave it in the front room until after Flynns next op in January. He has lost some of his social skills around dogs, always a weak spot for Flynn but I am going on a walk soon with another Mal to see how he responds. Flynn mostly sleeps out of the crate at night now as his mum tends to steal it and when I go out I leave him the run of the front room, so everything is very much back to normal. He has been wonderful during walks, walking right by my side and loves meeting people, all the restrictions seem to have calmed him down quite a lot but he has some fears about the recent spell of fireworks, quite natural really as his mum is very scared of them too but he goes in his crate and soon settles while mum sleeps under a bed until it's all over.
Due to the fact that I haven't taken him out in the car yet he hasn't had any hydrotherapy but Noel said he doesn't necessarily need it, depending on how he's using the new hip and as he's using it very well I think we'll give it a miss for a while longer.
He isn't on any pain killers at all not even for the bad hip, just his usual glucosamine/chondroitin tabs which he still has daily. Of couse he never needs his ACP tablets any more so he is completely back to my normal beautiful boy and i'm so very proud of him for taking all this in his stride, it couldn't have gone any better than it has.
I think the very strict cage rest and toileting on the lead that Noel insisted on is why he has recovered so well and would reccomend anyone having this done to put in that little extra precaution, even going beyond what has been suggested in order to protect the new hip from any damage.
When Flynn goes to have the other hip done next year I have complete faith in Noel's expertise as a world renowned surgeon that everything will go as well as this one has, even though he called Flynn his "anatomical challenge" because of the curve in his femur. What a great man to have given my lovely boy a wonderful, pain free life, something that last April when he was diagnosed with severe HD I never imagined he would have.
I would say to anyone thinking of having this done to go ahead as it's not the fearful operation I first thought it was going to be if you do everything correctly, don't panic in the early days and have confidence in what your surgeon says. Thousands of dogs have this done every year with good outcome and the only other choice is constant pain killers, which can have dreadful side effects on the stomach, liver etc. and a life of restricted exercise and possible arthritis later on. When I think of how Flynn was walking before this op I doubted he'd live much beyond five years and now I see no reason why he won't have a good long happy life, free of pain and restrictions.
I am one very happy mummy and I have a very happy, healthy boy to enjoy for many years to come - thanks to my wonderful surgeon.









Back on his sofa...........at last!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwww its great to see him on the sofa :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Great news and lovely picture :thumbup:


----------



## archiesmum

I'm so pleased Flynn is doing so well. Domino is going from strength to strength and his character is really coming out now. We have two more hydrotherapy session and then it will be once a month for as long as we want too.

Michael or Noel are going to just check Domino out whilst we are at hydro as Domino did have some of the bone die where the cement was.

Keep up the good work

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Thanks guys - I think Flynn is pleased with the sofa and his new found freedom of the house (not upstairs though) and imagine his diary is finished now - till the next one that is.

Everything has gone so well I can hardly believe it but then Noel is a stickler for perfection so I suppose it was a dot on the cards, just hope the next one goes as well. 

Domino is such a lucky lil guy to see Noel and his team, i'd love to take Flynn there but just too far.
Well done to Domino and I expect he's calmed down a lot like Flynn has with all the restrictions we've had to give them. Have to admit it's the first time i've been truly consistent with Flynn, so now I know what I have to do to keep him being a good boy in the future.

Well done Val for all your hard work too - things we do for our special lil kids eh?


----------



## nikkijoy

It must be such a proud moment to see Flynn jumping back on his fav sofa


----------



## Malmum

nikkijoy said:


> It must be such a proud moment to see Flynn jumping back on his fav sofa


Proud if a bit scary  and as you can see by other posts he's a very comfy boy but his sofa is his fave  Just to take him out and see him come home not stiff or limping with me not having to reach for the pain killers is also wonderful, he's a great boy :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum

been popping in and out reading this thread, im so so pleased for you, and i know what it is like when they have complicated major surgery.
our harry is now a year recovered from his broken in 5pieces elbow joint and he is now amazing. there is absolutely nothing he cant do that he couldnt before. its wonderful.
so well done to you and also archiesmum too cos i know how well he has come on too.
it was a tough few months in recovery but when you see the outcome its marvellous. all i can say is well done for such wonderful vets.
michelle xx


----------



## Malmum

Thank you HM, Domino is a little star too and both are doing extremely well.


----------



## Malmum

*Monday 13th December.*

It's now just over four months since Flynn's operation and nothing much to report, other than he is now allowed to do everything he was able to do before. He can go in the garden without me, he can run around, get in and out of the car, on the sofa, go up and down stairs and stand up at the gate/window without me worrying. The other hip (right) did take a bit of a hammering in the recent snow, even though he only had short walks and I had to give him Rimadyl for a while. With more limited walks he doesn't need them now and I just have to remember that he still has one poorly hip and until that is replaced early next year, I will continue with the short walks.
The new hip is amazing and with his fur almost grown back it's hard to see anything has been done, apart from the improvement in walking on that leg. His foot has gone back to being in the correct position, as Noel said it would and no longer protrudes out to the side. The funny thing is that his left leg looks so much sturdier than the right and it appears to be more muscular than the right.
He will be having his next op in February and i'll report on that every now and then as he recovers.
Looking forward to an exciting New Year when walks will no longer have to be limited.
Merry Christmas and best New Year wishes to all of you and your furry friends from Flynn and myself.


----------



## luka

I've read Flynn's diary and its suck a nice story!! So happy for you and him that he made a massive recovery  Just shows you how much happier one person can make their pets with abit of love! hope the next op goes just as well!


----------



## Malmum

Thanks Luka - not looking forward to the six weeks crate rest but am looking forward to Flynn being completely pain free at last. This boy means so much to me that he's worth all the effort though and he seems to sail through it - fingers crossed for next month!


----------



## Charley A

Hi,

Haven't had a chance to read the whole thread yet but what was the cause of the hip problem?( sorry if i have missed it) My dog has hip dysplacia and so this looks very interesting. Thanks for posting and will def be reading the whole story.


----------



## Malmum

Hi Charley,
Well it wasn't too much exercise as a pup, followed the 5 min per month rule. I suspect it was dads hip score being high (accidental mating) so hereditary maybe. Flynn is the only one of the litter of eight to have shown any probs and his was very severe, glad I kept him though, he's a real charmer and so very loving, even if a handful when younger - still can be if he wants but on the whole an angel.

If you want a chat anytime pm me and i'll give you my number. The op was the best choice I have made and the other will be done soon. Not scary at all. Hope you get some comfort from my posts.


----------



## Malmum

Just had a phone call from Fitzpatrick Referrals, Flynns next hip replacement will be on Monday 11th April. So i've got five weeks to get him prepared, spend time having some special walks and five weeks to worry.....again, lol! 

Watch this space!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Malmum said:


> Just had a phone call from Fitzpatrick Referrals, Flynns next hip replacement will be on Mnday 11th April. So i've got five weeks to get him prepared, spend time having some special walks and five weeks to worry.....again, lol!
> 
> Watch this space!


Big hugs to Flynn and you, hes a very brave boy and a brave mummy too. At least this time, although of course you will still worry, at least you know what to expect.


----------



## Malmum

Sled dog hotel said:


> Big hugs to Flynn and you, hes a very brave boy and a brave mummy too. At least this time, although of course you will still worry, at least you know what to expect.


Very true and I have every faith in Noel to do a good job again.


----------



## Guest

At least you have some knowledge to draw on this time and be comforted by the success of the last one. 
I don't envy you one bit, but I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## Malmum

Thanks Rona, like you say have done it before and not so worried, well apart from the op itself that is. On the up side I can see the difference his new hip has made so i'm looking forward to the other being the same and at last having him able to walk where ever we want and as long as we want. The first time he'll have done that in his life so far.


----------



## dodigna

Malmum said:


> Just had a phone call from Fitzpatrick Referrals, Flynns next hip replacement will be on Monday 11th April. So i've got five weeks to get him prepared, spend time having some special walks and five weeks to worry.....again, lol!
> 
> Watch this space!


OH! Already!!! Feels like yesterday he had the first one done. Good luck to Flynn and to you, will keep my fingers cross everything goes well and it is a great success again!


----------



## Zaros

That's quite a handsome chap you have there Malmum and a very interesting thread.
But, with respect, I am puzzled as to why Flynn stayed at the surgery for so long; Was it due to post operative procedure or choice?

The reason why I ask this is because Oscar went for his surgery at 8:00am december 4th 2009 and we collected him at 6:00pm that same day.

Nevertheless, the greeting we received was alarming yet, on reflection as things have turned out for the better, amusing. The moment Oscar was escorted into the reception area by three of the nursing staff and made eye contact with us he suddenly bolted forward dragging two of the nurses to the floor and terrifying the third including the surgeon who had carried out the operation.
He was still slightly drunk on the anaesthetic too but after the 500 kilometre drive back home he had sobered up considerably and was more than eager to get out of the car.
The collar he was fitted with lasted about five minutes after entering the house. He was determined to wreck it, himself and the house in order to get it off so to prevent him doing any harm to himself we removed it for him. He settled down immediately.
Surprisingly he only showed superficial interested in the surgical site and after a few stern 'Ah, ah ,ah's' :nono: he quickly lost interest in it altogether.
But I'm rambling here I simply wanted to ask the above question.


----------



## Malmum

Flynn had his op at 8.20 pm came out of theatre at 10.45pm, stayed in the next day and came home the following morning. They like to mobilise them, see they have toileted and are eating and drinking before they go home. Think that's pretty much standard procedure in the UK and here they don't like to take chances of the dog not being completely recovered before going home.
Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals

I'd have been horrified to have collected him sooner to be honest, I work in an orthopaedic dept at our local hospital and patients there too have to mobilise before going home - they stay in for a good seven days though.


----------



## archiesmum

The good thing is you have been through it before, you know what to look out for and your know your dog so well if there is a problem you will spot it quickly.

Flynn did so well last time and I am sure it will be not be different this time.

We still take Domino to hydro once a month which he is not to keen about but hey it is for his own good. You would never know he had had an operation as he can out rum Archie our springer who is no slouch.

Hope all goes well and will watch out for updates.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## noushka05

glad to hear Flynn's got the op over with, heres wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## Malmum

Still got the other one to go, going in on the 11th April - can't wait as it's playing him up now and he can't use his new hip to the full extent he should without the right one being sore. Soon be done - roll on summer when he's all fixed. 

Glad Domino is doing so well Val, he's a little trooper if ever there were one.


----------



## archiesmum

Once Flynn has recovered fully from his second hip replacement there will be no stopping him. It is wonderful seeing them do so well.

Domino can out run Archie now is lovely watching racing each other.

Hope all goes well with the op on the 11th April.

Val xx


----------



## codyann

thats good that it all went well and thanks for sharing


----------



## Malmum

*PART TWO - second hip replacement.*

On *Monday 11th April 2011* Flynn had his other hip replaced (right) at Fitzpatrick referrals. 
Although we have been here before this one is slightly different. This time a cemented (CFX) implant was used, the last was a Bio Medtrix (BFX) where the bone grows onto the implant. The BFX couldn't be used this time as the hip had deteriorated to such a degree, from the wear and tear put onto it by compensating for the other replacement, that the failure rate of the BFX implant was considered by Noel to be too great. He said the BFX would have gone through the bone, protruded out the other side and failure was more than likely.

The CFX is cemented into place and the op has gone well. The risk of fracture is low as the implant is solidly set, Unlike the BFX where it takes four weeks for bone growth to support it fully. The other main risks are dislocation (reduced by time) and infection, a culture has been sent and he's never had infection in a post op patient, so hopefully Flynn will be no exception.

Flynns newest hip.









Both hips - BFX on right - CFX on left.









Although his left hip was originally the worst, you can clearly see how much more invasive this next op has been and that amount of deterioration has occurred within eight months of having the left hip replaced. All the wear and tear on it created by compensating for the first replacement, I never would have thought it could be so rapid, even though I knew he had severe HD in both hips.
The bruising and swelling is also extensive, something which didn't happen before!

The good news is that it all went well and with good after care there is no reason why this hip shouldn't remain in place for a further ten years or so - the BFX is also lifelong and Noel would have used the latter if he'd had enough healthy bone to work with.

He took an MRI scan of Flynns back because he wanted to rule out disc/nerve problems and that all came back fine, a little "dry" in one area but nothing that wouldn't improve now that he has two good hips to take the pressure off. When Noel examined him he clearly showed signs of back pain and the worry was that damage to his back had occurred because of the back compensating the bad hip, luckily that wasn't the case.










Flynn is understandably in quite a lot of discomfort at the moment and reluctant to walk but I still have the sling from the last op and one from today so we are supporting him, three at a time, one sling under his belly the other under his chest, to take most of his weight and to get him outside to toilet, which even with dolly mixtures he's not keen on doing. He has only managed drops so far but i'm sure as he settles, the swelling and bruising goes down, he'll be just fine.

You have to keep a level head, not get emotional and soldier on - for his sake, being upset by what you see is very easy but it doesn't help Flynn at all - so brave faces on, firm voice and off we go. He takes a couple of steps, cries and sits down, refusing to move but with his weight supported we can get him up after a short rest and let him toilet.

Everything seems double hard at the mo but then it did for the first couple of days the last time, we just have to remember that there's good times ahead and things will get better. Just wish I could tell him that, as he looks so sorry for himself right now!

Resting. 










And now in the crate.










It's been a tough couple of days for my boy but by this time next week he'll be over the worst.

Love you my brave lil soldier. xxx


----------



## Malmum

*Thursday 12th April* - (three days post op)

*9.45am.*
After much in and out yesterday evening Flynn finally managed to toilet and had a nice big wee. It was obviously bothering him because he kept wanting to go out, even though it was painful for him to do so. On a couple of occasions he tried to crawl out of the door, obviously we had to let him know that wasn't an option - it was stand up or not go out. We had started to mobilse him with four of us holding two slings - one under his belly, the other under his chest to give him added support, as he was so reluctant to stand. Having done this a couple of times we realised that he really must use that leg and needed to do it by himself, so by late evening just let him lie on a rug by the patio doors and when* he* said he needed to go out Emma and I took him out alone, like old times, lol. Like I said he was a little distressed about passing urine, think he was uncomfortable but couldn't go at first - probably due to pain and confusion from the anaesthetic, which takes a while for Mals to get out of their system.
He had a few occasions where he'd yelp in pain, as this op was harder than the first and he has lots of bruising/swelling so must be more painful to him and would sit down - so we let him rest then coaxed him up again.
At around 2 am he finally toileted properly and was so much happier. He had a small meal a drink his ACP (for the first time) and settled in his crate, where he still is now - fast asleep. He had a small breakfast in the crate at 8.30am and I gave him a Rimadyl but he didn't want to come out, so has now gone back to sleep. I saw him a couple of times in the night get up in the crate, very slowly and change position, no crying so I think he's getting the hang of it a little. He does keep lying on the right side, wish he wouldn't and has difficulty getting up once he' been lying on the op side for a while but unlike yesterday he has worked out how to do it without causing himself too much pain - so he's getting there. The Rimadyl have an eight hour duration span so he should be okay when he decides he wants to go out. 
This op is clearly more of a problem to him than the last, he's much more quiet and reluctant to move but as the days go by and the bruising/swelling goes down i'm sure he'll be back to his usual self. He did mange to wag his tail a few times late last night and give us lots of kisses, so he is getting back to his normal self - just takes time over the first few days especially as he is in a lot of discomfort this time.
He's eating and drinking well, so I would think by the weekend he'll be over the worst.


----------



## archiesmum

Good to hear Flynn's op went well. Domino had cement used on his replacement and is fine. I am sure now he has had his first big wee he will feel better I remember Domino crying when he had his first wee but after that he was fine.

I hope Flynn continues to get better each day, it is very hard on you having to watch him struggle but we both know it is the only option and they soon recover.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

I know Val and it is hard. This time though he is so down in the dumps and I think it's just because the op has been worse than last time. The last time it was hard to keep him still, this time it's hard to get him up - just sleeps. I expect it's because he's recovering and who knows what it all feels like?

Roll on the weekend.


----------



## Malmum

*Tuesday 19th April*

After spending Thursday and Friday of last week in considerable pain we took Flynn back to Fitzpatrick Referrals on Saturday to have him checked over. Noel wasn't there and after a physical examination by the emergency vet it was decided to up Flynns pain killers to three 100mg Tramadol tablets three times daily to see if that helped ease his pain. However on getting him home and taking him out of the car he screamed like mad and didn't want to walk, so we virtually carried him into the house with two slings and four people holding on to him.
He had another pain episode later on Saturday evening and spent the rest of the night sleeping and not wanting to move. So with us emptying his bladder and both Emma and I staying awake all night, constantly watching him he slept quite soundly.
On Sunday we decided he had to go back to Fitzpatricks, a full five hour round journey again to Surrey. Although we had all been dreading mobilising him and putting him in the car it had to be done and much to our surprise he didn't make a sound. He slept throughout the journey and was very calm.
On arriving at the centre he was checked and admitted, although Noel wasn't actually there he was going in later to have a look at him.

About an hour after we arrived home Noel phoned - Flynns new hip was dislocated! No wonder he had been in so much pain, he had been uncomfortable this time from the day we got him home but had a Fentanyl patch to cover his pain. However I believe once the patch had expired last Friday his pain came to the forefront as Noel suspected his hip had been displaced for some days. His walking was not right from the moment he came out, he was walking on three legs and the fact that he couldn't pee properly also makes me wonder if he was in more pain than suspected on being sent home. Wherever it happened is irrelevant, what is important is that he has it fixed.
We had put him in his crate on just one occasion but decided we didn't want him to mobilse unaided so from then on we cordoned off a small area of the front room and always lifted him to his feet with the aid of two slings. We stayed up all night just watching him and Emma and I took turns to grab a couple of hours sleep on the sofa while the other watched over Flynn. This we had done even before he had the painful episodes. The care we gave Flynn this time had even surpassed what we gave him during his last recovery as we could see he was uncomfortable.

He had another operation last evening - poor boy - and Noel put a longer arm onto the implant in the hope that it will hold better, be tighter and not dislocate again. He is doing well now and although I haven't had an update today I will get one later once they have mobilised him. Am just keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well and do not want him home this time until he is mobilising on all four feet, is peeing properly and not showing any sign of pain.
I feel so sorry for my poor boy that despite being seen on Saturday the dislocation wasn't picked up and he had to endure another four hours of travelling before it was, although I did have the option of leaving him there on Saturday, because I believed - as did the vet - that it was just pain management he needed, I felt I could do this at home. I realise that was a huge mistake now and poor Flynn suffered because of it. Now waiting for another phone call to see how he mobilises today and praying that this hip stays in.

*11.30am.*

Noel just phoned, he has bee with Flynn until 4.45 this morning because he had a very restless night. He has two drips up with pain killers in and is now calm and snoozing. Noel said the hip is as he expects it to be and that he believes Flynn's distress is caused by the various drugs he has had and the anaesthetics, combined with the post op trauma of the last few days. He said he thinks it's all been a bit much for Flynn to cope with as he seems like a very emotional dog - which I know he is, he's always been treated like a pup and has cuddles constantly when at home.

I'm missing him so much and can't bear to think of what he's going through, I just hope this all turns out well and he settles down soon, although I do know that last Sunday he didn't want to go off with the vet which is the first time he has shown any reluctance as usually he can't wait to get out the back.
Get well soon my baby, mummy so wants you to come home.


----------



## harrys_mum

sending special hugs and kisses, and hoping things will improve for poor flynn.
very traumatic for him and for you, my thoughts are so with you.
will be keeping fingers crossed.
michelle x


----------



## Malmum

*Sunday 24th April*

What a week this has been, think we've all been to hell and back and are just beginning to see a light at the end of the tunnel.
Flynn came home last Wednesday after his second op. Noel put an implant with a longer arm in to allow for more movement, hoping that would fair better than the last. This one is a size 6 the other was a size 0. I will put pics in later but tbh have been so incredibly stressed by the whole affair that I couldn't be bothered to take the camera with me when I went to collect Flynn this time.
We picked him up at 3pm and he howled the whole three hour journey home in the car. The two major ops in the space of seven days and all the anaesthetics and other drugs he had took it's toll and although he was howling he was actually sleeping and un responsive, so there was little we could do to snap him out of it.
He continued to howl non stop all night and I called the vet in on Thursday morning as I was so concerned that this was not normal - I was beginning to think he'd suffered some kind of brain damage, he just laid there, tongue hanging out, peeing himself and howling! It was so very scary, we were beginning to think we had better prepare to say our goodbyes. 
The vet saw him at 11.30am and said he expected it to be the drugs needing to come out of his system, to give him a day and see what happens and if no improvement he would set up a drip here in my house as he couldn't be moved - Noels instructions!
Late Thursday evening it happened - Flynn woke around 9pm, lifted his chest off the floor and wagged at us all like mad, kisses all round - he was so happy. He had been unresponsive and constantly whining for 30 hours non stop and now he was coming back to us at last! He then lifted his head up high and let off some huge howls - was like he was saying "I'm back!" so lovely to see.
He ate his first meal and toileted in the garden, then had a good evening with all his family around him.

*Monday 25th April.*

Today Flynn is a happy boy, lots of tail wagging and eating well, has toileted well both ways, which we are over the moon with as he couldn't squat to poop and it seemed to be bothering him. He is walking remarkably well on the new hip now, considering when he came home he was dragging the foot behind on the ground due to all the added tissue damage in his thigh and gets up on his own if we are not careful - which we are.
He can't be crated because he has to have assistance in rising, although he's doing really well and Emma and I are sleeping next to his bed - I have a lead attached to each wrist in case he moves his head while we are napping (and napping it is, haven't had more than a couple of hours at a time) so as I am always aware if he starts to wake up. He has taken to lying his head on me now as I lay on a duvet on the floor with him, so he wakes me like this then I call Em and off we go to the garden.

All this has been incredibly difficult, nothing like last time and you'd never believe the fear we all went through those first few days, still are to some extent. He definitely doesn't like not being able to do what he wants though and as he can't be crated he knows how to push you, last time he'd just wait in the crate but now if he wants to get up he'll just do it, so he's keeping us well on our toes.
I think we had it so good last time that this time we're all making up for it, none more so than my little boy. Just hope the next five weeks fly by and we can all enjoy a wonderful care free summer.

What a relief from thinking about saying goodbye though, such a difference a few days have made.
Keep it up my brave lil guy, your family need you here for many years yet. xxx


----------



## kat&molly

Lovely to hear he's doing so much better at last. What an horrific time you've had of it, really hope he carries on improving now. You must be shattered.
When this is all over , Flynn will still want his mummy to sleep on the floor with him


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So glad he is doing better, Way to go Flynn!!!!


----------



## archiesmum

I am so pleased Flynn is going from strength to strength.

After Domino recovered from his hip replacement he had got so used to me being with him he could not go to sleep without me near him. Now when I go to bed I take Domino with me and he stays for about 30 mins and then my son collects him and he sleeps in his room until I get up the next morning.

I am afraid Domino has been spoilt but he is well trained in other ways. He was so young when he had his op but he is making up for lost time now. He is a lovely natured dog and very loving but only on his terms. He has no worries about going to the vet but is not too keen on hydrotherapy but does do it.

Hope Flynn continues to get better and you manage to get some sleep. 

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Sunday 1st May.*

Flynn is just under two weeks post op and goes back to see Noel next Tuesday for a check up and have his stitches removed. His new hip is working wonderfully and he has no problems with pain it would seem. He still has to have a little sedation because he can't be allowed to do as he wants and as he isn't crated he would do just that if allowed, so he has to be kept calm. His sedation is what we've had the most problems with since this second op. The original dose of 40mgs ACP was too high and caused Flynn great anxiety, it isn't a relaxant it's a sedative with no calming effects at all, so Flynn could not settle with it, although when he had the left hip done he was fine on ACP. Fizpatricks suggested we try him on Diazepam, as it's a relaxant and this was fine other than it didn't make him sleepy and he was far too energetic. Eventually we tried 20mgs Diazepam and 10 mgs ACP - one to relax and one to get him off to sleep and they have worked well. Flynn sleeps for around four hours at a time around four times a day, so that leaves eight hours where he has to be kept busy and yet off of his feet, except for toileting of course and this is where the sedation plays an important role. He still can't be crated because he isn't allowed yet to mobilise unaided and if he were in the crate we wouldn't be able to help him up like we do.
The last few days have been a nightmare, especially with the sedation not working or having a bad effect on Flynn, it has been so difficult trying to keep him calm and without the sedation he is constantly up an down like a yo yo, which is definitely not good for the new hip. However since finding he right combination last Thursday, he has been a different dog, happy, contented and enjoying his games - his fave which is pass he parcel because he loves ripping he newspaper to get to his treat.
We're hoping all goes well on Tuesday and can see no reason why it shouldn't as he is walking well, toileting, eating and drinking and basically a happy chappie all round. We are happy too now that we are not worrying so much and can also get a few hours sleep on and off. I have to say that during all of this, all the pain of the dislocation and the effects of the sedatives Flynn has not shown any aggression towards us, just once he growled slightly at one of my daughter's and that's understandable considering all the pain he was in. A true example of his wonderful character if ever there were one.
Noel and his team have been a pillar of support through out this period, Noel even offering to see Flynn at 2am one morning when we were concerned about his anxiety, however the new combination of sedatives worked and we didn't need to take him up on his offer. His secretary has phoned when he's been busy and have assured us that they are there for us whenever we feel the need. 
At last we feel we can relax a little and put the last two weeks behind us, it's been such a difficult time for all of us and we're glad to see the back of it. I'm still sleeping next to Flynn and Em is still on the sofa, something we've both agreed will continue until his six week check up, then we can begin to get back to normal.
Well done Flynny boy, you're a true star. xxx

Pass the parcel.









A happy boy again.


----------



## archiesmum

Just posted on the other thread.

So pleased Flynn is doing so well.

Val xx


----------



## DougGeneration

I'm rooting for you Flynn!


----------



## Malmum

*Tuesday 3rd May.*

Flynn went back to see Noel today, two weeks post op for his stitches to be removed. The hip is still firmly in place and every thing's going to plan. I asked Noel if he should be crated yet and he said he should be physically capable of standing un aided but it was really up to us - so we have decided we won't be putting him in the crate at all this time round. Just not worth the risk after all he's been through and we've managed two weeks so another four isn't too much to do. It is tiring but we will feel safer knowing he isn't putting too much strain on the hip at least until the muscle around it has repaired enough to support it properly and he starts his hydrotherapy.
Flynn was extremely excited to see Noel, a little too much in fact but wasn't keen on being examined. He started howling, so Noel took his hands off and waited for him to calm down before continuing. He was even howling when Noel wasn't actually touching him and it seems more like fear related than anything else. Scared the living daylights out of us though, lol. Once he calmed down Noel examined him properly, flexing his leg and bending the knee and Flynn didn't make a sound, that was a relief. It seems Flynn has a fear of Noel as well as liking him, probably because of all he's gone through lately because he's never been excited like he was today. Also I think the sedation has a detrimental effect on him to some extent, so have cut it down to 20mgs Diazepam and 5mgs ACP, as it's the ACP which is being banned in the UK so it must have bad side effects for this to be being done. My vet can no longer supply it and Noel said that once his supply is used up he won't be able to get it any more either. I have researched ACP and it is a very powerful drug, which can have bad side effects - like we felt it was having on Flynn -and in my opinion should be used in very low dosages, just enough to send him off to sleep while the Diazepam helps to keep him calm. Over the next couple of weeks I will phase out the sedatives altogether but for now his hip is still at risk so he will have low doses, I couldn't bear anything to go wrong with this hip and another operation is unthinkable. The Diazepam is pretty safe and as Flynn settles I will cut out the ACP altogether.
So far so good though and just a few more weeks to go until he can start his hydrotherapy and strengthen that hip and all the muscles around it.
Terrible journey today though, lots of traffic and hold ups and a journey that usually takes two hours took three, so now Flynn is crashed out on his bed in the land of the fairies - bless him.


----------



## Rolosmum

It sounds like all is going nicely, well done to you for managing so well, it must be such a worrying time.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Blimey, the things we do for our pets! It's mad, isn't it? I'm delighted to hear he's doing so well, bless him. You must be shattered. I hope you're getting enough rest.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

aww bless him he has been so good really, brave boy, glad to hear Noels pleased with his progress and everythings as it should be now.


----------



## Malmum

Strange reaction from him though, I didn't think he'd remember what had happened to him before but I suppose I was wrong. He must have gone through some pretty traumatic experiences to react the way he did, poor baby. Hopefully when he goes back in four weeks time he'll be different because he's never been scared of the vets before and I hope this hasn't changed him - usually he goes into to Noels office and lies down all cool. Early days and perhaps i'm expecting too much.

So glad he's recovering well though and that's the main thing.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Malmum said:


> Strange reaction from him though, I didn't think he'd remember what had happened to him before but I suppose I was wrong. He must have gone through some pretty traumatic experiences to react the way he did, poor baby. Hopefully when he goes back in four weeks time he'll be different because he's never been scared of the vets before and I hope this hasn't changed him - usually he goes into to Noels office and lies down all cool. Early days and perhaps i'm expecting too much.
> 
> So glad he's recovering well though and that's the main thing.


At a guess, I would possibly think its the association of the examination itself with pain, from when his hip dislocated. Maybe once he got over the initial panic realising he was going to be examined/touched and therefore expecting almost, to have the pain he was in then with the dislocation. He then realised he hadnt the pain this time,so then maybe thats why he relaxed more after. Dont know if this makes any sense or you think its feasible?


----------



## archiesmum

I would think it was a normal behaviour after everything he has gone through. My own vet sai that alot of dogs have a fear of being touched if they have had a bad experience. Domino is a bit funny about going to he vets now, he is fine with Noel and hydro but with our vet is very nervous. I am taking him to the vet every week jhust to sit in the waiting room and if the vet is not busy he/she lets me take Domino into the vet room and let me put him on the table to get used to it again.

I hope Flynn continues to make good progress.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Monday 9th May - Three weeks post op.*

I couldn't exactly say the past week has been a breeze, more a nightmare really. Flynn is being a pain as he isn't keen on being restricted and has spells of putting Em and I through merry hell. I believe it's all down to the sedation, as sometimes he's absolutely fine and lovely and calm and other's he is totally restless and just won't stay still. I tried moving everything into the kitchen to give him a change of scene yesterday but he still insisted on getting up all the time and wanting to go in the garden, only to then want to come back in the house again. His hip is doing wonderfully, which is surprising as he doesn't give it a rest and you can actually see the muscle building up in the leg - expect the constant up down has lots to do with that. The sedation at times seems to have the opposite effect and makes him wide awake, where as other times it works well and keeps him calm. Now what we are doing is playing it by ear, so to speak and if he's very unsettled after a dose I cut out the ACP the next dose then add it again the following dose. I'd like to get him off of the ACP altogether but it mostly does make him sleepy and I find if we can put up with him being restless for eight hours, cutting out one dose makes it work better the next time. It's all very hard and so very exhausting. Poor Emma is doing just as much work with Flynn as I am and I have to say that this kind of reaction is not something anyone could deal with alone, there are times when we can't even leave the room for a minute let alone have something to eat or have a nap. When he sleeps he sleeps for around two - three hours, so that's all we can do too. Some days we cant even get dressed and only manage a shower when my other daughters are around to help one of us if he gets up. We don't like anyone else to deal with Flynn as we know all his tricks, especially the one where he is about to try and lie on the new hip, which he mustn't be allowed to do. I think my other girls are scared of doing something wrong anyway so it wouldn't be fair to throw them in at the deep end, dangerous for Flynn too.
We know it's not Flynn's fault and that it's drug related but he has to be sedated somewhat right now other wise he'd be up to all sorts of tricks but the sedation sometimes causes confusion too. I have cut the dose but when he's being very restless I give him a full dose again - a viscous circle really as I want to get the sedation out of his system but doing so now would be detrimental to his hip, so it's a physical versus mental situation we have to consider.
He wants desperately to get in his crate so yesterday my son took the top off, that way we can mobilise him in there while standing and settle him safely, also when he's restless he knows he can't go anywhere and seems to settle more quickly. He can't sleep in there at night in case he turns onto his right side, so night time he still sleep on the floor with me next to him. If he should trick us into getting on the new hip side while in the crate we can use two slings and three people to hoist him up now that the top is off.
It all gets too much for Em and I at times as there's no reasoning with Flynn and I have to say i've had a few tears, Ems a little stronger than me right now. I just hope that in a week or two, when he's using his leg completely normally he will be able to do what he wants and will respond better for it. We do realise how awful it must be for Flynn, he is not allowed to move without us by his side, not allowed to sit how he wants and has to always lie in the same position but because he dislocated the first hip we are on tenterhooks with this one. It's also not good knowing what we'd do if he did dislocate this one, he's going through so much mental anguish at times with this that I don't know if I could put him through it all over again should this one fail, not to mention the effect another anaesthetic would have on him as i'm sure the two anaesthetics are the reason he's had such a bad reaction to the sedation this time. I also feel that Noel gave him too much sedation post op thinking it would calm him down when in actual fact less seems to work better on him, that's why he only has a full dose if he needs it.
He slept well last evening and quite well during the night for three hours, then another two after toileting and today is fidgety but sleeping - for now anyway.
His leg is looking good and he uses it well, hopefully as soon as the sedation is out of his system he'll be back to our normal Flynn but that won't be for a couple of weeks yet. His poor body clock is completely out of sync as Flynn usually sleeps like a log.
Auntie Carly bought him a get well bacon and cheese cake from Doggie Bakes which he loves and is useful for bribes but I have to say his fave dolly mixtures are a Godsend, he'll usually do anything for them even when he's restless but there's only so many he can have. He loves the crate but still only sleep for a couple of hours before rousing, so not much of a break for any of us - good times ahead though, we hope.


----------



## Malmum

A good day yesterday and so far today, hopefully we've got the sedative right and will see some improvement. 
He loves the crate and at least will settle when in there. We can't sleep as we still have to watch him closely in case he gets up but it's nice to see him relaxed. 


















Great idea to take the top off. 









Enjoying his get well cake.


----------



## Malmum

*Saturday 14th May.*

Everything still much the same, Flynn is being good but doesn't want to sit still for long and is sleeping less, about one to two hours at a time which is pretty exhausting. The sedatives are working sometimes and other times he just works them off, he has marrow bones to chew but is not allowed to actually eat them so I have a good supply from the butcher to keep him occupied - the last time I got 15 huge bones to tide him over and he eats the sinew from around the outside and the marrow from the middle, then I take them away. It's the only thing I can do to keep him from getting up and walking about. He mobilises well on his own although we grab his sling as soon as we see him start to get up.
As he is now stronger and the hip is more normal he wants to do normal things as he must feel like his old self, so he just wants to walk around the house and garden. He does get more exercise than he's actually allowed but as long as we are there to support him there's little we can do to stop him. 
He is becoming more stubborn, won't do anything for us unless there's a treat in it for him but on the whole is is good spirits - as long as he's getting his own way. He loves frozen tubs of Ribena and it keeps him occupied for about half an hour then it's back to up and down again. For a dog that usually sleeps for England I can't understand why he can't sleep for long now.


----------



## Dally Banjo

I was just thinking about Flynn last night  glad to hear things are going well even if he is getting bored now but that must be a good sign.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Really glad he is making good progress now, and that he must be feeling more his old self, as you say though its a double edged sword the better they feel the more they want to do. Each days a day nearer though!!
Lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## Malmum

He's been an angel this evening and very waggy. Managed to slip one past us and quickly laid on his new hip, crafty boy waited til we were watching the Euro Song contest and he was asleep when he seized the opportunity to roll over. Panic by me but he seemed to enjoy the change and when he wanted to get up two slings and four people did the trick. He knows how to roll safely but it's the getting up that he mustn't do, suppose I should let him lie that way occasionally now as it's a nice change for him the trouble is when he decides to get up he does it quickly and we have to stop him til we're all ready. He was so happy though when we got him up, went out into the garden with us and wagging his tail loads, bet he was chuffed he'd fooled us - naughty boy! :nono:

He's definitely getting back to his old self, the crafty side is beginning to emerge, lol.


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy

Great work on keeping this diary and helping people understand what is involved in Hip Replacement.

My 9 month old Golden Retriever has just been diagnosed with H.D so might end up like your bundle of joy at some point.

How old is he by the way?


----------



## Malmum

*Monday 23rd May.*

*Five* long weeks have passed since Flynn's hip replacement, six including the first one that displaced and it has been one hell of a journey. Unlike the first diary of the left hip I haven't had time to update this one because with Flynn not being crated and needing constant attention any break Emma and I have had from him has been used for us to rest and mostly catch up on our sleep.
We are now seeing some improvement and Flynn is being allowed to some extent to walk unaided in a small vet bedded area of the front room, us watching all the time. We still don't allow him to sit or lie on the right side as he isn't using the hip fully, unlike last time and we are still afraid he may damage it in some way. He's such a heavy boy and for him to mobilise from a lying position and put quite a lot of weight on the new hip when rising would be too risky we both feel and we certainly don't want another dislocation - which is still possible until the muscles have built up and are strong again. Flynn has been walking far more than he should have been due to not being crated as it's not easy trying to keep him still and what with being restricted every time he wants to sit or lie down, I think it would be too much for him mentally as he has had times where he looks so fed up with it all - us too for that matter. We feel awful that we can't allow him to lie on the right and that he always has to lie how we tell him but are hoping that soon he'll be able to do as he likes - we are so afraid to take that chance right now.
He celebrates his third birthday today, not a good way to celebrate but he has some new toys for us to play "Mallie in the middle" with him, from a lying down position of course and has a great menu of tuna, mange tout, mango, corn on the cob, natural yogurt and melon, plus his usual birthday special lunch, so I think he'll enjoy his day. He isn't having any dolly mixtures and I have cut out marrow bones and anything containing too much fat, including treats as he had a bout of pancreatitis at the beginning of last week, probably brought on by too many treats and marrow from the bones, was very distressed but with extra pain killers and a day of starvation and low fat small meals has recovered well.
Poor boy has really been through the mill this time but is getting back to his normal self and comes over for his usual morning cuddle by crawling along the floor to me and putting his head on my bed, just as well i'm still sleeping on the floor otherwise i'd miss out. I'm so proud of my boy as he has had so much to cope with, so many restrictions and so much pain but never once has he shown me any aggression - he truly is one in a million and i'm so grateful that he belongs to me.
Happy 3rd Birthday darling and next year we'll paint the town red - I promise. xxx


----------



## Malmum

WestYorkshireGuy - I hope your dog doesn't have to have a hip replacement, often they do well on anti inflams and hydrotherapy but Flynn had severe dysplasia with a hip score of 55, when it shouldn't be more than 13. 

If you do ever have to go down the surgical route be sure to get a good surgeon and with luck it can be a breeze like Flynns first op - as you can see though it can also be a bit of a nightmare like this last one. Either way I didn't have a choice as my boy couldn't walk more than 15 mins at around one year of age without being very lame and drugs or hydro just didn't work. 
You are welcome to pm me if you need any advice if you do have to have it done as i've learned so much from these two experiences and am still learning daily.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Happy Birthday Flynn, Big Brave Lad.


----------



## Ciara

Hi - At long last I've found something thats relevant and specific for hip replacements!
Charlie is a 5-6 (we think) year old Samoyed we adopted from the local animal sanctuary 18 months ago. 2 months ago he was diagnosed with hip dysplasia and now he is 11 days post op. We got him home 2 days after the op and he was so excited when we collected him ( I really think they should have sedated him to get him home but they didn't). Anyway he wasn't 2 minutes in the door (or positioned in what was to be his new quarters for the next 8 weeks) when he tried to lift his leg and cried out. He was quite lame after that and I immediately rang the vet who told me not to worry, (which was impossible by the way) but he's still quite stiff on that hip. He's on meloxicom (30kg dose) and ACP to sedate him. He's eating well , does not appear to be in pain and seems putting his weight on it although he is definitely favouring his other leg. 
I've read about the complications of uncemented system - fractures/fissures around the socket and subsidence of the stem. I tried to contact the surgeon who did the op and his nurse just said I was reading too much into it. My own vet had a look at him (7 dayspost op) and said the joint felt stable and that micro-fractures/subsidence is bound to be very painful and Charlie would soon let us know about it. He also said that it was early days and to expect some lameness.
Even my local veterinery nurse (star that she is considering her own dog had his hip op same day as Charlie) called by today and said she woudn't worry about his gait at this stage. I'm still not 100% convinced because I've read so many stories online about peoples dogs walking perfectly nearly immediately after the surgery and none of them have mentioned this stiffness/limp.
Can anyone tell me a similar story so I can stop worrying?!! 

Thanks.

Ciara
P.S Here's a pic of him the day we got him home.


----------



## Malmum

Flynn's first hip was a BFX non cemented but this last one was a CFX cemented type due to the extensive damage caused by this hip compensating after the op on the left one.
The risk of fracture is far greater in the BFX and Noel told me that the first four weeks were the most crucial, not allowing him to slip in any way as the implant could go further down into the bone and a fracture be caused. Flynn was excellent with the BFX replacement, not even a sign of a limp and Noel told me he shouldn't limp at all, but this time at now six weeks post op he still isn't using the leg fully - but then he did dislocate the first implant so a longer armed one was put in and so far so good. I would have preferred a BFX though as it seems so much stronger.
What I would say is just to make sure that he is always supported when rising and walking, which I expect you are doing.
I'd also say if he has two bad hips to try and get the other done asap, because Flynn waited 8 months between the two ops and it was feared that not only had more damage been done to the other hip as it got quite worn down but also the spine had a slight damage when the MRI was looked at. Nothing that needed repairing but any longer and he may have had to have a spinal op too.
If he can't use the leg to the full like a normal leg then support him until he can, i'm sure that's how Flynn's first hip was dislocated as I wasn't told to treat it any differently than the first (BFX) so I thought he could at least get up on his own - foolish really in hindsight as he wasn't even walking on it properly so I blame myself for that accident now.
Flynn also has ACP and Diazepam as the ACP alone just confused him but didn't relax him - strange though because the first time the ACP worked brilliantly on it's own, have managed to get the dose just right now but it took a while. Flynn is 57kgs and hard to keep still especially as he can't be crated due to not being allowed to get up on his own, not even in a crate.
Good luck and though it seems that time stands still at first as soon as a couple of weeks have gone by and you gain more confidence the rest will go much quicker and be easier to deal with. What you don't want is a dislocation, not only does it give great pain to your dog but it scares the life out of you too, i'm still not letting Flynn move about without me slinging him, not even indoors as I can't take the risk.
Good luck with your boy he looks gorgeous. 

Just to add - i'm sure if there was any real damage to his new hip he'd let you know. The only reason Flynn didn't show signs of pain when his was dislocated (Noel thinks it had been for at least four days) was most likely because he still had cover from the Fentanyl patch (morphine) - once that wore off he started to show just how much pain he was in. Also I wouldn't expect him to be using his leg to the full after 11 days, so hopefully your worries are for nothing. I know how much I worry about Flynn but after seeing him with a real problem I don't worry about the odd squeak, after all it is major surgery and must be sore for quite a while especially as your boy looks like a big dog too.


----------



## Malmum

*Monday May 30th. Six weeks - post op.*

It's now six weeks since Flynn had the second replacement and next Monday he will go for his final x ray and discharge from Noels care. He would normally go at six weeks post op but as today is a bank holiday we booked him for next week instead, also due to him having two ops this time and the recovery being slower they said it would probably be best to leave the final check for a further week.

He's doing really well thankfully, still with me at his side 24/7, Emma taking over for baths etc but I still sleep on the floor with him on a lead. He uses the leg normally when I take him out for his five min walk at the front of the house, seems to forget he's had an op at all but the walks are minimal and slow. Can't wait til next week for Noel to tell me to build the walks up and strengthen his muscles - at least I hope that's what he'll say.
The naughty boy still wants to lie on the hip but I am very vigilant that he doesn't as I won't let him put too much weight on it and am still scared he could dislocate - hopefully i'm worrying for nothing but I won't know until I see Noel next week what the risks are now. He knows I won't let him lie on that side so when I see him tuck the right shoulder under in a lying position i'm ready to stop the rest of his body from following, however he pulled a couple of fast one's on me and rolled over onto his back to get on the right side, little imp! The last time he did it was at 4.30 in the morning after his toileting break, had to get my son up and he, Emma and I hoisted him back onto his feet after allowing him to lie for ten mins or so. I don't mind him lying on the hip, it's the getting onto it and getting him up that worries me. Once he's using the leg like the other one i'll have no problems but for now better to be safe than sorry I feel.
His moods have been so much better lately and he is doing more normal things, like digging in the garden - me in tow and eating standing up, he does try to run occasionally but that's a big no no as he soon finds out.
So it's all down to what Noel says next Monday - I hope against hope that this is all going well and that he'll be out of the woods by then.

He'd stay in the garden 24/7 if I let him, that's where he's more comfortable.









Sleep out there too.









Watching the air show yesterday.









My lovely boy, you can see the sedation in his eyes, which I hate but he's only lightly sedated twice a day now and it's for the sake of his hip so has to be done. Still gorgeous in his mummy's eyes though!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awww bless him  its awful dishing out drugs to them  but hopefully he wont need them for much longer  x


----------



## Malmum

I'm going to switch him over to rescue remedy once i've spoken to Noel and hope fully he can have more exercise. These drugs are all well and good but he doesn't sleep well with them at all, three/four hours max at night and I want to get him back into his old routine.

My new vet beds arrived today so now I can cover the entire front room floor with them and open it up for Flynn to have a more normal existence. Up to now i've sectioned off the patio area but he is walking really well and I think he can have more freedom under supervision.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Malmum said:


> I'm going to switch him over to rescue remedy once i've spoken to Noel and hope fully he can have more exercise. These drugs are all well and good but he doesn't sleep well with them at all, three/four hours max at night and I want to get him back into his old routine.
> 
> My new vet beds arrived today so now I can cover the entire front room floor with them and open it up for Flynn to have a more normal existence. Up to now i've sectioned off the patio area but he is walking really well and I think he can have more freedom under supervision.


Glad Fynns walking well now, must be such a relief. Hope you can find something more natural to keep him calm, I know you get Dogs Today normally but in cast you missed it check out the May Issue Richard allport Column, he did an article on natural calmatives, suggested Scullcap and Valerian Dorwest denes Natural Pet cate range Natural Pet Care for Dogs and Cats - Denes Natural Pet Care
Kalm Aid a natural tranquilliser Pet Medication, Pet Food, Pet Meds, Discount Pet Medication - VioVet - VioVet, and something called Dr Petals Elixirs Bach Flower Remedies. 100% Organic Natural Health Care For Animals | Dr Petals Animal Elixirs

Maybe otherwise one of these might help. Have put links in case you missed the issue with all that going on.


----------



## Malmum

Emma bought me an annual subscription of Dogs Today  and I looked at that article and thought i'd try Kalm Aid as it apparently has two ingredients and works within half an hour but it's £12 for 30 tabs and Flynn would need six at a time so they wouldn't last long. I know a lot of people on the mal forum swear by rescue Remedy but it has to build up in the system so has to be given regularly. I thought the drops would be ideal in his food but there's so much stuff to choose from, it boggles my tired mind, lol. :crazy:

He has the freedom of the front room as from this evening and all he wants to do is shift the vet beds to lie on the laminate underneath - little tyke!


----------



## Dally Banjo

We put a dab of the RR on one of our cats, just at the front of both ears where the fur is a little thiner that may work a bit quicker for Flynn


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Malmum said:


> Emma bought me an annual subscription of Dogs Today  and I looked at that article and thought i'd try Kalm Aid as it apparently has two ingredients and works within half an hour but it's £12 for 30 tabs and Flynn would need six at a time so they wouldn't last long. I know a lot of people on the mal forum swear by rescue Remedy but it has to build up in the system so has to be given regularly. I thought the drops would be ideal in his food but there's so much stuff to choose from, it boggles my tired mind, lol. :crazy:
> 
> He has the freedom of the front room as from this evening and all he wants to do is shift the vet beds to lie on the laminate underneath - little tyke!


Thats the problem especially this time of year now its warmer, this lot wont lie on their beds or fleece blankets either, prefering the harder cold floors. Doesnt help especially in Fynns case at the moment though does it.


----------



## Malmum

*Tuesday June 7th.*

Flynn went back to Fitzpatricks yesterday for his final x ray and a physical exam to see how his hip has faired. We saw a lady vet this time who explained everything to us and what we now need to do. The x ray was fine, hip still nicely in place so no problems with that. He has a lot of scar tissue aound the hip due to him having the two ops this time. She explained that scar tissue begins to build up within days of an operation and Flynn then having another op in seven days now has extra scar tissue than he would have had with one. The flexation of the leg is slightly limited and that's due to the scar tissue being tight so it needs to be broken up, which will happen with exercise and hydrotherapy. I am trying to book him into a pool for next week as he has to swim because a treadmill will not give him enough range of movement to break it down. He will go back to Fitzpatricks for one last physical check up in six/seven weeks time to see how hydro has helped with the scar tissue because this time he had complications.
I can up his exercise now to 15 mins then further as he gets stronger but I still have to use a sling for another two weeks just in case he slips when out, same for toileting but in the house on carpet I can leave the sling off. He hasn't been allowed to moblise himself until now so I am still a little scared about that but she assured me that should he cry at all when mobilising it will be because of the scar tissue breaking down and not because of his hip.
He's also gained 3 kgs in weight and I know that's down to all the bribes i've had to use to keep him still, so now he weighs 60kgs - far too much - but hydro should shift that along with a strict low fat diet and bulking it up with lots of fresh veg..
The last seven weeks have been like an eternity, many tears i've shed through exhaustion, frustraion and worry - i'm not the most level headed person at the best of times and with Flynn i'm a nightmare, lol. Emma has been my rock, i'm sure i'd have folded if it wasn't for her calmness and she has been with Flynn and I 24/7 throughout this whole process - such a star daughter she is even giving up work for us. There was simply no way Flynn could have been left to his own devices and as i've said before no way you could do this alone because you need someone to take over for those necessary breaks. The dislocation has had an effect on Flynn, the pain he suffered has now left him scared of being examined, again yesterday as soon as the vet went to touch his hip he howled but he soon settled when he realised it didn't actually hurt - poor baby. He wasn't keen on being left there for the x ray either but it only took around 40 mins and he was back with us all calm and happy due to the sedation. He went through the mill this time but I hope anyone reading this and considering having it done isn't put off because Flynn may have had a rough couple of months but that's far better than a lifetime of pain and limitations and what happened to him is rare in any case.
Can't wait til Christmas when I know he'll be strong as an ox and hopefully it'll snow again this year and this year he'll be able to enjoy it to the full.

The last x ray.


----------



## archiesmum

Sounds like Flynn has done really well. It's amazing how well they do with hydro. 

We have cut the number of times around the pool with Domino because he was doing them to quickly and they were a bit worried he was doing too much. Domino is not that keen on hydro now but I want to continue with it because I want to keep the hip as fit as possible without putting to much pressure on it.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday 29th June.*

Flynn is now just over 10 weeks post op and he is doing remarkably well. He went for his first session of hydrotherapy today which I thought he may not like but as he's always full of surprises just lately he loved it. Didn't have any qualms about walking up the ramps to the pool and walked straight in as if he's done it loads of times before. Faye, his hydrotherapist said he has to start slowly so he swam once round the pool and rested on the underwater ramp for a min then went round again. In total he swam round the pool ten times and next week she will up it slightly. He didn't want to rest and kept trying to swim on his own but she told him he had to get a breather. A big relief for me as I was sure he wouldn't like it - wrong again! Although I was told that his evening walk should only be for ten mins this evening as he may be a bit stiff he is walking very well with no sign of discomfort. He will be going to hydro once next week and then twice weekly until his muscles have built up - at present his left thigh is 49.5cm and the right 44.5cm, so you can see there is quite a lot of wastage for such a large dog.
He is such a happy boy these days, just seems to wag his tail and give kisses so freely that I wonder if he realises he doesn't have pain any more, he's just always happy. I will give him one Tramadol tablet when he has his hydrotherapy but apart from that he isn't on pain relief and he doesn't need the sedatives any more either because he is back to his normal, laid back self only getting exited when he goes out in the car and he can be a bit noisy then, lol. He's enjoying his 20 min walks three times daily and has no limp what so ever, such a lucky boy who has so much to look forward to now.
Well done sweetheart. 

Swimming like a pro.



























Being blasted dry.









Sleeping after a busy day - looking rather fluffy!


----------



## Malmum

Glad to hear Domino's doing well Val and he sounds quite the super star with his speed of swimming  he must be so used to Noels team now that the novelty has worn off so maybe that's why he isn't so keen on hydro any more. Can only be for the good of his hip though and it's worth it. Flynns hydro pool is just over an hours drive away but it's a very easy route, much easier than going to Surrey anyway. 

Hugs for Domino, he's a lil super star. xxx


----------



## archiesmum

Flynn has done so well I am pleased he enjoyed his hydro.

Domino had hydro yesterday and shared the pool with a springer and was really good, I think he enjoyed having the company and he was busy looking to see what Monty was doing!

It is remarkable how our dogs have coped with everything, I really believe they realise it was for their own good and now are making the best of life.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Saturday 2nd July.*

As Flynn approaches 11 weeks post op I felt i'd put up one more post about his progress before we take a break from the diary for a while. I'm expecting Flynn and I to be very busy over the next couple of months, him gaining his strength and me gaining my confidence in taking him places he's never been before. We have started already with walks along foot paths and farmers fields and though they have only been 20 min walks Flynn is like a puppy exploring things he didn't even know existed. I still can hardly believe he can go to hydrotherapy, walk in fields and go for daily walks amounting to an hour and not have any stiffness in his back legs at all, it's something he always had and to see him just walk normally is the best present anyone could ever ask for. For everything he's been through, and Em and I too, it now is showing how worthwhile it was. The tears of sadness that i've shed are now tears of joy and I still get choked up when i'm out with him at times just seeing him enjoy his walks without pain.
So we will be spending the next few months enjoying everything we can and I will post in the Autumn one last time to let you know how he has coped. For now though we will be busy walking through fields of gold, as i've always promised him we would. 

Just the beginning.








Listening to a cockerel.








Watching his first horses.








His first style.








A sniff.








A roll.








And a walk just like any normal dog.


----------



## cravensmum

I haven't read the whole thread,but that was a beautiful post,brought tears to my eyes.

I look forward to the updates in the autumn,and I hope he has a good summer discovering lots of new things.


----------



## Malmum

Thank you  i'm so looking forward to all the things we've got to do while the weather is still nice. Am making sure i'm up nice and early for the cool mornings and Flynn is getting up early these days too - do you think he knows?


----------



## Guest

We do need other threads though with pictures of all of his new discoveries


----------



## new westie owner

Lovely pics he is doing so well looking great gorgeous big lad


----------



## Malmum

I will put up other threads as we go along Rona, i'm so so excited it'll be hard to stop me  but when I close his diary I plan to do it with a video which I have started doing now through to Autumn, so as it shows his walking progress.

I can't stay in bed these days as soon as Flynn wakes me i'm up and out with him first, then Kali then Bruce - the other's are my daughters dogs and they walk them. This morning he went out for 30 mins, Noel said I can up to 40 and he's walking fine, no discomfort at all. Never thought i'd see the day when he was diagnosed in April 2010 and now just over a year later he's all fixed - I remember how much I cried that day.
This is all so wonderful! :thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05

aww what a wonderful outcome im so happy for you and Flynn xx


----------



## Malmum

*Wednesday August 17th 2011.*

It's now one year since Flynn's first hip replacement and he is stronger than ever. His muscles have built up nicely, both hips are working well and he has no drugs at all now. His hydrotherapy has been cut to once a fortnight as his muscle mass is now good. He can have walks in excess of one hour and has no problems with mobilising at all. Full of life he is and so good to see.

What a difference a year makes and if we have snow this winter he'll be able to actually enjoy it.

Well done baby boy. xxx


----------



## archiesmum

Flynn looks fantastic, I can't believe how the year has flown by. Domino is a totally different dog from when we first had him, it is lovely to see him running free. Thankfully there were no problems after yesterdays adventure!

Domino will go to hydrotherapy once a month for the rest of his life or until he can no longer do it. This is just to keep the muscle in tone. He is not that kean unless he is sharing a pool with another dog!

Hugs to you all

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Thanks Val and big hugs to Domino, hope he's all recovered from yesterday's ordeal, blinking aggressive dogs! 

A year and it's all over, even though there were some tough times i'd do it again in a heartbeat after seeing the change in Flynn. From struggling with a ten min walk to walking for over an hour with no pain and a normal gait, couldn't have asked for more - Noel my hero for ever!  

Flynn will eventually have hydro once a month, mainly because he loves it and he loves his "Auntie Faye" gives her kisses every time - bless him. :blush2:

Well done to our boys, they are little heroes. xxx


----------



## dodigna

Really happy that the operations have worked out so well for Flynn, and most of all to read about him all recovered now!
You have been so great and such inspiration with this thread, so very well done to make it all possible for him to enjoy life fully.

I am now living abroad (and for some reason Petforums blocked me from logging in), so I wasn't able to follow progress, but really happy to have managed this morning (with some bogus tricks to hide my IP) and to see how well he has recovered. Love the pictures, what a stunner he is!


----------



## Malmum

Thanks Dodigna  shame about you not being able to log in, thought this forum was world wide 

Flynn's the star of all this and being so very good now. Out this morning for an hour and he still didn't want to come home, lol but I have to get Kali and Bruce out too before it gets too hot so he had to come back. Wonderful eh?


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo

Hip replacement scares me. I think it's a painful procedure for dogs.


----------



## Malmum

I don't think the op is as painful as the condition. Flynn was walking better after the first op than he was before after just two days and a friend who has had two hip replacements and a knee replacement said that the pain relief was almost as soon as she woke up from surgery. 

The only alternative was a few short years of constant pain before euthanasia - rather the op eh?


----------



## Malmum

*Thursday 8th Dec. 2011*

It's now sixteen months since Flynn's first hip replacement and eight months since his last and what a journey it has been. We've had many highs and quite a few lows, especially with the dislocation but looking at him now I am so proud that both he and I can feel the benefit he has gained by having them. If I had to chose between a dog with a painful restricted life or a dog who has the chance of a normal pain free life, regardless of the small risk with a hip replacement (10%) I would do it all over again. No medication and as much exercise as he wants, or at least as much as I can manage in a day.
I have learned so much in these sixteen months, have learned how to manage a post op dog and also how not to manage one, have learned how very special my daughters are and what they would go to to see my very special boy fit and well, have learned how to have the patience of a saint, have learned what dedication the professionals who treated Flynn both surgically and post operatively share and most importantly have learned that although we may think it's all too much for our dog as far as the dog is concerned it really is no big deal at all - in fact one of the biggest problems I had was simply trying to keep Flynn inactive for a while.
Needless to say Flynn has recovered excellently and is no longer in any pain whatsoever, he can walk and run and is never stiff or walking with the "stilted gait" that he had before. When he sits there is no "clunking" sound like pre op and as he trots along on our walks he has a kind of bounce to his step, just so smooth and a joy for me to see. 
So here we are, at the end of his diary and today I am sending our best wishes to Ollie, he's a beautiful Burnese boy of three who yesterday had his second hip replacement just three months after his first. Not done by Noel this time but another excellent orthopaedic surgeon in Scotland. The gorgeous boy has borrowed one of Flynn's slings for good luck and is now onto the second op with it. Hats off to Ollie's mum who has been in contact throughout his ops and has been wonderful. Having read through this diary she contacted me and we have become good friends, I am so glad that she found this diary helpful as that is the very reason I wrote it.

So from Flynn and I it's farewell as this diary is now complete and I would love to hear any other experience's from people who have gone through a hip replacement with their dog - feel free to add as much information as you like.

I hope you all have a very special Christmas and that your 2012 is as wonderful as the one I will be sharing with a dog that has become so close to my heart and shown me what an incredibly brave, sweet natured boy I have the honour of owning. Never in my wildest dreams would I have imagined I could be so attached to such a wonderful dog - take my hat off to you Flynny boy and will love you forever and a day. xxxx

[youtube_browser]pKNq71F4jeA[/youtube_browser]​
Thank you to everyone who has given encouragement and kind messages, you are all fantastic. I hope you have enjoyed the video I put together - with the help of my girls, of course!


----------



## archiesmum

It is amazing how well Flynn, you and your family have coped over the last fourteen months.

I have been reading your diary and as you are aware have been through one of the ops with you. 

I am sure anyone reading your diary will learn an awful lot. There certainly are highs and lows but at the end it is all worth it.

Domino has certainly had a better life by having the operation and I would encourage anyone who has a dog that needs the op to go ahead. I have spoken to several people who have small dogs that did not want the op but having seen how well Domino is have gone ahead with the op and now their dogs are enjoying a new lease of life.

Domino and I would like to wish you all a merry christmas and a healthy new year.

Hugs

Val & Domino
xxx


----------



## angie701

Thanks so much Malmum. Ollie is doing great after his second hip replacement yesterday and will hopefully be home next week. Ollie's surgeon, John Ferguson at East Neuk Veterinary Clinic in Fife has been fantastic - the level of care there is amazing.

I can't thank you enough for taking the time to put together your fantastic diary - don't know what I would have done without it and all your support. Flynn's sling has definitely brought Ollie good luck!

The video of Flynn's journey is lovely and I was in tears watching it, just so amazing seeing Flynn now fully recovered and enjoying life to the full, he's such a lovely dog. Looking forward to when Ollie is able to enjoy life again - will definitely be worth going through all this to have a happy, pain free dog. He's been so brave through all of this.

Big hugs to Flynn!


----------



## Malmum

Thanks Val, give Domino great big hugs from me, he is yet another of our brave soldiers who have come on in leaps and bounds and now living life to the full. What more could we ask eh? 

What can I say Angie other than you have been a star, to cope with the second op so soon is remarkable as is Ollie for healing so well and being able to have it done - the last six weeks seemed to drag on but then suddenly it's all done and dusted - brilliant! Give him a huge hug and kiss from his "Auntie" just wish I could meet him.


----------



## Malmum

I just wanted to add that further to Angie701's post above, Ollie has made a remarkable recovery and is now - less than six months from his fist op and just over two from his last - beginning to lead his new life, free of pain and restrictions. 

I would once again advise people to consider carefully the pro's of this op on a younger, fitter dog as many seem to believe it best left til later in the dogs life, when arthritis has possibly already set in. I think it wise that the dog has reached maturity for the bones to be strong but each individual surgeon may differ, so advice would be given during consultation. I know there is no age limit to this surgery as Noel Fitzpatrick has said but I feel younger dogs recover faster, just like humans and Flynn and Ollie are prime examples. They are both three years old and have recovered remarkably well.

As with Flynn, Ollie's second hip deteriorated while the new hip was recovering and his surgery was brought forward as he was experiencing lameness. Ollie's surgeon - John Ferguson - decided to go ahead with his surgery earlier than usual and very wisely too because that kind of strain on a debilitated hip can cause irreparable back problems, or massive invasive spinal surgery later on.

So with a big broad grin on my face I have the permission of Ollie's lovely owner to post these wonderful pics of a very brave boy indeed. 

Post first op.



















The new hips.










Now just under six months after the first op, here he is on the beach with Daisy (right) his companion. 










Running free! :thumbup1:










Of course any major operation caries risks and a THR carries a 10% risk factor. Those risks are: Fracture of the femur during implant of the stem into the bone. Fracture of the femur during post op recovery of the stem moving down into the bone with a Biomedtrix implant, where bone has to develop and grow around the implant - taking around four to six weeks to be stable. This is why the use of a sling for support in the initial stages is important. Dislocation of the ball and socket of the hip joint during post op recovery, this can be a risk factor in the future but very very rare once the hip is supported by muscle and sinew. Infection post op, again very rare but has been known to occur. So rare in fact that Noel said he has never had a positive result for infection post op.

Ollie's operation was carried out here: East Neuk Veterinary Clinic
They have given Ollie wonderful care and for anyone in or around Scotland would be highly recommended by Ollie's mummy. 

So there we have it - two very special boys and two wonderful lives ahead of them. I know of another special boy who has had a single THR and he too is doing very well indeed!


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo

How is he doing now? I hope the dog has fully recovered already.


----------



## Malmum

Ollie is having lovely forest walks now for forty mins at a time with half of that off lead. This time last year he could hardly walk at all.

Flynn is continuing to go from strength to strength although he can't go off lead as Mals are not good at coming back, lol!


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo

Malmum said:


> Ollie is having lovely forest walks now for forty mins at a time with half of that off lead. This time last year he could hardly walk at all.
> 
> Flynn is continuing to go from strength to strength although he can't go off lead as Mals are not good at coming back, lol!


yipee! great job malmum and your babies!


----------



## soulful dog

Wish I could afford this for my 3-year-old lab. I've started taking him to hydrotherapy and so far it's not doing much for him (and doing very little for my bank balance), and we've now discovered that he's quite bad in one hip and just used to having some pain all the time.

Might need to be referred to a specialist to see if there is anything else they can do other than a hip replacement. Though as we have 18 stairs to get in and out of the house, I don't think that's too good for recovery after any op if we could afford it. 

Still loving the good news (and photos!) in this thread though Malmum!


----------



## Anna43

Hello everyone - new here.

So happy to have found this diary, thank you very much for sharing.

My dog, Zara, 5.5 yo GS was diagnosed with hips displasia and arthritis last year, I have decided not to go ahead with an op at the time as if/when I do - I want to make sure (as much as possible) that she is under the best possible veterinary care.

The big issue I have is that I live by myself in a 1st floor flat so really worried about post op care for Zara. Getting her out and back in through 2 flights of stairs by myself is simply not possible. Also, I work full time - at the moment a dog walker takes her out for an hour mid day but with a post op dog this would not be an option for several weeks/months.

Has anyone gone ahead with this operation on their dog while living in an upstairs flat, in similar circumstances to mine? Could share experience?

Zara is insured up to 7k per year - I am not sure if the cost of the op was mentioned anywhere here as I have not read the whole thread yet, still working my way through it.

Any recommendations for good ortho vets in/around East London or would I need to travel way out to ensure the best vet for the op?

I am sorry about million questions but.. I am sure anyone with a dog with those issues understand how worrying it is.

Thanks a lot.

Anna


----------



## Malmum

If I were you Anna I would travel to Surrey and see Noel Fitzpatrick. He and his team have been brilliant with my dog and a few others on here. I didn't know he was TV's bionic vet as the programme hadn't been aired when I first contacted him by e mail but what I do know is when Flynn dislocated the second hip all hope wasn't lost. Instead of simply putting the new hip back in he removed it and put a longer arm replacement in, making it more likely to stay in place as once a hip comes out it can continue to do so if the old hip is used. We also had an even longer armed replacement to use if that one failed too. That man doesn't give up easily and his knowledge is such that he lectures world wide.

Flynns replacements cost around £5,500 each with the repair costing a further £2,500. Don't know if that's expensive but he was insured for £7,000 so didn't care. Because of the dislocation and the numerous meds he was on after the repair my insurance didn't cover around £1,000 and Noel let me pay that off at £100 a month. You do take the dog home earlier with him though, two days post op where as others have been kept in for six days but I believe that's because Noel is so busy.
Stairs are a complete no no though so your dog would have to stay elsewhere for around three months I would think. This is something you would need to take a specialists advice on and using a sling to get her up and down the stairs safely would not be possible on your own, thats if its safe for her at all. To be honest I am such a worrier that Flynn has not been allowed upstairs at all in my house and as he doesn't need to probably never will.
You can see Fitzpatrick Referrals on the first page of Flynns diary, the only difference now is that Noel is a Professor these days - top man too!

Soulful dog - If you don't have insurance some vets may take a payment plan - perhaps with half paid up front which could be done by instalments pre op. A referral to a specialist is a good idea as there may be other treatments to offer. Take a look at Noels link on the first page about HD, he talks about other methods there too. I know he can do a Femoral Head Ostectomy where the joint is removed completely and muscle, sinew and scar tissue eventually form a joint. There is much hydro after but this op is a fraction of the cost of a hip replacement. A chat with a specialist is your best option to see if it is an option for your dog. It would at least take the pain away but as you can imagine would take a few months to build up that muscle during which the dog gets around on three legs - hydrotherapy and physiotherapy would benefit and you could most likely do the physio at home once shown how if it is too expensive. Again though am pretty sure the stairs would be a hurdle for a while but no hip to knock out so possibly not as bad as a replacement and stairs, you would need to take the weight with a sling though and half carry the dog. I know a lady who's Rottie had this and has coped really well and now pain free. If you are near enough to Noel I would go there, people tend to travel hundreds of miles to see him - myself had a six hour round trip which was nothing compared to the treatment we had. 

Do see an ortho specialist, they obviously know so much more than our primary care vets and can possibly save our pets from a lifetime of pain - even if we have to save for a year or so to afford the op.


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - thanks a lot for that.

Does one need a referral to this particular vet or is it a case of phoning up for an appointment and gettng one?

Living somewhere else for 3 months is not ao option but perhaps I could train Zara to toilet inside , to a specific, prepared place i the flat? And then try to train her to go out to toilet? I can not see any other option to be honest.....

Would that be terribly cruel to keep her in the flat for the whole time that post op rest is needed?


----------



## soulful dog

Cheers Malmum, I do plan to go back to my vet and get him referred to the ortho specialist, but the cost and as with Anna43 stairs, make things difficult. To be honest, I'm hoping they might be able to do something with one hip and we'll just try and deal with the cost, as right now it's breaking me up to see him in pain. Incidentally I'm based in Glasgow and our vet would be referring us to someone in Stirling, who I'm hoping is the same man the hydrotherapy people have mentioned too.

As for keeping a dog inside for months after the op, certainly far from ideal, but if it's the only option? Something else to ask the specialist for their advice on.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Anna43 said:


> Malmum - thanks a lot for that.
> 
> Does one need a referral to this particular vet or is it a case of phoning up for an appointment and gettng one?
> 
> Living somewhere else for 3 months is not ao option but perhaps I could train Zara to toilet inside , to a specific, prepared place i the flat? And then try to train her to go out to toilet? I can not see any other option to be honest.....
> 
> Would that be terribly cruel to keep her in the flat for the whole time that post op rest is needed?





soulful dog said:


> Cheers Malmum, I do plan to go back to my vet and get him referred to the ortho specialist, but the cost and as with Anna43 stairs, make things difficult. To be honest, I'm hoping they might be able to do something with one hip and we'll just try and deal with the cost, as right now it's breaking me up to see him in pain. Incidentally I'm based in Glasgow and our vet would be referring us to someone in Stirling, who I'm hoping is the same man the hydrotherapy people have mentioned too.
> 
> As for keeping a dog inside for months after the op, certainly far from ideal, but if it's the only option? Something else to ask the specialist for their advice on.


Just want to wish you & your dogs the very best wishes for any operation xxx


----------



## Malmum

*Anna43* - The way I see it is the dog spends some time inside to eventually have a pain free life afterwards. Not sure how you'd go about getting your dog up the stairs immediately after the op though, you would have to discuss this with the surgeon prior to the op. You do need your vet to refer you to Fitzpatrick Referrals as he can't see you without your vet doing that.  http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/
Keep us informed of what happens, doesn't matter how long it takes we still like to know and good for anyone else reading this diary too. 

*soulful dog* - My geography is pants, lol but Ollie (other forum members dog) had his ops here East Neuk Veterinary Clinic which is in Fife - don't know if that's anywhere near-ish to you but they were excellent. Angie would recommend them to anyone and very caring too.  As I said above, if the dog will toilet inside then better than an entire life of pain and for the first eight weeks are only allowed out for five or ten mins to toilet and they have to be supported in a sling anyway so you wouldn't be restricting your dog in any way apart from not having a few mins fresh air which you can do by opening a window. Again it will be difficult with the stairs immediately post op but a word with the surgeon would give you more idea. 

If you do go ahead with either surgery you will need a crate and best to get the dog used to it beforehand with feeding inside, throwing toys inside and giving chews inside without closing the door until they are used to it. I only had two weeks to get a crate and get Flynn used to it once it arrived but he was fine and Noel did give him sedatives which helped no end. I got my crate from here. Dog Crates|Dog Cages|Puppy Crate|Puppy Cages|Puppy Crates|Dog Crate Company
With Noel you have an appointment to see him and your dog is automatically booked in for surgery that same day in case you decide to go ahead and have it done. He doesn't pressure you at all and it's entirely your decision. If, like me, you decide to go ahead that's when he tells you of the benefits and 10% risk factor - which is mainly fracture of the femur in the first four weeks and dislocation. 
I lined the crate with this vet bedding. VET BED 1.52m x 1m NON-SLIP MAGNOLIA BEDDING | eBay comes in different sizes.


----------



## angie701

soulful dog - Just to let you know that East Neuk Veterinary Clinic in Fife (where Ollie had both his hip replacements done) are sometimes able to keep dogs for quite a few weeks after surgery which would solve your problem with the stairs. John Ferguson, who did both Ollie's ops is absolutely fantastic and the aftercare there is great.

I don't know if you have pet insurance but if you do the extra cost of kenneling could probably be included in the insurance claim. They only charge standard kennel fees apart from the initial 48 hours or so after surgery when your dog would need really close observation.

Good luck with your dog - it's so awful seeing them in so much pain so I know just how you must be feeling.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks a lot - will talk to my vet about a referral at some point.

Bit worried he wont be too happy as he is an ortho vet himself... hmmmm


Just starting a new job this Monday so it won't probably happen till autumn but when we do go ahead with the op, will come back here and update.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## soulful dog

Thanks again for some very helpful information. Fife isn't that much further away but I know when it was first discussed our vet wasn't keen on sending Ringo anywhere else but the guy in Stirling, and if he's the same man being recommended by the hydrotherapy people it makes sense to go there. I do appreciate the feedback though and it gives us another option to consider.

Unfortunately Ringo isn't insured, and money is an issue, the cost of an operation is a lot compared to how much I earn (only work part-time). We'd been hoping hydrotherapy would be enough, and perhaps it will help eventually, but I think speaking to a specialist is the best idea.

I know you've mentioned that both Ollie & Flynn's other hip deteriorated while recovering from the first op, this worries me as to be honest, there's no way I could afford two ops. I'm hoping getting something done on his worst hip will be enough, another reason for it being a good idea to speak to the specialist!


----------



## mandamcakes

Thank you so much for this post, I gained alot if knowledge on how to care for my dog.....awesome


----------



## Malmum

That's great to hear and exactly what the diary was done for, all be it a bit of an epic, lol! Good bits and not so good bits are all handy to know and also knowing we all worry about similar things helps a lot I feel. 
Hope your dog has a new life now and nearly one year after Flynns second replacement he continues to go from strength to strength!


----------



## Malmum

Wanted to share another forum members dog who has just received the all clear three months post total hip replacement.

Here is Rolo. 









He had his right hip replaced in February this year.









After some well earned rest.









And lots of TLC.









Tiring work eh? 









This is him now. :thumbup:









All ready for his new lease of life. :001_cool:









Just look at that movement and only ten weeks post op - what a star! :thumbsup:
[youtube_browser]LQJdu05muzk[/youtube_browser]

Well done to the lovely Rolo (sorry pics are small) and to his mummy for all her hard work. Once again Flynns sling came in use and I like to think has a lucky thread in it, lol. 

Wonderful how quickly these dogs have recovered and just how incredibly resilient they are. Hats off to these hero's and here's wishing gorgeous Rolo a wonderful new, pain free life - just like Flynn and Ollie now have!


----------



## soulful dog

We've now been to the specialist and it's been confirmed that Ringo needs at least one hip replacement op. One hip is a bit worse than the other so we're going to go ahead with getting it done asap, and in all honesty, just hope he can manage ok with that.

The timing is a bit difficult due to work, but I'm hoping to be able to get two weeks off immediately after the op and that will be enough to get over the most difficult bit. Not looking forward to it at all, but at least I know what to expect thanks to this thread


----------



## Malmum

He'll be fine don't worry. Just remember to help him get up with a sling and the first six weeks the most crucial, four being the most dangerous for fracture. Will definitely need a crate and possibly sedation if he's going to be on his own for any length of time. As long as he can weight bear after the op he can get up unaided, if he can't weight bear make sure he doesn't lie on the new hip side as I'm pretty sure that's how Flynn dislocated his second hip, simply by putting too much weight and strain on the op side and new hip when trying to get up.

Don't be scared and if you need any more advice I'll give you my e mail add. then send my phone number for any worries you may have. I also have a sling you can borrow - it's been lucky for two other dogs now and when you finish with it can send it back for the next lucky dog.  It comes with good luck from three dogs now.


----------



## luka

soulful dog said:


> Unfortunately Ringo isn't insured, and money is an issue, the cost of an operation is a lot compared to how much I earn (only work part-time). We'd been hoping hydrotherapy would be enough, and perhaps it will help eventually, but I think speaking to a specialist is the best idea.
> 
> I know you've mentioned that both Ollie & Flynn's other hip deteriorated while recovering from the first op, this worries me as to be honest, there's no way I could afford two ops. I'm hoping getting something done on his worst hip will be enough, another reason for it being a good idea to speak to the specialist!


hi i've been following this thread for a while but recently we discovered that our 10 month old mally x has got the same problem in both hips - her right is worse than her left - and in the same situation as Ringo with no insurance and im a full time student working part time with no spare money as our poor girl has had problem after problem and is currently recovering after a serious mange problem.
i've never thought of hydrotherapy is it known to help? or if anyone knows of anything else which might help her? shes on anti inflammatory's to help with the pain which seams to have reduced the limping as they won't do any surgery until shes completely recovered from the mange which gives us some time to try to search for some help or anything. 
Shes still as mental and tormenting our other dog luka. Just wondered if anyone had any ideas which might help her out?


----------



## Malmum

I'm so sorry to hear you don't have insurance  and I know it's too late as she has already been diagnosed with HD but when young the insurance is pretty cheap. For instance with the Mals it was as little as £15 a month for the first two years and at the moment for Flynn who is four in a couple of weeks it's £32 a month. It does rise considerably with their age but it's in the first couple of years that HD usually raises it's ugly head and if you ever get another dog do consider insuring at least when young. Of course HD can come on later but it's usually seen when the dog is still young.

Hydrotherapy is an excellent way to help with HD, it strengthens the muslces that support the hips and definitely helps with their walking. A friend of mine has a Mal the same age as Flynn with severe HD, she didn't want to go down the surgery route as she was scared she wouldn't be able to care for her post operatively so has been taking her to hydrotherapy once a week for three years and she out runs her other dog easily. It isn't a cure but with strong muscles the joints are supported better, taking an enormous amount of strain off of the hips.  She isn't having any medication at all except for if she shows any sign of stiffness which is rare.

There is an injection that some swear by Cartrophen and Osteoarthritis it too is a NSAID I used to give Flynn supplements such as Green Lipped Mussel tablets (search online) glucosamine/chondroitin & MSM which I bought from Asda, I didn't get the doggy ones as the ingredients are the same and my vet said if they have too much what they don't need are expelled in the urine  if you buy specifically for dogs they are way more expensive. Salmon oil is also good. A couple of portions of oily fish added to her meals twice a week will also help her joints - plonk a tin of sardines on her food, she'll love it.

Combine all this and she'll walk a lot better and with the hydro she may even be able to go without those NSAID's on a daily basis. The Cartrophen is given at weekly intervals for four weeks, when I had Flynns done which was a couple of years ago it was £22 a shot. They mustn't have any other NSAID for a few days before the course, your vet will tell you all of this anyway.


----------



## soulful dog

Thanks for that Malmum, I'll PM you my email address in case I need to pester you with any questions/advice around the time of his op. Although, as I've already said, what you've posted on this thread is a great help. 

Regards the sling, would the vet not supply one as part of the post-op recovery? If not, I'd really appreciate borrowing the lucky sling from you 

luka, good luck with your dog. I think hydrotherapy is definitely worth trying (though it does cost £20-30 a session). It did help a little for Ringo by strengthening the muscles in his hind legs, which definitely improved his walking. His range of movement wasn't any better though, and they did say it could be a long process. It seems some dogs will be able to get by on hydrotherapy, glucosamine tablets etc, we just felt it wasn't making enough of a difference and after speaking to the specialist, he agreed.


----------



## Malmum

Phone your vet in advance and ask if he will come home with a sling as many just say to use a towel, which at a push is okay but the sling is much easier to grip.  Lets know and I'll send it early as it would be nice for you to 'practice' with it before the op. Must say it only took Flynn a day or two to get used to 'going' with me and the sling attached but I would have had a practice had I had the sling earlier. When he had recovered after the last op he wouldn't go out without me holding his lead, he used to stand there looking lost til I put the slip lead over his neck, bless him. 
Text me if you want the sling and it'll be in the post pronto! 


Hydrotherapy does work wonders with many dogs but it will take time to build the muscles up, Flynn had such severe HD that we knew it wouldn't really work for him.


----------



## Anna43

Back here... Zara was not very well early this week, dog walker called me that she was not very good walking, dragging her back legs so....

Called my vet on Monday and sked him for referral to Fitzpatrick, they called me back the same day - we are going to see Noel himself on the 28th in the morning.

Will take it from there as right now can not imagine how to manage the post op with Zara in a 1st floor flat. 

I myself had a major surgery on the 21st March so less then a month ago, I am not suposed to lift/carry anything heavy (I had kidney removed).

Zara is insured with Argos Platinum (7k per year) and her displasia/arthrities were diagnosed (xrays paid for by Argos last year Feb) while she was already insured so there should be no problem with pay out and direct claim.

But I really worry about the post op.

I live by myself, work full time, I do not drive, the flat is on the 1st floor - I can not move in with anyone on ground floor or rent anything on the ground floor.

Really wondering if it will be possible to "train" her to pee/poo on puppy pads and then again "untrain" her?

NO idea about that part....

In the appointment confirmation letter from FR there is a sentence about post op boarding kennels "for as long as needed" - receptionist was not able to explain this to me, does anyone know what it means and would somethig liek that be covered by insurance?

Not that I want to be away from my dog when she is poorly but no idea how am I going to manage

Thanks a lot


----------



## Malmum

That's great news Anna and i'm sure Noel will put your mind at rest with the post op enquiries. Maybe if you made an area in your flat for toileting, like a corner of a room and put some grass that she has pee'd on scattered over it now before you go for the op. If you can part train her to do it now you'd be in the clear for when she comes home. 

They will board for a while post op and as long as it comes under the care of the replacement I would think you are covered. Ask Noel and see what he says, as long as he puts it all in the same claim I can't see why not TBH as many surgeons like Ollie's (in this thread) keep them for seven days anyway. Knowing your circumstances he may even feel it's best to hang on to her for a while anyway. Noel is just very busy so they come home earlier - that and the fact that Mals are very gobby after anaesthetic! 

Are you having to starve her before you go in case you both agree to the op and he does it the same day? I had to with Flynns first appointment, we had a chat (no pressure) and I left him there and was done later that day.

I know it's scary but they do this op all day, every day all over the country. Make sure she has carpet to walk on post op for grippage, goes without saying really doesn't it? 

Good luck for the 28th (quick aren't they?) and keep us posted. xx

ETA - If you want my number in case you feel like a chat, pm me your e mail address and i'll get back to you.


----------



## Kaztim

Hi Malmum,

I wanted to say thank you so much for posting your story on here. I'm new to this forum and was looking for info on Hip Dysplasia. I have an 8 month old lab mix, he's just been diagnosed with HD, our vet has told me to crate him for 6 weeks in the hope that it helps my dog develop his hips better. I have to say I don't no how that will work, but I am willing to give anything a try. Diesel's not a happy chap at all, he is used to a crate as he sleeps in his on a night, but he isn't used to being in it all the time unless it's to toilet him. Sorry for the long story :blushing: Thank you again for sharing your story, and giving me hope that my boy will in time be ok.


----------



## Malmum

Kaztim, i'm afraid your vets advice is bad and your boy will not be bale to undo HD if he has it it won't go away and crating him will just weaken the muscles that support his joints, making them all the worse.

Noel Fitzpatrick knows that primary care vets don't know much about specialist subjects and if you want to know truly how to help your boy you need to speak to an orthopaedic surgeon, someone who deals with it daily. A primary care vet is a bit like a GP in human terms, they know lots of little things about ordinary every day complaints but they do not specialise in anything in particular. By that I mean a GP would not be capable of carrying out a hip replacement, no more that a primary care vet would and the advice you have been given shows that quite clearly.

I would book your boy in for hydrotherapy to build his muscles up and help support his joints and ask for a referral to an orthopaedic surgeon. I e mailed Flynns x rays to Fitzpatricks and they got back to me saying a young dog would recover quicker from a replacement and that they would like to see Flynn to discuss his prognosis. The rest is history. 

Please don't overdo his exercise but certainly don't crate rest him as HD is present and as far as Noel is concerned you can't create HD as it's genetic, therefore you can't make it worse as it will progress with the dog anyway but crate resting him will make him much stiffer, his joints more painful simply because his muscles will start to waste and they have to help support his joints. Conditions | Hip Dysplasia | Veterinary Specialist's Fitzpatrick Referrals

As an example because of Flynns crate rest after his ops and the weakness around both hip joints when he had his first ever hydrotherapy as he walked out of the pool he collapsed under the weight of his wet fur - that's how crate rest weakens muscle.


----------



## Anna43

Malumu - thanks a lot for your reply, very much appreciated.

Yes, I was told to starve Zara befor bringing her over, from 8 pm the evening before...

Did you take anything with your dog for the first visit? I mean his bed/food/a toy?

Fitzpartic Referrals are very, very far for me to get to (I am in East LOndn and do not drive/do not have anyone here who could drive me, a friend from Hounslow is coiming over to take me there) so when I go there on the 28th and Zara was to stay straight away.. I would nto have an option to go home and fetch something for her.... Would she need anything?

She is eating Skinners salmon and rice now, she has 2 beds at home (stilll prefers the armchair/sofa)...

Place aty home with a bit of grass etc... I have 4 cats at home too, can about imagine how THEY would love to use it as their own litter tray.. sigh.... 

I have no doors in the living room, just a dog gate (liek a baby gate) but cats can of course jump over it. This is the only room that will fit a cage in but I can not lock the room to stop coming in and using Zara's "make up" toilet place.

I just have to wait to see Noel and se what he says and take it from there but if there is anything I should think of/organise before our visit, anything you can think of - please do let me know.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Anna43

I am looking at crates and non slip vet beds right now - to line the crate with.

They give crate size in inches and vet bd sizes in cm.....

I had a 42 inch crate at home before as one of my cats had ops on both his back legs (luxating patella) and whenever I took the cat out - Zare was in the cage like a shot, she loves a cage, she used to have one when she was a pup.

She is 40kg, 42 inch would be okish but I would prefer 48 inch crate.

What size of non slip bed would need for that though? 

Alo, is that type of bed all you put in th cage?

Zara sleeps either on the sofa or armchair or on the floor - she seems to liek the cooness of the floor but wont that bed ve very hard for her to lie on for so long?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Anna43

Ah.. I a lookig at tha one;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/XXLarge-Tra...3DX6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337291970&sr=8-1










sizes are given in both inches and cm...

48" long x 30" wide x 33" high 121cm long x 76cm wide x 82cm high

so I need 121x76 size non slip bed....

some good info here

http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/All-about-Vet-Bed-vetbed-pro-fleece-dry-bed?ugid=10000000004133079


----------



## Malmum

I think that crate would be fine for Zara  Flynns was a 48" but too small for him (he's 60kgs) so my son extended it with trellis and used the back to put on top as it was against a wall. I didn't like the tray because it made a noise and Flynn had never been in a crate before so I thought it would scare him. I removed the tray and put cardboard all over the bottom then put a vet bed over that. Flynns also a very hot boy being a Mal but I had a 16" fan on the floor about two feet away from his crate with it oscillating so as he got a nice gentle breeze. I kept that on always even during the night with the first op as it was August and very hot. I had no problem and he didn't even pant. 

You won't have to take anything and you even bring their lead home as they put their own slip lead on to take them out to the kennels, which are just the other side of the consulting room, not outside of course. Have you looked at the website and had the guided tour? it's brilliant and will help give you an idea of where she will be staying. You can't take toys either, I did ask for Flynn but was told they are in a sterile environment post op and their toys are not sterile - makes sense doesn't it?

I got my vet bed in pieces this size VET BED 1.52m x 1m NON-SLIP MAGNOLIA BEDDING | eBay and folded it over so as I could use it on the floor later like this. 








This is the same vet bed I bought in August 2010 and I still use it today, pic taken in March this year. Flynn wasn't allowed to walk on my laminate flooring so I bought more and covered the whole floor initially. Now I still have some at the back & front doors and in their kennel.


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - thanks for that, very much appreciated.

As I said before, Zara ctually loves a crate/cage....

I too have laminate all over the flat so more of the vet bed would be needed to cover the floor from the crate to the door...

Very nervous before the appointment - as I said I myself had a major surgery just 4 weeks ago and was off work but will at least try to negotiat taking half days off for few weeks.. perhaps this can be arranged, not sure to be honest as I started new job on 12th March, was dianosed with kidney cancer on the 15th (3 days into new job), had my op on 21t April, got back to work 2 weeks later (my consultant thought I was mad but I was very conious about needing time off for Zara's op.. more worried about her than myself TBH) so time off again right now may nt be an option.

I have an excellent dog walker but he by himself could not take Zara out either ...

Thi is really worrying, hopeng some kenneling covered by insurance may be possible...


----------



## Malmum

I'm sure you'll be covered for an extra couple of days and don't even think the insurance ask for all the details as to how long they stay in for. Flynn had his op on the Monday and was home on the Wednesday but like I said that is very soon compared to many ortho's. it could be what they do at Fitzpatricks or it really could be because Flynn was extremely affected by the anaesthetic, all Malamutes are the same and don't respond well to anaesthesia, something I don't think Noel is too familiar with and thought Flynn had separation anxiety which he has never suffered with. Even after an x ray Mals are exactly the same, they literally cry for two whole days on and off until the anaesthetic has completely left their systems. Could be that he'll keep Zara in for longer anyway and under the circumstances of what you have been through it's very advisable he does at least until Zara is well out of the anaesthetic. 
Make sure you explain about your own health issues. I hope you'll try to take things easy and if Zara will toilet inside you'll be so much better off won't you. Flynn didn't pee at all the first day and held it for around 36 hours but when he went the flood gates opened, lol! 

ETA- A friend of mine had a kidney removed for the same reason as you and now 7 years on is just as fit and healthy as ever before. Fantastic recovery results in that op.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks again - I can not find my policy, asked Argos yesterday to send me a copy. So can not check exactly what is covered what is not.

Tried "new quote" on their website but from what I remember, the one I saw now is different to the one I originally took... not sure if mine has changed at reneval last October, only looked at the price and got a shock as it went up to £47 per month.. sigh...

BUT looking at the new "quote" there was £1000 kenneling fees per year, seems to be for owner's hospitalisation only though. And did not see any hydrotherapy or any other therapy covered.. Can not wait to see a copy of my own policy...

Looked at hydrotherapy - proces seems to be between 20-30 pounds per session.

How many sessions per week and for how long are normlly needed, do you know?

I am in East London - there seem to be one under GOddards which is accredited by some important "asociation" and another 3 in East London/Essex. But all of them next to impossible to get to by public transport with a large dog - busses and too many changes...

The ones in West London although theoretically further - are actually easier to get to as could take the tube and then short walk from the station.. 

What a total nonsense with the East London ones to be based in the middle of nowhere.. sigh


Yup, can not sleep nearly 1 am


----------



## Malmum

Stop worrying  firstly you don't necessarily need hydrotherapy. Both Ollie and Rolo in the thread haven't had it and are doing brilliantly. You just take the initial walks and gradually build up from say 15 mins then add five mins on every week til you're back to normal, muscle has built up and Zara can have her normal walks again. I took Flynn purely because I had a pool not too far away, had I had to use public transport I would not have taken him. So you needn't worry about hydro as it hasn't done Ollie and Rolo any harm not having it.  I also started Flynn on short 15 min walks but took him out firstly twice a day, then three times then four and increased the walks by a couple of mins at a time. Now he goes out when I want to take him and if he's out for fifty mins or so he'll go out two more times. I like him to have a couple of hours if I have the time but he def has an hour if I'm pushed for time. 

I don't think kennelling with Noel would be what kennelling the insurance policy is talking about. Kennelling with Noel would be recovery not like boarding for holidays etc. Also if there is any shortfall that the insurance won't pay for, I'm sure Noel would allow you a payment plan to pay off the shortfall, I was given one and asked what I wanted to pay so please stop worrying - it's only money.


----------



## Kaztim

Thank you again for the great advice Malmum.

I read what you said last night but didn't get chance to say thanks. Since finding out about Diesels HD I've been looking on line for as much info as I could, everywhere I looked it said about building his muscles up to help give his hips support.

I did wonder myself how his muscles were going to build up being stuck in his crate, everytime I took him to toilet he was getting stiffer and stiffer. So after reading what you had to say I let him out of his crate, he was very stiff to start with but after a few hours of walking round the house he seemed alot better.

I'm at the vets this morning to pick up some suplements for him, so I will be asking the vet for a referal to a specialist. Some sites on here say young dogs can have hip replacements, but my vet said Diesel is too young and he needs to finish growing. He said he may need to have the ball in his hips removed, I think I will see what a specialist has to say first before I let him near my dogs hips.

Again thank you so much for you advice, it's a great help to myself and Diesel.


----------



## Malmum

I don't understand where your vet is coming from quite frankly. Supplements you can get anywhere and I would think the vet is much dearer than anywhere else. As for the ball being removed I think he must be referring to a FHNE or Femoral Head Ostectomy. It has a very uncertain outcome with a larger dog though and the physiotherapy is immense, I believe hydrotherapy is an absolute must with this op.
As for the age thing, you can send an e mail to FR and ask how old the dog has to be to have this done, I know there is no upper age limit, heard it from Noel but not sure about young dogs. They always reply to e mails so go ahead. I know a dog on here had it done at seven months, long before Flynn but the op stopped coming on the forum so never knew the outcome.

Diesel is unfortunately too old for this procedure:
*Juvenile pubic symphysiodesis (JPS)*
This surgery involves induced premature fusion of part of the pelvis, in order to alter growth such that capture of the ball part of the ball-and-socket hip joint is improved. This is a simple surgery that involves electrical cauterization of part of the pubis (on the underside of the pelvis). In order to be effective, dogs must be a maximum of 5 months of age and must have mild-to-moderate laxity confirmed using manipulative and radiographic tests. As most dogs do not develop clinical signs until they are at least 6 months old, JPS is usually a prophylactic surgery. All dogs treated by JPS must be neutered at the same time.

Depending on his size he could have a Femoral Head Ostectomy or FHNE, which is much cheaper than THR but involves the complete removal of the hip joint (perhaps that's what he's talking about) and scar tissue and muscle build a 'false joint' so to speak. 
Noel's opinion on this kind of surgery, great for small dogs but complete rubbish for large dogs of Flynns size (60kgs).

*Femoral head and neck excision (FHNE)*
This operation is a salvage procedure only normally considered in cases where THR cannot be performed (e.g. for financial reasons or due to variations in individual anatomy that could preclude THR). In this technique, the femoral head and neck (the "ball" part of the joint) are completely removed allowing a "false joint" to form. Pain is relieved by elimination of bony contact between the ball and the edge of the socket, but the resulting "false joint" is typically limited in its function, so *clinical outcome may be unpredictable, particularly in larger dogs.* Intensive physical therapy is mandatory after FHNE

Flynn had supplements, I gave him two chondroitin/glucosamine & MSM tablets daily, I bought the human ones from Asda as they were much cheaper and the ingredients are the same as in pet ones, my vet was happy for me to do this and said if he had more than he needed he would simply pee out the excess. Green Lipped Mussel tablets I bought on line and are excellent for the hips too. I started to use salmon oil too but eventually replaced that with a tin of oily sardines on his meals four times a week. 
Flynns HD was severe and even with supplements he walked badly, by the age of one year he struggled with a 20 min walk so all the supplements I could give wouldn't help in the long run.

In all honesty if your vet is going to perform this op I would go elsewhere, i'm afraid I would be very sceptical about a vet who has given you advice to crate rest a dog with HD with the expectation that the condition will improve this way.
My vet was more than happy to have Noel treat Flynn because as he said - 'These kind of procedures are best left to the experts' Bless him. 

Lets know how you get on and good luck. 

ETA - I hope Diesel is having pain relief, Metacam or Rimadyl are good for HD but must be given with food. I used to give Flynn after he ate and syringe it in his mouth not realising a drip or two was spilling on his lip which took the skin off, even that small amount so you can imagine what it would do to the stomach. It took a good six months for that area of skin to grow back! he still has pain Tramadol is a great back up and can be given with a NSAID. I know this because Flynn had both and two vets (my own and Noel) prescribed them for him.


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - thanks again.

I was a bit worried what my vet would say when asked to refer Zara to another vet as my one is an ortho surgeon himself but when I called him and spoke to h about referral he asked me where to, I said FR and he said "Excellent choice".. that tells you something.

It is like with normal doctors/hospitals. Just to compare - my local hospital consultant wanted to my surgery as an open surgery and said laparoscopy was not possible in my case. I went to another hospital and had my surgery done by robotic assisted laparoscopy. Both NHS hospitals, both urology consultants - completely different outcome in terms of procedure used and my own recovery time etc etc... Same with vets.

Wanting the best for my dog, seeing this thread - Zara is going to FR...


----------



## Malmum

My vet was the same when I said I wanted to go to Noel, Hugh is Irish too and totally in awe of Noel. I know he has the utmost respect for Noel and you can't better a pioneer can you? 
My own vet (Uncle Hugh Flynn calls him, lol) has not seen Flynn since he has recovered with his new hips and I really want to take him just so as he can see how big and strong he now is. Trouble is Flynn is now dog reactive having spent so long away from strange dogs so is going tonight to be assessed and then on to training. Hopefully once I gain my confidence in handling the great big oaf I can take him to see his 'uncle' again  I am so proud of what Flynn has become, how handsome he now looks and everyone at my vets knows him so well that I just want to take him and show him off. Poser or what??? 

ETA - I had kidney stones removed in London some years ago. One hospital said they couldn't do it and to come into A&E when in agony, while another did it by keyhole surgery within three weeks of the out patient appointment. That was 30 years ago and even then some hospitals were more advanced than other's. Have to say if I ever needed difficult surgery I would go back to London. Our local hosp is brilliant but for more advanced stuff you can't beat London IMO!


----------



## Kaztim

Hi Malmum,

Diesels having Loxicom that has Meloxicam in it, he has 31mls a day on his food.
The suplemets the Vet gave me are Yumove, they contain,
Pure Glucosamine,
tripple strength green lipped mussel, 
proven hyaluronic acid,
manganese and 
vitamins C=E.
It cost me £26 for 120 tablets, he has to have 3 a day so I will be looking to see if I can get them cheaper somewere else.

I spoke to the vet this AM about a referal, he said he wanted to wait a few weeks to see how Diesel got on with his crate rest, I didn't tell him he wasn't on crate rest anymore. I keep him on his lead when he gos to toilet, but as yet I haven't taken him out for a walk since Monday.

I again asked him about options for treatment, and he again said about FHNE, so I aske him that if this did not work would he still be able to have the full hip replacement. He did not sound very sure but did say he didn't see why not.

So I have decided to do as you sugested, I am going to E Mail a specialist and ask for any advice they can give me. I took a picture of diesels xray so I will send them that too, and what ever they say I need to do I will, regardless of cost he is my baby and will get all the help I can get him.

I'm not sure how to put a picture on this post but I will try to upload a pic of Diesels xray, so you can see what his hips are like.


----------



## Malmum

I would definitely e mail a specialist that x ray and your vet has no right to deny your wish to be referred to a specialist now. Looking at Diesels x ray I would say his hips, particularly the right one is worse than Flynns at one year old. There is no way any amount of cage rest will help him and I don't believe once the ball is taken out a total hip replacement can be performed at a later date. Your vet seems to be working on surmises and for the sake of Diesels future that is not a good way to go about things.

Def send that e mail, even to Noel in Surrey no matter if you can't go there. Don't mention anything about what your vet said as they won't comment if you do, it goes against ethics - just ask if he is a candidate for replacement or if any other operation is an option.

Flynns x ray at one year old to compare.


----------



## Kaztim

I have done what you sugested Malmum.

I messaged Fitzpatrick Referrals about Diesel this morning and await a reply, I don't want to wait as my Vet sugested, I need to know what to do now for Diesels sake, I wouldn't want to wait if it was for me so I don't see why my dog should wait. 

I see Flynns hips were bad too, it's good that he has a mum like you to make sure he got the best of care, and it's also good for us that you are here to help people like me.

HUGE thanks to you for all your help and advise.


----------



## soulful dog

Thanks Malmum, I received the sling in the post. Tried a 'practise' walk up the stairs with Ringo, and he ran up them leaving me standing at the bottom with the sling (first time he's ran up the stairs in a long time)... I can see this being fun!

Incidentally the specialist I spoke to with regards my lab's op pretty much said just what Malum posted about the hip ball removal (FHNE) compared to hip replacement. We were given it as a cheaper option but clearly only as a second choice to a hip replacement. Due to cost, it may be what we have to do for Ringo's other hip, time will tell.

Anna43, if you can't take time off work would it be feasible for you to take an extended lunch break to go home and walk Zara? This is what I am hoping to do with my dog.

Good luck to the others going through this at the moment.


----------



## Malmum

Well done *Kaztim*, lets see what they have to say. BTW I think Yumove is a great supplement but it really does cost the Earth doesn't it. My poor baby got Asda's @ £2.60 something for thirty tabs  he did have green lipped muscle tabs too though, so I wasn't all mean - just a little. Sardines are great too and mine love the ones in tom sauce for some reason.
These are quite good value: Yumove for Dogs | Yumove Dog Joint Supplement | Yumove Mobility Aid

That made me chuckle* soulful dog*, I bet Ringo thought "What the hell is she doing???"  Bless him, he'll get used to it soon enough. If ever he does get away from you after the op you'll have to just grin and bear it because calling him may make him turn around and come back down, making it doubly worse - they have this lovely way of scaring the life out of us. I'm sure if he goes up slowly with the sling giving gentle support he'll be fine

I was thinking today of when Flynn was about to go to hydrotherapy after the second op - He was four months post op and as I went out to the car to put my bag etc. in he jumped at the front room window, I just heard a crash (later realising he had slipped his paws off the window sill) when I came in he was walking on three legs, the new hip side off the floor, ears down and obviously uncomfortable.  I thought I was going to throw up! 
I immediately reached for the Tramadol, cancelled his hydro (nearly in tears, lol ) and thirty mins later he was back to normal - talk about an over reaction.


----------



## Kaztim

Thanks for the link to that site Malmum, the Yumove is cheeper to buy from there than my vets. I shop at asda so will have a look at the suplements there, they all do the same thing dont they? so if they are cheeper at asda then thats better for me.
I took Diesel out for a short walk today, it was only about 10 mins, but it's a start. he did well after it with no pain or limping. he is used to a 45 min walk so 10 mins should be ok, especialy after doin nothing for a week. I will build him up slowly and just do what he can cope with.
I'm hoping to hear from the specialist very soon, so then I will find out what I can and can't do for Diesel regards walking him.
i have started massaging diesels hips and he seems to love that, if i do it long enough he falls asleep, mind so do my hands  he also loves a hot water bottle on his hips, it's more like a warm bottle but he does like that, my husband said diesel gets better treated than he does  my hubby is just as soft with him as i am though. 

Thanks again for your help and advice. you have been a huge help to us


----------



## soulful dog

Hip replacement is now on hold for Ringo, after further examinations the specialist thinks he might have disc problems in his back too, and that needs to be investigated first. So we've been referred to the Glasgow Vet school for an MRI scan and probably surgery. Pretty worried now as the potential costs are going to be well above what we can afford.


----------



## Malmum

Oh no, sorry to hear that SD  why have they suddenly decided it may be a disc thing I wonder. I know Flynn had a small amount of damage on his spine but not before one hip was replaced and the back took a lot of the pressure while recovering.

I hope they are wrong. If you have platinum ins you'll still be okay as an MRI is around £1,000 and I believe most replacements are cheaper than Noel charges. Flynns were £5,500 each.

Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Anna43

soulful dog said:


> Anna43, if you can't take time off work would it be feasible for you to take an extended lunch break to go home and walk Zara? This is what I am hoping to do with my dog.


I travel to work well over an hour each way, close to 1 hour 30 min actually so nope. But I do have a dog walker, always had since Zara was a pup...MY recent one comes and takes her out at 11 for an hour.

But I really do not feel taking her out will be an option as would need 2 people to get her down, up the stairs so looking at somehow her ding pee/poo indoors at human equivalent of puppy pads as human ones are bigger and cheaper.. sighhhhh I really worry about that part...

Malumum - 5500 each? Zara is insured for 7k per year but some of it was used up for her Xrays Feb last year. Her policy runs Octo to Oct though so I believe we are now if the new year so should hve full 7k available.

28th getting really close... I so hope she can be kept at the vets till Friday evening as this is another problem I have. I am over 2 houes away, nearly 3 actually from Fitzpatricks, I do not drive and have nobody here with a car. My friend works and only has Sun and Mon off, we are taking Zara in on Monday and could pick her up Friday after my friend finishes work but we are takking like 8 or after pm.....

I managed to take 6,7,8 June off so with bank holiday weekend will be able to be at home from Saturday 2nd till Sunday 10th (inc) so 9 days - a chance for Zara to get used to going on the pads.. sigh.... I could not take time off for next week as my boss is off, booked it ages ago and is going abroad so....

Ideally Zara could stay at the vets till Friday late evening, I could bring her home Friday night and then have 9 days here with her 24/7 and then cope with the help of dog walker acting as her nurse and taking her out of the cage for toilet.

How often do they need to be given any meads? Another worry if I am not in all day.

What about water? In the cage? Hanging bowl? On the floor of the cage?

It is so worrying....


----------



## Anna43

Oh, got to get the comfy collar for Zara - or is the vet supplying one? Can not imagine her with the lampshade....

Can I please ask for help with a shopping list? What do I need to get wnd best places to get it from?

Cage - my friend gt a 48 inch one which she is happy to lend me... 

I get paid on the day of vet visit (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr) so will not be able to order anything before that and then keep my fingers crossed that whatever I order aeeives on time.

Do not have ebay account, never had so need other places to order whatever we need for - any suggestions links etc pls?

Thanks a million. yes, it is 4.15 am and I am not sleeping and have to be out on my way to work before 7... sigh.. stress


----------



## Malmum

Lol - stop stressing Anna, it'll all be okay and you'll sail through it, just wait and see.

I can't think of anything you'll need for a shopping list, except the pads but they'll be very expensive so why not try some newspapers with cheap kitchen roll on top for extra absorbency. Ask your friends, neighbours and work colleagues, I also found estate agents pretty useful when I had pups as they have free newspapers that they often don't give out and they are brand new too. Bin bags will be useful for the pads/papers and it's surprising how quickly they go. An earthenware dog water bowl is very sturdy and can't be easily knocked over, that's what I used for Flynn. Savlon for cleaning up after toileting as it may go through the paper but I can't think of anything I had for Flynn except fruit ice lollies, just cheap ones as a treat.
Basically all you want is a nice calm dog and Noel will give you something to keep her calm if he feels she needs it. Flynn was (as are all Mals) a noisy boy so I think that's why he gave him sedatives.

I'm pretty sure he will keep her in til Friday as you have no way of collecting her sooner so just have a word when you see him, he's a very reasonable man. 

I know just how you're feeling right now and I was grooming Flynn almost constantly as he was in full moult for the first op and I didn't want the operating theatre to be full of Mallie hair, lol. In all honesty Flynn is so incredibly noisy in the car, absolutely always mouthing off at something that by the time we got there after 2 1/2 hours of his noise I was pretty glad to leave him and have a peaceful journey back That and the fact that he goes off at other dogs, was all a bit of a nightmare so my nervousness didn't surface til we got home, lol.

Anyway, lots of luck for Monday, keep in touch and pm me your e mail add if you want my number, just in case you feel worried any time cos if you do you can guarantee it'll be at night - although Fitzpatricks are there 24/7 and I have phoned them in the middle of the night many times, just for advice and they don't mind at all. neither do I if you want to make a call and are a little concerned. 



I'll be thinking of you every step of the way on Monday and wish you all the best of luck and be brave cos she's in great hands.  Lets know how you get on.

ETA - I didn't need the comfy collar on too much as Flynn wasn't interested in getting at the wound, but I had it on if I was out of the room for any time just in case.


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - thanks for posting....

Yes, stressing... tomorrow.. leaving home around 5am to get to Richmond (walk, train, oveground - around 1.5 hours) where my friend will pick up us in her car. It is around 1 hour 15 min drive from Richmond and we will be VERY early but rather that than stuck with a dog in hot car in traffic.

Friend will lend me her 48" cage so a big worry here (financial) sorted.....

Need to get that vet bed for the bottom of the cage, do not have Ebay account, have to look somewher else and this sizing in inches deives me up the wall as I think in cm not inches grrr

Found a very good place for pads, human not dog but they also do dog ones and when I spoke to them they said they are both exactly the same but human ones are cheapee. They have also sent me 2 samples, 60x90cm, arrived today....

If anyone needs those, very good price here:

£18.50 plus £4.50 delivery for 100

Incontinence Products UK - Disposable Bed Pads - Vlesi-bedsheets (60cm x 90cm)

Zara pulled out her stitches when she was spayed at 6 months so with her a collar is a must.... sigh.....

Jesusssssssssssssssssss how I am stressing now and how happy I am to have found THIS thread......


----------



## Anna43

Malmum said:


> I'll be thinking of you every step of the way on Monday and wish you all the best of luck and be brave cos she's in great hands.  Lets know how you get on.


Thank you.....


----------



## Malmum

God you have some trip on your hands don't you? I would stress out more about that than the op itself, lol.

I forgot to mention that Noel likes to see the dog two weeks post op to remove stitches and do an exam, nothing stressful just gentle flexing of the leg. If you feel you can't make the two week appointment perhaps your own vet can take out the stitches and flex the leg. Worth asking. 
He then see's the dog at six weeks post op for the x ray and discharge. 

Anyway, get to sleep and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck and take it all in your stride. Hugs to Zara, and lots of wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks... having Zara seen by own vet would cause issues with insurance claim me guess?

Yes, off to bed in a minute, got to get up about 4 am...

Thanks a lot for everything again

XX


----------



## Anna43

If you still up.... normally, after how long would a dog be able to walk up/down the stairs? If there were no complications?

Sigh.... wish I was on ground floor...


----------



## Anna43

Just red several first pages on here (again) and realised - you have been at home 24/7... I simply do not have this option.....

Good the appointment is tomorrow as I am driving myself mad with worry...


----------



## Malmum

No idea re stairs TBH as Flynn isn't allowed upstairs in bedrooms due to Mallie hair, none of them are so I wouldn't know. Noel will know and I wrote a list of things I wanted to ask, which he took off me and read, glad it was all neat, lol! Also meant to say he takes the staples out at the two weeks post op appointment and not stitches. 


Make sure you have a couple of cups of coffee while you're there, it's delicious and after a long journey is very welcome - free too!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks agin. off we go... now....


----------



## Anna43

Just got back home about 30 min ago, called the vets, Noel is finishing Zara's op (right leg) and I was told he will call me as soon as he is done.....

Will do a bit of an update later, I am absolutely shattered so only waiting for the call and hopefully all is fine so I can collapse to bed - till romorrow.

I am picking Zara up on Friday night....

Need a 54" cage, they were selling those but at £150 and I thought I can find one cheaper - found one on Amazon at £90.00 plus £6.50 delivery so going to order one now...

Malmum - you were absolutely right about Noel, following the consultation I had no concerns leaving Zara with him in his care. She did try to break off their lead though and come with me - broke my heart, my little girl...

Just waiting for the call now....


----------



## Anna43

Had a phone call, Zara's op and posr op Xrays went very well, they will call me tomorrow to let me know how is she doing.

I need to go to bed now as shattered myself and she is in good hands..

Thanks a lot for all the suport... XX


----------



## Malmum

So pleased all has gone well, he is truly a lovely devoted man and I know he'll do his very best for Zara. 

Get some sleep and now Zara is having some too, well done on braving it and doing your best for your girl.

Sleep tight!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks.. someoen offered me a 54" cage - if I can pick it up from Maidenhead... trying o sort out some transport but I feel truly awful....so may leave it for tomorrow - cage will not fit in a noemal car, got a friend with a land rover but no idea if it would fit in her car with seats down?????


----------



## Anna43

Cage, 54", new and a vet bed arrived today at my daughter's work - she will bring it ower to mine in the evening so I can get all ready for Zara when she is back home on Friday evening.

Vets call every day with an update. Zara is doing well, she wants to kiss everyone who walks into her pen, she is being taken out 4 times per day and starts walking better with help on 3 people at a time (!!!), she had a bit of food and water and she has done a pee today - first time after the op.

During the op they emptied her bladder so she could rest and did not have to get up too soon.

Thursday tomorrow and then Friday - when I will be picking her up 

Malmum - did you go to FR 2 weeks later for the stitches to be taken out or to your regular vet? They have told me I can take her to my regular vet to save her the long journey and I am thinking this may be a good idea? And then take her back to FR 6 weeks for Xrays/discharge?


----------



## Malmum

Sorry haven't been on before now - fence painting the entire day and dog walking. Was thinking this time last year I was sleeping in the garden cos Flynn couldn't rest anywhere else and this year here I am fence painting with him out in the garden all relaxed and content. What a difference a year makes, you wait and see. 

Lovely update on brave Zara and bless her for being such a lovely lil lady to all the staff - great news about the crate too. I went to Noel two weeks post both ops and never even thought to ask if my vet could remove the staples, wish I had as it would have been so much less stressful all round. You would know if there was a problem so don't worry that your vet may miss something, having seen Flynn with a dislocation I couldn't mistake it again. The swelling was immense, the whole leg ballooned and he couldn't put it on the ground. If Zara is happy, eating well and toileting then she is fine because she wouldn't be wanting to move if she was like Flynn. If ever you are worried enough to want Noels opinion you can upload a video of Zara walking to see if he thought she needed to be seen but your own vet would know if there were a problem. 
Zara sounds like a lovely well balanced girl who (unlike Flynn) has not been spoiled so will recover well and not give you loads of worry. Much as I love the boys the girls are much more sensible and calm so I reckon you'll be surprised at just how well she copes. 

Roll on Friday and don't forget to ask his opinion on the stairs.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks for that...

My vet is an ortho too, just spoke to him, booked Zara to see him on Tuesday the 12th.

Post op check up around £30 but getting there and back seems to be a problem. Mini cabc will not take Zara in and the" pet ambulance" recommended by my vets quoted ... £40. It is literally 5-7 min drive each way... sigh.....

Still, much easier than dragging her all the way to FP

Then again - prefer him to look at her 2 weeks after the op....


----------



## Anna43

Well, decided to take her to FP for the 2 weeks check up after all, I feel continuity of care takes over slight discomfort of a long trip.... sigh.... they should open a branch in East London


----------



## Malmum

Seems like it was going to be a mission even by going to your own vet so might as well go and see the man himself eh? I liked Noel to see Flynn although his very last check up we saw a really nice French lady, she thoroughly explained everything about his rehab, hydro and increasing the walks. BTW Zara must never be hoisted into a hydro pool, she can only have a walk in one like they have at FR, stands to reason the weight of her leg could pull her new hip out. She told us all about muscle wastage and how exercise little and often to begin with was a kinder approach.
Talk about muscle wastage, his first hydro saw him collapse when he came out of the pool because of the weight of the water in his fur  bet my face was a picture, it was only temporary and Faye was supporting him but I nearly freaked, lol!

Good luck for tomorrow, I bet Zara will be so pleased to see you.  I just completely ignored Flynn because I didn't want him to get over excited. I remember seeing that Lab called Flight on The Bionic Vet and he went bonkers when he saw his mum, Noel had to send her away through fear of him knocking his hip out. The woman came to take him home on her own too so she had to go back and get someone to hold him while she drove home. I really didn't want Flynn doing that but he was actually incredibly calm, must have been the Fentanyl patch.

Look forward to hearing how she is but I don't expect any news for a while as I know you'll want to see to Zara, make up for lost cuddles.


----------



## Anna43

Stressing so much now.....stairs/me post op/40kg dog....

Also, Friday evening traffic just before Bank Holiday weekend is going to be nightmare.....


Sigh....


----------



## Anna43

I have never seen "The Bionic Vet" but ordered it from Love Film and should be here tomorow.... I only knew about Noel from your post here TBH.... Now I know much more.....

How soon after the op Flyn had his hydrotherapy? How often? How many sessions in total?

Spoke to GOddards's hydro people, they are in Chingford E4 and I am in E11 but again transport issue as they are in the middle of nowhere.....

Zara's policy has 10 sessions in it from what I can see, they do direct claims so....

Thanks a lot for all your patients for me and my 8767862 questions


----------



## Malmum

Firstly you don't need to take Zara to hydro, Ollie, and Rolo on here didn't go. I only took Flynn the second time around because he had that dislocation and I was paranoid about building his muscles up so as it didn't happen again.
All the travelling to get there may be detrimental to Zara and a couple of short walks may even be better for her in the long run. Flynn started his hydro three months post op and for the first month went twice a week but his hydro lady said he didn't need to go twice weekly so we cut it to once a week and by five months he was going once a month - just for fun as he liked it. By seven months we stopped going. Argos paid for the first twelve sessions but it was only £20 a time so not expensive and he would swim for around 45 mins in the end. Took him back in March because he loves it but it's an hours drive so he doesn't go often but he would if it were nearer and not because he needs it for his hips but because he likes it so much.

Don't stress cos Zara will pick up on it and it won't affect the outcome, so your best bet is to take it all in your stride. The new hip will be stronger than her old one and it's not like china, so don't worry. 

Do you know if he used the cemented or the BFX where the bone grows onto the implant?
I had to travel during a bank holiday too but it was busy at the Dartford toll other than that it wasn't too bad. Stop worrying until you have something to worry about, lol!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks again.... sigh.. (of relief)

Cemented one part and not cemented the other - the one that goes into the bone the long one cemented, the other one, the round one non cemented....


----------



## Malmum

That's good as the cemented is set firm from the start where as the BFX has to have bone grow round it and takes a good four weeks to strengthen. With your stairs the cemented is the best option. The cup that creates a socket is cemented onto the pelvis so I think yours is the CFX, cemented. It's on the first page in case you missed it. I'm glad about that. :thumbsup:

Make sure you take a pic of the x ray so as you can upload them on here cos I'm nosey.  Have a good trip.


----------



## Anna43

Ermmmm not sure how to explain - the cemented one is the long one, the non cemented one is the round one. Is that what you mean? Or other way round?

Yes, seen the photos on here but.... I have no idea which is which on here.

I do not have a camera but will try to take photos with my phone...


----------



## Malmum

Flynns first replacement was a BFX where the bone grows onto the implant and the long part which goes into the femur wasn't cemented, where as the second implant was cemented in that area. I know bone grows onto the other part also in the BFX but would think there must be some kind of cement used initially to keep it in place, otherwise surely it would fall out. I have no idea about how that part of it stays in place if it isn't cemented. As long as it does that's all I care about, lol.

Hope Zara is home and resting now - you too!


----------



## Anna43

Left home at 6pm, got back at 11...

Will write a bit tomorrow but...

Zara's hips before the op:



















After the op....


----------



## Anna43

And her now....


----------



## Malmum

That looks lovely, just perfect. I bet you are exhausted so I'll leave you alone now and catch up tomorrow. Hope you both have a lovely restful night. 

Bless her. Flynn was okay with just the comfy collar, couldn't get to his staples but never tried anyway. He's not as cunning as the average girlie though, lol!


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - sound like Zara and Flynn had it done diferently then... hmmmmm

Noel said this is the way he does it for almost all GS....

She does not have that patch that Flynn had, they said she was very good and they tok it off, she has Metacam and Ceporex - 2 tablets twice per day...


----------



## Malmum

Flynn was probably a lot heavier than Zara at 60kgs, so would imagine Noel goes by weight with what course to take. The Fentnyl patch only lasts three days anyway so she may have had it and now removed or possibly her op was more straight forward than Flynns. Either way she looks tired. She also isn't on any sedatives but again Flynn was quite hyper so needed them.

It's been a long day for her too. Bless her little cotton socks, look at her bald leg, I used to worry Flynn would be chilly - what a dope eh?, lol!


----------



## Anna43

Malmum- I am sleeping on a camping bed in the living room tonight 

Big problem is Zara was not given any sedative, I was told she does need any BUT - she wants to RUN so... will be testing the stairs on my own with her tomorrow, really worried about that as she pulls like a horse....

Will put a halti on her and do my best... sigh


Just so glad to have her back home


----------



## Malmum

Try not to stress out too much as it will make her stressy too and more likely to pull. I found with Flynn that he wasn't bothered in going anywhere fast after his ops and was much calmer. In fact now he is much calmer altogether on walks, except if we see another dog, lol.

Just take a little weight off Zara, no need to do yourself an injury just let her do her thing and give a little support too. You don't have to be the incredible hulk in order to help her. Trying to remain calm and level headed is all you need to do and once you've done it a couple of times you'll be fine. She has a cemented replacement so it's pretty tough. 

ETA- If you feel she could do with a sedative ask your own vet for one in the morning so as you have it for the bank holiday period. You have to phone early, my vet is open til 4pm on Sat and if yours is you can easily get some Diazepam from them. That's what Flynn had, just say Noel said to ask if needed, they never argue with Noel and you could phone FR first if you don't want to fib, lol It may help with the stairs.


----------



## Anna43

The problem with my own vets is that if they could they would charge for even phoning them... sigh....


----------



## Malmum

I know what you mean and Zara may not need any sedatives once she settles, it's just that Flynn was a bit of a pain as he would get distressed at being in the crate. Diazepam isn't expensive, I believe I used to pay around £10 for 20 tablets. Something like that anyway and it can be claimed back later on the insurance as it comes under her hip operation.

See how she goes.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks...

WEnt to bed on my "camping bed" next to Zara's cage at arond 2 am but the cats decided to use it as a trampoline for the whole nighn jumpong from top of the cage onto me and back... sigh.. NO door in the living room so could not lock them out.

Took Zara out at around 6 am, with help from my daughter's b/f, she done a pee, we came back she had some food/water and went back into the cage.

I went back to bed and slept till now...

Now getting ready to take her out by myslef....
Hmmmmm


----------



## Anna43

WEll - we have made it there and back, Zaea done a pee and all is fine....

My stairs are wide enough for me to walk next to her and give her support she needs so... all good I hope.


----------



## Malmum

That's great news and well done for getting her to pee on your first attempt, it sometimes takes a while even though she went at FR. Flynn went for 36 hours at one point without a wee and I was so worried, well had to worry about something eh? lol.

Keep up the good work and tell those cats to leave out the acrobatics, you need as much sleep as you can get. Zara is a very good girl and seems quite settled already, bless her.

Just read your last post and great news that is, now you know you can do it alone you'll be brimming with confidence. Wonderful eh?


----------



## Anna43

Yup, great that she has done a pee twice today already...

She does not want to eat though.... She was on dry at home and it took me ages some time ago to move her from tins to dry but at FP as she was not eating, they were giving her tins... so now she does not want dry again.

Boiling some chicken for her, will throw a bit of chicken and stock into her food and hopefully she will eat.

iMPOSSIBLE TO EAT/DRINK WITH THAT LAMPSHADE ON, cAGE IS 54 BUT zARA IS A BIUG GIEL AND PUTTING A BOWL WITH WATER IN THE CAGE (sorry caps lock) is a bit of a nightmare as it has to be far enough fro the "walls" for her to be able to drink with lapshade on but then she knocks it opver when she moves.... Ordered those hanging bowls but had "attempeted delivery" note through the door.. while I was in grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

How did you make sure Flynn got enough to drink?


----------



## Malmum

Flynn is raw fed and they don't really drink very much because they have a lot of moisture in what they eat. It's rare to see any of the dogs drink more than once, maybe twice a day and that's usually after exercise. Flynn does love home made 'Jubbly's' though. I freeze Ribena in small plastic dessert tubs and he lies and licks them til they're all gone. He used to have at least one a day when recovering as the fruit juice would also keep his bowels open.










Perhaps Zara would like them and it would help her get some fluid because you don't want her constipated. I also gave him tinned peaches and yogurt to keep him regular and he's a fruit and veg eater so I knew he got enough fluid one way or the other.

Flynns cage was 48" but my son took the back off, extended the sides with trellis and put the back on the top so he had loads of room to lie down and plenty for a water bowl. Would Zara drink tea as well? just a thought and goats milk is quite irresistible to my lot and does not affect their bowels. 
Perhaps she would drink when you put the bowl in now and then because it's a nightmare if she keeps knocking it over isn't it? One that fits on the side would do the trick but typical they deliver when you're not around, prob sleeping after last night eh?
Don't forget that she won't need to drink too much as she isn't getting exercise so maybe it would be best to keep her on tinned food while she's on cage rest and not drinking much.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks.. I am at home till next Tuesday so open the cage now and again and tke the lapshade off and give her water - she has few drops and it is fine. She had some food too, boiled some cicken legs and shredded a bit of that into her food with some fresh chicken stock, she had half a bowl which is great.

One step at a time....

Going to take her out around 7 and then 11 - trying to keep to normal times for walks although now those are not walks but only toilet trips...

She is good in the cage - I may take the cats and sell them to a chinese take away though ad THEY ar driving ME up the wall LOL

Nap time now... for me


----------



## Anna43

Flynn looks so sweet with his ribena LOL

Zara is not the oen or fruits/veggies/sweets.. sigh....


----------



## Anna43

Got Zara out of the cage, she ate the rest of what was in her bowl, drunk quite a bit, we went out and massive success - both pee and poo no problem wohoooooo

Came back, she had more to drink.. gave her the tablets and off she went back into the cage....

We will be fine..


----------



## Malmum

I know that feeling of success only too well and it feels great doesn't it? Just knowing she can toilet well and you are managing with the stairs - see I told you not to worry  I had my daughter Emma telling me to stop stressing and she was right too. These dogs of ours are so much more resilient than we give them credit for. 

So glad it's all working well for you, you're a credit to Zara and now you're a nurse too - good init? 

Bet you'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks...

Just went into the cage with her for a big cuddle... I am only 5 foot nothing myself so easily done LOL

Took both her collars off, gave her a good scratch all over, belly rub...

She had another portion of food and some cheddar - she loves cheddar cheese, gve her the antibiotics and metacam, she had a drink and is just sleeping now.

Will take her out once more today. Trying to stick to normal "out for toilet" times as she is doing ok with both pee and poo so do not need to stress about perhaps having to take her out more often.

She will be much better when that plastic lapshade is off but I can see that wil the comfy collar alone she could easily reach the stitches so not wanting to take any risk.

Back to Noel on MOnday the 11th, it is only 9 days from now so...

NOt feeling that great myself, will try to have an early night and definitely go back to my own bed and lock the psycho cats out. Got 6 in here now as my daughter's 2 are "visiting" for a week.....

Last night the game ws jumping over me on my camping bed (my daughter's girls being chased by my boys and then swap and still chasing) and jumping fron the cage onto me and back onto cage (my baby cat, 7 month old, thinks of himself as a spidercat) then followed by "lets catch those toes that stick from under the duvet" - possibly all 6... sigh.. Need a proper night sleep 

Did dnot remember seeing Flynn's photos with the plastic collar on, did he have one?


----------



## Malmum

Bet the cats LOVED you sleeping downstairs, at least it seems they did, lol. A good rest will do you the world of good cos I know you've been restless for a while before the op too, so get a good night tonight.

Flynn didn't have a collar except for when I picked him up from Noel, I kept it on till we were out of sight because he never tried to get at his castration stitches, neither did Kali or Marty, so I didn't think he'd bother with his staples, which he didn't. I did put a comfy collar on at first but took that off after two days as I sleep downstairs all the time in the front room and am always with him. In the post op days I would wake if he so much as licked his lips as I'm a pretty light sleeper any time let alone then, lol!

Does Zara weight bear on her new side and does she lie on that side or hasn't she tried that yet? I like them not to lie on the op side personally, with Flynns first replacement as he could weight bear he would lie on either side with no problems.

Can you tell if Zara has stitches or staples? Also does she have a bald patch where the Fentanyl patch was, like you can see on Flynns side in the above pic. Sorry for all the questions, just curious.


----------



## Anna43

Thnk a lot again for posting back..

Yes Zara has a bald patch on the side but the patch was taken off before I collected her.

She lies on both side, does not seem t bother her.

She limps a little bit on the operated leg when she walks but I guess that is to be expected? Just watched The Bionic Vet (ordered from I love fil as never seen it before) and seen the lab walking afte the same surgery - this is how Zara walks...

Took her out aeound 11 and the silly cow has picked up a ball from by the front door bless her - ready to go and play fetch LOL

She has done a pee so will settle for the night now - wake up at 6 when she is due her antibiotic. I normally leave for work at 6:45 so trying to kind of keep her toilet trips to the same times as normal:

5:30 am
11 am (dog walker coming back on Monday)
6 pm
11pm

I do not have upstairs/downstairs, my flat is on one level but cats were overexcited yesterday;

1) My daughter was going away for a week, she does not live with me but came over to drop of her 2 cats in here so wohoooo hissy fits etc all over
2) Zara was back - my boys are very attahed to her and she is to them so they were all sitting round the cage/on top of cage feeling sorry for her

DEfinitely sleeping in my rom now with the doors shut.

I wish I was well myself, I cope well with her but feel some pain in the bottom of my tummy and now in my shoulders.. really have to try not to push myself - only 6 weeks after my own surgery and also getting physio for my back as this gave in post op and having big problems...

Just very unfortunate timing as was hoping to wait with Zara's durgery till later in the year but....

Hope all goes well for both her and me.

The Bionic Vet - the man is amazing...


----------



## Anna43

Forgot to add- Zara pulled her stitches out when she was spayed at 6 months and had to be restitched so not taking any risks although hate to see her with the plastic collar.

NOt sure is she has stitches or staples, was too stressed, forgot to ask... sorry


----------



## Anna43

I am tired, posting to myself.. LOL

Did you look at Zara's X-tays? Do you think hers before op wer worse then Flynns's? I do not even know how to compare...


----------



## Malmum

I hope you'll be in bed by now, lol and getting some rest, as you say you have had surgery too and need your sleep. I hope you have some pain relief as it must be quite tiring for you to have to support Zara with the sling.

I think Flynns hips were further out of the socket and am hoping that because of that Zara will not need a second op. Noel told me to take the dressing off after a week but it was virtually falling off by then anyway and like you I didn't ask what he had but sneaked a peak when we got home. Wasn't worried as my three daughters and myself all work in a hospital and knew we wouldn't be doing any harm. Flynns Fentanyl patch was also removed four days post op as it no longer works after that time, that is held on with staples too as it's sticky but doesn't hold on their prickly, shaved skin for long. Flynn came home earlier than Zara didn't he so he still had it on for two days after coming home.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks for that - went to bed at some semi decent time , setting alarm clock for 6am but then put it on snooze several times till 6:45... me baddddd

Took Zara for a drink to the kitchen, done a tour of the flat allowing her to check that all cats are where they supposed to be (she is such a good mum to them), took her out, she had a pee. Lousy weather raining, such a pity as could stay out with her in the communal garden for a bit, change of scenery from the living room cage view...

Came back, had a good in cage cuddle with her. Gave her some food - her usual skinners mixed with half a tin of tuna and half of the oil from the tin, leaving the second half for later.

NOticed something on her that I did not see before, the way she was lying down I noticed 2 very red patches on her skin. NOt very good at explaining but theye were where her bum cheeks meet so I can only assume that now beig shaved,.... her pee stays on the skin and this was the irritation. Put sudocream on it as those were touching one aother and rubbing. Will see later on today what it looks like but looked terrible yesterday


----------



## Anna43

Took Zara for a pee, she had some water, going to look at those raw red places now.. Good I fit into the cage with her easily ....

OK, those patches seem to have calmed down a lot since yesterday, pus some cream on the skin just in case...


----------



## Malmum

I think you're right with her not having fur there and her pee coming into contact with her skin plus the fact that she's been shaved, bound to cause irritation. Good old sudcream eh? that should do the trick.

Nice to hear you got some shut eye and also that you two are getting along just fine with the stairs. All that worry for nothing too, bet you are so relieved now that it's not this time last week and nearly a whole week post op lets hope the rest continues to fly by eh?


----------



## Anna43

Yup, sudacream the miracle cream for everything nd anything....

Zara is really good, can see how she is not very happy in that cage but....took her collars off today as I am with all day in the same room so keeping an eye on my girl - and could leave her food/water bowls in th cage this way.

Will put the collars back on for the night...

Yes, almost a week gone, good she could stay at FP till Friday, makes it a bit easier for me.

In a week collars will be off as sritches/staples will be off and it will be even better.

How long after the op could Flyn go for a longer walk? My Zara tries to pick a ball up and take with her every time we go out, poor thng...


----------



## Anna43

Off for the last walk/pee....


----------



## Anna43

Some random photos of the 54 inch crate and Zara with her cats (they are HER cats not mine LoL) visiting when I leave the cage open...


----------



## Malmum

Oh what a sweet sweet girl Zara is, how lovely that the cats want to spend time with her. I have always said I would like a bitch GSD as I get older because my sister had one and she was just so good with her kids, cats and everyone. My girl will be called Sophie and I will get her from rescue, I named her years ago. My Mals don't mind my cat but they wouldn't like him sleeping right by them and given half a chance they'll chase him if I'm not looking.  Mals don't even always get on with each other let alone the cat, lol.

Give Zara a hug from me please, she is being so very brave. :001_wub:

Flynn remained on the five min toileting thing for around the first six weeks, he never really had a walk per se but if he didn't toilet in five mins I would extend it to ten. When you next see Noel ask if you can up it a bit and see what he says. I was really careful with Flynn after the first op as it was the one where the bone grows onto the implant and it could move down into the femur and fracture it so toileting was very limited for six weeks. With the second he had dislocated so I was even more careful. That was a nightmare!

Taking the collars off will be such a relief for her, I was lucky that Flynn didn't even look at his leg but he did like to keep willy clean so at least he could do that. I expect Zara likes to keep herself clean too.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks... for Sophie - look here 

German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK

Zata loves her cats, they love her - indoors. They can sleep/eat together all fine.

I let my cats out into communal garden and if I take Zara there too - another story. She is trying to "herd" them and take them back home, they hiss at her LOL

I still do not understand as I am sure Noel said the long part , the one that goes into the bone was cemented and the other, round one (socket?) not cemented - that makes it the other way round to what Flynn had?

But he said he does it this way with most GS so....

She walks with a limp but I guess this is to be expected so soon after the op..

I better go to bed, got to get up 6ish to give her the antibiotic and take her out for a pee....

She had 2 meals today, one with tuna/oil and one with chicken/stock.. drunk a bit too so all ok.. Pee/poo normal, skin back to normal too so... sigh of relief..
The trips up and down the stairs still worry me but not much I can do about it apart from being as careful as humanly possible so.... fingers crossed all will be fine


----------



## Malmum

I don't really know what he means TBH as Flynn had one of each - greedy boy. One was the CFX cemented and the other was the BFX non cemented. I don't know how the new 'socket' is held in place, never thought to ask, lol.
I wouldn't worry though cos Noel knows what he's doing and will likely explain more on the next visit.

Funny thing, Flynn walked with a bit of a limp after the second op but didn't after the first. Even in the same dog the outcome is different.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks again....

NO idea how to ask what I want to ask but will try - how much tension did you have while usng the sling? Did you have it completely lose and just there in case you need to "catch" him or quite straining your hand trying to hold his back most of the time?


----------



## Anna43

OK, called FR and spoke to the vet on duty, she told me what I am doing is fine... uffff


----------



## Anna43

Had a bit of scare today - had Zara out on a lead and with the sling but she decided she does not like people passing by and was trying to go for a kill on 3 people, one by one... sigh.... was a real struggle to hold her as she went psycho poor thing....

Back in the cage now sleeping off all the excitement.....may have a nap myself too.. and top up MY painkillers after that last outing


----------



## Malmum

The problem with our dogs is they just don't realise they have had major surgery and Flynn once tried to get our cat in the back garden, I was lucky tough because my daughter always came out with me - I held his lead while she supported his rear end. Yes you do need some tension on the sling to take some of the weight, particularly while the dogs is squatting to poo or in Zara's case pee. You don't need to overdo it but you want some weight off of her in the first few weeks and when going up/down stairs.


----------



## Anna43

I have now got another worry....

Zara was given tablets, Ceporex.

On the bottle it says 40x Ceporex tablets 500mg
Give two tablets twce daily.

I have given her those Sat, Sun and today so used 12 tablets.

It seemed to me there was not enough in the bottle so poured them out to count - 10 tablets in the bottle left. Should be 28 tablets left. so we are missing 18 tablets.

Just sent them a message through online form asking for the remaining tablets to be posted to me as I only have enough for Tue, Wed and Thu morning.... Jesussssssssssssss, really do not need this worry....

I have no money to go to my vets and get him to give me some. There was supposed to be 40 tablets in the bottle not 22, such a basic thing to coult them before giving them out and someone got it wrong? I did not feel I had to open the bottle there and then when collecting Zara and count the tablets?

Hope they can send those on time...


----------



## Anna43

I am an idiot - they have started giving her those tablets on the day of her surgery that is where wasn't 40 in a bottle...


----------



## Malmum

Ha ha - you are even more of a stress head than I am but then I had Emma to 'tell me off' when I went off on one. It's so easy to stress out before thinking straight.

Everything is going just swell so take it in your stride and relax before you make yourself ill with worry. Zara is looking great, walking great, toileting great and has all her lil friends around her - what more could you want eh? 

I do sympathise with you though cos I was murder at times stressing over Flynn and would cry when alone on occasion but never in front of Em because she just wouldn't let me fall apart. Don't know what I would have done without her.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks, feel like a right idiot now TBH....

But yes, blaming it on beng on my own and sticking to this version


----------



## Malmum

Honestly the thoughts that went through my head at times (still do with Flynn) would make my kids so angry with me. They know what a pessimist I am and they just won't listen to any of it. One time I woke Em up at four in the morning bawling because Flynn was a bit panicky and panting. Turned out he had an anal gland abscess, nothing to do with his hip and after he had AB's for it I started worrying the infection may spread to his newly replaced hip - that did not go down well at all!

At least my kids know how to put me on the straight and narrow, if left alone my mind goes into over drive and none more so than with Flynn.


----------



## Anna43

God you had this support.....I am really struggling at times and it is only 1 week post op so thankd for ths thread and your patience....


----------



## Malmum

You're welcome - I can be your 'Emma' from afar, lol!


----------



## Anna43

Moving in with us? LOL


----------



## soulful dog

Hey Anna, great to see Zara's op went ok and that you are coping ok with her at home. It's lovely to see the cats keeping her company 

She sounds quite lively wanting to take her ball out with her, so does she get fed up lying about in her cage?

Ringo's back scare was thankfully no more than a scare (though an expensive one!). He had the MRI scan and thankfully it came back completely clear, so we can now go ahead with the hip operation.

I've arranged it for the end of this month so he'll get the op done on the Monday, hopefully get home on the Wednesday and I'll be off work for the rest of that week and the week after..... so now I can sit back, relax, and fret about what's about to happen!

From Ringo's experiences so far (neutered, sedated for a tooth removed, x-rays, MRI scan) he really isn't the best patient. The vet said he understood why we didn't want to leave him in overnight for the MRI scan, I think he whined/barked as soon as he started coming round from the anaesthetic right up until I collected him!


----------



## Anna43

Oh glad that Ringo is ok.....

Zara is very good in the cage, you can see she is fed up but she just lies there and keeps on eye on the cats outside....

She is not putting any weight on the operated leg though which worries me - she shoud a bit by now, shouldn't she?

In fact it seems to me she was putting more weight on it when I picked her up from the vets on Friday than she does now...


----------



## Malmum

Don't worry about her leg, she will have muscle wastage which occurs very quickly. I think I said before that Flynns muscles were so weak when he had his first hydro after the second replacement that he collapsed under the weight of his wet fur coming out of the pool. Zara is only using her legs to get up and go outside for a limited period so she's bound to get muscle wastage. As soon as she is allowed to walk further her muscle will begin to build up. I found a not I made of Flynns leg muscle yesterday after the right hip replacement and his left measured 49.5cms with the right being 44.5cms and that was 10 weeks post op. He's asleep now but I will measure them after we have our walk in a while as I haven't done it since that time. Even in people who break a leg and are in plaster for six weeks the muscle wastes rapidly and when the plaster comes off they have one normal leg and one very skinny leg, it soon builds back up though!


----------



## Anna43

Thank you - was he limping one week post op? Was he putting any weight on the operated leg?


----------



## Malmum

With the second leg he was limping one week post op and not weight bearing much but with the first it was all plain sailing. Just differs with each op I suppose.


----------



## Anna43

What I am trying to say is that it looks like she was walking better when I picked her up last Friday and is walking worse now and this does not see to be the right way to go....

Can not wait till MOnday, have a 3pm appointment at FR


----------



## Malmum

I did find that at one point I thought Flynn had a slight limp after the first op (my girls have just reminded me ) we took video's of him walking to send to Noel but he said if he wasn't right a video wouldn't show what's wrong and he would need to examine him. We decided to go down the following day but Flynn was walking better by then. Noel said it was probably just a blip (whatever that means, lol) and seemed to right itself. I was very worried though as he was walking perfectly before hand. His discharge x ray was great, so I needn't have worried.

I think that was about a week post op too.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks for that - how did you get the email address to contact Noel this way?

On site I can only see the "form" but not email as such....

If you still got it, could you PM please?

Thanks a lot

WE had the last "walk" for today, I let the cats into the cage for a bit to keep Zara company, there were kisses all over...then shushed them out to leave her in peace and she is snoring now...

I better go to bed too.

Thanks a again

(just discovered the "like" button.. was looking for like "tranks button" before LOL)


----------



## Malmum

We spoke to him on the phone and I took vids in case he wanted to see them. I did send Flynns x ray to them initially via their contact address, so just assumed I could do the same with a video. Probably not knowing me!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks...

I am looking at similiarities as well as differences between Flyss and Zara.
they seem to have hed different parts cemented and not cemented.

Zara got ntibiotics for 10 days post op - Flynn did not
Flynn had sedatives - Zara did not.

Hmmmm

How long after the first op had Flynn the other leg done?

Zara's insurance reneval is in October so if she needs the second leg done, it won't be before then (not enough money to do both within one insurance year) and I would like her to have a good long break betwwen the two...


----------



## Malmum

Flynn isn't the kind of dog I imagined would take kindly to cage rest and with having the others here too I asked if he could have something to keep him calm for a while. So really I approached Noel for the sedatives. 

Flynn never had A B's with either op and Noel did say he didn't have a positive culture from him so apparently didn't need any. Perhaps it was just a safe guard thing with Zara to make sure infection couldn't take hold - who knows?

It was eight months between Flynns ops and was a bit too long in his case as his other hip deteriorated badly during that time, which also put pressure on his back. Ollie had his second hip done three months post op as his other hip was going downhill fast but that doesn't mean all dogs go the same way, some only ever need the one hip doing and that supports the other hip. Again they're all different and only time will tell.
Like you I had to wait for insurance renewal too.

Most often they will need both hips done but you don't need to worry as yours won't be as long between ops as Flynns was.


----------



## Anna43

Tomorrow morning last portion of the antibiotics.

Zara has been without any collar on for few days now - only put the comfy one on when I go to sleep. She shows no interest at all in the patch that is still covering her stitches (staples?) and refuses to fall off by itself.

She has been spoilt with wet food at FR so having some issues with feeding her but... sorry, back to her normal food.. ok.. perhaps ith a bit of chicken or tuna or... cat food 

She was walking really very nice today, still not putting lots of weight on the leg that was operated on but really nice walk.

Very grumpy outside though - people stop and ask stah happened to her/why the sling and she gives everyone a massive mouthfull and tries to eat everyone alive. Did not do it before so I guess she is just grumpy.

Dog walker was back today, shown him how to fold the sling up and down the stairs and how to keep it almost lose outside, all good.

Roll on Monday....


----------



## Anna43

Noel did say her other hip may not need doing but from what I can see now, it is going bad as all the pressure is on it since op so dobt we could get away without doing the second leg.

My insurance reneval is at some point in October so would be potentially 5-6 months between the 2 ops.

What worried me was Noel saying there is something not quite right with her lower back - as well as her legs. Will need to ask him more about that when I go there on Monday...


----------



## Malmum

He initially said that Flynn's other hip may not need doing but it just got worse and at the six week post op x ray he had changed his mind but I had to wait for the insurance renewal, which luckily Argos had to pay due to a mistake on their part. 

Noel said Flynn's back may have been damaged but an MRI scan showed that it was okay, hope Zara's is okay too as the hips put a lot of strain on the back. Thing is some dogs live with severe HD all their lives and they don't seem to have back problems, just hip problems. At least people I knew on the Mal forum never seemed to say they did. All pretty weird if you ask me.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - Zara is with ARgos (Platinum) too and so is George my ginger cat who had 2 ops for luxaring patella at local vets BUT he is not walking right and I will be asking for a referral for him to FR too

The rest of the gang, 5 cats - have just moved them to Pet Plan as receiving Argos reneval almost got a heart attack. NO claims on those 5 cats, 2 of the under 2 years old, one under 1 year old, one under 6 years old and massive hike in preminum so moved them to PP with 7k cover again.

Zara's and George's can not be moved as both now have pre-existing condition.. Zara's is 47 per month with reneval in October (scary thought) and George's is now 24 per month...

At which point did Flynn have MRI scan?


----------



## Malmum

Flynn had his MRI just before the second hip replacement because Noel thought he may need spinal surgery first  thankfully he didn't which I was glad about as Noel never said the second hip would need doing ASAP after he recovered from the first. His insurance was actually renewed in January but because of surgery Emma had to have we delayed Flynns op til April. If we had known about back damage Emma would have delayed her surgery as it wasn't anything major, just needed to be sorted. I'd have been livid with Noel if Flynn had back problems that he didn't tell me was a possibility as he'd already said he thought he'd need the other hip done at the last exam. No way would I have risked that had I known better!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks again.

Zara's patch covering the cut nearly fell off - staples. Did dnot count, too many.

As the patch is "hanging there" - had to put the collar back on her as she suddenly got intersted and tried to get to it....

Normal pee/poo - not wantng to eat though, gave her normal plain dry food today and she is not intersted, will see by the morning.... sigh.....


----------



## Malmum

Lack of food won't hurt now and then particularly when she's on crate rest. Flynn would sometimes not eat and I'd have to stick meat down his throat in order to give him his tablets - was soooo paranoid with the Rimadyl and having enough food with it. 

Zara is prob just interested in the staples because the dressing is flapping, I took Flynns off when it became loose as he was interested in it too but not once I took it off. 

Roll on Monday eh? Staples out and first stage over! :thumbup:


----------



## Anna43

yup - she was busy washing up cats dishes in the kitchen - dragged me 
in ther when we came back from a toilet break - and i pulled the patch off completely, she never notices

still - will put a collat on her for the night just in case

will be 2 weeks soon... fingers crossed all will be well

just went back in your diary to week 6 and seen that after 6 weeks, there is still 2-3 MONTHS on lead only... I hope she does not need to the second leg done soon as really RELLY want her to have some enjoyment in betwen the 2 ops.....


----------



## Malmum

If she has a sore other leg then her enjoyment won't be that great. If I ever had to do it again I'd have the first one done as near to the insurance renewal as possible so as I could get them both done together, well fairly close together. Ollie has a great life now and it was just five or six months before he was just a normal boy, Flynn still had it ahead of him eight months later and look at Ollie's x rays - better than Flynns eh? because Flynns deteriorated so much between ops. Noel would probably say off lead sooner for short spells, I personally wouldn't take that chance but he knows better than me. Thing is Flynn being a Mal and a reasonably excitable one at that, he's never been off lead in his life  bad recall, high prey drive so unless it's a enclosure that is fenced I wouldn't let him off. Mals and Huskys can be off in a shot should they see a rabbit and Mals aren't always good with dogs. 

Zara being a girl is most likely good off lead, Kali is much easier to handle than the boys but then I am a pushover, lol!


----------



## Anna43

Oh Zara is always off the lead - only on the lead when we cross the road to the massive fields across then off she goes.

She has great recall - as long as i have 360 degrees vision and avoid any "strange" dogs we are fine. Because you see:

1) The whole massive green belongs to Zara, no other dogs allowed or will be eaten alive

2) Zara always has a ball with her and she KNOWS that every other dog is really after HER ball for which again - should be eaten alive or at least chased for like a mile or so....

LOL


----------



## Anna43

Fred checking Zara's leg:










Decided all is fine so he too can just relax...


----------



## Malmum

Fred is so sweet, bless him. xxx


----------



## Anna43

Yup, Fred is just something completely else..LOL


----------



## archiesmum

Only just caught up with this thread, it brings it all back it will be 2 years in August since Domino had his replacement.

Zara sounds as if she is doing really well and you have been fantastic.

Re-reading this thread has made me thnakful I only had a little dog (under 5KG).

Domino is still going to hydro every 4 weeks which he is now enjoying and love sharing the pool with bigger dogs!

Keep up the good work.

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Val....

I do not want to jinx anything but so far so good - despite the stairs up and down 4 times per day....

Last night she was a bit unhappy and moving a lot in her crate, I guess it is coming up to 2 weeks and the poor Zara wonders how much longer?

She always takes her ball with her when we go out and looks so dissapointed to see that we are NOT going anywhere but just the grass downstairs....

Staples look good, no swelling/no redness -will take a photo later on, finally managed to work out my new phone.. sigh....

Off to FR on Monday to take the staples out and for Noel to have a look at her, hopefully all good.

Then I am off back to work frm Tuesday.. wish I could stay at home with her longer but not possible - dog walker will be coming in as usual to take her out, just for much shorter than normal...


----------



## Anna43

few photos from today....


----------



## Anna43

Just took Zara out for a pee and it seems to be that she still is not putting much weight on the legt and also the leg seems to be kind of wobbly when she walks?

Difficult to explain kind of her foot sticks to the outside and so does the whole hip...


----------



## Anna43

OMG no idea how it happened.
Went out for like 15-20 min, came back and opening the front door saw Zara's wet nose trying to push in.....
I must have forgot to lock the cage.....
She looks/walks fine but... this should not have happened...

(slaps herself over the head)



Hope she is ok.....

She must have thought it was Christmas having the run of the whole flat all of a sudden...


----------



## Malmum

I bet that was a shock, lol. I doubt she'd have gone banana's she sounds like a sensible lady. Bet she loved the freedom though! 

Monday will soon be here and good luck with your visit, it makes you feel so much better when Noel says every things okay.


----------



## Guest

Just read 33 or was it 34 pages in one hit, apart from feeding birds, etc. You've had me fretting, fighting tears, horrified, relieved, SO upset I couldn't have helped out with my van, for both people, so worried. (I'm in Oz). Fantastic topic, fantastic insight. I SO hope I never have to go through it!!!!

I found myself smiling at the memory of my late teens, with a crush on my vet, and realising it was a club for all horsey girl teenagers. Marry a vet... So much better than some ropey old millionaire... and I realised I had reached old age, because the same sense of heroworship pervades with this Noel Chappy, and my thought... Wouldn't be GREAT if he was my SON!!!! The best? vet in the world, on speed dial, can be emotionally blackmailed with memories of difficult childbirth, real or not, AND NO SEX REQUIRED!!!!BONUS!

hugs to all going through this. I kept thinking, throughout, burger the dog sedatives! I'm needing sedatives, just reading about it all! I'm sure my dogs would be looking at me, willing me to take some of their tablets.

Hope all goes well for the check up. I'm sweating blood, here.


----------



## Anna43

Checked the crate 3 times before going to Tesco (absolutely had to go, nothing to eat at home), all 3 bolts in place.
Came back about 1.5 hour later - happy Zara greeting me at the front door......

:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - was Flynn walking weird with his foot and whole hip out?

This is how Zara seems to be walking now, not since her 2 great escapes but ever since I picked her up from FR. Her right foot goes out and so does the whole hip....

Can not wait till tomorrow.. app at 3pm, should be home by 6-7... sigh...


----------



## Anna43

14 hours to go.....

So many staples, did not even count... is t gonna hurt her? Taking them out?


----------



## Malmum

Zara has got your number I reckon and has seen how you open her crate - clever little cookie, lol! 

Yep Flynn was walking with his foot out to the side a little, as was Ollie and it's perfectly normal. Noel said it's due to the muscles being tightened to initially hold the hip in place and it will straighten out over the weeks - which it has so no need to worry. Flynns feet are perfectly in line now and after the dislocation op he couldn't even straighten his foot at first but all back to normal now. 

The staples didn't seem to hurt as Noel takes them out with a staple remover like they use in the hospital so it's all very quick and easy, he wasn't bothered at all but I did hold him still as you can't expect them to just stand on their own, it most likely nips a little but nothing to worry about. Bet you will though, lol!


----------



## Malmum

This was Flynns foot after the second op from the dislocation and he walked like this for around a week.










A week later.









Four months later.









You can see the foot is still slightly out to the side in the above pic.

It isn't now.









But because of the dislocation a longer 'arm' had to be used second time around so the right leg is very slightly longer then the left. I'm talking about 3cm.


----------



## Anna43

Oh dear... Poor Flynn....

Zara' whole hip sticks out....
Well, not long to go, leaving here arond 12 fr the 3pm appointment...


----------



## Malmum

Good luck hope I all goes well. Would have thought if there was anything wrong Zara wouldn't put any weight on it at all cos Flynn didn't. He didn't even want to get up and at one point tried to crawl out to the garden to toilet. Poor baby!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks a lot for that..

Just called FR , our appointment is not with Noel but with one of his residents - bit dissapointed but I guess he can not see all..... Was told he will be there anyway so if anything is wrong will will see Zara...

Leaving in a few min... just trying to work out how to get her into the back of Land Rover....


----------



## Malmum

Think he's in surgery after the mornings consultations.


----------



## Anna43

We have seen another vet. Alex. Explained all to me in detail, all is good with Zara (so far) but he recommended to cut her trips outside from 4 to 2 per day which I thought would be difficult.. would not like to keep her without a toilet break for 12 hours at a time so.. we settled on 3 instead of 4. This is because of the stairs.. sigh...

He said Zara's wound healed really well, took the staples out and also said she does not seem to have any muscle gone (must be the stairs).

She was very happy to be checked over, he flexed her leg and all fine - fingers crossed it stays this way 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Malmum

Don't see how you're expected to cut her trips out to less then four TBH  you can always phone and ask someone to check with Noel that this is necessary as I don't really think it's realistic, particularly as things are okay, why the need? 

Glad it all went okay and now just another four weeks till the final x ray and then you'll be home and dry. Good news today though. 

BTW, when you next go make sure you ask specifically to see Noel. You may need to change appointment times so phone a week or two in advance, you'll probably need an earlier appointment though as he's operating after 12noon usually.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - I have 2 apointments on the same day for 4 weeks time as I am also taking one of my cats, George to be seen. Oneis with Noel and one with Alex - the vet we have seen today. Not sure which one is with which vet though.. can not remember now.. long day

I am not happy with the way he walks - despite him having had surgery on both legs last year so want him to be looked at. His surgery (luxating patella) was not at FR of course.

The limiting of trips out was specifically to do with Zara having to use the stairs which is not allowed.... sigh....

I will try 3 times per day (every 8 hours) and see how it goes....


----------



## Anna43

Thanks for that but I am not sure if Alex is/is not a surgeon as well ....

Why do you think Alex is an intern?

Hmmmmmm - not listed here so no idea...

http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/our-team/clinicians


----------



## Anna43

I see.. thanks a lot for that....

Will follow yout advice


----------



## Anna43

The more I think about that the more gutted I am TBH - it is a major trip and logistic exercise for me to get to FR and this is not what I expected.

Granted - Alex was very nice and he has answered every single one of my questions without any hesitation BUT you are right, Zara should have been seen by a surgeon post the operation.....


----------



## Malmum

See if you can find out whet he actually is. For all I know he could have been at the end of his final year and now a qualified vet, even so I think one of the surgeons should have examined Zara, I mean it's Fitzpatrick Referrals after all!


----------



## Malmum

After some digging I found out that Alex is in fact a surgeon and not the Alex I was thinking of. That's nice to know.


----------



## Anna43

It may not be the same Alex Malmum...

Spoke to the receptionist yesterday and she told me that Alex and/or Miguel are the 2 people doing all Noel's post op follow ups now.

She never said "Alex is a surgeon" she kept on referring to him as "vet" so....

In any case, I am happy with the consult we had with Alex - as I said he answered all my questions, was very detailed in his explanations, did not rush anything.

I work in a hospital myself, very much with all doctor's grades all the time (medical education now, previously 10 years as clinical systems and IT trainer) so can see how it is more productive for other vets to do follow up appointmnts freeing Noel to do actual surgery....

I am sure if something was not right, Alex would have asked Noel over..

Feel so sorry leaving Zara in that crate when I go of to work.. poor thing all alone all day in a crate - dog walker goes in around 11 to take her out but...she does not have her usual creature comforts (lounging on the sofa etc)...

The vet bed is giving me grief - Zara dribbles like hell when she drinks water so part of the vet bed was soaked. Took it out and hanged by the radiator to dry, the fluffy side did but the rubbery side took over 24 hours to dry.... terrible


----------



## Malmum

The Alex who saw you is a surgeon in training and a very competent guy, not the Alex who I saw with Flynn, which is what bothered me.  I know who he is now though and forgot his name beforehand. 

Great it all went well and I'm sure Zara is fine in the crate and getting quite used to it by now, poor girl. Did Alex say when she can be allowed out for longer walks? I don't expect it will be yet but if she has fewer trips I wondered if she could stay out for an extra five mins at a time. Best not to rush it though. 

Roll on four weeks time eh?


----------



## Anna43

Oh dear - not 4 but 3.. roll on 3 weeks.... time is so slow.......

Crate - quite the oposite, I guess she is getting fed up being in the crate and cries a bit...

Alex said 15 min at a time now till we come back at 6 weeks.. she went out 3 times only yesterday... 6am, 11;30am and 7.30pm

Today 6am, 11;30am and 6:30pm and I am wondering if to leave it for today till 6 am in the morning or take her again once more tonight as she drunk a lot of water just now.... hmm

3 weeks.. 3 week nor 4 yet...


----------



## Anna43

Just took Zara out for a pee... and she did - straight away.

I really do not think it is possible to take a dog out just 3 times per day when those are such short breaks, never mind only 2 times per day.

On a normal, 1 hour + walk she would pee 2-3 times on each walk so....

I am very careful with her on the stairs - although I feel it pretty bad myself and had to start taking painkillers again. My own surgeon would probably shoot me knowing what I am doing but..... Zara is my second daughter, much more hairy than the firt one but.. I am sure you know what I mean


----------



## Malmum

That's the problem really isn't it? you really should be getting some help with all this stairs lark and if you get sick what will happen then? Don't you have a neighbour or your daughter/BF who could do just one of the trips with you, them taking the weight? You really should have a break after what you've been through and the timing was perhaps a little too soon after your surgery. What's done is done but it must be a big worry.

Even if you split her toileting to three times a day - say: 6.00am - 2.00pm and 10.00pm you could judge if she was looking uncomfortable and needed to go out more. Trouble is mine ask to go out more frequently than that and they don't even drink much because they are raw fed so a dog on dry tends to drink more and not all of it is absorbed by the food, which makes for more urinating. It's a bit of a conundrum really and I think the best thing would be to enlist some help.
Are there any voluntary organisations near you like the Salvation army, or a dog charity that may know some where that a volunteer may pop in once a day to give you a hand?

Just a thought and worth a couple of e mails or phone calls, cos you can't keep putting so much pressure on your back which in turn affects the kidney area.


----------



## Guest

I so wish I could help, from so far away. It is hard to read, and not naturally respond! I'm so new to computers, it is hard to come to terms with being so emotionally involved, and so unable to help, in any way, even doing shopping/bill paying/helping with the steps. In all honesty, if I saw anyone trying to get a dog down steps, with a sling, etc., I'd have asked if they needed help, and if local, offered to call in, at least once a day. minimum. Is there a charity for helping the ill with help, with pets? Big hugs. Malmum, you must be so proud of your daughter. She clearly was a HUGE rock to you.


----------



## Malmum

I am very proud of my daughter and although I have another two lovely girls Emma has helped me more than I could have ever imagined. Even still she is helping with Flynn by coming to training with me, she knows how I panic with my boy and is there for moral support. I feel like such a burden at times but she always says she likes to help. A very special girl indeed is my little Emmy. 

We work his training round her days off as she's a nurse and she's a lovely nurse too.


----------



## Anna43

My daughter and her bf do not live with me, both work full time starting early and finishing late, they do not drive so can not really help.

Dog walker comes between 11 and 12, he can not do 1 or 2 pm, already asked - he has other dogs and their owners were not happy to sawp hours.

So really got to deal with all this by myself. Will be fine... Just worrie about her in that cage all day by herself


----------



## Malmum

She'll be fine Anna and it's only for a few more weeks eh? In the meantime you need to get your strength up too so as you can take her for all those lovely walks in the summer!


----------



## emmaviolet

hi anna, i was thinking about this and if you were struggling to get her down stairs and remembered that when billy my elderly dog couldnt get down ours as we are similar to you and have stairs from the front door into our gardens, and i had to go out for a day we used to carry him one at the front and one at the back but i couldnt be there so i called around pet sitters and walkers and one agreed to help out with that.

as i didnt use her to walk or feed him all she had to do was help my mother down and back up with him she was delighted as it was much less then she was used to doing and charged half her fee.

i dont know if this is of any use to you but it's worth phoning around if your in a bind.

best wishes to you both for a great recovery! x


----------



## Anna43

Emma - thanks for your thoughts but I already have a dog walker who takes Zara out while I am at work - I can not afford to pay anything else to anyone else.. will be fine.. thanks again


----------



## Anna43

Oh.. another 30 min at work then should be home around 6 to see my fury baby... so wish I could take a lot of time off but can not.

She is walking better and better every day - she doe snot need to be carried up/down the stairs, just her back supported on the sling. But she tries to run down/up and holding her collar with one hand to slow her down and holding the sling in another hand to support her leg is tricky... but we manage somehow.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Malmum

Way to go Zara - keep it up baby girl


----------



## Anna43

Well, the little (not) madam almost pulled me over twice yesterady - she was trying to drag me towards the fields we normally go to.. and she is strong.

She is co clearly fed up with cage/few min "walks" ....

Will be only 3 weeks since her op on Monday - long way to go


----------



## Malmum

Getting her strength back eh? It's good to know she isn't in any pain now and she's willing to go for a good run, lol  - not good for you though. The next three weeks will fly by and before you know it it'll all be back to normal - half way there already!


----------



## Anna43

Yes, almost half way there....

The problem is that we live between this (5 mjin walk)










and this( 2 min walk and can see from the windows)










and Zara KNOWS that so being limited to "downstairs, round the block and back home) is not making her very happy.....

Just took her out, walker round the block with the lead stretched/tensed as she wanted to walk ME where SHE wants to go.....

She is still on Metacam, I was told to keep on with it to 4 weeks after the surgery - I have a feeling she probably does not need it but.. will do as told...


----------



## Malmum

She can smell her walks and knows what she wants, bless her. You can always cut the Metacam down to every other day, I did with Flynn once I felt he didn't need it after the first op, the second was different of course.

Are there still cattle over the flats? I hated going fishing with OH over there because I'm terrified of them and once when fishing they all crowded round to waters edge to drink, frightened the life out of me and I headed straight for the car. We ended up going somewhere near Pickets Lock to fish, can't remember the actual place but he got his rod nicked from the car boot there when we were walking the dog! Can't win eh?


----------



## Anna43

Erm.. there s nowhere to fish on my part of the flats, never mind the cattle.. a horse sometimes as there is a riding scholl in the park... LOL

I am thinking of giving her half a dose every day, Metacam that is...she really does not seem to need it, the way she is trying to drag me around.... sigh....

Vet bed in the washing machine, having problems here as where the water bowl is - the vet bed gets completly drenched (that is Zara drinking and dribling and splashing) and the rubber part taking absolut ages to dry.. like 2 days (serious). Wish I had 2 of those....to change


----------



## Anna43

I sometimes see people fishing i the park though... hmmmmm


----------



## Malmum

I put my vet beds straight down on the floor from the machine, the wet rubber sticks and makes it even less likely to slip when walked on. The fleece covering is practically dry when it comes out and I just cover it with a sheet till it's properly dry so as it doesn't get dirty foot prints on it. Failing that you can use a towel to rub over the rubber back, it takes less time to dry that way. 

Seriously? No cattle on Wanstead Flats? Mind you I am going back 20 years  and there were even cattle grids on the roundabouts to stop them getting on the main roads.


----------



## Anna43

No, no cattle 

With the vet bed I mean soaked completely through where the water bowl is.

Not as when taken from washing machine, I mean completely soaked through and dripping water when lifted.

I now put a folded blanket and a towel in that spot to stop it happening.

Zara gave me a scare today, she bolted liked mad after a "strange" ct in the garden, good I managed to grab onto a little brick wall or she would have definitely pulled me over and done some damage to herself.... sigh.....

3 weeks tomorrow...

Did you keep Flynn in the crate for the whole 6 weeks?????


----------



## Anna43

bad day..

1) let Zara out of the cage for 5 min to just walk in the flat - she run out of the room into my bedroom and... JUMPED onto my bed

I am not going to even go into what it took for me in my state to safely get her off the bed

2) took her out, happy that she walks fine (after the jump) - just as we were getting back home a fox turns up outside the block.. Zara JUMPED forward I was holding on to the lead for dear life also hlding the sling but the way she charged forward .. the sling kind of was holding her hips at wrong angle.. the blo...dy fox just sat there for like ages looking at us , Zara was going psyho.. dinally dox gone and I stared walking back home with her - she was limping on THAT leg

Thi is a total complete utter nightmare


----------



## Anna43

WEnt into the cage with her, touched her leg all over while she is lying down on her other side - she did not react at all, just wagging her tail.

I really, REALLY hope no damage was done, will see how she is in the morning when we go for a pee....


----------



## Malmum

Oh dear, what a naughty little girl she is and obviously feeling fit as a fiddle. Because I have all the other dogs Flynn was always confined to the one room , usually the front room. I did have him out of the cage often but only when I could sit beside him and play games that involved him lying down or is he had a bone to chew on or hide bone. He never really wanted to get up and was content just to have me sit with him, he was actually quite a good boy but then he was sedated for the whole six weeks in order to keep him calm.

I reckon Zara will be okay because if she had damaged her hip you'd have seen signs just after she did it. Flynn once hurt his second hip side after leaping at the window at a fox about ten weeks post op, I heard a noise and when I went in the front room he was walking on three legs with the newest replacement side back leg off the floor. I nearly vomited  reached for the Tramadol and within half an hour he was okay again. I think he hurt the muscle and not the hip at all.

Hope Zara is okay by the morning - you too.


----------



## Anna43

Malum thanks for that - I did not sleep most of the night with worry.. Took her out just now and she seems fine. Walks on that leg, bit lighter putting it down but no swelling no crying, bending the leg etc so hopefully ok.

And there was a guy on a motorcycle.... she never ever reacted to those before but today she lunged towards him... not as bad as with the fox last nigh, just a bit, held her in place.

She obviously thinks she is ok already, way too early - bit like me after my own op silly cow.

I feel absolutely dreadful today so called in sick t work and going to spend the day in bed with painkillers myself...

3 weeks gone - 3 more to go... sigh....


----------



## Anna43

Emailed Alex, had a reply within 30min - he said not to worry if she is not limping and nothing looks swollen..... big sigh of relief here


----------



## Malmum

You know I worried so much about Flynn reacting to things when out that I believe that's why he became reactive all over again, as he wasn't bad with dogs/bikes and motor bikes before his ops, we'd conquered all that. If you sense she may react without knowing it you're transferring that to her making her more likely to do so.
Don't know if you've seen my thread regarding Flynns training recently but I'm not even allowed to say 'wait' no' or anything to Flynn when out, my trainer said my voice is coming across as anxious and Flynn picks up on it. I have to use the clicker only to show him I'm pleased and mustn't say a word. It's working a treat so just try to relax a little more with Zara, perhaps a treat now and then if you think she may be focussed on something she could react to. I found the clicker amazing at breaking unwanted attention combined with a treat and take it out with all the dogs now.

Glad she is okay and they are brill at FR for getting back to you. Loads of support and worth their weight in gold when you need advice. 

Have a good rest, this must all be so difficult for you and I wish I were nearer to help. Can't imagine having a major op like you've had then having to deal with all of this. Cut down the toileting to three times a day, i'm sure she'll cope because you really need to look after yourself too.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Malmum - so good to have you posting back, really really appreciated...

Here - Zara today... and Macius the baby cat determined to lose a paw.... 

VID 20120618 00003 - YouTube

And Zara with Macius when he was 6 weeks old....

Zara and her puppy  - YouTube

She seems fine now.. sigh... 3 weeks to go....


----------



## Malmum

Awe those vids are gorgeous and Zara is such a sweet girl, she must really love those kitty's. 

I keep seeing you sighing, lol  about the three weeks to go and Emma and I know just how you feel.  We had a marathon after Flynns dislocation and I thought I would make a chart of all the days remaining so as to boost our morale. I kept the chart and here it is below.










When I got it out tonight Emma said 'Oh my God, I remember that chart so well, it wasn't a morale booster at all it just showed us what a mission we had ahead of us!' :lol: I religiously marked off each day at midnight and it just seemed never ending. You should make a 21 day chart, it's got to be sooo much better than our one and when you put it into days and not weeks it somehow seems a bit better. Not with our chart though, nothing could improve that and all those days were spent sitting right next to him, no cage luxury and hardly any sleep luxury either. Every day was a real trial and we were so exhausted, sometimes I would just sit in the garden and cry - so glad all that's over!

Chin up girl, you've got through the worst part and it's all plain sailing from now on. You're doing an absolutely fantastic job and should be very proud of yourself, it must be extra hard to go through this on your own. I don't think you appreciate just how well you have managed. I have always said I don't think I could have done it without Emma's help, so God knows how you have managed. I take my hat off to you and I know you'll sail through this next three weeks - have every confidence in you to do just that!


----------



## soulful dog

No posts from Anna43 for a few days, how are things going?

Good luck peter, Ringo's d-day is Monday, and I'm starting to get _really_ nervous now!


----------



## Malmum

Look at it this way - Monday is the day Ringo will begin his new pain free life. He'll be able to exercise without pain, walk without pain and when he wakes from a sleep he'll be able to stretch without pain. 

I see it with Flynn every day and every day I'm thankful I had the courage to make that decision for him, bet he is too! Look at the positives and remember these wonderful surgeons do this all the time - it may be new to us but to them it's just routine. 

You'll cope fine too because we have to and just you wait and see how incredibly resilient Ringo will be, makes you so proud of them and the biggest prob is keeping them quiet and relaxed cos they'd be off for a run a few days post op given the choice. 

Rooting for him here and looking forward to those three month post op up dates of him enjoying his new life. :


----------



## Guest

I do worry about Zara feeling so good, Anna43 (hope I've remembered her user name, correctly), may get pulled over or even down stairs. At this point, she's got a bouncier, happy dog that just wants to get out and enjoy herself, or the worry that she'll get pulled muscles, which will wreck HER recovery. I SO wish I could have called in to help, at least once or twice a day. Isn't there a charity that organises help and exercise for people who aren't well?


----------



## Malmum

I don't think there is househens and I just hope Anna can manage the next couple of weeks and be in the clear to let Zara have a bit more freedom, even by taking the stairs without help will be a relief for Anna.

If Zara is getting too excited she may need Diazepam to calm her, I could not have managed Flynn without it and Ollie also had sedatives, not sure if Rolo did but think he may.

It's still an option Anna to have a few Diazepam about the house for those days you don't feel so strong. They are fantastic at slowing them down and Zara probably wouldn't need to toilet four times, probably only three would do and if she's very tired maybe even two every other day or so, be easier on you.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks lovely people for yout concern... all fine here.

4 weeks tomorrow.. wohooooooo 

I had 3 days off and spent most of it in bed to be honest, just charging the batteries 

2 weeks before we go for the 6 week check up...

Did I tell you I am taking my cat as well?

Poor George had an op for luxating patella last year, I am not happy with the way he walks so asked for him to be referred too - taking both of them to FR on the 9th July.

Alex has been wonderful, answering my 627656476 emails withn minutes.....

Sigh... small relief now.

Zara has some weird things on her skin so we are going to see a dermtoplogist at our regular vet surgery on Thursday - no cash to go before then...

Perhaps someone has some ide what this may be?

Dog skin problems - again or ongoing...not sure - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums


----------



## Malmum

Glad you're okay, was worried you may not be well and really pleased it's not that. :yesnod:

Zara's dry skin, hmmm dunno what it could be unless some sort of allergic reaction to her food or what she had at FR, though I would have thought that's well and truly out of her system by now. Food allergies always spring to mind especially if she's fed on dry food. Another suspicion is hypothyroidism which brings with it a flaky, dry skin but also lethargy, mucky eyes and weight gain, even when on little food. 

Are there any side effects on the skin with the use of Rimadyl? Worth a google as that's something she is having which is different. I would imagine if it's external, like the washing powder you are using on her vet bed, that her shaved area would experience more of a reaction as it's more exposed than the parts covered by her long fur.

July the 9th is my sons birthday so I won't forget that visit to Noel. Hope he can help your cat too, sure he will be able to.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - Zara is not on Rimadyl, she is on Metacam.... But her skin problems started before the surgery anyway..

Will see what the vet says on thursday....


----------



## Malmum

Isn't it strange how Flynns treatment differs with Zara's? I would have thought they would both have the same NSAID and was surprised Zara had AB's as Noel had said he's never had a positive result back from the lab. Must have his reasons but you'd think all dogs would respond to the same drugs - perhaps not eh?


----------



## Anna43

Not sure I follow this bit?



> was surprised Zara had AB's as Noel had said he's never had a positive result back from the lab


----------



## Anna43

Zara was on Metacam for a week before her app at FR - perhaps that is why Noel gave her Metacam again?

Still do not understand the sentence quoted above, will check in the morning if you get a chance to explain?

Just about to email Alex and ask him if she is ok for 25 min walks from Monday, she was on 20 min last week.

Did you use the sling for Flynn for all 6 weeks?

I think I would /will feel a bit lost without it, gives me a bit of peace of mind...


----------



## Malmum

He said he never had a positive result meaning he has never had any infection in his patients. He may have used them as a precaution but I wonder why. Either way I wanted him to give Flynn AB's and asked him if he was going to and that's when he said he's never had infections, I mean surely with all the operations he does he must have don't you think? - surely!

Yep I used the sling for eight weeks actually, even though Noel said six, lol. I too felt safe with it, was like an old friend but I tell you what, Emma did most of the sling carrying and I just did the leading, she said today you must be exhausted as it did her shoulder in bearing Flynns weight, especially in the early days. Have you got one bicep larger than the other?


----------



## Malmum

Good luck for today Ringo :thumbup1: and don't worry mummy he'll sail through it. Will be thinking of you brave guy, best wishes from all here. xxxx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks but I still have no idea what AB is?



Emailed Alex around midnight - he replied just before 1am 

Jesussssssssssssss, does anyone sleep at FR??????


----------



## Anna43

*Ringo - fingers crossed for you over here toooooo

1 lot of fingers and 5 lots of paws....*


----------



## Malmum

Noel runs a tight ship, lol.  I bet Alex is on night duty, there's always a vet there at night - I know cos I've badgered them many a night, lol! 

AB's is just an abbreviation of antibiotics - easier to type you see!


----------



## Anna43

Soulful Dog - I understand Ringo is off to FR as well?

He will be fine but one of your posts reminded me of my friend's GS who is a real mummy's boy and guardes her with all his life on top of this.

He was going for his Xrays 2 weeks ago and she was so stressed about one day at the vets.... We think they gave him too much anaestetics (not FR, another vet) as the dog was out for another 24 hours and not himself at all. They had his weight at 40kg but he was 35kg (she put him on a bit of a diet) they never checked his weigh before the xray - only after when they were giving him tablets 

But.. the same dog was at the vets earlier in his life and my friend told them to be careful etc... They called her mid day to collect him as he was going psycho in his crate LOL

Some dogs take it well, some do not but at FR I am sure they will look after Ringo in the best possible way.

Where is his photo? I do not beliee I have seen his photo?

All the best again for tomorrow


----------



## Anna43

The must be sleeping fast poor vets at FR LOL

I was shocked to get an email reply so fast...

Ah... AB - yes, Zara had those - remember I miscounted the tablets and went into a panic mode.....

Still in a panic mode now - 4 weeks so we are kind of 1/3 of the way there


----------



## Malmum

No Ringo isn't going to FR, he's not in this neck of the woods and I know that because I sent him Flynns 'lucky sling' lol. He'll be fine anyway, they are all wonderful.

Ollie went here John Ferguson & Stephen Clarke: East Neuk veterinary Clinic - Specialising in Dogs, Cats & Small Animal and John was fantastic. I don't know if Ringo is near to this one.


----------



## Anna43

Ah ok... thanks for that.

I better go to sleep, got work to go in the morning - yukkkk


----------



## Malmum

Sleep well - not for long I'd wager!


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo is seeing Andrew Miller and Luke Arnott at Broadleys Vet Hospital in Stirling (recommended by both our own vet and the vet at the clinic where he went for hydro). That's about 30 miles and 45 mins drive from where we stay (the East Neuk Clinic is 70 miles and nearly 2 hours). 

Ringo has been through his op today, no problems and they are happy that everything looks as it should (phew, my stomach has been churning all afternoon waiting on that call!). We've to phone in the morning for another check-up although it'll probably be Wednesday before we get him home. I'll post a couple of photos once he's home!

Anna43 how have you been getting on with Zara and the stairs? This is my big concern with Ringo. Oh and coincidentally, Ringo's got some issue with his skin/fur too. A couple of bald patches have appeared on his back, although the skin doesn't look inflamed or itchy and because of that our own vet said she'd wait until after his op to investigate it. Of course I'm now worrying that his fur won't grow back on his leg because of it..... but hey, worry is what we are all good at, right!


----------



## Malmum

That's great news SD and I would think Ringo is put for the count right now. Bet you have been on tenter hooks all day and I know the feeling when you eventually get that call. So glad it's done and it'll soon be Wednesday and pick up time.

You wait til you can take him for his first run, I took Flynn today and he's never had an off lead run before except in my garden. Today he went in the field where he goes training and he loved it, not mad though but to see him run without hopping was wonderful!

[youtube_browser]IeRBWAsn20s[/youtube_browser]

Won't be long and Ringo will be running without pain too, as will Zara. It' s a lovely feeling after all the work we put in. 

Looking forward to the pics and if you need me you know where I am. Take care and sweet dreams Ringo, soon be home baby boy. xxx


----------



## Anna43

SD - tht is good news, bet you feel such a relief now the op is over - when are you picking Ringo up? Give his a good tummy tickle form me and Zara...

Stairs - was my total nightmare but actually not so bac, we do manage. I just have to hold Zara's lead very short as she tends to pull. And the sling in plae - sometimes I wish I had a thitd hand but.. we have now passed the 4 weeks so fingers crossed all will be well on the 6 week check up.

Malmum - Flynn looks so happy  Can nto wait for Zara to be able to run like that.....

NIte nite lll


----------



## soulful dog

Aw that's terrific Malmum, my heart lifted watching that wee video, I can only imagine how good it made you feel 

I see other dogs playing and running in a local park and would love Ringo to be able to join them, not sure if one hip will be enough for him to do so, but hopefully it'll make a huge difference to the pain. If it does that, to be honest, who cares about the money?

Anna43, hope you keep managing the stairs ok, I'll take inspiration from you finding it not so bad!

Spoke to the vet this morning, all is fine but they will keep him in for another night and we've to go and pick him up tomorrow after lunch. Can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Anna43

SoulfulDOg - glad Ringo is ok, it was only 4 weeks ago that I was waiting to pick Zara up from the vets so can imagine how you feel... big HUGS to you.

What stairs have you got? How many? Will you have someone to help you?

Took Zaea to the fields over the road for the first time in 4 weeks today - on a lead, with the sling and with my phot set to ring in 20 min (5 min there and back and 20 min walk there as she is on 25 min walks now) - she could believe when she relised where we were going - kept on turning hear head towards me as if asking "REALLY??????" She was so happy and then tried to dig her 4 paws in and did not quite wanted to come back LOL


----------



## Anna43

My keyboard is giving up - sorry, niot typos but some keys not orking as they shoul LOL


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless Zara, I know exactly what you mean and they really do seem so appreciative. Four weeks must seem like eternity to them, I used to say if only Flynn could understand it would be so much easier wouldn't it? Bet she loved her walk and I used to do the same as you with my phone - great minds eh? 

SD bet you can't wait to get Ringo home, yet a little scared too. You feel so responsible for them and at first it's a bit daunting but you soon feel comfortable with it after the first day or so. The main big achievement is when they first manage to wee while you have them in the sling and the next when they poop. Huge weight off your mind that is and after that you just feel like you can deal with it all, for some reason. lol!
Hugs to you both and be confident.


----------



## soulful dog

Hurrah, Ringo's home 

Between my Mum and I we managed to get him up the 6 steps outside the house, and thankfully I got him to stand on the footrest of the stairlift to get up the 12 or so stairs inside (my Mum's not really fit to help going up and down stairs, and because we have that stairlift there isn't really much room to manoeuvre). He kept trying to walk off but hopefully it'll work better next time round!

To be honest I was surprised how lively he was. He was definitely keen to get home, and although the vet said he was quite a calm, laid-back dog, we could certainly hear him barking when we were waiting to get him!

Next step to take is after dinner and our first pee attempt 

Thanks again Malmum, and keep posting Zara's progress Anna43, it's good to hear.

Oh a couple of photos. One from last year with Ringo visiting family and stealing their dogs' cuddly toy.









From today, he took a while to settle down but is now sleeping (PS ignore my poor choice of light coloured carpet!):


----------



## Anna43

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh must be such a relief for you to have him back home 

Lovely photos - lovely dog.

Stairlift? OMG... are you/Ringo going to be ok with that? Hope so.....

Have you got a crate for him?

Was he given any painkiller or antibiotics or both home with him?

Start counting from now.. it will only get better.

Big hugs for you and tummy tickle for Ringo XXX


----------



## soulful dog

Stairlift although not perfect should make the stairs inside the house easier, IF he can learn to stand/sit in one place and wait! I decided not to even try a cage as I know he wouldn't like it and as he's a pretty laid back dog, as long as we keep him confined to a small room that should be enough. 

He's got both antibiotics and painkillers home with him. The antibiotic and Tramadol are both just a short course, and another painkiller, Rimadyl is in place of the Carprodyl he was already on. Before the op he had pain in both hips and also pain in his back which the vet thinks might be muscular, so he's to stay on the Rimadyl/Carprodyl until we go back in 4-5 weeks for a check-up and follow-up x-ray. Even if the new hip is perfect, only time will tell whether one good hip will be enough to lessen the pain in his back and other hip.


----------



## Anna43

Sorry, perhaps I am missing something - do you live in a house? If so, why not leave Ringo on the ground floor and not use the stairs at all?

Do not quite understand?

If it is a house conversion and you have an upstairs flat - I really feel it will be safer to walk him up and down with a sling rather than use the stairlift?

What Alex told me was to cut Zara's walks from 4 to 2 per day (because of the stairs) but I did not feel 2 per day (once every 12 hours) were ok so cut Zara's going out to 3 times per day.

What did your vet say about the stairs?

Do YOU feel strong enough to help him up and down the stairs?

I am sure you will both be fine, he looks smaller than Zara and if you remember - I am still very much quite early after my surgery so if we managed so will you.

And soon enough we will see Ringo much better


----------



## Malmum

:thumbup::thumbup: Yay - welcome home Ringo, you look fantastic :thumbup::thumbup:

Bet he was pleased to see you, bless him he seems very relaxed on your carpet, nothing wrong with it being light, lol - you just love hoovering like me! 

Am so glad he's home and that you managed the stairs. If you think he will sit still enough for the stair lift then fine but if he were to jump off when it's moving, or he slips one leg off it could be pretty dangerous. You know him though, I mean no way would Flynn sit on it when it's still let alone moving, he's a great big baby is my boy. 

I love Ringo's little sock, makes their foot look all cute and booted. Hope you have a successful toilet because you have the stairs to cope with and like Anna's it's a bit of a mission - I feel like I was spoiled with just the garden step  and even that I asked Noel if I needed a ramp - bet he thought I was a mad woman! 

Hope you have a good night and I hope Ringo knows he has to be calm as they don't really seem to know they are any different. If you are not crating it may be worth asking for some Diazepam for the first four weeks so as he doesn't do anything silly. Do you know if he has a cemented implant or the BFX where it grows onto the bone. If it's the latter you have to be extremely careful for at least four weeks as the implant can move down into the bone and fracture it. With the cemented it can't move at all. 

Glad he's home and hope you all mange to get some rest. Keep us posed and you know where I am if you need me. Hugs to your brave boy. xxx


----------



## soulful dog

We stay in a 4-in-a-block, so really it's a flat. We have 6 steps up to our front door, then once inside the house we have a flight of stairs to go up. He's not liking the sling at all on the stairs, and even after just one day, he's getting better and looks a lot more comfortable standing on the footrest of the stairlift so we'll keep using it and at least it's only 6 steps he has to go up and down outside (though another 6 when we go into the back garden, bloomin' stairs everywhere!).

The vet said he really shouldn't be on stairs at all for the first two months, and thought the stairlift should be fine as long as we were happy he was ok on it. He did say that on the stairs we don't need to take his full weight, just so he's standing as if on tip-toes, but I find that quite hard to judge, and as I said, Ringo isn't enjoying the combination of the sling and the stairs.

I asked about sedatives but they said they didn't like giving them unless absolutely necessary and they also remarked that he is quite laid-back for a labrador. The vet said he's actually walking quite well on his leg, but they didn't have any concerns about not using a cage, just as long as he was confined to a small area/room. I'm more worried when he lies down flat on his stomach and stretches his back legs out behind him, can't really stop him lying the way he feels comfortable though! 

The implant is the one where it grows into the bone, and they made it clear we've to be very careful for the first 4-6 weeks. You are right about them not knowing anything is different, despite having read through this entire thread, I was still suprised how bright Ringo appears to be.

As for Noel thinking you are a madwoman Malmum, it's ok, you are probably in good company with the rest of us


----------



## Tupples

Awww such a cute doggie! Had to suffer so much! Salute to him!


----------



## Malmum

He's a brilliant boy SD if he can use the stair lift and is okay with it, bless him what a star.

Noel was very concerned about Flynn slipping with the first hip as it was the bone growth one and until the bone has grown around it, it still has the possibility of slipping into the femur and fracturing. Just keep him calm as even standing up at something like a table or the window would put excess weight on the joint and you don't want that. Noel even demonstrated the degree of a slip that would concern him but then Flynn is a very heavy boy of 60kgs so I can see why he was so worried.

Ringo will be the first dog on here who hasn't been crated so I'll be interested to see how he gets on. Fingers crossed he's a very laid back boy like you say and he sails through it. Must say though I was totally surprised at how well Flynn took to the crate and he only had ten days to adjust, I have always been anti crate but the dogs all surprised me at how much they liked it, lol.

Big hugs to Ringo, has he toileted yet?


----------



## Anna43

Ok seen the vet, VERY nice guy, clearly a skin expert.

Zara's are sebaceous cysts, from what I thought was a completely dry spot - he squeezed out so much yukky thing it was unbelievable.

He said not to touch them, would not give anything for them and said it is just one of those things - apparently GS are prone to them and they come in all shapes and sizes.

Skin - recommended few things saying the fish oil I give er is crap, not to use anything to runb onto her skin (furr and undercoat too thick).

Once I transcrive his handwirriting - will google what he recommended. Did ask me if I want if from them but said it is non prescrption and I can get it much cheaper online.

So....all good - I think.

Thanks a lot everyone for all the support, very much appreciated 

***********

Malmum - can not wait when Zara is free to run like Flynn is....

SoulfulDog - how is Ringo doing?


----------



## soulful dog

Yep Ringo's done his business two mornings in a row. It's been a bit of a job getting him to do a pee though.... due to that and the stairs, I'm thinking of just taking him out the 3 times in a day (we been doing it 4 times). After breakfast, then perhaps give him his second meal a little earlier in the day around 3pm and taking him out after that , then just once more before bedtime. Does that sound ok?

He's been a bit more uncomfortable yesterday and today, not settling down as much (I cringe every time he lies down on that side), and he's also been biting a bit at his dressing. I dread when it falls off and I have to put the inflatable collar on him, I already tried it once and he managed to get it off within about 10 seconds!

Incidentally, I'm not anti-crate at all, I just think Ringo wouldn't be happy using one!

Hope Zara's skin improves with whatever the vet has recommended you try Anna43.


----------



## Anna43

Oh poor Ringo - having his freedom limited... give him a nice tummy tickle from me here pls.

Zara had both collars when I picked her up, the lampshade plastic one and another one, padded kind of doughnut but not inflatable, not sure how to explain.

She had the padded one on pretty much non stop till her stitches were taken out at 2 weeks post op and she was not very happy - lapshade was not working as it was impossible for her to eat or drink while wearing it.

Zara was on 4 walks per day pre-op and for the first 2 weeks post op, then during the check up Alex told me to reduce her time out to 2 times per day because of the stairs. I did not feel 2 times per day was reasonable for her so we have settled on 3. She is fine with 3 times per day. I am quite surprised but she is fine.

Skin - got Zara Efavet,ordered from AnimedDirect as their price for Efavet 660 was the best.. wil see


----------



## Guest

Best wishes to all. Still enthralled. Never watched soap operas, but this is addictive.


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo had to wear the lampshade one time previously, I still have the scars on my leg from when he wore it! Just 3 walks a day seems too few doesn't it, but I remember you posting that's what you had switched to on the vets advice, and my post-op recommendations note from the vet says 2-3 times a day, plus when I took him out at lunchtime yesterday he didn't do anything, so 3 seems as if it'll be enough.

Thanks househens, I remember browsing through Malmum's diary before knowing Ringo had the same issues and being enthralled by it. It's great to hear the success stories of the other dogs since Malmum started the thread, and now with Ringo, it's been a huge help to me personally.

:thumbup:


----------



## Malmum

mKeep up the good work SD and I would imagine it's very disappointing taking him all the way downstairs and he doesn't toilet, not an easy task I would think. I am lucky with Flynn because he mainly pee's standing on all fours and rarely lifts his leg or if he does it's about two inches off the ground, lol. That's why he can lie in my nice side of the garden as I know he won't pee up my tree's and plants - the other three are a nightmare and follow each other taking turns! 
I know what you mean about how they like to lie and that was what was so difficult after Flynns dislocation. I literally couldn't let him lie on his right side and on the three occasions in two months that he managed to sneakily lie that way, four or us had to lift him to his feet with two slings so as he didn't use the new hip to get up. Couldn't risk it coming out again.
If Ringo isn't weight bearing properly on the new hip side try not to let him get up unaided, especially if he's also lying on that side - I'm certain that's how Flynn dislocated, there's no other way he could have done it. I treated the BFX like it was glass and was ultra careful in case that implant slipped at all. You can see in his x ray a ring that Noel put in for extra support to try and stop it slipping down in the event of him slipping but he never had a slip at all, Emma was 'sling bearer' and me the 'driver' steering him where to go, lol. Glad the diary has helped a little and it's nice to hear of other people's experiences as they are all a little different.

Anna, I know what sebaceous cysts are like and they don't go away, just get bigger. I personally would pin them now and then and empty them. Sterilsed needle and clean with Savlon afterwards. They are often found on peoples heads and they get really big, the stuff that comes out is very thick too, awfully yukky! Poor girl, I expect you wouldn't have known if she hadn't been shaved and at least they won't harm her.

Not been on here as much as usual since I discovered the training field for Flynn. He's a bit lazy but actually very well behaved and not at all nutty, which I'm not surprised about as he's led a very quiet life so far, never allowed to run before his ops as it made his walking so bad and had no where to run after his ops. Went training again today and he was a little more focussed on me than last week and seemed to take a shine to the other Mally and the Japanese Akita that was there. He's doing me proud and to think this time last year we were just seeing a glimpse of light at the end of the tunnel and now he has doggie friends, a mum who is learning not to be afraid of other dogs and we are learning together how to change a habit of a lifetime.  How things change in a year - time seems to stand still at first then suddenly it starts racing and before you know it a year has passed. You'll both see what I mean one year on!


----------



## Anna43

We re coming up to 5 weeks.... 

Bit worried as Zara is not walking as she was before the op, she seems to be kind of limping on the operated leg, is this normal?

Not a massive limp but kind of like not putting the whole weight on that leg - should she by now?

Glad Flynn got mates, Zara hates every dog now - must be the frustration of being in a cage and always on a lead sigh.. She was never one for dog friends but seems to be much worse now.

And she started barking a lot again which is always a problem as we are in a council flat so I dread any complains......

SD - how is Ringo? How are you copying? Hope all is well?


----------



## Malmum

Can't say I saw Flynn limp at all TBH and def not with the first replacement but it did start after around four months on the other leg. Am wondering if Zara is having discomfort in the other hip and the new hip is trying to compensate for that. I know Ollie began to get pretty bad shortly after the first hip was done and Angie decided to ask the surgeon if he could have the second op within three months because his walking started to deteriorate badly. As you know both of his hips were done within a very short time frame and he's been fine. Had I been able to have had Flynns second op earlier I would have and was very lucky he didn't have any related back problems.

It's strange how they seem to cope okay with two bad hips and yet sometimes when one is repaired it affects the other very badly in the process. Zara's bad hip has taken a lot of strain while the new one heals and that may be why she has a slight limp. Wouldn't think the stairs have helped much either but you'll soon be back at FR and they'll be able to tell by the x ray what's going on, with the other hip as well as the new one. Roll on the 9th eh?

I think once Zara is back to her normal self, no cage rest and reasonable exercise she'll be a little more friendly to other dogs. Shame about the barking though, again once out of the cage I bet she settles. I think I would knock on the neighbours doors and ask if she is barking and apologise for any inconvenience, explain what she'd been through and they may feel sorry for her, it's best to get things out in the open with them otherwise how are they to know the poor girl is stuck in a cage for a few weeks - It's no wonder she barks really is it?

Hope Ringo had a comfortable night and that you are managing the stairs okay with him. If you have help it will be far easier than what Anna has had to cope with. With Flynn poor Emma took the weight of the sling and I just held his slip lead to stop him going nutty, which I have to say he didn't but he was sedated during the recovery of both ops. I was taking no chances and cowardly as it may be felt sooo much more confident with him half sleepy. Think he mostly slept for the first six weeks after the first op, the second was entirely different though and even with combined seds he hardly slept at all! If anything they may have hyped him up a little but again I wasn't prepared to go without because when I tried cutting them down he was far too lively.


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - thanks for posting, really appreciated.

Emailed Alex this morning, he relied that all sounds fine for 5 weeks post op.

I think you are right about the other hip getting worse since the op though, was really watching her today and can not be sure which one is she limping on....

Ohh yes, roll on the 9th now.....

She can not possibly have the other one done before October anyway (insurance, new "pot") and I was hoping for early next year to be honest but will see how it goes....

She is on her ortho bed most of the day today, out of the cage, just lying down and watching the cats.

Her barking is a long standing problem - massive separation anxiety. I thought we had it under control as sine I started this job (march) she was not barking at all when I was out. But she stared again now - not when I go to work (weekdays) but when I am at home at weekends and need to pop out for literally few minutes....sigh....

The "other dogs" is not a new problem either - in her head all Wanstead Flat and Wanstead Park are HERS and no strange dogs are allowed to walk here. Actually same about HOllow POnds and whole Epping Forest.... sigh.....

She has some friends from her dog walking group but no other dogs are allowed to be here - she has never ever bitten a dog but looks pretty scary running up (given a chance) to one barking like mad. She looks like a killer dog on a lead - standing on back legs, teeth out, fur up.... sigh....


I tend to avoid those situation by simply avoiding people with dogs when she is off the lead.


----------



## soulful dog

I'm definitely glad I have my mum to help with getting up and down the stairs, it'll be more awkward when I go back to work but for now we seem to be managing it ok by limiting him to going out 3 times a day. He is getting increasingly restless and not content with lying about all the time/being confined to one room though, plus it's not even been a week and the dressing is starting to come off so he'll need the collar on soon. I can see the next few weeks being hard work. Fortunately the squirrels, birds & cats that regularly wander about the garden seem to be keeping their distance at the moment, he barked at something last night but it wasn't close enough for him to consider trying to chase it!

So I can really see why Zara is getting frustrated and barking more. Agree with Malmum that it could be worthwhile if you can speak to your neighbours and apologise if she is disturbing them but explain why.

How do you get on with Zara and other dogs when she is on the lead? I tend not to have Ringo off the lead with other dogs very often so he doesn't try to run about and play with them, but try to let him meet as many other dogs as possible while on the lead. We had problems with him being aggressive towards other dogs when we first got him but while he's still not perfect, letting him meet other dogs has definitely helped a lot. Apart from his own garden he doesn't have any areas he thinks he owns mind you!

Roll on the 9th Anna, hope the x-rays will show everything is progressing just fine. Ringo will probably get his staples out that day, (exactly 2 weeks after the op), and we're due back at the orthopeadic vet on the 30th.


----------



## Malmum

Glad to hear you are managing the stairs SD and isn't it difficult holding the sling and collar, I don't know how Anna has done it TBH as I remember how Emma's shoulder used to hurt on and off with the strain and she was quite a fit 25 year old at the time. I suppose when you have to you do it but with her ops it must be a right nightmare at times.

With Ringo not being crated, having the BFX implant and beginning to get restless I would definitely ask your vet for sedatives at least for the next three weeks, Noel was the one who suggested it for Flynn as I expect he thought it was too risky to let him get excited and Mals have a habit of doing so. 
After the second op he had Diazepam (to clam him down) and ACP (to help him sleep) after the first op he just had ACP which worked a treat with the crate.

It's lovely that you both have each others experiences to relate to, the reason I started this diary was because I couldn't find anyone in the UK who had documented what experience they had, couldn't find a complete one from abroad either but there was an American one about an Akita which was helpful if not very in depth. She posted six years later too and he was still going strong. If I can find it I'll link it to here. 

ETA: Found it and it brought tears to my eyes. A lovely story and how differently they manage without a sling. Flynn would have gone bonkers I'm sure if he'd been 'hobbled'!
http://www.scubamom.com/akita/operation.htm


----------



## Anna43

We are past the 5 weeks and the 6 week check up is coming close....just hope all is ok as noticed some "buldge" on Zara's back between her spine and top of the leg....

Not long to go for the check up but so nerve wrecking....

How is Ringo doing SD?

Malum - you must be so happy that all this is over for Flynn?


----------



## soulful dog

Aw, that brought a few tears to my eyes too, poor dog getting hobbled! I'd have thought that more likely to make them fall over and possibly do more damage?!

Ringo has been a bit more settled since yesterday (though perhaps resigned is more like it!), so we might be ok. I'll speak to the vet when we take him down to get his staples removed (might do it a few days earlier than the two weeks and go on Friday) and see what they think.

I've removed the dressing and he's had a couple of licks at his wound so I put his collar on. Though he spends so much time trying to get it off that although he'll just have to suffer it during the night, I'll try and keep it off him for as much as possible as long as there is someone there to keep an eye on him!

Edit: Hey Anna, good luck, try not to worry too much, look forward to reaching the check-up stage. Hopefully it'll be onwards and upwards for Zara from there.









Ringo NOT like this. Please remove!


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless Ringo, he is so gorgeous SD - just want to give him a geat big hug, how do you stop yourself eh? You have to be cruel to be kind so the saying goes and it's so true isn't it?

Had the same thoughts about hobbling myself, amazed at how they do things differently for the same condition in other countries, glad Flynn wasn't hobbled. I would phone the vet and ask if Ringo can have the stitches out earlier than planned in case they won't do it. I took my own stitches out of my leg (minor op) rather than go to my GP and it was a couple of days too soon bl**dy thing started opening and I had to steristrip it. Don't want that happening to Ringo too. Are you worried about him for any reason? It's completely normal to worry on and off, I was always thinking something was wrong and on the phone. I think that's why when he dislocated they thought it was just me worrying again!  Talk about Peter and the wolf, lol!

Yay, Anna - just another short week eh? and Zara will be discharged, handed over to you to start her new life - what a feeling that is but take everything very slowly still, I'm sure you will. Gentle lead walks for the next three months while she builds up her muscle mass, she'll go from strength to strength in no time.

Yes I am waaaaay pleased I'm past the stages you are both at and I can tell you not a day has gone by that I don't count my blessings that we've done it and it's all behind us - never more so than when we are on our field walks. 
'This time next year' was what I was constantly saying to Emma 'it'll all be over' and now I keep saying 'This time last year....' lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Anna43

Oh dear - poor Ringo.... his face says it all - not happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bless him....

Malmum - I took my stitches out too, after kidney removal..... those things were sticking out and annoying me, it was few days before my check up visit so I pulled them out.

Only to be told few days later by my surgeon that they were dissolvable....


----------



## soulful dog

Better to wait then so I've just made the appointment for Monday for the staples to be removed. Apart from worrying about whether his fur will grow back ok (due to those couple of small bald patches that have appeared in the past couple of months), and just general concerns about how his hip is healing, whether his other hip will deteriorate etc, I've no specific worries that I feel I need to phone up and ask the vet about. He's not even having the odd lick of his wound after those first couple of days so he's no longer walking about looking suitably unimpressed with his collar 

Right now I just keep telling myself (and Ringo), have patience, and hopefully with a bit of luck, next summer will be a *whole* lot different....


----------



## Malmum

Of course next summer will be different and all this worrying will be in the past. You sound like me, trying to find something to worry about. I was lucky in that I had Emma to put me straight, still does about Flynn as she knows how over the top I am.

Never forget the day I started crying because I thought Flynn looked 'different' in himself, nothing wrong with his walking but I just got worried over nothing - got well told off I did and I tell you what it stopped me completely in my tracks and made me see sense, which sometimes where Flynn's concerned I don't always do, lol.
It's natural to worry and you've not done this before so it's all so new too.


----------



## soulful dog

Had a real worry this morning....

I shut Ringo in the room, shut the door at the top of the stairs and then went out the back to cut the grass. It's quite windy today and the room door wasn't quite shut tightly so when the door at the top of the stairs blew open (the front door was ajar because the cable for the lawnmower is plugged in just inside the front door), the gust of wind must have opened the room door too.

I turned round to see Ringo casually standing at the top of the 5 steps into the back garden wagging his tail. He'd got out the room, came down the stairs and round the back to join me - that's what he usually does when I'm cutting the grass after all!

Jeez, what a jolt it gave me. He's now back inside lying in his bed sleeping, seems fine. He looks like he's still walking ok on it, so hopefully he's not done himself any damage, you would notice something.... right?

Bl**dy dog!


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless him, he just wanted to help his mummy with the gardening that's all.  I know what you mean, Flynn has always helped me too and when he wasn't allowed I had to leave him in the front room with someone in there too as he'd get all fidgety. I bet Ringo managed the stairs brilliantly on his own and if you'd been there there would have probably been a big scene about it all, lol. Glad he's okay and as long as he's walking like he was there's obviously no injury, if there were it would have shown with a limp as soon as he'd done it.

Oi Ringo - take it easy lad, you'll kill your mum at this rate!


----------



## Anna43

Oh dear....

I would have got a heart attack.... hope he is ok SD?


----------



## soulful dog

He seems to be fine, no change to the way he's walking. I on the other hand almost did have a heart attack!

Have noticed he's over-extending his hock on both legs though (he used to just do it on one), probably a sign of the under use of his muscles, and not much we can do about that right now. He's definitely eager to get out and do some walking.... another week to go and then I will start taking him beyond the garden for 5 minutes.


----------



## Anna43

Good to know he is ok... must have been very scary for you?

WE are off to FR tomorrow for 6 weeks check up and Xrays, hope all is well - do not lioke this "bump" on Zara's side..

Dismantled the cage yesterday as my daughter is here and friend who is taking us to FR will be borrowing it for her dog's op...

Zara of course over the moon without a cage in sight...

Sofa's are very low and I really have no way of stopping her getting on to them...


----------



## soulful dog

Aw Zara looks so happy to get back to where she belongs 

Good luck tomorrow Anna, hope all goes well.


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless Zara, I bet she feels free at last. 

Good luck for tomorrow all you have to do now is make sure Zara doesn't get the bin overnight  I used to hate the fasting times and watched like a hawk in the garden to make sure Flynn didn't eat grass. 

I am taking Kali to the vets on Wednesday for hip and leg x rays as she has suddenly become very lame on her back right leg. I know she is dysplastic and I just hope it hasn't suddenly worsened, at over seven I really don't want another replacement although Noel said there's no upper age limit. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, Zara looks 100% so don't think you need to worry. :thumbup1:


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - I worry sbout a bump she has on the shaven bit....

How is Ringo doing SD?

Hope Kali is ok Malum.....

IN 12 hours I will knwo Zara's x-tays result....


----------



## Malmum

Anna43 said:


> IN 12 hours I will knwo Zara's x-tays result....


And they will be fine!


----------



## Anna43

I so hope.....

BTW - ordered a new keyboard today, my current one is crp and keys get stuck lol


----------



## Anna43

Appointment is for 11 for both Zara an George the ginger cat.

Both will have X-rays and was told will be able to pick them up 45 min later so..... REALLY should know what is goig on with both of them in 12 hours or so.

Of course freaking out:

1) Zara's "bump"
2) George's walking

Really hope George does not need surgery as he had them on both his back legs at local vets (luxating patella) and 6 weeks cage rest after each op/each leg but I am simply not happy how he walks. I got 4 cats and there is definitely something different about how George moves.

Id his Xrays say all is fine and he is not in any pain - will be really happy.

Same with Zara of course so.... fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Anna43

On our back in the car.

Zara - great. The bump I worried about turned out to be her hip bone LOL

George - no need for surgery but poor cat has arthritis and was told to give him glucosamine.

Zara, no more sling. On lead for anothher 6 weeks but in 2-3 weeks can go out on flexi. No need for hydrotherapy as he muscles are fine.


Roll on another 6 weeks wohooooo


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck with Kali on Wednesday.

Great news for you Anna, that's the big one out of the way, have fun with the steady progress for Zara from now.

Ringo had his staples removed today, took a while as there were so many but he was great for the vet, and they were all surprised to see how well he was walking on that leg already. 3 weeks to go now for the check-up.


----------



## Malmum

Yay :thumbup::thumbup: Well done Zara and well done Anna, you made it and now you can give yourself a huge pat on the back and enjoy a bit of 'you time'! Flynn didn't have hydro after his first op and only did with the second because he'd had a set back with the dislocation. Glad to hear that George doesn't need any surgery and I suppose arthritis can catch up with any of us with older age, animals being no exception. 
You must keep is informed of Zara's progress for a while, I want to see that girl off lead and running in a couple of months. Well done on all you've done for her, now you can both start to reap the benefits. 



So glad Ringo is going from strength to strength, just goes to show that that little excursion he took himself on did him no harm. They are so incredibly brave considering how major this surgery is and you really 'can't keep a good dog down' can you?
Roll on another three weeks and you'll be all home and dry too - as hard as it seems at first six weeks is nothing for what they get out of it is it? Well done for doing a fantastic job, despite all the worry on and off you've been a star so just keep it up for another few weeks and then you can take it easy. 



Hired the field for an hour today for Flynn and the lazy s*d was ready to go home after thirty mins, lol.  Kept making his way to the gate and waiting for me, like 'let's go home mum'! Had a few runs today which is rare for fat boy but he looks lovely when off lead and free.

Poor Kali is still limping despite two different pain killers, we'll see what the x rays show on Weds. Very strange as Flynn would go lame occasionally with his HD but only ever after exercise and he would soon return to normal with pain relief and rest. Kali just doesn't seem to be getting much better.


----------



## Anna43

Oh Malmum - hope Kali is ok.... big hugs to you both *and the rest of the gang*

SoulfulDog - glad Ringo is doing well... 4 weeks to go for the finals 

******************

Arthritis - George is not even 2 years old yet poor thing.... 

Zara snores like mad right now.. wonder how am I going to sleep?????????

Waiting for an email from Miguel (he saw Zara and Noel saw George) - he is going to send me Zara's xrays.....

Nite nite

(ordered a new keyboard as my one is crp, keys worn out, letters can not see and rubbish at touch typing - when it turns out - no more typos LOL)

Still feel like a lemon asking about that "bump" on Zara's side and being told it was her hip bone.... how embarassing LOL


----------



## Anna43

wohoooo - look who is here 

Noel Fitzpatrick - Photos | Facebook


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - how is Kali?

SoulfulDog - how is Ringo?

Hope they both ok?

We went out to the woods today, on a flexi lead - Zata has not been in the woods or on a flexi for nearly 7 weeks.....

Happy day for my girl


----------



## soulful dog

Good for Zara, starts to make it worthwhile when you see that.... Ringo's doing ok, coming up for 3 weeks after his op and I think I'll be starting to take him on short 5 minute walks just to relieve his boredom soon!


----------



## Anna43

Soulful Dog - good to know Ringo is ok. Zara was on 5 min walks straight after the op, increased weekly by 5 min, she is on 40 min now. But I guess Ringo can walk around the flat so he is still better off - Zara was bored silly ... good that cats were visiting her in her cage 


Malmum - worried , you not posting - how is Kali?

Please do let us know.. I do not know this forum, do not go on other threads (short of time as it is) so pls post here or PM me?

Thanks a lont


----------



## Malmum

Sorry for the delay Anna, my batteries on the keyboard went up the creek and I got new ones this afternoon. I didn't post on my phone last night as I wanted to put Kali's x ray pic on.

Anyway picked Kali up yesterday and the x rays showed no further deterioration than when she last had them taken four and a half years ago. Her mild HD is obviously the same and she has the teeniest bit of arthritis on the outer edge of her femurs but nothing anywhere else, so all in all I'm pretty pleased with that. I'm considering having them hip scored if the vet says they are good enough, he's getting back to me on that - just would like to know what her score is. Martys was 28, Flynns 55  and would just like to know what Kali's is. I reckon lower than Martys actually as her hips are in a better position although you can see they are out of the sockets, thankfully not bad enough for replacements, so no seeing Noel again, lol. The x rays of her spine and hock were all okay too, no worries there.










So the diagnosis for her is possible soft tissue injury or nerve damage which he hopes will repair with the anti inflams and she has to lose weight because her extra weight is putting strain on her hips, she is now 50kgs and he wants her down to 40kgs, a mammoth task as she has always been 43kgs and just put weight on from nowhere really, doesn't look tubby but as the vet said that is an awful lot of added strain on her hips. I am booking her in to hydrotherapy and have cut her food right down. Today she has be pretty much spaced out, just lying around sleeping and still having difficulty rising on that right side, I am helping her to her feet with one of Flynns slings - very gently though.
If she doesn't improve in a week or so she may need an MRI to see if she has nerve damage but she is walking better just not rising to her feet very well.

Wow! 40 min walks eh? what a lucky girl that Zara is, bet she can't believe her luck.  Not long to go for Ringo either and he'll be having lovely long walks too.

Onwards and upwards, it's all going well for Zara and Ringo, great news all round. Poor George, he is very young for arthritis and TBH I didn't even realise cats got arthritis, thought they were far too agile for that. Lots of sardines for George to keep him supple eh?

Taking Flynn training in the morning then on his field walk but feel sad for Kali as she can't go out yet. I am going to take her onto the front lawn tomorrow and see how she goes because her walking is a little better but I don't want to do any damage - it's all up in the air right now Flynn has to go out and Kali can't, makes you feel rotten really.


----------



## soulful dog

Good to hear Kali's x-rays are fine, and best of luck trying to get some weight off her, 10kgs is a lot. I'm supposed to try and get Ringo down from 32kg to 28kg, though obviously it's going to have to wait until he's recovered from the op (he's up to 32.5kg in the meantime!).


----------



## Malmum

I think Kali would be fine just losing seven kgs to be honest as Mals are chunky monkeys anyway, unlike Sibes who are slender. I wonder if he thought she was a Sibe, didn't think to ask.

Flynn was actually slimmer when on crate rest than he is now  I was so conscious that he shouldn't gain too much that he had loads of chopped raw veg instead of meat, so two thirds of a meal would be raw veg which in that chunky form is indigestible so no weight from them at all. Now he's back to normal he's been having his usual meals and looks heavy so he too is on a diet. I think I love dishing out the raw menus so much I get carried away, lol.

Glad Ringo is well and try adding some veg to his meals too, cut out some meat and if he likes it he will still feel full up after his dinner. I couldn't just cut the meal down to a tiny portion, I mean it's my fault they are heavy so I have to be kind.


----------



## Guest

Every time I come back, I'm hoping that no one is waiting on new tests! I can't cope with the waits. This is like a soap opera that is interesting! Is anyone near Birmingham? Someone has posted they have a private, well fenced 1 acre paddock, available to hire, for dogs and perhaps something to do with agility, so if you know anyone...

I'm so pleased that everyone seems to be going well, tho to be 2, and an arthritic cat, is very sad. I know a lot of vets take the ball joint off, with cats, and they are supposed to cope very well, but if it is in the spine... I can't believe how everyone seems to be settling so well. So happy for you all.


----------



## luka

Malmum said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you don't have insurance  and I know it's too late as she has already been diagnosed with HD but when young the insurance is pretty cheap. For instance with the Mals it was as little as £15 a month for the first two years and at the moment for Flynn who is four in a couple of weeks it's £32 a month. It does rise considerably with their age but it's in the first couple of years that HD usually raises it's ugly head and if you ever get another dog do consider insuring at least when young. Of course HD can come on later but it's usually seen when the dog is still young.
> 
> Hydrotherapy is an excellent way to help with HD, it strengthens the muslces that support the hips and definitely helps with their walking. A friend of mine has a Mal the same age as Flynn with severe HD, she didn't want to go down the surgery route as she was scared she wouldn't be able to care for her post operatively so has been taking her to hydrotherapy once a week for three years and she out runs her other dog easily. It isn't a cure but with strong muscles the joints are supported better, taking an enormous amount of strain off of the hips.  She isn't having any medication at all except for if she shows any sign of stiffness which is rare.
> 
> There is an injection that some swear by Cartrophen and Osteoarthritis it too is a NSAID I used to give Flynn supplements such as Green Lipped Mussel tablets (search online) glucosamine/chondroitin & MSM which I bought from Asda, I didn't get the doggy ones as the ingredients are the same and my vet said if they have too much what they don't need are expelled in the urine  if you buy specifically for dogs they are way more expensive. Salmon oil is also good. A couple of portions of oily fish added to her meals twice a week will also help her joints - plonk a tin of sardines on her food, she'll love it.
> 
> Combine all this and she'll walk a lot better and with the hydro she may even be able to go without those NSAID's on a daily basis. The Cartrophen is given at weekly intervals for four weeks, when I had Flynns done which was a couple of years ago it was £22 a shot. They mustn't have any other NSAID for a few days before the course, your vet will tell you all of this anyway.


sorry i never rechecked this thread since posting..as i may have completely forgot about it..then posted a thread about advice..then remembered about it 
but thank you for the advice, I kick myself every day for not sorting out her insurance everytime we managed to save the money she managed to find herself in the vets again..first dog bite..then mange..and now this  and we have another dog husky x akita who 2 and is now insured thankfully so at least he will be covered for any problems..
thank you for all the information about the supplements and about being able to use the ones from asda, i saw some in tesco but wasn't to sure so convinced my mum to buy us some doggie ones..which im sure she will be happy to know I can get them cheaper! 
She should be booked in for hydrotherapy by end of sept as one got back go me which works out at about £27 a session just got to sort out all her referrals from the vets till she can get started  while waiting I shall stock up on some sardines i'm sure she won't turn her nose up she loves her tuna and the juices..so is going to be one spoilt pup!


----------



## Malmum

Hope she likes her sardines *Luka*, they never seem to turn their nose up at them and they are really good for them. Hydrotherapy is fabulous and Kali is going to her first session next Wednesday 1st Aug, fingers crossed she'll like it. 

*Soulful dog* - Hows Ringo doing, it must be getting very near to his post op x ray isn't it? Hope he's doing well and you are managing the stairs okay. Won't be long til all this hard work will be in the past and you can relax again.
Good luck with those x rays. 

*Anna* - How's Zara too, you must be having long walks now, maybe even a little off lead time eh? Is she any better with other dogs or still the same? I have found out that Flynn is fine with other dogs as long as I'm not in sight, I really don't know what to do about my nerves, hypnotherapy I think! 
Hope all's okay with you too and you're getting some well earned rest.


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo is doing ok thanks Malmum. It's this coming Monday for his post-op x-rays, that'll be five weeks after his op and he's doing 10-15 minute walks this week. Hope that's not too much too soon, but he seems to be fine. I'll probably keep him at that for this week and next, and all being well with his x-rays, up it to 15-20 minute walks the following week, which will be 6 weeks since his op.


----------



## Malmum

Way to go Ringo, what a star you are! :thumbup:

Good luck for Monday, am sure it'll all be fine if he's doing those walks without any probs. 
Next month will mark two years since Flynns first op and we are now going back to our old haunts for walks, just like we did when he was a pup and it's wonderful. Seeing people we haven't seen in the last two years, explaining what's been going on and watching how Flynn interacts with them, just as he did when a pup only all mature and grown up now. 

Won't be long and Ringo will be back to normal too. Lets know how you get on and hugs from here.


----------



## Malmum

Just wanted to post a small update on another very special boy that I posted about earlier in the year.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/222029-now-true-inspiration.html

This is Ollie (remember him?) who had two hip replacements in less than six months, one in September 2011 and the other December 2011.

Here he is now, fully recovered and living the life of Riley. Seven months since the last op and doing just great.










Way to go gorgeous boy, lots of love and huge hugs from here to you and your mummy. :thumbup:


----------



## soulful dog

Lovely photo, Ollie looks a giant too, great to see another success story. :thumbup:

Ringo's just back from his post op check-up and his vet Luke was very happy with his progress. His x-rays were fine, and he's already starting to build up muscle in his new hip to the extent it's a couple of cms thicker than his other hip. We'll start building up his walks now, and will take him swimming in a couple of weeks time too. He'll go back for another check-up in two months, and although he still has pain in his other hip, hopefully he'll be managing so well with his new one it won't need anything done surgically.

Looking good right now, though he's currently lying about feeling sorry for himself and has just been sick on my bedroom carpet after being sedated for his x-rays earlier. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Malmum

:thumbup: I am so very pleased to read that Ringo is doing everything he should be. It's a great feeling of relief when you have that post op x ray isn't it? Bet he'll love his swim and it really does build the muscles up quickly. Ollie never had hydro but he does go in the sea so I suppose it's helped him loads. With exercise built up over a number of weeks hydro isn't a necessity but it does the job faster so if you can take him that's brilliant. 

This thread just keeps going from strength to strength and the dogs on it are all fantastic ambassadors of this wonderful surgery. I hope it helps anyone considering a THR come to a decision.

Well done Ringo, you are yet another star! :thumbup:


----------



## Anna43

Sorrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyy for not being around, lots of things on my head, will catch up at the weekend.

Zara is fine. We are supposed to go for a 12 week check up towards the end of August but can not take time off in August at all so will be going 1st Monday in September.

Went to FR with my friend and her GS yesterday....same op. But he did not stay - was booked for Thursday.

Why? He pretty much got an ASBO while there.. sigh....

Friend was also told she will need stay when he is knocked off (in the car park on arrival, then on a stretcher into surgery) and be with him when they wake him up - to take him home in the evening of the day of surgery.


----------



## Malmum

Lovely to hear that Zara is okay, thought no news was good news! 

Goodness, your friends dog!  That's way scary, he must be extremely aggressive to have to be treated like that. Wonder if it was because he is scared and it made him react badly. Oh well, at least he can still have the op but taking him home the same day is a worry I would think. 
Did Noel examine him?


----------



## Anna43

Yes, we have seen Noel - Cortez just did not shut up in the waiting room..... just would not shut up all the time.. sigh...

Myfriend is taking him in for 11:30 today, they are going to give him something at the car park, operate and she is going to take him home today.. worried about all this to be honest


----------



## Anna43

Cortez was taken in, on a stretcher from a car park.. as soon as he nodded of after the injection.

Fingers crossed for the boy (and for the vets/nurses operating on him).

My friend went home to p[ick up 2 friends to help her take Cortez home after his surgery...

Hope all goes well for them...


----------



## Anna43

How is Kali Malmum?

Glad Ringo is doing well....

Ollie is just lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Zara was on 30 min walk 6 weeks post surgery - 1 week 5 min, 2 week 10 min etc etc.

She can do almost an hour now but gets tired around 50 min and drags me home....

Let her off the lead for 10 min yesterday, she was over the moon...LOL


----------



## Anna43

Well, my friend had a call from FR to be there by 3pm, as that is when they plan to wake Cortez up and they want her to be with him when they do it....

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - did you got for a 12 week check up with Flynn?

I saw Miguel at 6 weeks and he never mentiones a 12 week check up.

I saw this is paperwork and asked at FR about it when I was there on Monday - they said yes, he put a note about 12 week check up on the system.

Hmmmm


----------



## soulful dog

Nice to hear Zara is progressing just fine, and good luck to your friend and her dog! He should be ok once he's home.... possibly they'll give him some sedatives to keep him calm for the first few days?

Our vet Luke said the follow-up schedule after the op is 6 weeks, 3 months, six months and then annually. Ringo saw him at 5 weeks and is due back in just under two months from now.


----------



## Anna43

SD - thanks...

Cortez is now back home with his mum and her other 3 dogs.. Yes, she has 4 dogs in an upstairs flat - 3 GS and the latest arrival from a shelter in Poland - a little mix breed old lady with a damaged leg.. she will be next at FR....

Keeping my fingers crossed for Cortez and his mum...

Cortez - at the back.... first Nora and Hera and Cortez at the end:










Cortez with Hera:










And Again Cortez with Hera










Cortez alone - at last LOL










Hera, Nora and the little mix adopted from POland - ironically her name was... Prada......so she stayed Prada 










My friend will have Noel lok at her poor paw (not insured, she adopted the dog as it is poor thing) as soon as she pays off Cortez'es op as Cortez'es insurance was unfortunately only £3600 towards the op....


----------



## Anna43

Poor Cortez freaks out in the cage when my friend is leaving a room even for a moment.. He is such a mummy's boy and so used to following her around all the time....

Zara was at the veta for 4 nights past the surgery which made things a lot easier but Cortez went home on the day of his surgery....

Will post some post op photos oh=f him tomorrow...

He got sedatives for 2 weeks but my friend was told not to give him any today - of course his anaestetics needs to wear off first...


----------



## Malmum

Oh goodness, what a worry having to pick Cortez up so soon after surgery, bet your friend is well worried although by the sound of it Cortez will be far better off at home being nursed anyway. Lovely dogs she has and to have taken that little one on too, so very sweet.

Hope he recovers nice and quickly like all the others on this thread and is back to normal in no time, bless him.

*SD* - Once they have had their post op x ray Noel doesn't need to see them again - ever! They did say that Flynn had scar tissue and his leg didn't quite stretch as much as they had wanted after the last op but that was due to two lots of scaring with the two ops. They told me to take him back after the six week x ray just for a physical exam to see how the leg flexed but he was having hydrotherapy and was flexing fine so I phoned and said I wasn't at all worried about him and cancelled the appointment.
*Anna* - Would think you can do that if you feel Zara is okay as it's a mission taking her anyway isn't it? Maybe she has scaring too and they want to check her flexibility after a while to see if it's within normal range. They asked me to take Flynn back after another six weeks from the final x ray but he just got so excited and the journey was over two hours so didn't see the point as he was walking and swimming fine.

Kali is improving and I am so glad because at one point this week I thought she may have Degenerative Myelopathy, she had a few episodes of falling over from a standing position, which was worrying. She was walking strangely too with a sway but that has stopped now, thank goodness. I put this thread up about her hydro yesterday and at the mo she seems fine. Think with her it's either muscular or a nerve thing. Hoping the hydro makes her stronger.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/250045-kalis-first-hydro-session.html


----------



## Anna43

Oh, Cortez is not very happy in the cage so she may be in for a bumpy ride with him.....

Cortez - faling asleep at FR car park (then he was taken in on a stretcher for his surgery)










Before waking up from surgery:



















At home in the cage:



















He was not given a padded collar, only the lamphade one - posted Zara's collar to his mum today.. hopefully she will get it tomorrow.

Lots of questions which we will have to email to Noel as the situation was a bit unusual and some things were not asked at pick up. I was unable to take yesterday off and to go with my friend unfortunately and she is not super confident with her English and forgot to ask few things.

Obviously he has the painkiller patch stapled to his side - no idea how long is this for and how to take it off?

And few more things....

************************

Zara has been chasing the cats in the garden today, she looks absolutely fine. Her other leg got visibly worse though but have no choice only to wait till NOvember for a new pot of insurance to kick in to do the other leg.

3 months....

May cancel the 12 week check up if all looks fine here as TBH the over 2 hour round trip and having to ask favours again....

I need to get to Stratford from here (bus and train about 30 min) then from STratford ro Richmond by overground (1 hour 10 min on a good day) then ask my friend (Cortez'es mum) to take me from Richmond (she lives in Hounslow) to FR which is another hour... and then back... Will see.

************************

Malmum/SoulfulDog, yours are boys so perhaps you can tell us - how could they pee with the sling under their .. ermmm bits? Cortez did not pee so far. Hmmmmm

************************

Malumu - Kali's hydro looks like a lot of fun... where ? FR or more local?


----------



## Anna43

*Oh dear, just realised it will be 10 weeks post op on MOnday the 6th for Zara*


----------



## Malmum

Goodness ten weeks post op eh? Flown by for me but not you I'd wager. 

As for boys peeing, I used to wait til Flynn stood still and move the sling up to his chest then as he began to move off just slip it back down to his waist. He hardly ever cocked his leg, still doesn't and stopped cocking shortly after being neutered. He stands and slightly lifts a back leg off the ground by about four inches - too lazy fo standing on three legs to pee, lol!

Kali goes to hydro in Wickford, about half hours drive away. Going to take Flynn too once she's been a few times and I know the route better as I'm terrible at directions. I'm taking her training next week where Flynn goes just to show the that I do have a perfectly behaved dog and Flynn is simply a spoiled brat, lol! 

Poor Cortez it must be so upsetting for him, bet the poor boy is scared. Hope the seds help to keep him calm.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks a lot Malmum.. will pas the pe method info on


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo didn't cock his leg at all to start with, still stood on all four legs and just squatted very slightly to pee. I just shifted the sling forward a little when he started to squat. Wasn't too bad as to start with he wasn't really wanting to do anything much more than toilet then back in the house. Since Cortez is straight home after the op he's even less likely to want to do anything, the first pee etc is a relief though!

So you are definitely getting Zara's other hip done too, did they say it had deteriorated?

Our vet is obviously aware of us having to bear the full cost so has said all along we'll wait and see how Ringo gets on with one new hip before seeing if anything further needs done. He didn't mention anything about his other hip in the x-rays, just tested his range of movement and the pain is still there in the other hip but I'm not sure if it affects him in normal day-to-day activities.


----------



## Anna43

SD thanks for that. COrtez still did not pee, hopefully he will soon.

Zara's both hips were equally bad and after the first being operated, her whole weight was on the other so made it worse. Yes, definitely the other one will be done, November.


----------



## Anna43

Well, had a million sms from Cortez'es mum today and among them good news - Cortez done a pee .. twice wohooooooo


----------



## Malmum

Ha ha - that is just the icing on the cake when they do that first wee, then comes the first poo. Never before had I been so worried about a wee - or should I say lack of!

Glad he's doing okay and hope your friend is not stressing too much.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - oh she is stressing.. of course she is.

But as she says,.....good Zara had it done before Cortez, my friend was the one taking me back and forth to FR so seen all with Zara.. makes it a bit easier.

And me, I had you and your diary here... XXXXX


----------



## Anna43

oh and yes, waiting for the first poo...lol

Cortez eats like a horse so that is a good thing.

Zara was a problem as staying at FR for a week - they were giving her tinned food (does not get it at home) as they were worried she was not eating. She eats weird way - she eats at night, food in her bowl all day she gobbles it down at night - but they were worried and have her tinns. So I had a problem switching her onto dry food again when she came back home.

Cortez eats when he is given the food, there and then so no issues


----------



## Anna43

Cortez today...


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless him, he looks so fed up but at least he's out of the crate occasionally. He'll be right as rain in no time and once the initial six weeks have passed time just flies by - have you noticed that? I felt that once he didn't have to be crated and the sling wasn't needed everything seemed to speed up.

You know it's nearly two years since Flynn first op and I just take it for granted now that he's just my normal boy, like any of the other dogs. I tend to forget the times he would cry out when getting up from a sleep  he cry then come over wagging his tail, he was so brave and it was heart breaking to see him like that. Not any more though eh and no more of that blinking Metacam that made his lip so sore because I didn't realise it was dribbling a little when I squirted it in his mouth before a meal? Good old Noel, can't thank him enough! :thumbup:

A thread on here tonight *'poor Lola'* was just saying to the op that we'll help talk her through if she has to have surgery - with pleasure eh?


----------



## Anna43

Yup, times flied after the first 6 weeks, the cage bit was the worst....

Is Lola's mum not joining us here?


----------



## Malmum

Lola is having her x rays next week so I think she will know more about what her hips are like by then. She also isn't insured but they have put money aside so may still be able to have it done. So glad I had insurance I'd have been right 'up a creek without a paddle' if I hadn't!

Looking at Cortez, isn't it bl**dy typical that they always want to lie on the op side? You'd think they'd find it uncomfortable. Goes to show how ordinary it feels doesn't it?
I know with humans they can lie on the op side but must have a pillow between their legs to keep the hip aligned.


----------



## Anna43

Well, yup, Zara was lying on the operated side too.....

Ewa, Cortez'es mum is sleeping next to his cage with the other 3 of her dogs around....

What is strange.. Noel tols her that Coretez can have 3 walks, 10-15 min each.

I remember with Zara they tols me 3 walks 5 min each to start with. Then when I saw Alex- he said 2 walks only per day.... Hmmmmm

Remembered how you posted Flynn's lucky sling for another dog - I posted zara's comfy collar to Cortez.. also - he has Zara's cage/vet bed and bowls too......Hope it will be lucky


----------



## Anna43

> Good *old *Noel


Oh dear... hope the GOERGEOUS Noel is not reading this topic


----------



## Malmum

Lol - don't think Noel gets the time to read forums, probably just finished and op! 

I don't understand how the info is different with each dog, all I would say is the advice you were given for a five min walk and pee would be what I would do, making it ten if he looked like he was going to toilet but hadn't yet. Think sometimes the advice is conflicting but five mins is the norm as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Anna43

Well, just got an sms about an hour ago - Cortez done his first post op poo 

Hurray..... LOL


----------



## soulful dog

Never have pees and poos been so eagerly awaited eh?


----------



## Malmum

soulful dog said:


> Never have pees and poos been so eagerly awaited eh?


Lol - too true, even going out after dark with a torch in case anything is missed. At one stage after his first op Emma would walk behind saying 'slow down mum I think he's going to go in a minute' So glad the neighbours couldn't see us watching his rear end so closely!


----------



## canine

Hi Malmum. I haven't read all the posts on here but the diary is brilliant and I will get through all the posts in time. I will be keeping a small lab/ret for a few days at the end of the month and she had a double arthroplasty at six months. She is now nearly two. I was wondering if you know if it is safe to walk her on a harness? Her owner normally walks her on a collar but I find she pulls to the point of hurting my shoulder but if I use a combo of harness and collar she is great, though it's a bit like flying a kite.  I've tried researching on line but can't find information regarding harness walking. I know about keeping pressure off her back end and was wondering if the harness would increase the pressure. I've only had her once before and had to resort to the harness to control her but couldn't get a straight answer from her owner regarding harness walking. I really don't want to put the dog at risk but would rather give this client up rather than hurt myself or her. Sorry for bothering you but I thought since you have been thought it you might be able to help.


----------



## Anna43

Yup, poos and pees... what joy


----------



## Malmum

Hi canine  from what I have read an arthroscopy can have limited benefits anyway and the repair often needs doing again at some point. Funnily enough my son has just had a knee arthroscopy and some cartilage cleaned up as it was torn, he is back to normal already and had the op eight weeks ago, back to work and as a loft converter is constantly bending and stooping. He has been told that it will likely need to be done in around two years or so's time as it's not a complete cure usually.
Do you know what was actually done during the arthroscopy, my son had a medial meniscectomy - in other words he had a tear repaired and some tissue cut away at the same time. An arthroscopy is just a camera looking into joints, a gastroscopy is a camera that looks into the stomach, a cystoscopy in the bladder and so on. So an arthroscopy is just an examination with a camera on the end of an endoscope that looks at joints, it's what was done to repair a problem that matters.

I would think pulling on the lead would put more pressure on the dog rather than using a harness but if you're that concerned why not use a head collar and take any risk of pulling away completely. I use a Dogmatic on Flynn not because he pulls but if he reacts to another dog, hedgehog or rabbit etc. I have better control. TBH I have tried a Halti non pull harness, the one with the chest ring on all three of my Mals and they can still pull if they feel like it, the head collar is far more effective for them. Mind you Mals and harness's are a recipe for pulling, it's what they do best.

Personally I wouldn't think you can harm the dog with a harness, as I said I would rather use that than have the dog pulling and putting pressure on the legs that way.
I think in your position I would also want a clear answer from the owner as to if they agree you can use a harness, just in case they decide it's your fault if the dog injures itself again. A disclaimer stating you have their permission is your best bet. If they aren't sure tell them to ask the vet who carried out the arthroscopy and let you know what he/she says. Def get a disclaimer written up though as the dog will likely need another op at sometime in it's life and you using a harness is unlikely to alter that but you don't want to be blamed for it.


----------



## Anna43

In my limited knowledge of using a harness - Zara pulled way more with a harness on than with a normal collar on....Head collar/halti is a much better option.


----------



## Malmum

Agree with that Anna. With the Mals they can pull to kingdom come on a harness, even with a chest ring because the chest and neck area are their strongest points. Don't know about smaller breeds though, perhaps some are better suited to walking on a harness as opposed to a collar.


----------



## canine

Thanks very much for you answer Malmum. The owner told me that both of the femurs were removed and as a result there is no bone where it should be. I think the reason she pulled less on the harness was because she had never worn one before so found it weird but she seemed happy on it. I'll talk to the owner about the halti's, etc and see if we can come to an agreement. I love my job and I hate it when a dog pulls because as well as potential accidents I always think the dog is not really enjoying the walk. I'll prepare an agreement re head wear and explain that I can't walk her without it. Thanks again folks. Your advice is much appreciated and it helps just to discuss doggy problems with those much more experienced with certain dog issues. xx


----------



## Malmum

The owner should know what the dogs prognosis is, after all they paid for the op and the surgeon always tells you how to walk the dog and how long the recovery will be. I know from what Noel told me that Flynns hips should last his life time, at least ten years plus. They should have a rough idea if she may have any future problems - hope she doesn't.

I too hate dogs pulling and think it spoils their walk, mine don't pull but have a very high prey drive so if a fox comes into view it's time to dig your heels in and hold on tight, lol!


----------



## Anna43

Oh, Zara generally does not pull much but is still much better off than on the lead TBH.

And yes, seeing a fox/another dog/cat - dig the heels in and hold on to a lamp post LOL


----------



## Malmum

Postman came today and delivered Flynns lucky sling from Ringo's mummy. Well done beautiful boy, first off with the sling - next the new life! :thumbup:

Well done to his mummy too for all the hard work and dedication, it's paid off and all of us on here know that wasn't exactly easy!


----------



## soulful dog

Cheers Malum, it might only be part one for Ringo, but at least he's a bit more comfortable now. Thanks again for the loan of the sling, you're a star


----------



## Anna43

Wohooooooooooooooooooooo Ringo without the sling - great :thumbup:

How is he doing?

Zara.. erm.... should be still on a lead for another week but erm.. was letting her off for a bit here and there and 2 days ago we met a friend of mine with his 7 month old GS pup (already the size of Zara) and them 2 had a great off lead time.. and then another GS joined then.... oh dear.. Zara was over the moon chasing 2 boys ... no problems with the leg whatsoever.

We are going for the 12 week check up after all, on the 20th. Cortez will have his 2 week checkup and Zara her 12 week check up at the same time, we are going together.

Cortez is doing well too, considering him being such a mum's baby boy.. and crying a bit when left in a cage....

He will have his dressing off on the 20th and his check up, fingers crossed all will be well 

How is Kali doing Malmum? Hope all well?


----------



## Malmum

Yep great news about Ringo, another star for the thread.

Glad Cortez is doing well and hope he is a good boy when he next see's 'Uncle' lol! Zara is being a naughty little madam but you must be so pleased seeing her progress like she has. Hugs to her from me and to Ringo too oh and Cortez, coo there are so many, lol! 

Kali still gets stiff and a bit limpy but is worse when she has too much rest so I treated her today, see here. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/251857-took-kali-training.html

Nice to see her getting the attention for a change.


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo is getting five minutes off lead during his 30 min walk, but not when other dogs are about so he doesn't get too playful. I threw a ball for him a couple of times this morning, just gentle stuff to try and get him moving faster than his usual saunter while his nose is stuck to the ground searching for food! The vet said as well as the length of walk we could gradually start building it his off lead time too, and the week after next I'll try and take him for a wee swim somewhere. Continual progress, though I'm not sure when I should start letting him off lead with other dogs - any thoughts?

Edit: as I posted in your Kali training thread, I think Ringo would much prefer Flynn's laze about at home instead. He's keener to go for walks now, but I think he really is a bit lazy - can't say too much though, I'm probably the same!


----------



## Anna43

OMG - Ringo off the lead laready?

I was told Zara can only go off lead for few minutes after 12 weeks from the op....

But I started letting her off lead from last week and today was the first time I threw a ball for her, not far, just a bit.

Cortez pulled his thingy covering the stitches off - so he is back in the collar now that there is no dressing on it. 

Malmum - that photo of Cali flat out still makes me laugh LOL


----------



## Malmum

I personally wouldn't let Ringo off lead til after three months post op and playing fetch was a no no for some time, reason being fetch is bad for HD, the sudden stop puts great pressure on the hip joints and with the replacement I would worry this wouldn't be good. Off lead first for a couple of months then fetch if it's absolutely necessary, just exploring and having the freedom of off lead walks should be enough for a while with games coming much later. You don't want that hip knocked out because there isn't sufficient muscle mass surrounding it to keep it in. 

Flynn has never been a fetcher so I never had that problem. but I've read enough about HD to know fetch games directly affect the hips. He's got his whole life ahead of him to do loads of stuff so no point taking risks and rushing it. I've seen a dislocation and wouldn't want any lovely dogs on this thread going through that again! 

Just imagine a dislocation with repair costing £2,500 (like Flynns) and what if it dislocates again? Noel used a different sized 'arm' for Flynns second onebut another surgeon may do it differently. In humans once dislocated they seem to continue to dislocate,what would be the option then? Possibly a femoral head ostectomy (not good prognosis for large dogs) amputation (not good for heavy dogs) failing these PTS! 

That's how I looked at it with Flynns post op recovery and took no chances at all. I just don't think it's worth it and three months is nothing to wait. 

Anna - the flat out dog lying on the hose pipe us Flynn unless you mean the one of Kali in the field.


----------



## Anna43

Oh dear... yeah I meant the hose pipe one.. Flynn????? LOL

Zara does not play fetch, she hardly ever gives the ball back. She was mostly just carrying it around but you are absolutely right about the fetch turning/ttwisting/short run/stop/turn being VERY bad for hips.. and so soon after the surgery too - Soulful Dog.. not having a go at you, hope you know we mean well?


----------



## soulful dog

No that's great, I posted to ask because I wanted your feedback. I've been doing gentle throws so he's not doing sudden stops, twisting etc (as he doesn't bring the ball back anyway!), but that's fine, I won't risk it for now. He's just such a plodder that he rarely gets above a fast walk that I'm keen to try and get him moving a bit to lose a little weight!

What do you think about tug of war games? This is his favourite but again, I've just been playing very quick, gentle games with him as I'm unsure how this would effect his hips.

I hadn't expected to be letting him off the lead yet but the vet was really pleased with how well he was doing and said we could start letting him off for 5 minutes at a time and gradually build this up along with the length of walks. He doesn't get off the lead every time, maybe once or if he's lucky, twice a day and only if there are no other dogs around. In fact it's just this week he's started it, and only been off the lead five times so far.


----------



## Anna43

tugging is as bad as fetch, perhaps actually worse as he has to put all his weigh on and dig his back legs into the ground so to speak to be able to tug.....

just take it easy with him for that little bit longer, really not worth the risk IMHO

*****


just about to take Zara out but it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot outside...


----------



## Malmum

Agree that tug is bad too. Why not play find it with him for a while, get him to use his brain instead of the physical activity. Flynn's way thick when it comes to find it, hates it and finds it once, maybe twice but far too taxing for the grey matter for him to want to do it any longer - lazy sod!

Not too hot here today (Sunday) nice sea breeze but I took Kali and Flynn out (separately) at 11.30 and midnight, lovely and cool and no one around. Like taking them out that time, it settles them nicely for the night, I walk locally though especially with Kali as she is too friendly with people, lol.


----------



## Anna43

SD - how is Ringo?

Malmum - how is Kai?

On Monday , Cortez is going for his a bit late 2 week check up and Zara for her 12 week check up.. fingers crossed both will be fine...


----------



## Malmum

*Friday 17th August. (Two years on)*

Two long years have passed since Flynn's first hip replacement and it seems so far away now. Other dogs have come and gone, had their hip replacements and started their new lives and between them all have made a remarkable recovery, Flynn and I send them our best wishes for a great future, as we hope to share together too. This diary has grown and I am happy to be able to say other people have found it's contents useful and a help with their own dogs surgery and rehab. Seems an age since I first tapped the keys and started posting on here.

The past two years have held many emotions for me, many fears after the second op and many tears of joy as well as sadness when things didn't go quite to plan, so many sleepless nights that Emma and I lost count and just three hours became a regular 'luxury' we daren't even dream of having more than.
But here we are now, watching other people's dogs go through the same steps as we had walked, now we are on lookers and it feels so very nice. Nice to know we have had our share and now can look forward to a better future and nice to know other dogs will be doing the same. Those owners who put their faith and trust into their orthopaedic surgeon, despite the fear which I know we all shared at some point and now that faith and trust is showing wonderful results.

I have at last taken for granted the way Flynn walks, without limping and without pain. I used to look for any sign of a limp for months after the ops and every day would be so grateful for the dog Noel Fitzpatrick has given back to me, a far stronger dog than before Flynn met this wonderful man. I now just expect Flynn to be normal, to be able to walk where ever I want to walk with him and for as long as I wish. I never expect to see him struggle to rise to his feet or whine on doing so - until you have seen your dog the way Flynn was you perhaps will not realise how that feels but I can tell you there is no way in the World I could describe how fantastic that is. I have to admit to being a worrier and taking things even more slowly than Noel said I needed to but I just felt there was no rush, he has his entire life ahead of him so why rush and perhaps do damage? Flynn wasn't allowed to even trot around my garden until six months post op - I said I was a worrier.  After seeing him dislocated I just knew I couldn't chance that again and so I didn't. Since both of the post op 'all clears' I have never even had a twinge that something wasn't right, not one single instance so I feel my caution paid off. I would say the same to anyone having this op, no need to rush and so much to lose if it goes wrong. 

So here we are two years on all done and dusted, ops a long way back in the past and everything ahead of us. We have done a lot since his last op and seen a lot of new people and a lot of new dogs along the way and intend to see many more.

From this at the very beginning.









Through rehab.









Exploring new places.









His assessment and training.









His first ever off lead run.









Today a celebratory bath.









My lovely 'orange' boy.









With the World at his feet!









Even when he's not on them! 









I hope this thread continues to grow with many other dogs having hip replacement surgery and most of all I hope the dogs in it will be an inspiration to anyone considering this as a treatment for hip dysplasia in their dog. 
To see a once debilitated dog walk, run and play without pain is something you cannot describe and to not have to keep giving potentially damaging pain relief is so comforting. For the few weeks it takes of careful nursing it repays a million fold in the end - I kid you not! 

Special thanks to all those who have added to this thread, I hope between us we can help others should they decide to go for hip replacement surgery with their dogs.


----------



## Guest

You got me teary... So glad for you and thank you for thinking of others, starting, and even now, being such a support to those who so need a handhold and comfort. Big hugs


----------



## soulful dog

Lovely post Malmum, great to see the photos of Flynn. I can only imagine the relief and joy you must get from seeing them :thumbup:

Ringo's now at the 8 week mark and doing fine. In the past couple of weeks I can see him getting stronger with his walks (and he's really enjoying the 5 mins off lead wandering about sniffing for food!). In the past week he started off doing the few stairs outside the house but still using the stairlift inside, but now he's to do all the stairs himself, and this is where I can see the difference in him.

It remains to be seen if he'll need the second hip done, but already he can now walk up the stairs without stopping - that just makes me so happy! Onwards and upwards!

Good luck on Monday Anna43, to Zara & Cortez.


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - great post 

Thanks so much for this thread, made is so much easier for me to decide to go ahead with Zara's surgery and for Ewa to go ahead with Cortez'es surgery.

Thanks to YOU we know what to expect and what to watch out for day by day so big thanks to you XXXX

SoulfulDog - great to know Ringo is doing well too. 8 weeks, time flies.....

Cortez will be a bit over 2 weeks, 2.5 actually for his 2 week check up but Ewa only has time off on Mondays so that is why we are going on Monday.

And it will be 12 weeks on the dog since Zara's surgery so....

I really feel for Ewa as with 4 dogs at home and in a 1st floor flat - she is doing 6 walks per day now. 3 with Cortez alone and 3 with her 3 girls. AND she works full time. The lucky thing is that she lives above her workplace so at least no travelling to work....

Cortez is doing well too....


So all "our" dogs on here are good examples that hip replacement is the way to go ... in those circumstances


----------



## Malmum

It's great to hear how well Zara, Ringo and Cortez are all doing. I bet Ringo is loving his off lead times and what an achievement to be tackling those stairs. All plain sailing from now on and hopefully he won't need another op, that Alita didn't and six years on was still doing fantastic. 
Way to go Ringo! :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for Cortez on Monday and what a mission your friend has on her hands, makes me feel quite spoilt the way Emm helped me nurse Flynn, lol. We were talking about the journeys to Noel and back, all the time Flynn mouthing off as Mals do and fidgeting with me hanging on to him for dear life scared he'd stand up and damage his hip - so glad all that's over. Mind you the little tyke always stands on journeys and rarely lies down, if he does it's ten mins max. 

Good luck with Zara's check, would think they'll be very happy with her and discharge her completely - til next time that is! Well done brave girl. 

I will be asking my vet to request Kali's recent x rays from the vet hospital on Monday because she has good days and bad days. Today she is limping so bad I couldn't take her out and it's so sad because she knows she goes out when Flynn comes back, gets all excited and all I could do was take her on the front garden for 'sniffings' for ten mins and all the time she's waiting to start our walk. My vet knows all the dogs but I took her to the hospital in case she was kept in as my vet don't have staff on duty during the night, they have a vet pop in twice and I'm not happy with that. My vet (Hugh) liased with FR when Flynn had his ops and I think Kali may have to see Noel too if she needs an MRI. I think her problem must be ligament or likewise simply because her condition varies from day to day - a bit like my sons meniscal tear on his knee that he's just had repaired. At least Kali isn't dog reactive but she does yell the whole time when in the car, she lies down but the noise......


Anyhow will keep you posted and at least she'll be in good hands if she sees Uncle Noel!


----------



## Anna43

Oh poor Kali- hope whatever it is, uncle Noel will be able to sort it out for her.. pls give her a big tummy rub from us XXX

*****************

Talk about howling in the car... last time with Cortez - he was barking on top of his voice pracically the whole hour driving from Richmond to FR, thought I would go completely deaf - he barked at every car on the motorway poor boy...LOL

*****************

OK- exactly 2 weeks ago I was absolutely freaking out and wondering if I made the right decision to put Zara (and myself) through this surgery.....

This morning though :






It was well worth it to see her running after the ball like that AND walking home without limping on one of her legs.

The other leg will need to be done too, it got worse since the durgery as she was putting all her weight onto the "un-operated on" leg... but...

The new insurance pot of 7k kicks in in November and will be heading to FR soon after.

My brave little-big girl


----------



## Anna43

Well...

Left home before 7n am today, bus to Manor park, train to Stratfoird and another one from Stratford to Richmond - with Zara.

Ewa picked up as at Richmond and off we went to collect Cortez - not having a clea how Zara and Cortez will like the idea of being on same car - they only ever met once.

Cortez was given 2 tablets of sedative - they did not start to work by the time we put him at the back of the car and Zara on back seat.

They pretty much ignored each other (big relief) - Zara was sleeping and Cortez was barking at every car on the motorway (read:non stop).

WE got there, Zara was checked over by Miguel and give all clear (thanks Miguel), Cortez with Ewa in the car park - was spotted by Noel who promptly said "Miguel will come OUT to see Cortez"..Hmmmm

Cortez'es stitches were taken out in a car park - the boy was as good as gold. He is with people BUT I think they were scared after his last time's ermmm barking mad performance .....

Cortez is fine for the 2 weeks past surgery so another big relief there too.

Smewhere in between all that, in the car park, Cortez and Zara got into a slanging match - no idea how else to call it. They were face to face to one another, both of leads, not lunging at each other at all but started barking mad at one another. one did, one stopped the other stared - as if they were having a conversation. Noses wringled, teets out and barking but not trying to kill one another - just "shouting" at each other. Me and Ewa were in stitches at that point.. It looked hillarious.

On the way BAC, about 10-15 min into the journey - his sedative started to work (he is a tough boy LOL) and off he went to sleep ....

In any case - both dogs are doing great.. 

Got pre and post op Xrays for both but my photo bucked hates me now.....

Will ask Ewa to upload and will then post here......

Thanks a million for everyone's help and support.

Malmum - how is Kai doing?

SoulfulDog - how is Ringo?


----------



## Anna43

Zara's pre op Xrays










Zara's post op Xrays










Cortez'es pre op Xray










Cortez'es post op Xray


----------



## Malmum

Great x rays and the new hips look fantastic - as always with FR. :thumbup:

Will have a better look when we get the Internet back once BT get their act together  but everything looks great. What a mission for you with all that travelling, just as well Zara is a good girl because I couldn't begin to imagine Flynn in her situation - his mummy would have kittens! 

Hugs to Zara and the feisty Cortez, great nursing by both mummy's. 

Like the way Noel 'passes the buck' must be lovely to be the boss, lol!


----------



## soulful dog

Good stuff Anna43, so how much exercise is Zara getting now?

It's all quiet with Ringo just plodding along until his next check-up in September. Though he went for a wee paddle/swim for the first time since his op at the weekend. He absolutely loved it but was noticeably tired afterwards.


----------



## Malmum

Ah bless Ringo, what a brave boy and I bet he loved his swim. It's a major op and I'd imagine he would feel tired to begin with after all the rest they have post op, I think we feel up beat and energetic because of the release from nursing and the dogs get whacked out with their sudden new found freedom. 

Well done all round and hope you're both enjoying your new found freedom. :thumbup:

Took Flynn for a field romp today and for the first time he actually had a good run, usually the lazy lad just plods along. His training class is a bit long at an hour a go, after 45 mins he gets fed up and no amount of treats will get him shifted, he just wants out and to get to the field - he's cottoned on to the fact that he has his freetime afterwards.


----------



## Anna43

SouldfulDog - not long to go now.... Ringo will be as good as new.

At the chack up, Miguel said Zara can do "everything" now so this is what we do.

She is chasing her ball running like mad when we go out and no limping, no tiredness nothing. As good as new my girl 

Poor Flynn, Zara would be hopeless at any classes, she likes her FREEDOM to do as she pleases


----------



## Anna43

Zara - as good as new.

Cortez - 4 weeks tomorrow, 2 more of off with the cage 

How is Ringo?

How is Kai?

I assume Flynn is all good of course?


----------



## Malmum

Keep up the good work with Zara and Cortez will soon be free again and enjoying his pain free life - wonderful! 

Kali stopped limping completely and then will have the occasional limp after lying on her right side so I wonder if that's what's doing the damage but try as I may she won't lie on the left side. At the moment she is coping with normal walks so a trip to Noel is not needed and her hydro is going well. 

His Lordship is as good as ever, loving everything and doing just what he wants - still getting away with murder but so incredibly sweet and loving I can't resist, lol. He nearly caught a sparrow fledgling yesterday, never seen him move so fast. I managed to get it before him and return it to the nest in my neighbours garden, so no 'take away' for Flynny - Ha ha!


----------



## Anna43

So good news all over then Malmum? Glad to hear that....

Zara getting a massage from George:










SD - how is Ringo doing?


----------



## Malmum

That is an absolutely gorgeous picture. You have such nice cats and Zara is looking fantastic. All that worry for nothing eh? lol! 

ETA - Have you seen this thread? Absolutely disgusting what some people will do for money eh? 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/256663-dangers-breeding-dog-double-hip-replacement.html


----------



## Anna43

Thanks..

Oh dear that poor rottie...


----------



## Anna43

SoulfulDog - ??????

How is Ringo doing?????


----------



## Anna43

?????????????


----------



## Malmum

Hope Ringo's okay I notice SD was last on on the 29/08 but perhaps just a bit busy at the mo. I often forget to post when I intend to, lets hope that's the case here.


----------



## soulful dog

Sorry guys, Ringo is doing fine, I've just not been on the forum recently 

Great photo of Zara, she's looking great, and good to hear Kali isn't limping as much.

Ringo goes for his 3-month check-up at the end of this month, I think his right hip should be pretty much normal by then. He was a bit stiff getting out his bed earlier today after going for bit longer walk than normal, so I fear the vet will say he needs his other hip done... but we'll see.

In the short-term, for some reason the fur isn't growing on his back, the leg is fine and right next to the base of his tail is all growing back in ok, but he still has a big square patch on his back that just hasn't grown at all. No idea why, or if anything can be done to 'encourage' it to grow!


----------



## Malmum

OMG am so glad Ringo is okay, I wondered if he'd had a set back but am so pleased to know it's not that. Great guy, big big hugs from here to your brave soldier and nearly three months eh? seems like only yesterday when I posted Flynns sling to you.

All plain sailing from now on and only time will tell about the other hip I suppose, hopefully with the support of a strong new hip he may be okay with just the one. I can't imagine why his fur isn't growing back but think I remember Anna saying something along those lines about Zara, will see when she comes on. I do know with Flynn that his hair line where the scars are are still kinda visible, they have a parting along the scar and the fur has a line going through it. I wonder if that often happens with hip replacements and if with some dogs the scar line is always visible. Small price to pay though! 

So happy that all the dogs on this thread are doing so well and to think how worried I was when I decided to have the op for Flynn, yet now it seems it's just a routine op - much as Noel said it was! :thumbup:


----------



## Anna43

Glad all seems to be good with everyone... 

Zara was limping today, on the operated leg.. bit worried.. will see tomorrow... sigh...


----------



## Malmum

Could be just soft tissue or muscle soreness Anna. There is a lot of damage caused to tissue during such big ops and if she has runs off lead she could easily make herself a little sore. Fingers crossed that's all it is. If it was anything serious she wouldn't be using the lag at all if Flynn was anything to go by with his dislocation, he lifted the leg completely off the floor and hopped on the other three.

Hopefully with an overnight sleep she will be better in the morning! 

How's Cortez doing?


----------



## LokiMani

This is really interesting - am currently going through hip replacement with my puppy. Going to read thread properly before asking questions, in case they are answered!


----------



## Malmum

It's a bit of an epic, lol  and takes some getting through but feel free to ask anyway, doesn't matter if it's in the thread. The reason I started it was purely to try and help others either going through it or considering the surgery so don't be afraid to ask anything. 

How old is your pup and what breed? Lots of get well hugs from here and hope it all goes as well as the dogs on this thread.


----------



## LokiMani

He's only 9 months (I also have an older dog of 5yrs) - they are both black Labradors, working type. He had the surgery yesterday, am collecting him tomorrow. Am very worried about caring for him during the cage rest.

What I was wondering is what bedding I need? The vet said anything fine, but as he is trapped in there, I want it to be good... Am thinking of getting one of those comfy collars you had - they look good!


----------



## Malmum

I u something called Vet Bed and I got it from e bay because it has a non slip backing. Have a look on there to view it, you may be able to get it from a shop locally try putting it in tbe search engine. 

Be back shortly as I'm on my phone but don't worry about the crate rest, he'll come home with a morphine patch on his side which will not only help with post op pain but also sedate him slightly.


----------



## LokiMani

Thanks! I was thinking vet bed, and maybe memory foam off cut underneath? There is a pets at home near to the vets, so I'll get something from there.

Has all been very sudden for us, a week from the appt with my vet to surgery with a specialist! I thought he had HD, hence the dirt vet trip, but the severity was a shock. 

Good to know about the morphine. I am slightly concerned as to how I will manage the sling alone (and 36 weeks pregnant) but am sure we will find a way. It's a real emotional roller coaster though. It's really great to read your experiences.


----------



## Malmum

I wouldn't make the flooring too soft, I think it's nice with just the vet bed because it's comfortable and supportive, he won't 'sink in' it if you know what I mean and a firm surface is easier for him to rise from. Also he won't get too hot.

As for the sling, you are only taking a little weight for support, you aren't trying to take the weight of his entire back end. As long as he is weight bearing on the operated side he can get up unaided and you then place the sling round his waist as he leaves the crate. I know in some countries they don't even use a sling but over here I haven't heard of not using one. Walk him outside and as soon as he squats either to poop or pee move the sling up to chest level then back down once he's done, same if he lifts his leg.

The biggest worry for all of us so far has been getting them to toilet for the first time. Just like human patients it takes time after an op and at one point Flynn went 36 hours without a pee but when he did eventually go - tidal wave, lol!

Good luck for tomorrow and picking him up, if he's an excitable boy it may be worth asking the surgeon if you can have some diazepam to relax him, I don't think they use ACP over here now as I know they were being phased out when Flynn had his second op - they are not particularly good anyway and can have side effects of actually hyping the dog up.

Keep us posted as to how you get on and any questions post and I'll answer. If you're at all worried I'll give you my mobile number and have a chat.


----------



## LokiMani

That is v reassuring - thank you! 

Luckily he's a very calm dog - complete opposite to my other one. The vet (same as you had I think? Noel Fitzpatrick?) said he would prefer not to sedate if possible.

He hated the crate when he was tiny, but am hoping he will be more tolerant this time. 

It's such an unlucky thing for a dog to get :-(. My puppy was so carefully chosen, well bred from parents with v low hip scores, a repeat mating, so the first generation of puppies (now aged 3) are all fine. My puppy was just the unlucky one :-/

The vet said he will def have to have the other side done, like Flynn. 

Anyway - am rambling! Tha k you so much for your reassurance.


----------



## Malmum

I know how fast the process is. Like you Flynn was referred to Noel and within two weeks having the op. I had to buy a crate and get him used to it in that short time, actually ten days but he soon got in with encouragement, ate in there, played in there and was sleeping in there before he had the op.

He did need encouragement at first though! 










The mum muscled in!










And dad and Bruce!










We did have to extend the crate for Flynn though because it was too small as it was above and he couldn't lie flat out.

Glad you are with Noel, he's fantastic as are the rest of his team and I wouldn't go anywhere else now.


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani - fingers crossed for your pup and do not worry, all will be fine.

Anything worries you - come over and ask.

This thread was a life saver for me, thanks to Malmum's diary 

****************

Took Zara to my regular vet yesterday, metacam, 2 weeks on lead only 30 min per walk, no running, no ball and lets hope this is just a soft tissue thingy.

If no improvement after 2 weeks- will Xray.

He flexed her leg, forward great but back not fully stretching. But she did nto cry at all, rather amused as what he was doing to her and desperate to give him a kiss. Thsi vet is an ortho too and very nice, I normally take Zara to see him.

She was not too keen on her blood being taken (wanted all blood tests including in depth thyroid profile as she is trying to eat every dog we meet now so wondering about her thyroid levels) or her fur shaved a bit to squeeze out a sebacous (spelling) cyst that burst under skin.. but we done it all yesterday.

Where is SoulfulDog, how is Ringo?

Cortez had his 6 week's check up and all is fine so he is out of the cage


----------



## Malmum

Ringo is fine. SD posted a while back and is busy with work so not on as much. Sometimes I think when you get the all clear and it's all done and dusted you need a break from here, just to recuperate, lol!

Flynns legs wouldn't flex the whole way back for a few months and that's how swimming helped because it offers a wider range of movement than walking or running without the pressure of weight bearing and the dog also moves it's legs out to the side which helps to break up scar tissue faster. Hugs to Zara from here and hope she's better soon. 

Way to go Cortez - no over doing it boy!


----------



## LokiMani

Thank you so much Malmum and Anna.

I have a very noisy excited dog at home with me, a thousand times better than I had imagined he would be. He's a lot livelier than I thought, but am pleased he is feeling good.

They want to do the second hip in 4 to 6 weeks from now (when I will either be in labour of have a baby, depending on timing!). 

He did wee earlier, but nothing more. Is hard to know if he needs to go as the constant crying means I can't tell the signal. How often did you take yours for toilet breaks? Or did you just stick to the walk times, unless they asked to go?


----------



## soulful dog

Flynn looks huge in that first picture Malmum!

Hope whatever is up with Zara's leg clears up ok Anna43, maybe just being doing too much and tweaked something?

Ringo is ok, though I keep looking at his other hip now to see if he's limping on it, trouble is he continually over-extends his hock on that side and that makes it hard to judge if he's limping or not. 

Good luck with your young lab LokiMani, Ringo is a very laid-back lab too, so much so that we never bothered with the crate. He's never been one for trying to jump up onto things so the vet advised us to just keep him confined to a small room.

I'm sure Malmum will give you better advice soon but 4-6 weeks seems very quick between the ops, I'd have though the first hip would need to be fully healed before they did the other one? As for toilet breaks, they told us just 2 or 3 times a day, and we stuck pretty rigidly to 3 in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Malmum

Glad he's home, not so glad he's raring to go, lol. You want him to be calm and laid back if possible, especially if he's had a BFX implant, the one where bone grows around it. The reason for that is because the implant that is placed inside the femur can slide down into the bone cavity and fracture the femur, in which case there is no repair option once the bone is split. If it's a CFX, the one where the implant is cemented in place it's not such a worry as the bone cannot move due to being set in cement.
Do you know which one was used?

I think if Noel said he'd be okay to have the second op after six weeks he would be. Noel is a world leader in small animals orthopaedics and if anyone would know he should. I had Flynns second op after eight months, due only to having to wait for insurance and he very nearly had back problems because the gap was too great, the bad hip deteriorated even more and Noel had a job actually replacing his hip, he had to build up the surrounding bone with cement. Flynn very nearly had spinal problems caused by the spine taking some of the strain while the new hip recovered as well as the other hip. He was so close to not being able to have this surgery at all and the right hip doesn't look as good as the left because Noel had to make the best of a bad situation - so to speak! I would think Noel is being very cautious with your boy and doesn't want the same thing happening to him.

Ollie below had his second op after eight weeks because his other hip was so bad and he's doing great now.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/222029-now-true-inspiration.html
Let Noel be your guide, he's a great guy and will only ever do what he thinks is best for your dog.
Hugs to your boy and keep us posted please - nice to have another Lab on the thread. Thanks for the update. 

*SD* - Flynn is pretty big. This is us having a cuddle with him nosing over the fence at his brother when he came to stay for a holiday.








But then I'm only 5' 3"


----------



## LokiMani

It was the CFX because of the size of his femur, which fell between two BFX sizes sadly. But the socket is the cement less type.

The reason he would have it so fast is because Noel thinks it would be better for him, both psychologically (cage rest continues a bit longer, but then it's done) and his left hip is deteriorating rapidly. Am
Not sure about insurance though... I wonder if we wait till the new year, then we are in a new insurance year - just not 100% worked
Out how he is covered.

I would like to upload pics, but am posting from phone and unsure if I can.

Mani is ok today, hating the cage and the collar, but really happy when out on his toilet breaks and seems pain free. He is also eating well, and he doesn't if he is in pain. The dressing fell off, but apparently that is ok.

Am finding him easier than I imagined, but is hectic trying to manage walking a healthy dog, taking Mani on his toilet trips, looking after my toddler and being the size of a giant egg! But I managed ok today, so think I will get better at it all.

Loki is not liking Mani like this... He is avoiding him and the cage totally.

Mani crying a bit less today.

Once again thanks all for your help!


----------



## LokiMani

Ps. Flynn looks really big! Can easily see how you would need a special sized crate. He's gorgeous though.


----------



## Malmum

Goodness, you've certainly got your work cut out, hope you get help in the evenings. I know with Flynns insurance he has £7,000 per year for vet fee's and that goes back in the kitty every year at renewal because it's called a 'lifetime' policy, not per condition which would be £7,000 for a condition and when that's used up it isn't reinstated for the same condition again.

Glad Mani is settling down and you really wouldn't know they'd just had major surgery would you, they are so resilient and brave. I can see exactly what Noel means and as you know how Flynns right hip deteriorated within eight months so Noel must think Mani's other hip is pretty bad to want to do it so quickly.
You'll know more when you next see him and have a chat. Hope something can be sorted because if he's that bad it's best done early rather than late. 

Flynn is at the largest end of the Malamute scale, tall at 72cms at the shoulder and heavy at 60kgs. Kali and Marty are from big lines and they're heavy too. All the more to cuddle!


----------



## LokiMani

Yes, my insurance is per condition, so am wondering whether each hip can be counted as a separate condition. I suspect not!

I do get help in the evenings, but it's not brilliant timing for me! But you don't get dogs if you aren't prepared to do whatever they need. And I do love my boys a lot.

I think our timing will be partly around when I have this baby, as in after that, and partly as soon as possible for Mani. He already seems to think he is fixed on the new hip!

Usually I raw feed my dogs, but have had them on Naturediet since surgery for Mani. Am thinking of chucking him a bone to amuse himself, but am worried that he will get blood all over the vetbed and then it will be bad for his wound if he lies on it (bacteria wise).... I may hold off a week and see how it looks... A bone may help with his boredom tho. I sat with him from 5.30 - 6.30am to try to stop the crying... He just doesn't get why we are shutting him in.

How long till the wound was healed enough to remove the collar for your dogs? I guess it must be a few weeks?


----------



## Anna43

it was 2 weeks - when we went for the 2 week check up, after that the dresing was removed and the collar was gone..

the first 2 weeks (with a collar) were a nightmare

Zara stayed at FP Mon-Fri so only 10 days at home with a collar on but still...


----------



## LokiMani

It is torture! The crate bars/ collar combo is not good... If is only 2 weeks is not so bad I guess... Poor Mani is hating the crate.


----------



## Malmum

Poor boy, but it's for his own good in the long run eh? 

I used to get Flynn out of the crate now and then and sit beside him while he chewed on a bone.










If I gave him one in the crate I'd put a cover over the vet bed, like an old sheet or curtain and remove it the next time he came out. If it was really soiled I'd get him out for an extra toilet break and remove it then. If it goes on the vet bed it won't hurt but pieces of bone have a tendency to get stuck on the bedding and you have to use an ati bac wipe and really pull at the fragments to get them off. I used Dettol multi purpose wipes to just rub over the bed every now and then because Flynn is raw fed and would sometimes drag food out of the bowl and as it was summer I didn't want flies gathering. 
Go easy on the bone though because of constipation due to not moving as much as usual. I used to give Flynn Ribena jubblys, made in plastic pots and frozen so as he could lie and lick it out of the pot and keep himself amused for a few mins, I also gave him tinned peaches and mandarins to keep his bowel regular - again because of lack of normal movement. Don't know if you do it with your boys but mine have lots of raw veg, not mulched for digestion just in it's whole form because they love it. I cut Flynn meals down by around a third while he was on crate rest and bulked it up with raw veg, didn't want any extra weight on his new hips.

He loved (still does) his jubblys but I had to cut down on the marrow bones because the marrow is fattening and as you can see by the one in the background he used to eat all the marrow almost immediately, piggy boy!










Marrow bones are not something I like due to him once being so bunged up (constipated) with one that he had to have a GA and manual evacuation, was his birthday too and it cost £300 for that treatment. Now if they have marrow bones I only let them gnaw off the sinew outside and the marrow inside if it's a middle cut, other than that I prefer pork or lamb bones for a good old munch.

I used to get Flynn out of the crate for a relax while I was watching telly and we would play games with him too sometimes just to alleviate his boredom. He was a good boy though and never tried to get up when out, he just liked lying with me on the rug.

Catch!










Find the treat!










Or just chilling!










I was lucky though because I don't have small children around and even though I had five dogs at the time I was able to keep them out of the room while Flynn was out of the crate, making the whole experience more relaxing.

Sorry to hear you have a 'per condition' insurance because that means once the vet fee amount for that condition is reached they won't cover further. With hips both are classed as one condition. Depending on how much you have spent so far the rest would go towards a second op and I know Noel does a payment plan if you find it hard to raise the money. He did for me as I ran out after the second op when Flynn dislocated and they don't hassle you for it as long as you stick to what you agreed and they ask you what amount you can afford per month.

ETA - I removed Flynns collar as soon as we got home, he never once tried to get to the wound but still wanted to clean his 'bits' and that I felt was stressing him out a bit. I used to put the collar on if I went out and after a couple of days didn't bother with it as he wasn't interested in the wound at all. I found none of the Mals bothered with stitches, Kali didn't after her spay and the boys didn't after their castrations, in fact the collar stressed them out and was better left off. Of course you need to keep an eye on Mani if you do take it off but you may find he doesn't care about the wound at all. Be careful though because he may be a chewer - lucky for me mine weren't!


----------



## Anna43

Zara is still limping/dragging her leg/leg jumps kind of the movement is not smooth....

Waiting for a call back fron Noel if he can see her Monday - apparently he does not work on Mondays any more... and Monday is the only day I can get her there .. friend with a car only has Monday's off...


----------



## Malmum

That's very worrying. I'm glad you are going back to FR though because I thought they would be the best course of action to take, after all it's not long post op and she should be x rayed by Noel really or at least one of the team. 

Keep us posted on how things progress and I hope it's just soft tissue.


----------



## Anna43

Spoke the FR yesterday, receptionist said Noel would call me back.

Miguel called me instead. I am taking Zara back there on Monday the 24th as this is the only day my friend can drive me there (pick me up from Richmond where I get to by train).

I do not think FR is being run as it was when Flynn was treated there Malmum....not any more. Not a subject for the forum though.

I need to starve Zara as Miguel may need to Xray her.

I am REALLY worried as she was absolutely fine at her 12 week check up then after that fine walking/running and then suddenly this.

With her original Xrays, Noel said there was some damage to her spine - but we were looking at the legs so I did not pay that much attention at the time thinking one thing at the time.

I just hope the surgery did not put too much strain on her back/spine ....

She is on metacam since last Tuesday so if it was a soft tissue/muscle problem.. would have calmed by now but it did not. If anything, possibly got slightly worse even.

I do not liek the way she carried her tail now. Difficult to explain but it does not fall down like it was norlammy but the part of the tail by her bum - she keeps it horizontal, kind of in line with her spine and only later it drops down. And she limps...And her right hip is going kind of in when she walks, and her right foot too. Like beofre the op..


----------



## Malmum

Spinal damage is a massive worry for you, especially as her renewal isn't due yet. The awful thing is that her spine could deteriorate while waiting for the renewal to come in and I don't know what can be done about that, other than a payment plan and to pay for the op yourself - easier said than done!

As you know Flynn had a dry area on his spine after the first op, caused by it compensating for the operated hip. For this reason I would think the best way to have a double hip replacement is to have one done just before the insurance renewal comes out and the second done soon after. This is something I wish FR would tell clients as they must know deterioration can happen to the other side and spine - I mean I do after seeing Flynn and they must see it all the time - surely!

Shame you can't get to see Noel on a different day though but if he has Mondays off it's something when I was there I told him he should do and let his staff take some of the strain off of him. He's only human and will not be around at al if he doesn't get at least a little rest.

Fingers crossed here that whatever it is it can be treated, poor Zara she's had enough of a time already. Hugs from here to both of you. xxx

Found this link - http://webcanine.com/2012/cauda-equina-syndrome/#more-1860 -something prevalent in GSD's. May not be any connection with her surgery at all. Haven't read much yet as on my way out for walks but it's worth you reading to as Miguel on Monday if this could be the cause.


----------



## soulful dog

Anna43 said:


> I am taking Zara back there on Monday the 24th as this is the only day my friend can drive me there


Good luck for Monday, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and Zara.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks.. change of plans - we are going on Saturday to see Miguel...at FR


----------



## Anna43

I thought I planned it well, financially - for her to have a bit of rest before the insurance reneval and the other hip.. Obviously I was wrong but at the time could not wait, her hip was so bad.

Any form of instalament on my side are simply not an option at all I am afraid, Struggling as it is and I mean REALLY struggling, despite working full time.

I do not understand what it happened now - her 12 week check up was fine, she was walking/running and never limped at all, no lameness nothing.

What now?

Dog walker called me today that her limping was worse, emailed Miguel and arranged to see him on Saturday. Friend will take me there and back.

Came home - she acts fine in herself, does not seem to be in any pain, was happy to see me, grabbed a ball to go out. Only took her downstairs for a quick pee aropund 6.30 abd again now. Will limit her time out of the flat as much as possible till we know what is going on. Asked the dog walker to only take her for 15 min.

As I said - she acts fine like that limp is not bothering her at all. But then - dogs do, don't they?

Really, REALLY worried....


----------



## Malmum

Worried for you too and hope against hope that this is fixable, even more so that it's just a minor set back of her doing too much. Silly question but have you checked in between her pads just to rule out anything stuck on there like one of those 'flea dart' grass spears? Would be marvellous if it was something that simple and of course that would make her lame. Wouldn't explain the tail thing perhaps. 

Good luck for Saturday, you've worked so hard in nursing Zara that it mustn't fail now.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks, ys I did check between her "toes", check every day....

Can not wait till Saturday.. just hope for the best


----------



## LokiMani

Sorry to disappear for a while, life has taken over!

Malmum - I've had Mani's collar off a lot, if I'm with him, but I put it on him for overnight or if I am out. He doesn't seem too interested in te wound, but he likes to groom himself, so it seems less stressful to be off. I've also had him out of the crate and sleeping on his pad in the front room in the evenings/ daytime when I am in there. He is very quiet and just sleeps, but seems so much happier for it. He is generally being very very good, the crying has almost stopped - the only time he really objects is when I take my other dog out on a walk without him! He pretty much has me around all day, so it's not too dire for him!

I will be glad when the collar can stay off though, and when the sling is no longer needed. The sling is oddly very uncomfortable for me to walk him with (due to baby I assume). But am hoping Noel may say that we can stop using it at the 2 week check!

Anna - am sorry to read about your dog's problems - I hope you get it sorted ok?


----------



## Malmum

Glad to hear Mani is doing well and as I said Flynn loved his times out of the crate too, was a very good boy and never tried to get up and walk about was just happy to be sort of 'normal' again. Poor you with the sling, I don't know how you do it being heavily pregnant too. What with Anna and her own surgery and you in your condition, I really was so spoiled by my daughter Emma taking all her annual leave to stay with me and Flynn - how lucky was I eh?
You're doing a fantastic job, I take my hat off to you! Hugs to brave Mani from us here. xx

Anna - good luck for today, sending loads of good luck vibes for sweet Zara, such a hassle for you to have to travel again and more upheaval for Zara, hopefully your mind will be put at rest though.


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani, Malmum - thanks.

Change of plans.

Zara is still limping but just a bit so cancelled the FR trip and booked her with the local vet who seen her 2 weeks ago for Tuesday. If he feels she needs Xrays, will do them here and send over to FR for them to look and advise.

I also booked her with a dermatologist vet as the cyst she has at the back of the same leg (like at the inside part of the knee bit) is nasty and I wonder if this is not a reason for her limping.

Orto appointment on Tuesday and derma appointment on Thursday (2 different vets but both specialist in their fields rather than general kind of vets)

We went for a walk with a friend today, on one of the video you can see that slight limp - right back leg...

VID-20120922-00000 - YouTube

VID-20120922-00001 - YouTube

There is only just under 1k left on insurance till 28th Octovber (reneval) so no matter what it is - can not get anything done (if any type of surgery is needed).

Will see what the vets here say - if we do Xrays to see what is going on.

On Tuesday will be 2 weeks on Metacam... any kind of inflamation/soft tissue/muscle issue would have been sorted by now.

At the same time the limp is 10 times better than 2 weeks ago - so... scratching my head.

Told my vets to call me if they have any cancelattions for any of those 2 wets before my appointment dates ....they were pretty much booked up and those were the only appointments I was able to make


----------



## Malmum

Looking at those videos I wouldn't take her all the way to Noel for that, to me it doesn't look hip related more like just a sore leg. Is the cyst on the bend of her knee, if that makes sense and would it move as Zara bent the knee? If it does I would think that's rather uncomfortable even if it's not actual pain. I think the skin specialist would be my first port of call and clear the cyst up and reckon that's where the problem lies. I'm only going by how Flynn limped before his ops, bearing in mind his dysplasia was severe on both sides, couldn't mistake he had a hip problem. They just walk stiff with a sway and Zara isn't doing any if that - thank the Lord!

Personally I'd hold off on an x ray til the cyst is completely cleared up as her limp is fading, that in itself suggests it's not her new hip because if it were it wouldn't get better only worse. Noel wouldn't let my vet touch Flynn, not even to go in and have a drip set up, he didn't trust them to know how to move him so my vet said he would set up a drip here at home but thankfully Flynn didn't need it in the end. It was a reaction to two long anaesthetics in a week that Flynn couldn't quite come round from. 

Zara is looking lovely and I saw the vid of her playing ball - no problems with her hip in that, she looks super. 

Not long til October, next time you'll be a pro, lol!


----------



## LokiMani

Trying to upload some pics- will see if it works:

Mani Hip xray

Mani and Loki

Mani relaxing after op

Mani straight after getting home


----------



## LokiMani

Anna, that sounds like a good decision! I couldn't watch the vids on my phone, but it does make sense to hold off and see your own vet first.

Malmum - thanks! Its not ideal me being this pregnant, but we are doing the best we can cos mani needs it and you can't pick the timing!


----------



## soulful dog

Awww, look at those big sad brown eyes. Get well soon Mani!

Good to see Zara doesn't look too bad in those videos Anna, good luck all the same with your visit to the dermatologist.


----------



## Malmum

Oh my goodness, Mani's hips looked dreadful, especially his right hip - not even in the socket at all. Poor baby must have been in dreadful pain  he must feel so much better with that one taken care of. The left looks a bit iffy too and you can see the strain it's taken trying to compensate for the right hip by the way it turns inwards. Did Noel say the left will need doing? I know your insurance is limited but I'm sure he will arrange a payment plan if you can manage that. I bet Mani wonders why he can walk so well now, that right hip was so bad, bless him.

He is such a handsome dog, they both are - are they brothers? Lovely dogs and such gorgeous huge ears, just the way I like them, lol. 

Isn't it amazing how good the leg looks after the op? I was thinking it would be all red and swollen so I was completely surprised at how clean it all looked. Although Mani looked very sorry for himself with the collar on he's looking great as far as his new hip is concerned. Next time you go to Noel ask to take a pic of his x ray so as we can have another one on the thread and also for your keepsake too. 

Thanks for sharing and hugs to both of your gorgeous boys.


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani - they are both georgeous.... 

Soulful Dog - how is Ringo doing?

Malmum - the chasing a ball (I guess you are referring tho this one 



) was in August that is why I am so confused why limping in SEptember....

IN any case, she had a nearly 2 hour walk today mid day and then took her out in the evening and.. she walked BETTER.. no idea what is going on?

perhaps she needs to stretch this leg more rather than have limited on lead walks rest?

Still keep her on Metacam till I see the vet we saw , he said for 2 weeks and 2 weeks will be on Tuesday when we go to see him again...

Dogs huh?


----------



## LokiMani

It's partly how the X-ray is taken, they took more just before surgery and the left is actually now almost as bad as the right, poor thing. His right hip was dreadful though. Noel said that the degeneration is quite fast, so his left had actually got worse in the 6 days since the X-ray I posted had been taken. Will take pics when am there on Weds. This is why they want to do the other hip ASAP. But we are going to have to wait a little, either for the insurance or at least until we have got this new baby born! I suspect our insurance won't cover it, but they couldn't say when I asked them, so am going to ask them to do a pre-op decision in a month or so, because of its not covered I don't want him to wait unescessarily.

The others in his litter are all being checked, because most of them are training to be working dogs. All from the previous mating (exact same parents, now 3 years old) are fine, some are even hip scored and one has 0/0! Just goes to show how unlucky you can be with genetics! The breeder and owner of his site have been really good and we all know it's just one of those things.... Poor baby dog tho. 

I am wondering if mani will be a different dog after he recovers! He's always been easy/ quiet... But maybe with a new hip or two, he'll go a bit mad! Not that I would begrudge him that!


----------



## Malmum

Bless him, what a dreadful shame for him to have such bad HD. Flynns litter all seem fine, some are workers too. He has six brothers and one sister. Flynn is a dog I bred - well I didn't my ex OH didn't tell me Kali & Marty had mated, thought it wouldn't take so I knew when she got fat around seven weeks pregnant  OH and I are no longer together. Anyway Marty was hip scored and high at 28 Kali wasn't scored but x rayed and has mild HD which after a recent x ray hasn't deteriorated at all, which is good for her.

Flynn very nearly had spinal problems due to one hip being repaired and the other not, so ask Noel the probability of this with Mani because the last thing you want is spinal surgery too.

Strangely Flynn attached himself to me at around six weeks of age, I was planning on keeping Amber his sister but Flynn changed that and stole my heart. Think he knew something I didn't lol.

Good luck for Wednesday with Noel. That guy has an accent to die for I think, just love it! 

ETA - I don't think Mani will be nutty once he had his new hips if he's always been pretty laid back. Flynn didn't change at all, he's over four years old now and because his young life pre hip replacement at two was limited he is still calm. Given the opportunity to have a good off lead run he just trots, he never knew how to run and he hardly ever does now either. BTW how old is Mani, can't remember if you said before.

*Anna* - that is the video I was talking about. I don't think you need worry about her hip and once that cyst has gone I bet she'll be back to ball chasing. If she can walk for two hours she's okay I'd say - thank goodness!


----------



## LokiMani

I bet you were pleased to discover that! Still, Flynn sounds a wonderful dog, so at least something good came of an accidental mating.

Mani is 9 months old - still a baby! But his bad hips (I think) have made him a quiet puppy and he isn't yet neutered and shows no sign of much interest in bitches so far (poss hip pain related?). when I compare him to how Loki was at that age! Although you may be right about him being calm, his breeder did say all of the puppies bred from that sire seem calm and gentle - unlike most Labrador puppies who are certainly boisterous! I am so glad I took Mani to the vet about his hips - he's never been lame, but I was researching HD for a friend who had her dog recently diagnosed and I realised Mani ticked almost all the boxes (quiet, never jumping, won't do stairs, strange gait, strange ways of sleeping). And although he has always played and been happy, he had suddenly got worse over a couple of weeks, so I asked my vet about the possibility of HD.... And here we are...

Having read about your experiences, I am worried about spinal problems if we don't get the other hip done soon. I will ask Noel, but I know he thinks we should do the other one 6 weeks after the first!

How is Flynn these days? Is he totally sound?


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo had his 3 month check-up today, and has pretty much been given the all clear on his new hip. Our vet Luke is very happy with how it's looking, and with the difference it's making to his quality of life.

He still has pain in his other hip (the one that wasn't quite as bad) which is obvious when the vet starts stretching & probing, but Luke doesn't think it's got any worse and that there isn't any need to rush into operating on it.

He was limping a little on it today after running about playing with my neighbours grandson last night, but Luke has recommended we closely monitor his bad hip for the next month, then give him Metacam for a couple of weeks and see if we can really notice any difference when he's on the pain relief. If there is big difference, we'll go ahead with another op. Otherwise, he'll just see Ringo in another year, and we'll go through the same decision then. Apart from overdoing it last night, I don't think it's giving him much bother, so it's looking good for a wee break from the vets for Ringo (fingers crossed!).

Maybe the fur will start growing in on his big square bald patch on his back by then! I've read that bit on the back can be slow to grow (and in some case not grow at all), but it's strange how the rest of his fur has grown back just fine. That, and the fact there are no signs of any thyroid problems in his stats, suggests there is no particular reason for it. So I'll just not worry about it.

As for Zara, I think Malmum is spot on, if she can walk for 2 hours with no signs of any problem, her hip must be fine!



LokiMani said:


> Mani is 9 months old - still a baby! But his bad hips (I think) have made him a quiet puppy and he isn't yet neutered and shows no sign of much interest in bitches so far (poss hip pain related?). when I compare him to how Loki was at that age! Although you may be right about him being calm, his breeder did say all of the puppies bred from that sire seem calm and gentle - unlike most Labrador puppies who are certainly boisterous!


Ringo is very calm and laid-back for a labrador too, and I don't think it's just down to the fact he's possibly always been in some pain with his hips. Don't know what Mani is like, but Ringo is also pretty lazy, except when there is food to be had.


----------



## Malmum

*soulful dog* - I am so pleased Ringo has the all clear and really hope he won't need the other one done, that Akita I posted on here only had one done and six years later he was still okay. Good luck to gorgeous Ringo, he's a star - as are all of the gorgeous dogs on this thread, they are all a credit to us and I know we are all very proud of them.

Well done with all your care of Ringo and should you ever need that 'lucky sling' again it will be here waiting, lol - hope you don't really. Hugs from Flynn and I to you both. xx

*LokiMani* - Bless your little boy, he's just a baby to have to go through all this but better young than old I say and by the look of it he would have been in great discomfort later on. I had the same experience as you, I was on a Malamute forum when someone posted asking advice about a limp. Flynn wasn't limping at that point but one of the questions to the op was: 'Does he walk with a stilted gait?' and I thought - 'actually Flynn walks a bit like that'. So I had him x rayed and his HD was severe. I had seen The Bionic Vet and said on that forum 'I love that man - wonder if he wants a Flynny guinea pig' was completely unaware the guy I had e mailed some time before was him, lol. In fact Sarah Girling answered my e mail and suggested I take Flynn along, once I realised who they were I was extremely keen - I thought if he can't do it, no one can!' and that's how I found the wonderful Mr F! 

As for Flynn, he's as sound as a bell, see for yourself!









Look at those lovely straight legs.









Tummy rubs mummy!









Game of ball anyone?

And here's the gorgeous Ollie who had both hips replaced within six months - Sept 2011 & Dec 2011.









I know Angie won't mind me posting, she sent these to me a couple of days ago.









The proof of the pudding - so they say!


----------



## Malmum

How did Mani get on with the post op check yesterday? Fingers crossed everything was as it should be. 

On another note you must be nearly full term by now aren't you? Still don't know how you do all of this!


----------



## LokiMani

Lovely pictures of Flynn! So pleased to hear he is so good since the surgery.

Mani had a good post op check. They removed all of the staples and the wound looks really good, so he has been given the ok for the collar off. He is also doing really well on the leg, so they said I don't need to use the sling either (unless slippery surfaces) - which is brilliant and so much easier, so I can now take both dogs out together for the 15 minute lead walks, and they are both delighted and being very good. I was also told to gradually build up to 4 x 20 mins walks over the next 4 weeks, so we are starting with one 20 min walk a day. Apparently he is using the leg very well, there is very little rotation and he is fully weight bearing (actually he always has been, since I collected him). 

I asked about having the second hip done and specifically about spinal issues and the vet we saw said it can be done anytime :-/ that there was no rush because of the spine... Which seems to go against people's experiences on here! I think we will just have to see when we can do it (financially and personally) and get it done ASAP.



I have just under 2 weeks to go! Assuming the baby is on time! Which it may not be... So in theory anytime in the next 4 weeks!


----------



## Malmum

Oh wow that's great news. Funny how they differ though, Noel said the sling HAD to be used for another week (and I said two just to be safe) especially with a BFX implant because of the risk of the implant moving down into the bone and fracturing - which can't happen with a cemented one as it's fixed solid immediately and that he mustn't be allowed to slip at all in the first four weeks for the same reason - he even demonstrated how much of a slip could do damage. Seems you get a different opinion with every person you see these days at FR but because of what Noel said to me (and I haven't got it wrong because two of my daughters were present) I would still be cautious and not do too much. Flynn was sent with a home with a dislocated hip, checked by someone else and told he was fine only we decided to take him back the following day because I wasn't happy with that diagnosis and he was still in excruciating pain, couldn't walk at all on the new hip side, only to find after examination by Noel his hip was out and according to him had been for a few days. I didn't even get an apology for that and Flynn was in terrible pain, was told by Noel anyone can make a mistake and I was not a happy bunny at all I can tell you. Thankfully he picked it up but with a leg like a balloon, a dog who couldn't walk and was crying out in pain it SHOULD have been picked up earlier. I have nothing against Noel, Sarah or Michael but the newer ones hmmmm not so sure!

Just be cautious for another couple of weeks to be on the safe side because all my advice came from Noel and if it is damaged it's a nightmare believe me! 

I was wondering if baby had made an appearance before you manage dot get back for the check up, lol. Good luck and keep us posted on that front too please. 

ETA - I would also be very cautious of the second hip advice. Not only did Flynn have a very near spinal issue but Ollie had his other hip done in case that should happen too, as well as the other one starting to get so much worse. You know this though and if you read the first post op check on this thread of Flynn even Noel said there was no rush but at the end of the day once spinal damage has occurred you not only have a hip replacement to do but also spinal surgery too which my daughter actually saw Noel do (he invited her to watch some ops as she's an A&E nurse) and she said no way do you want your dog going through that! I would get it done as soon as you can because you could end up with so much worse, the reason Ollie had a hip done in Sept and the other in Dec - John didn't do that because he was lost for something to do he did it for Ollie's sake and look at Ollie now. Had Noel prepared me for that eventuality Flynns second hip would have been so much better but because of the degeneration when you look at his x rays the right is pretty bad and almost couldn't be done. 
Makes me mad actually that they don't give different advice and just say it's due to compensating for the other hip - after all they lose nothing but our dogs very possibly can miss the chance of a good quality of life!


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani - who was doing post op check up? Do you remember the name of the vet? Yours was at FR , right?

Zara still not right on that leg, my vet (saw him last Tuesday) is trying to talk to Noel and was going to call me when he does but no far I do not think he managed that....

Seriously - not very happy me here...


----------



## Malmum

I'm thinking he's taking on too much and standards are bound to slip. I actually told Noel that after Flynns dislocation wasn't picked up, quality will suffer if quantity takes over!

I don't think anyone on this thread has ditched the sling at the time the staples are removed, so that's a bit concerning I feel!


----------



## Anna43

I would really love to know who gave LokiMani that advise....

Personally, I am not happy with the after care Zara received/should have received, lack of communication, conflicting info I was given by vets that done the follow ups (they were contradicting one another and contradicting what Noel said as well so I had 3 versions of advice) - just not right


----------



## Anna43

If anyone knows about a good ortho surgeon specialising in hips and not running a factory (next pls) around East London - pls let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Malmum

That's a shame Anna but I know where you are coming from with the conflicting advice - I still wonder if Noel really believed what we were told when we took Flynn back with the dislocation first time, have to admit working in human ortho as myself and daughters have I found the whole scenario pretty hard to believe. I was also very disappointed that Noel himself didn't do the final check on Flynn, I mean it was his second THR with him and he had dislocated so would have thought he'd have been interested to see how he had progressed and he was there that day as we saw him. 

Sorry you feel the need to possibly go elsewhere with Zara but can understand your concerns re the differing advice. I have worked in orthopaedics at our hospital, as has Emma and the advice is always the same to patients, regardless of what doctor, nurse or health care assistant deals with him/her, it never differs from professional to professional, I mean it's just standard practice isn't it? and not hard for anyone to follow so why it differs at Noels I just don't know! If I had to I'd still go to Noel though but would insist on seeing him, Sarah or Michael if they are still there, don't want to see someone who is learning the 'trade' not what I pay for I feel. 

Other than John in Fife I don't know of another good animal ortho but John was brilliant with Ollie, kept him for a week post op and offered longer if the snow didn't clear - no problem!


----------



## Anna43

I have worked in NHS for over 10 years now and believe in continuity of care (not happening at FR at the moment) and solid, sound, same advice (again not happening at FR at the moment) so yes, will look somewhere else but needs to be reasonable distance for me as I do not drive and need to ask favours to get to places....

I really want to know who advised LokiMani to drop the sling after 2 weeks (!!!) post op...

Zara is limping still, on the leg that was operated on. I am just about to call my vet to see if he has heard anyting from Noel - I asked him to contact Noel as it was Noel who has done the op, not anyone else.

But I doubt he heard/spoke to him as would have called me...


----------



## Anna43

Just spoke to my vet, he did not manage to talk to Noel and only managed to speak to..... Padraig. Now, no disrespect but Padraig is a clinical services coordinator and was never involved in any part of Zara's care and not listed as a sugeon on FP website (although his email signature says BVM&S MRCVS

I have booked Zara for an Xray next Thursday morning at my vets as I am definitely NOT happy with the way things are going at all. They will send Xrays to FR and then I will insist on Noel looking at those.

Sorry but right now I am absolutely fuming.


----------



## Anna43

And while fuming... sent an email out to Padraig and to Noel. That I am not happy with Zara's treatment. Grrr

I told my girll that she has a new leg that is going to be as good as new, I have done all I was told to do while she was ost op - I do NOT expect my poor dog to spend the rest of her life on metacam and limping.


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo was walking quite well on his new hip right after the operation and after the first few weeks, a week after he started getting walked outside the garden (so I think that was from 3 weeks), we didn't use the sling for anything other than going up and down stairs (used the sling for a full two months for that).

Regards the vet and differing advice, not ideal but possibly down to it being a big practise? I never once saw the guy whose name was recommended to us (Andrew Miller), it was his colleague Luke, and he explained that the two of them carry out the operation but that we'd see him during consultations and that's how it worked and we've been pretty happy with that. 

If you have concerns though, they should make time to see you and Zara and not leave you feeling as if you are being fobbed off with someone else. Hope you get to see Noel, and more importantly, get this limp sorted out Anna.


----------



## Anna43

Zara was walking fine too - that is why I worry what had happened so long after the op and after she was given the all clear at her final check up... :mad2:


----------



## Malmum

I must have been lucky because with the exception of Flynns final check up we saw Noel every time. Like you say maybe things have changed in the last 18 months but I hate to think the practice is failing because there are others on here who have had treatment from Noel and found him brilliant, one members dog was in Noels care for 18 months and she can't speak highly enough of him. Apart from the terrible advice I got from someone other than Noel I too can't fault the treatment I had, although had I known Flynns spine and other hip would deteriorate so much I would have had the second hip done in January as opposed to April, because his insurance was renewed then. Put it off for my daughters op but that could have waited as it wasn't urgent but turned out Flynns pretty much was! 

Hope you get a response and that Noel hasn't let his success cloud his vision of patient after care. 

I was never allowed to take pics of Flynns dislocation x ray, so perhaps failure or criticism is a hard pill to swallow when you are usually top of the pile. I was allowed to take pics of the other x rays but by rights they really are mine - well they are now I've paid for them. Wonder if I could have it now, perhaps legally I could!


----------



## Doggiesrule100

Did he by any change have hip dysplasia? My dog had this as a puppy, but then in his other leg crushed his cruical ligament:scared: The poor fella didn't have much luck with his legs!
Hope your dog gets better soon.


----------



## Malmum

All the dogs on this thread have had or still have hip dysplasia. 

They have either had one hip replaced and waiting for the other to be done, had both replaced - as in Flynn and Ollie's case's - or had just one replaced and hopefully will not need another, time will tell. 

It is a very successful surgery but some may have post op complications. We all hope this isn't the case with Anna's dog Zara but will not know until she has been x rayed. The sooner she can be examined the better and x rays are really the only way of telling.


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani - where are you?


----------



## LokiMani

Sorry for being AWOL! Not had baby yet, just dont check on phone that often!

I can't remember the name of the vet we saw... I could ring and ask? He doesn't look like he is on their website under the list of clinicians? 

He did say I should use the sling for slippery surfaces and stairs, but generally he won't need it - but we haven't done stairs anyway (didn't think he was supposed to!) and our house is mainly carpeted. The garden is lots of grass, so he has been ok out there too. But I haven't been using the sling for the lead walks down the road. We were also told to build up the walks to 20 mins for each one by the end of the 6 weeks, so we have upped one walk a day to 20 mins, and left the other 3 at 15 mins. 

I was a bit worried about the advice that there was no rush for the other hip - which contradicted what Noel told me. My only comment on the whole experience is that I have felt a bit 'rushed through' - in terms of time talking to them... But I guess because they see/ do so many, it seems routine to them?


----------



## Anna43

Glad you back - let us know who done the check up if you remember please?

How is the brave dog doing?


----------



## archiesmum

Sorry I have been AWOL for such a long time but sometimes life gets in the way!

I have been reading the thread and can only say that we had a fantastic service at FR but that was 2 years ago.

We still go to hydro at FR's and they are really busy, I am just wondering if perhaps they have taken on too much. When we are in the waiting area the phone just doesn't stop ringing and the hydro receptionist have to answer the phone for the main reception which never used to happen.

If you have been given contradicting advice or are worried about anything I would give them a ring and ask to speak to Noel. I don't think would Noel would be very happy if something goes wrong because you have been given incorrect advice.

Hope everything goes well.

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - of course I have tried that, several times but Noel is never available to return a call or email, it is always someone else.


----------



## Malmum

Lovely to hear from you again Val, been a long time and I bet little Domino is fully enjoying a whole new life. Bless him, very deserved too. Coo it brings back memories talking about your little guy, lol! Have to say I'd still be taking Flynn to hydro if I lived near FR like you do but our hydro is an hour away and he's a fidget in the car so he doesn't go any more. 

I think Noel should have a waiting list and not take on too much work because he has a great reputation for patient care and it could well end up folding if he's not careful. He's not the only ortho surgeon who can do a THR, there were many before he came along and still are so I don't see why he takes on so much when others are still available. Reckon that TV programme didn't do him any favours really, just brought attention to the practice which may have seemed good but as he always says 'I'm not in it for the money' it's likely just overloaded him with clients.
I wouldn't want anyone else operating on a dog of mine but I would also expect to see Noel for the after care advice, at least the first visit post op, even if a nurse removed the staples I would want to see Noel for my nearly £6,000 - think most would eh?

Hope you get through eventually Anna, must be very frustrating and I do think if the dog has a problem post surgery that Noel himself should examine it. Didn't happen when Flynn had a problem though and the intern sent my poor boy back home with a dislocated hip, only to travel back the following day and Noel to see it was dislocated. Now if he'd come out like he did on the telly  Flynn would have been spared another nights agony!

That's where the problems begin, Noel is so hard pressed with all his ops that he can't do the after care too, leaves it to others who should be competent but if they are not the dog suffers greatly - it's not on really is it? So for all our pets sakes he should take on less and do a better job in after care if that's where he's falling short.


----------



## archiesmum

Domino is fantastic, it is lovely watching him play with Archie and Buzz in the garden. 

I take Domino out on his own in the mornings and we meet up with other dogs - 2 golden retrievers, 2 jack russels, a labrador and a pug. He has a lovely time and has at least an hour off lead. He is such an out going dog these days and is very obediant. All the hard work was well worth it.

I totally agree with you, Noel should take on less work and be available for after care. Noel did Domino's op but Michael did the post care and was brilliant. Noel has seen Domino a couple of times when we have been at hydro and is really pleased with him.

I hope you get things sorted out Anna.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks a lot....


Michael - the senior surgeon? Than that is fine.

What is happening now - it seems like access to Noel is guarded by whoever picks up the phone and whenever I left a message I am being called bac (day later) by someone else. There was Claudia (?), MIguel and Padarig.

They may all well say that all notes are on the computer and anyone can access them and give advice but this is not the point - is it?

I am very, VERY dissapointed. Yes, insurance paid for Zara's op BUT - it is ME who pays the insurance premium and for nearly 6k this is not what I expected at all.

I have actually told Zara (yes, I talk to my dog) when she was in a cage "Now you have a new leg girl you will be all good as new, no more pain and on lead rest ". 

And what now?

My dog is limping - so long after the op. The way she walks is exactly as she did before the opn. Her right foot goes in, her tigh goes in, she does not put weight on that leg normally.

Is it how this is gonna stay forever now?

If so - what was the point?

When I saw my vet originally he said lets try 2 weeks on metacam and lead walks only. After 2 weeks there was very small improvement. Spoke to him yesterday as wanted to see if he managed to speak to Noel - no he did not, Padarig spoke to him and they decided 6 weeks on Metacam and lead walks.

WTF?

At that point I sai I want Zara Xrayed and Xrays to be sent over to FP for review.

I do not drive, it is a nightmare for me to organise a lift to FR as a friend from Hounslow (!!!!!) takes me there and back. She only has MOnday's off. Now I was told Noel does not work Mondays so what on earth am I supposed to do?

Not that I got to speak to him anyway - reception told me he does not work Mondays and Padarig emailed that Noel does not do any post op check ups.

Shoot me now...


----------



## Malmum

So if Noel doesn't do post op checks will Michael or Sarah see Zara the next time she goes? I would ask that and maybe even have one of them do her op if the after care is consistent, that's if they do THR's. It's a straight forward op and if there were any concerns Noel would be brought in, perish the thought of him not he is very very strict with his staff from what my daughter told me. 

Sarah has always answered my e mails and Michael is a very good surgeon from what I've read so perhaps you'd be better off with one of them doing the op next time - just a thought.

As for the insurance as payment, it's exactly the same to Noel as if it were your money out of your bank account, he still gets paid the same and dealing directly through our insurance has a charge of £25 so just a little bit extra for him each time they do it eh?

Are you still going ahead with the x ray on Thursday? I am interested to see if they show anything and really hope they don't. Having said that you don't want a knee problem either so fingers well crossed here for her.

ETA - Six weeks on Metacam is not an option as far as I'm concerned. I would want to know precisely why she is limping at all just in case it's related to the other hip and it needs replacing right away!


----------



## Anna43

The admin fee for direct claims is £30 now not £25.... 

I am not sure any of the proper surgeons do post op check up, may be wrong but it seems like each of them have someone designated to their check ups.

Yes, 6 weeks on metacam is not an option, 6 weeks on lead 15 min only walks is not an option either when I have no idea what the reason for the limp is.

I worry it is connected to the op, I worry it may be her knee, I worry it may be the spine I worry as I have no idea WHAT it is.

Xrays next Thursday, was impossible to book earlier. This Thursday we seeing a dermatologist as she got some skin issues around her eyes (again) and the sore thing on her tail still did nto heal....

Got around 900 left in this year's insurance, reneval on the 28th - already paying £48 per month for Zara and around £85 for the 4 cats so REALLY dreading the price hike that I am sure will happen at reneval....

BUT - the main thing is I have to find out what is going on with Zara and why and can this be fixed.

I work 5 minutes away from RVC in Camden but really do not want to take her to yet another vet...

Saying that, I may do the next hip at RCV Queen Mother Hospital in Hatfield as it is half way for me that FR is and can get a lift there easier. That in addition to not being happy with the after care I am getting for Zara.

Yes, Noel would perhaps be called in if the checking vet has any concerns but if he/she does not - they would not call Noel and what if they miss something that could have/should have been spotted at any of the check ups?

That is my worry...

And also this:

http://www.rvc.ac.uk/QMH/Clients/Payment.cfm

50% deposit before treatment?

Jesusssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## archiesmum

I hope you get Zara sorted out quickly and it is not anything too serious.

Michael does post op check up as far as I know. (He did Domino's but that was 2 years ago).

About 3 months ago Domino started limping in the same way he did before his op turned out it was muscle strain on the other leg.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

I completely understand every point you've made Anna.

I would be worried as to why Zara is limping, it could be anything from a simple strain to knee or hip probs. Kali has had a limp on and off since July - x rays showed her hips were pretty good and one min limping, next not. Back to vet last week and he changed her NSAID to Metacam from Loxicom and the difference is amazing. She has hardly limped since being on it. He said as much as they are very similar, some dogs for whatever reason respond better to one than they do another. Not sure of why she's limping but poss soft tissue damage that according to another member on here can take months to fully heal - as in her dog. 
Lets hope this is all it is with Zara too.

Of course anyone else doing post op checks could miss something and I hope the mistake made in Flynns case is very rare because missing his condition was very worrying indeed given the history that went with it. Not to mention the immense swelling.

I would imagine a 50% deposit would not be necessary with a THR because it's such a costly procedure, most practices do it directly from the insurance for that reason. See if you can find any reviews from people who have had surgery at QM to find out how good they are.

As for insurance - Marty is now seven and his renewal came in this year at £108 pcm, that's a massive leap from £52 pcm. We expect it to go up at around eight years old but seven was a shock, so that means Kali's will be the same because she is insured with the same insurer. Flynns is currently £39 pcm because he's only four but on getting a quote out of interest for a four year old Mal on the Argos site it came back as £76 pcm  - so I know that's what Flynns will be.
I was told by them that the premium goes by breed and post code and there aren't many Mals round here so it's a low premium but there must have suddenly been an influx that I'm unaware of - either that or the ones that are round here are always at the vets and making claims so the premium is pushed up that way. I mean Flynns alone has reached £14,000 so I don't suppose that has helped Mally owners round here!


----------



## Anna43

Archeismum - thanks but looks like many things were different 2 years ago and changed now I am afraid. 2 years ago Noel was doing post op check ups too.


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - thanks..very frustrating


----------



## emmaviolet

I just wanted to wish anna and zara all the best for the x ray and hope her leg is better now.

It would be a real shame after all the lives they have changed and saved if they have become victims of their own success. It happens in all walks of life as with success comes more demand of your time and then obviously something has to give. 

I wish you lots of luck in getting zara back to her best. xx


----------



## Malmum

How did Zara get on at the vets Anna, and has her walking improved at all?
Hope things are okay with her and the meds have helped.

Hope Mani is doing well, he must be nearly ready for a final visit soon. Any news on the new arrival yet?


----------



## Anna43

Left her at the vets at 8am this morning for the Xrays.. will see if anything makes sense as to why is she limping poor girl.

Waiting for a phone call - asked them to call before the xrays as want to make sure they Xray her knee and her back too.


----------



## Anna43

Oh and BTW Zara's insurance shoot up to 88.90 per month... sighhh


----------



## Malmum

Good luck with the x rays, everything here crossed that it's nothing major.

The insurance rise doesn't surprise me, Martys went up 100% last year once he hit seven and expecting Kali too as well in Jan as shell be seven at renewal. Flynns isn't too bad as he's only 4 1/2 but think it'll go up to £76 from £31 in Jan because all pet insurance is on the increase from what I've heard. I have to have it though!


----------



## Anna43

back from the vets, he said he sees nothing wrong on the xrays but will send them over to FR to look at as he is an ortho but has no experience with hips...... 

off to bed, shattered with today - will scream on here in frustration at the weekend probably as my vet also put in notes that Zara walks better now which is NOT true....


----------



## soulful dog

Sort of good that there is nothing obvious showing in the x-ray.... frustrating though 

Ringo's been limping occasionally on his 'other' hip, so going to put him on metacam for a couple of weeks (and hope he's not sick on it again) and then off for a week to see if there's much difference on/off painkillers.


----------



## emmaviolet

I'm sorry he couldn't see the limp and nothing on the x ray.

I hope there is a resolution for you both fingers crossed it's just a bit sore and hopefully she wakes up tomorrow and it's gone.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks... I worry that she is going to stay like that now... 

Zara right now.. I guess I will be sleeping on the floor...


----------



## emmaviolet

I hope it gets better for her.

She looks lovely and content there though, she is such a beautiful girl, so snuggly!!!


----------



## Malmum

I'm definitely glad it's not the hip. Wonder if it's at all related to the other one 
Other than that cruciate ligament related. My vet said that isn't Kali's problem as they limp all the time with that and Kali doesn't. Ah well just have to see what Noel says, poss MRI if it's a suspected ligament thing eh?
Thanks for the update - keep us informed as to what he says please Anna. 


LokiMani - Sorry to hear Mani is limping on that other leg so soon  see what it looks like at the final x ray and say you want Noels opinion on it, although I'm pretty sure Noel will review it any way. Keep us posted when he has the final check if you can with baby so close now. Good luck!


----------



## archiesmum

Domino was holding his bad leg up on wednesday and thursday so I gave him cage rest and put his indoor coat on. Today he was fine so I am hoping he just got really cold and wet and it caused him to ache a bit. I shall keep an eye on him and if it happens too many times I shall take him to the vets.

I hope the vet can sort out the reason why Zara is limping.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless Domino, hope he's just over done it a bit. We always think It's because of the ops don't you think when any dog can get a bit lame now and then just with a twist. 

Hope he's okay and big hugs from here to him. xxx


----------



## archiesmum

Domino is fine now back to his normal loveable self. I am sure he got really cold, his feet were freezing and so were his ears. 

He is wearing his thermal coat and seems to be much happier. Poor little thing has such fine hair he feels the cold. 

I think you are right I am always worried when he starts limping especially on his bad leg.

Val xx


----------



## LokiMani

Hi all, sorry for silence! I now have a 6 day old baby... Anyway! Mani is great, seems to be recovering well - no limping on either leg at all. 6 week check is a week on Monday. Mani has massively livened up in the last couple of weeks, so can only assume he feels a lot better than he did pre-op!

Hope everyone else ok. Sorry not to post much!


----------



## Malmum

Oh wow - *CONGRATULATIONS* - thanks for taking the time to post, you must be so busy and pretty tired at the mo. Hope you and baby are both well and getting some rest between all those feeds. xx

Here's hoping everything goes well with the final check and x ray and that Mani can wait a little longer for the other hip. Not too long though, you know the reasons why. Would love a brief update when you have time.

Take care and (((hugs))) to you and the little one. xx


----------



## LokiMani

Will definitely update you all after the appt. am hoping the X-ray will be good for the new hip. Mani is sitting and lying differently already - like a proper dog! But it does make the other side look bad...

Unsure when other hip can be done, may have to be the new year due to finances and my ability to cope! It's been very hard going, with everything else going on.

Anyway, will try to catch up when I have time.


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani - congratulations 


I am waiting for Zara's xrays to be sent over and looked at by hopefully Noel at FR, hopefully this week.

Took her for a boig GS walk yesterday adn asked people to watch her walking - no, it is not my imagination, she does not walk right on that leg.

For a moment I started thinking that perhaps I am imagining things so asked other people to look at her walking.

They are all GS owners and they all said she is not walking right. So here we go... sigh//


----------



## Breezy

Hi Malmum and everyone else (or should I say g'day?). I have been following your stories for some time and have been given a lot of hope from them. I have an 11 month old Newfoundland, Molly. At 6 months she was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia. A 'kind-hearted' person tried to convince me it would be best to put her down. In despair I discovered this thread and am now planning for her to have her first hip replacement in about 8 weeks. 

I have gained so much from reading your stories and want to thank you all, and Malmum in particular, for sharing the good and the bad. I feel so much more prepared for what is to come. The assessment of her initial xrays at 6 months confirmed Molly as a candidate and I have my fingers crossed that they will still find her operable 6 months later. 

So far she is going ok. She rattles from all the supplements she gets each day, goes to hydrotherapy and is seeing a chiropractor as well as other holistic therapists. She's not on pain relief yet for which I am thankful, and with any luck her regime will keep it that way until she has surgery.

I thought it was about time I introduced us and wanted to let you know that you have been a great help to a beautiful girl (the dog - not me) on the other side of the world.


----------



## soulful dog

Congrats to you LokiMani, for the baby and Mani looking as if he's doing well 

How is Zara doing Anna, you say she's not walking right but does it get worse if she's active, is she in pain? 

Hi Breezy, good luck in the months ahead with Molly, sounds pretty promising that she doesn't need any pain relief. Someone also advised us that we'd be better of getting our dog PTS as "he'll end up in pain later in life and cost you a fortune", well he has already cost us a fortune with just one hip, but while he's far from perfect, it has made a difference, so was well worth doing. :thumbup1:


----------



## Anna43

Breezy - welcome and fingers crossed for both of you.....

SoulfulDog - Godards say they sent Xrays to FP on Friday, FR says they did nto get the Xrays yet... sigh....

Zara still not using the leg properly - I am really not sure how to descriobe it, not putting the weight on her righ leg as she does on her left, limping while walking at slow speed, trotting normally and then when she runs - the bunny hop with both back legs "stuck" toigether

She does not seem to be in any pain, she is not lame.

The hip and foot seem to be going inwards, does not look right at all to me.

Waiting for the FP when they have a look at the Xrays...


----------



## Malmum

Hi breezy and welcome to petforums, a wonderful place to be when you own (or even don't) a dog - a mine of useful information on every section and loads of lovely people who share it with us. 
So glad this thread has been useful to you and Molly and we're all here to support and advise through the surgery and after care. I started this thread because I couldn't find anything on the net to help with the many questions I had prior to Flynns op and wanted people to know our experience first hand, not knowing if it would be good or bad at the time. Now, two years on, here we are with many accounts of this wonderful surgery, many different breeds of dogs and many different age's to help future owners who are facing the same situation all of us here have in the past and come to what I'm sure we all felt was a difficult decision. Since my posts about Flynn there have been many positive posts by others and none more inspirational than Ollies story, who through e mails I have regular updates and who is doing remarkably well since his double THR in less than six months. 
I hope you'll keep us posted on your progress with Molly, it will be so interesting to see how things are done in your 'neck of the woods' and you have all our best wishes for a positive out come just like the rest of us have seen. I know of two Newfoundlands who have had this op and recovered brilliantly some years ago so am sure Molly will do the same. Best of luck to you. :thumbsup:

SD - do you think Ringo will need the other hip done? I know it's usual to need bilateral replacements but there are some who get away with having just one done although if both are bad it's rare. Hugs to Ringo from here, please keep us posted on his progress. 

Anna - am really hoping Noel can come up with a reason for Zara's limp, wondering if an MRI will show something if its not an orthopaedic problem. Has the cyst on that leg healed now and could that be a reason for the limp does your vet think? So many soft tissue/ligament problems it could be but you won't know until those x rays are examined and even then it may require further investigation to reveal the cause. I'm hoping once the other hip is done Zara will be back on track and that there's no spinal deterioration due to compensating that new hip during recovery like there nearly was with Flynn. Hope Noel contacts your vet soon and also hope you get the other appointment for the next op soon too, he'll likely do an MRI before he operates like he did with Flynn to give a more thorough diagnosis. Good luck and God speed a reply from him. Hugs to Zara, such a brave beautiful girl. 

Good news for us - one of Flynns brothers is coming down to visit us on Sunday from Cleveland - lots of excited people here waiting to see 'little' Sonny and his side kick Blitzen. Flynn can show his little bro how well he can walk now!


----------



## Anna43

Just had a phone call from Miguel, Zara's hip looks absolutely fine on the Xray, the other one is worse now but that was to be expected.

He mentioned something about her back/spine though so.. we are going to see Miguel on the 5th... Together with Ewa and Cortez as Cortez will have his 12 week ( a week late) check up so we are getting a lift with them.


----------



## Matrix/Logan

How is Flynn doing these days with his hip replacement? Logan has just been diagnosed with HD and has hardly any socket on his right side! My OH is thinking that if we do hip replacement he will still be able to have a pain trouble free life for the next however many years he has? I'm not convinced that a hip replacement is the best way to go for him as he isn't lame of showing signs that he's struggling, he has just been a bit stiff after some exercise sessions when getting up after a sleep but other than that you wouldn't think anything was wrong until you see his X-ray!










We are going back to the vets in two weeks to review his condition, he has been given synoquin and carprodyl 50mg twice daily! (hate giving him pain meds every day as he doesn't seem to be in pain!)


----------



## Malmum

*Matrix/Logan* - Oh poor Logan, that hip does look awful and personally I would go for replacement. Sorry to see you had such rotten news. By the look of it Logan is lucky his hip is in place at all, hardly anything keeping it in and must be very uncomfortable. Flynn never showed any sign of pain, never cried out but I had him on pain relief immediately after diagnosis. Only once did he yell on getting up from a lying position and that was after the first hip had been replaced and he was waiting for the other to be done. Later found out he was lucky not to have had spinal degeneration as well as worsening of the other hip that was waiting to be replaced - got it done just in the nick of time! Thing is if the other hip deteriorates (as they often do while compensating the recovery of the operated one) he may also need that one done. If you have insurance it's best to have one done around two - three months before the next renewal so as you have a new lot of insurance for the second one, not giving it time to worsen before the other op is carried out. As Anna has just said above, sometimes even the spine can be damaged with the added strain on one hip during recovery. Logan may never need two hips replaced but to be on the safe side try to get your insurance at the ready in case he does - that's assuming you have insurance. Look at it this way - six weeks of crate rest and nursing for a whole new life!

I would see an orthopaedic surgeon and ask for an honest opinion, see what the specialist says. I wanted Flynns done before he got too bad and arthritis set in, also he was young and recovery is faster - even though Noel said there is no upper age limit for THR. Flynn now if fab, no clunk when he sits, no strain on getting up and you really wouldn't know he's had replacements apart form that he walks normal now and used to walk like a giraffe before, 'stilted gate' it's called. He's not on pain killers or supplements and is not restricted in any way.

Hope you can see a specialist, I know Noel charges about £130 for a consultation but the insurance pays for that and if Logan has surgery Noel deals directly with the insurer and all you have to pay is a £30 admin fee plus your excess. I'm sure all other surgeons do the same. Keep us posted as to what you decide and as you say there's no immediate rush. Thanks for the x ray pics too, always good for others to see so as they get an idea about HD.
Hugs to Logan, poor baby. xx

*Anna* - Glad to hear it's not Zara's hip but not so glad to hear it could be her spine. I wonder if you should limit her exercise for the time being in case it puts added strain on her back. Don't suppose Miguel said anything like that but you could send him an e mail if you are concerned. 
If it is spine related I really think it's time surgeons started giving advice regarding spinal deterioration and how to avoid it by spacing double THR's closer together. I mean they must see this all the time - surely.
Roll on the 5th, can't wait to see what is said and also for her other op to be planned.


----------



## Breezy

Thanks for your support Malmum, Anna and Soulful dog. I thought that since we were sharing pics I'd add Molly's xray from 5 months ago. Sorry for the quality - scan of a photocopy...








I honestly don't know how she can stand when I look at it but she does somehow, and bounces around like there's nothing wrong. I sometimes think that pain killers would be easier but because there was going to be such a long wait before surgery decided to try the alternate route. She was seeing a chiro weekly which is now down to monthly. I take her to hydrotherapy every week as well as extra swims in mum's pool when it's warm. There's also her miracle 'dog whisperer'. Molly goes in with a limp and comes out walking fine and stays that way for weeks. It's a bit out there but if it works I'm not complaining. And then there's the supplements... fish oil, glucosomine, silica and emu oil every day. I personally can't praise emu oil enough. An awesome natural anti-inflammatory that got me walking after a virus attacked my knees. (Ross River virus - be thankful you don't have it there!).

And now we wait... a few more weeks before she's back to the vet for a check-up, get declared 'clinical' and the formal referral to the surgeon. We'll be going to SASH in Sydney about 2 1/2 - 3 hours from here. It will be interesting to see how they stack up in comparison. I've got the crate and the sling. A comfy collar is on the way. Any other suggestions?


----------



## LokiMani

Hello Breezy! Sorry to hear you going through this too. This thread has been brilliant for me too, so much support and info.

A small update on Mani - he still seems full of energy and life, but I have noticed the new hip looks a little stiff? Am a bit worried... Am hoping that it is just the muscles sorting themselves out... But who knows. Anyone else has this? He is just over 5 weeks post op now.


----------



## Malmum

*LokiMani* - My worry is the new hip is now taking a lot of strain from the other hip, which we know by the x rays is in very poor shape. I hope it can be fixed sooner rather than later because you don't want the first op to fail due to too much pressure being put on it.
Like I said yesterday to Anna, why doesn't Noel seem to realise that it's not always, in fact from what we have seen on here never is, viable to just replace one hip and rest on his laurels about the other one. We have seen how much damage is done by doing that, so far in Flynn, possibly Zara and now possibly Mani too.
Ollie's surgeon - John Fergusson, in Fife - knew all of this and for that reason Ollie was given a second hip within three months of the first. Why are FR not seeing this scenario? Very worrying for a 'world class' surgeon and his team I think!
Lets hope it's just muscle strain but don't chance it if it continues. Don't know if you have insurance for a second op, can't remember but Noel will do a payment plan I'm sure. 

*Breezy* - Thanks for the x rays and I agree with you - how does she even stand? Sorry it takes so long out there to get her op done, over here THR's are pretty common place in dogs and done within weeks. I asked for a referral and the same day had a phone call from the practice with an appointment in two weeks time.
It's good that the supplements help and hydrotherapy is wonderful for building muscle, so by the time Molly has her op she'll be lovely and fit for the recovery. Have to say I have never heard of emu oil, it sounds fantastic and would be helpful to many dogs out here. Is it available on line?
Fingers crossed Molly gets referred soon.


----------



## Breezy

The wait for surgey hasn't been the fault of the surgeons, they can usually operate within a week or so too. Molly was only 6 months old when formally diagnosed. The vets were concerned about her hips when she was only about 8-9 weeks old but didn't realise how bad she was until the xray.

The wait has been for her to grow up. At six months she weighed about 30kg and now she's just over 50kg. Newfs aren't full grown until at least 12 months. Molly has her first birthday on 31 October. And I want to wait until I take leave which will be at Christmas because work shuts down for a week, so thought I'd take advantage of the timing. Don't tell Molly... she's getting a pool for her birthday. Only a paddling/toddler pool but quite the treat for a Newf, especially with a hot summer coming.

I buy my emu oil from here...Emu oil and Emu oil product at The Emu Shop

They're literally down the road from me but I still buy online. Seems to be good quality and an excellent price. Molly takes 6 capsules a day (3 morning, 3 night) which is an adult human dose. I use the oil for all sort of aches, pains and complaints.


----------



## LokiMani

Interesting they wait until 12 months over there Breezy. Mani is actually 10 months now (9 months when operated on) and Noel was also doing a 7 month old dog, as he introduced me to the owners in te waiting room.. He said that the growth plates on Mani's hip are closed (looking at the X-ray), so he can operate any time? 

Malmum, you could be right about the strain, I hadn't thought of that... To be fair to Noel, he does want to operate immediately, but we need to have the money as the insurance won't cover it. He said the timing will come down to when we can afford it, which isn't ideal.... Is all very hard to be honest, because I will find another 6 weeks crate rest etc. for Mani, very hard with a newborn and a toddler and another dog... It was hard enough without the newborn... Obviously Mani's best interests are also very important, but is all a but hard for us at the mo..


----------



## Anna43

I am taking Zara to FR to see Miguel on the 5th November to try and fugure why the leg just does not seem right. He mentioned something about her spine when he called me yesterday, worried sick now.

Second leg needs to be done as it went worse since the first was operated on. Zara's first op was on the 28th Mayso 20 weeks gone on the 20th October. Will be 23 weeks when we see Miguel on the 5th.

I REALLY do not know what to do now....


----------



## Malmum

*Anna* - Not much you can do other than wait til you see Miguel. I wonder if they will keep her on that day to do the second hip - will you be able to leave her if they do? Don't worry, 23 weeks isn't a massive amount of time, with Flynn it was eight months and we 'got away with it' with the spine not being too badly affected - in fact it was only just beginning to show signs of deterioration and that was a long time after the first op, far longer than Zara's so fingers crossed it's not actually done any damage yet! 

I think if it were me I would just take it easy on the walks til then and hope that will be enough to keep her spine in a healthy condition til the op. 
*

LokiMani* - I can imagine how hard everything is for you right now, goodness it's all I could do to manage to look after a new born let alone have the worry of a dog with an operation looming. When does Mani's insurance renew? I had to wait for that too as has Anna, it always comes down to money eh? I've done the Euro for tomorrow if I win I'll pay for it. Wouldn't that be peachy?


----------



## Anna43

What I worry that perhaps her spine needs to be looked at if it got really bad?

Not sure if I want Zara to be operated on the 5th and not sure if I want her operated at FP again to be honest.

Will see what are we told on the 5th, really worried about the spine.

And saying 23 weeks I did not mean I felt it is long, I felt it was too soon after the 1st op...

Did not REALLY plan to have her other leg operated on before Xmas to be honest.

And is she is operated at FP - this will have to be a senior surgeon doing the op. And I need to feel comfortable about the surgeon.

I wal also looking at RVC but...

It is all so terribly confusing TBH


----------



## Malmum

I know it's very difficult for you to get to FR as well Anna but I don't think you need worry about a senior surgeon doing the op, that's a dot on the cards. If it's not Noel (and it likely would be as he did the other hip) it will be a completely qualified surgeon - it is anywhere unless you take Zara to a teaching practice which means it could be done by a junior and overseen by a senior - just like teaching hospitals. That's okay too as long as it's overseen. Really how would we know unless we ask? 

I know you haven't been too pleased with FR but as I've said before I would only trust Noel to deal with Flynn - would request he was the surgeon I paid for, as I'm sure you could too. I just think if Flynns hip deteriorated for any reason in years to come Noel is more qualified to find an alternative form of surgery, even a metal implant/pins of some kind to build up the spine. He has invented things no other surgeon has come up with and hip replacement isn't new in dogs so why hasn't someone else achieved the like? He takes surgery to boundaries that other surgeons don't even think of. I would always go to him personally but it is a fair old trot even from here.

Roll on the 5th to see what Miguel says and really the sooner the op is done the better but I do know how it puts a strain on you and in your case even more so as you're coping alone.


----------



## archiesmum

It must be such a worry for you Anna.

If it was my dog I wouldn't hesitate to go to FR but I have only ever had good experiences there. Michael is a good surgeon if Noel is not available I don't know if you have met him or not.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

I'm pretty sure Ring's orthopeadic vet said that some dogs x-rays can look really bad, but some dogs seem to manage ok despite that. Matrix/Logan, you say Logan has just been diagnosed with HD but doesn't seem to be in any pain, but there must have been something that caused you to get him x-rayed in the first place?

Breezy, sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can for Molly, so just need to keep doing what you are doing and get the op done when the time is right for you. The 6 weeks after the op are important, LokiMani somehow managed all that while heavily pregnant too! LokiMani I don't envy you having to go through it all again with a toddler and a new baby. Perhaps you could just delay it for as long as possible and try to keep Mani on limited exercise for a while to help reduce any strain?

Anna do you know what are they going to do to try and figure out Zara's limp? We ended up having to get an MRI scan for Ringo before the vet would do the hip replacement because he was concerned about pain in his back. It came back clear but even after getting the all-clear on his new hip, the vet says he still shows signs of pain in his back, though it's not something that's noticeable at all. The vet who did his appraisal pre-hydrotherapy didn't even pick up on it. 

Ringo has been pretty good this past week. He was limping badly last Saturday after jumping around with other dogs in the park but has recovered well. I think I'm just going to have to limit his play to a short 5-10 min spell. He's pretty much ok running about chasing a ball (he's too lazy to do that too much anyway!) but not jumping up and play fighting with other dogs.

We may end up getting his other hip done in future, but my gut feeling is that putting him on metacam for the next fortnight won't show a huge difference between how he is on/off painkillers. So when I phone the vet in a fortnight he'll just recommend that we take him back in a year for a check-up and reconsider then. I'm not sure if the vet is just pointing us in this direction because he's aware we have to pay for the op ourselves, but he has been very clear that there is no need to rush unless it's clear Ringo is in pain.

Anyway, good luck to you all in the coming weeks. I might not have much to post about with Ringo (at least I hope not) but I'll still be watching closely how you are all getting on.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks everyone.

Just took Zara out and noticed she is limping on her other back leg too so I have a feeling she will need the operation sooner rather than later, possibly straight away on the 5th when I take her to FP.

Noel is not in on MOndays (so I was told) so will see what we can do about that.

Really, REALLY worried.. planned a nice long walk today but when I seen how she walks - had to cut it short.


----------



## Anna43

Sionce yesterday, Zara is limping on her left leg too... all really scary.

Gave her some metacam this morning and will keep her on metacam till our visit on the 5th


----------



## soulful dog

Think that's all you can do, some metacam and gentle exercise.... good luck on the 5th. Hope all goes well, things were sounding so good after the first op too.


----------



## Malmum

Wish the 5th was tomorrow  keep up with the Metacam and gentle exercise just to be on the safe side. I can imagine how worried you are.

Just to update, Kali had another set of x rays last Fri by my usual vet. Diagnosis = arthritis in right hip  She needs to lose 10 kgs, don't know how she's put on so much but think it's my preoccupation with Flynn perhaps. Her normal weight is 43kgs - she's shot up to 53kgs  Taking her to hydro, giving her 1500mgs glucosamine (vet said) plus chondroitin/green lipped mussel and she's having a course of Cartrophen injections starting next week. Have to get the weight down though as he said her hips are in pretty good shape and not in need of replacement - thank the Lord!


Hugs to you and Zara - such a stressful time for you. xx


----------



## Anna43

Poor Kali.. 

Zara is 40kg, should really be 35....How on earth am I going to make her lose weight I have no idea as I am a snack addict myself... sigh...

Yes, very worried about her


----------



## Malmum

Difficult with a Mal too, can't go off lead so exercise is with me in tow - and I don't 'do' running, lol!


----------



## LokiMani

Just at FR now. Mani has gone off for x-rays. We are seeing Miguel today, not seen him before, he seems good. Now got time to watch daytime tv while I wait for him and the verdict! 

Malmum, that must be a relief that Kali's hips are good! Sorry that she has to lose weight, is very hard, especially without off lead walking. 

Anna, you must be v worried about Zara. Roll on the 5th.

Will update you all later when we have news about Mani.

Have taken tiny baby with me.. He is sleeping through the experience so far!


----------



## Anna43

Miguel is good, Zara is seeing Miguel - we seen him 3 times so far or more as he also sees Cortez..

Say hello to him from us  Anna and Zara.

Fingers crossed all well with Mani....


----------



## Malmum

*LokiMan*i - Hope it all went well for Mani today and the other hip can wait a while before being done. Time has flown this end from when you posted he'd had the op, new baby too - phew, what a busy time you've had.


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani - and? How did it go? Hope all is ok?


----------



## LokiMani

All fine! Hip not moved, they were happy with him. The other hip has changed a bit, but Miguel said he should be fine to wait till the new year as it should degenerate a similar amount again, which will be ok. But I am to keep an eye on him. He is now allowed out of the crate on 'room rest', with lead walks to gradually increase. No off lead until after the 12 week check. He has had a nice evening free from the crate!


----------



## Malmum

*LokiMani* - Great news :thumbup: glad your lil guy is doing so well. Bet he just loved being out of the crate and as long as you go pretty easy with his walks there would seem to be no reason why a few more weeks til the next op will do any damage. Just be careful with off leading as they tend not know when to take a rest.

Well done with all your hard work nursing and it must have been doubly difficult for you being pregnant and then a new born to deal with - take my hat off to you girl cos I know how hard each can be let alone both together! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anna43

LokiMani - great news


----------



## archiesmum

LokiMani - great news, all your hard work has paid off.

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Off to FR tomorrow to see Miguel.... Hope we get to the bottom of why is Zara limping, hope the news are not too bad and that it is something that can be sorted out.

WEnt for an hour walk yesterday and on the way back she was limping really bad poor dog....

Will post after the visit


----------



## Anna43

Got an email just after 5pm from Miguel telling me that Noel is off to US tomorrow so he is happy to see Zara tomorrow but no surgery could be done (if needed) till Noel comes back (not sure when he is back).

I am tottaly shocked and have no idea what to do now.

Already took a day off for tomorrow (and cancelled the dog walker), arranged for a friend to pick me up at Richmond and take me to FR. Her dog is due for 12 week check up (Cortez) but it is 13 weeks now and she says if it is not for Zara she would not be going there with Cortez as he is fine.

Zara is NOT walking well, metacam nearly finished, I need her *diagnosed*....

So I guess we will be going anyway...


----------



## soulful dog

How did it go today Anna?


----------



## Malmum

I suppose with Noel away on Mondays you would have seen Miguel anyway so Zara was not likely to be kept in if Noel wasn't there  is there no other day you could go next time to see Noel? I wonder if he works the occasional weekend now he doesn't do Mondays. 

Have to admit to not taking Flynn to his very last app. He'd had the final x ray but the scar tissue was stiff so they wanted to see him two weeks later - he'd been to hydro and loosened up so I phoned and said he was okay. 

How did you get on anyway and has Cortez been discharged now?

Poor Zara, hope she gets a diagnosis soon, expect it'll mean an MRI don't you?


----------



## Anna43

Yes, the pre-agreed plan was for Miguel to see Zara on Monday and her staying overnight for Noel to operate on Tuesday ( to save the extra travel).

That is why I was so dissapointed.

Miguel spent absolute ages with Zara and we were there from 11am till 5pm.

Zara had an MRI done and there is an isue with her spine (lumbosacral stenosis), she will need 3 injections into her spine, that is the plan.

BUT the more I read about it and those injections - the more I want to talk to Noel about surgery on her spine rather than injections.

We scheduled the op with Noel for the 19th (he does work Mondays now again) and she will get first injection then, second injection 2 weeks later at her 2 week check up and the last injection at her 6 week check up.

She also had a test done when they measure how much weight dog puts on each leg - tests shown that he puts less weight on the leg that was operated on 5 month ago than on the one that is really bad and will be operated on the 19th.

That should not be happening at all. It may be related to the spine issue, will see.. 

The only friend that can give me a lift there - she works Saturdays, she has Sundays and Mondays off an no A/L leaft due to her own dog's operation

To add to this, she is selling her car in DEcember so....

If Zara's op goes ahead as planned on the 19th then will have to go pick her up same week, then the 2 week follow up with heve to be done at FR too as she will be due forr the second injection (spine) on the 3rd December and then 6 week check up and last 3rd injection on the 31st December.

A cab from me to Surrey with a long waiting time (each injection will need to be done under anaestetics) with a long wait there is not an option (money) - with the MRI yesterday, we are already over the 7k insurance limit when the leg op and injections are done (injections are 150 each)

Yes, I started playing the lottery again... 

********

Good news - all well with Cortez and he is now discharged. His other hip is not bad and may never need a surgery for the other one


----------



## soulful dog

Is there not an orthopaedic vet closer to home you could try, at least save on the hassle of getting back and forth to the vet with Zara? 

Sorry to hear there is an issue with Zara's spine. Is the idea of injections that they want to try and manage the problem with her back while they do the hip op, or is it a possible cure?


----------



## Anna43

There are 2 other ortho hospitals that I know of but but about the same distance and if we are talking major surgery (hip or spine) _ would not allow anyone else but Noel to touch my dog.

Yes, I am not happy with havoing dealt with several people at FP - would be happier with just Noel and Miguel, I absolutely trust those 2.

I am reading up on that condition and not conviced about injections. I guess perhaps Miguel advised those as he is aware of the money situation.

BUT perhaps Zara could have back surgery done on the 19th and the other hip from next year's insurance?

We will see Noel on the 19th, will see what he says/what his advice will be.


----------



## emmaviolet

Anna I am so sorry about your situation and zara and her spine. 

I wish her better bless her. If i was to win the lottery id give you a pm and let you know you could fix your girl. Lets all keep our fingers crossed.

Best wishes. X


----------



## Malmum

Oh goodness Anna, what a worry for you and every link I've read has mentioned this syndrome being prevalent in GSD's - typical! I think Noel may prefer to sort the hip and leave the spine in case the injections do the trick, what do you think? if it were me I'd go with whatever Noel said and if he doesn't think surgery right now is an option then there must be reasons why. If the injections (wonder what they are, our hosp gives corticosteroid injections for arthritis and general orthopaedic pain) give relief for long enough for her second hip to repair, maybe that's all he's looking for. I actually have corticosteroid injections in my palm when my carpel tunnel starts playing up. The relief I get is around a year to eighteen months, they work brilliantly for my particular condition and from the link I have pasted seem to work well in dogs too. That's assuming the injections are the same as I have. The cost isn't too bad considering a GA is needed for a large dog, I paid £300 for Flynn to be put out and be 'manually evacuated' when he had constipation when he was two, so £150 now days is good I'd say. 

Personally I would be very reluctant to put my dog through spinal surgery before trying the medical route in case the medical route works well for it, I have seen so many people treated with these injections and come back a year or two later for a 'top up' so it could be that's all Zara will ever need, far better than more surgery I think.

You'll have to see what Noel says when he's back but like I said I'd let him decide if it were me.

Glad to hear Cortez is fit and well, no probs with that new hip and that the other looks good. The Akita link I put up did well with just one replacement - so well done Cortez baby, here's to a whole new life for you! :thumbup1:

For anyone reading this who doesn't know what Lumbosacral Stenosis (Cauda Equina Syndrome) is, here's a brief explanation. This is a hip replacement diary but Lumbosacral Stenosis can give the same symptoms as hip dysplasia apparently.
http://www.michvet.com/Client Education Handouts/Surgery handouts/Lumbosacral_stenosis.pdf

More interesting stuff from FR:
http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/search/node/spinal surgery
I def wouldn't go anywhere else either Anna.


----------



## emmaviolet

Malmum i wondered the same about the injections.

I had the lumbar ones. Had to have them awake too. Oh the pain!!!!!!


----------



## Malmum

It's no wonder they do them under a GA is it Emma? Mine go right through the palm and into the carpel tunnel but the relief is virtually instant. If Zara had the same response as I do and many other patients I'd go with it TBH, I think they are fantastic!


----------



## emmaviolet

Malmum said:


> It's no wonder they do them under a GA is it Emma? Mine go right through the palm and into the carpel tunnel but the relief is virtually instant. If Zara had the same response as I do and many other patients I'd go with it TBH, I think they are fantastic!


Oh its so much pain. They went right into my bones and if i think about it it makes me dizzy. I passed out afterwards, im a bit of a baby really but i was so worried. I dont know how you have it in the hand.

They didnt work for me sadly but there are so many who have positive results. I believe dally banjo is one of them.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks,,,

They do the injections under GA as the dog can not move during the procedure - that in addition to them being painful of course.

What I am very happy about is the fact that with both Ewa (Cortez'es mum) and me living in upstairs flats - still both dogs are fine as far as the hip implants are concerned so this can be done.

What I am worried about is that injections are not going to cure the spine problem but just mask it in a way and as it is a problem that is progressive....

Will talk to Noel himself on the 19th and will take it from there.

Thanks a lot for all the support and....

Well done to all bionic dogs on this thread ​


----------



## Malmum

Fingers crossed it'll work Anna and if she does need an op (God forbid not another ) it can be done next year. Noel will do what's best for her. 

I'll second the well done bit, all brave dogs on this thread - big hugs to all of them, real troopers! :thumbup1:


----------



## archiesmum

I hope everything goes well. 

I would be guided by what Noel says I am sure he would not operate unless it is really necessary.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck for Zara then on the 19th. And I wouldn't worry _too_ much about the injections, unless they don't think there is any other valid option they will always try other things before going down the route of surgery. Like archiesmum says, just wait for your chance to discuss it with Noel, and big hugs to Zara in the meantime.


----------



## Breezy

I have my fingers crossed for you Anna. 

I took Zara's story as a sign that Molly's guardian angels were looking out for her and guiding me in the right direction of hip replacement. My brother had a German Shephard also called Zara that we lost last year to cancer so I've always had a soft spot for your girl.

Molly has turned 1 and should now be fully grown, so I've booked her in at SASH. They'll do a consultation on the 12 Dec with surgery the following day if all goes to plan. They keep her in for the night following the consult and I get to pick her up 3 days after surgery. 5 more weeks and then the fun begins :crazy:


----------



## Anna43

Thanks a lot for all the kind words.

Monday coming close, glad we are seeing Noel himself - will go by whatever he advises is the best.

At the moment I worry more about her spine than about her left leg that we know needs THR.

I worry that if the left leg is operaten on, the right one (that has been done but Zara limps on) will not be able to support her operated leg and the spine.

At the moment - I do not believe in injections being the best option as they will simply dull the pain but not sort the degenaritive problem.

At the moment I feel a spine surgery would be a better option - not enough money for both THR and spine in the same insurance year (28th October to 28th October) but I feel spine is more "sort out now" and perhaps the other hip could wait.

BUt I have no idea how could we cope with the stairs after spine surgery - we did with the right leg but with spine.. no idea.

So.. waiting for Monmday and will take it from there.

Brought the crate back home yesterday, have a feeling that Zara KNOWS something is coming as she is avoiding the crate (it is locked as could not assemble it by myself properly so wobbly - friend will come over to help me on MOnday to put it together properly - it is a nice size 54" cage but you need 2 ppl to assemble it)

So,..... waiting for Monday.


----------



## soulful dog

Best wishes for Monday. I know when we first took Ringo to see the orthopaedic vet he wanted to investigate his back first before going ahead with the hip operation, but I guess it all depends on exactly what the problem is. I hope that whatever happens you feel you know exactly what the options are and what's best for Zara, and I'm sure you will after discussing it with Noel.


----------



## Malmum

Good luck for tomorrow Anna have no idea what Noel will suggest but know with Flynn he wanted to check out his spine before the hip surgery so would expect he will address that first with Zara too. I suppose it depends on the level of deterioration whether he operates there first, if its not too bad perhaps he'll wait, either way you know he won't put you wrong. 

Fingers crossed whatever he decides you'll be able to manage her post op just fine like you did last time, can imagine the stairs are a big concern for you. 

Lots of (((hugs))) and positive vibes from here and a big kiss for sweet Zara for being such a lovely girl. Poor baby has had a tough time since her last op with her limp and hopefully after the next op, whichever it is, she'll come out fighting fit. xx


----------



## Lilylass

Hi Anna - just wanted to say I'll be thinking of you and Zara tomorrow

Re the injections, not surprised they're done under GA - I had them direct into the nerves in my foot before my (failed ) surgery - and OMG .... ouch! *but*, like *Malmum* I did get relief (although I did have about a week of being in agony before it kicked in) which lasted for around 4 - 6 months.

Huggles for you & your girl xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks everyone, in less than 12 hours will know what the next step is... freaking out to be honest... Was mentally prepared for the hips but NOT for spine problems


----------



## Muze

Anna43 said:


> Thanks everyone, in less than 12 hours will know what the next step is... freaking out to be honest... Was mentally prepared for the hips but NOT for spine problems


I can't offer any advice I'm afraid, just wanted to wish Zara and you all the best


----------



## Malmum

Good luck Zara, I hope uncle Noel can fix your problems sweetheart. Good luck Anna, all such a worry for you. As you say her hips were expected but now her spine......

Take care and be strong girls. xx


----------



## emmaviolet

Again I cant offer anything but luck to you anna and zara.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - Zara had her left THR today, had a phone call that all went well.

Re spine - no surgery (or injections) recommended as apparently not bad enough to do surgery and injections may make no difference so she will be given painkillers for that.



Picking her up Friday evening. ...

Thanks again


----------



## Lilylass

Ahhhhh Anna :smile5: (((hugs))) as I know what a traumatic day this will have been for you ...... glad her hip's been done & really, really happy her spine is OK just now - try & get some sleep tonight!


----------



## emmaviolet

Aw bless her. Glad she got through it ok.

Hope she keeps improving after she is home. You are both so brave.


----------



## archiesmum

I have been thinking about you and Zara today. I am so pleased the op went well and the spine problem can be helped with painkillers.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thank you...

Off t bed now and rool on Friday, then roll on the *3rd December* (2 week stitches out which I may do at my local vets if all looks ok) and then roll on *31st December* 6 week check up (brillinat timing, huh?) and then roll on *11th February *for my girl with 2 super new hips and pain free.....


----------



## Malmum

Good old Noel, so glad he doesn't think Zara needed the spinal surgery, my daughter saw an op and its not nice tbh. At last her second hip is done, you know what's ahead of you and coped brilliantly last time, every faith you'll do an admirable job again! 

A great 2013 ahead for your brave girl, bless her I bet she's soundo at the mo. Have a good sleep and roll on Friday when she can be back in her normal surroundings with her little kitty friends to help with the nursing again. 

All done now Anna, soon time to sit back and enjoy your new girl. xx


----------



## soulful dog

Was it the issue with Zara's spine that was making her limp on her good hip, and is the hope that with two good hips she'll be able to manage her back much better? That sort of makes sense, just wondering though?

Good luck with the next couple of months and Zara's recovery from the op. :thumbup1:

Incidentally, I spoke with Ringo's vet yesterday and have now confirmed for definite that we will wait until next year and see how his hip is before deciding whether or not to go ahead with the second op. Gives us a little breather and time to consider if we can afford it or not, and in the meantime Ringo is only limping occasionally and is definitely far more comfortable than he was six months ago.


----------



## Malmum

Well done to Ringo and fingers crossed he's not going to need that second op. Lovely to hear that he is more comfortable now he's all healed. Good luck that he continues to improve and great big hugs from here to your gorgeous, brave boy. xx


----------



## soulful dog

Cheers Malmum, Ringo wags his tail at his hug 

The vet did say in an ideal world he'd probably just go ahead and do the second hip, but at the same time said there's no drastic rush. 

There's a group of 5 or 6 dogs that I see playing together in the park at the weekends and ever since I've had Ringo I've wanted to be able to let him go and run about with them. I'm delighted to say he's now been a few times and although it's clear he's not as fit and agile as the others, and he usually starts limping later on in the day, I'm so happy he can at least play a bit with them. It still breaks my heart a little that he can't play the same way they do, but still, this time last year I had to just keep him on the lead and walk by. I'm thankful we no longer have to do that.

:thumbup:


----------



## LokiMani

Hi all!

V sorry for absence. Total lack of sleep and whole new baby/ toddler/ two dogs thing has done for me!

Wanted to let you know that Mani is doing brilliantly so far! And has 12 week check on 3rd Dec. He is a different dog these days and no longer cries as he lies in his bed.

Am thinking of having him castrated soon, although feel a bit mean given what else he has been through so far! But I really wouldn't want him to ever accidentally mate (which I would never allow, but he is looked after by others sometimes). And he's almost a year old now.

I just caught up about Zara's surgery - so pleased it went well! She's on the home straight now!


----------



## Anna43

Well done Ringo and Mani 

Just brought Zara home.. she is shaven much more than last time and wingingggggggggggggggggggg poor thing.

BUt settled in the crate now so..... starting the countdown to 12 weeks.....


----------



## Anna43




----------



## Malmum

Welcome home Zara sweetheart. Poor little darling, starting from scratch all over again but worth it in the long run you wait and see. Hopefully with two good hips it'll help her spine be more stable and ease her pain. Such a brave girl and so many smoochy hugs from me and Flynn to both of you with get well soon vibes too. All done now baby girl. xx

If its any help, since Kali has been having her double daily dose of glucosamine/chondroitin and MSN tablets along with half dosage of Metacam she has stopped limping completely. I cut the Metacam dose in half just for small relief as the supplements seem brilliant. If Zara has a small dose once she's recovered from the op along with supplements it may work for her like it has for Kali.  don't like too much NSAID due to poss side effects. 

So glad Mani is doing well and enjoying the freedom of his new hip. Big hugs and kisses from us here to your brave lil soldier. Must be lovely to see him out of pain. See what 2013 bring regarding the other hip eh? Can't imagine how tiring it all must be for you and having had four babies then a dog with a THR I know what I'd rather be dealing with lol. After six weeks or so the THR is done and dusted but babies......
As for castration, I don't rate it and will never have it done to any dog of mine again, as I haven't in the past. All my boys have dog reaction and minor nervous issues I'd never seen before - just my personal preference. If you do have it done I'd wait til at least eighteen months old, even better two years for his bone growth to definitely be completed. Also I wouldn't want him lifted about until that new hip was well and truly set in strong muscle. Just couldn't trust another vet other than Noel's team to be careful enough to handle him properly and not potentially do damage when lifting an unconscious dog. There's no rush is there and better to be safe than sorry. 

So glad all the news is positive ladies!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Malmum... Just gave Zara her tablets - she is on :

Therios 750mg x 2 per day
Onsior 40g 1x per day

She still has her patch on - she did not last time I think, not sure how long is this supposed to stay on/how long for it works, anyone remembers?

She is crying a bit in the crate, just went in with her for a good cuddle.

She has done pee/poo yesterday evening as I brought her in, we stayed on the grass outside for a few min and she has done both.

She has done a pee this morning too.

Still very wobbly on that leg but of course early days.

I think I am more nervous with this hip then I was with the first one....


----------



## soulful dog

Nice to hear Mani is doing well, though bet Dec 3rd still can't come quick enough! Ringo has had the snip when he was roughly 1.5 years old and we had no problems, but I totally agree with Malmum, no need to rush and better to wait and make sure the hip is completely healed first.

Big hugs to Zara, great to see her home. Just take it slow and easy and keep giving her plenty of cuddles. Best of luck with her recovery.


----------



## Malmum

The Fentanyl patch lasts three days post op Anna, I never removed Flynns until the staples started to become loose then Rosie took it off with a staple remover - I couldn't do that to Flynn on case I hurt him - what a wuss, lol! 

Glad Zara is toileting okay, that was one of my main worries and a huge relief once he'd been.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - I will be taking Zara to my regular vet on the 3rd for removinf the stitches so I guess the patch can be removed at the same time. Do not suppose it is/can be harmful in any way if left for a bit longer?

Last time when I got her home she did not have the patch any more, this time she does so got a bit confused.

Thanks.

Just checked with my vets, they charge £9.65 for prescription and Zara's tablets are £0.71 each on Animeddirect so massive savings as the insurance has now been tottaly wiped out....


----------



## Malmum

Just get her meds from your vets Anna. I claimed for all of Flynns medication including all the sedatives, vet call outs and follow up after Flynns dislocation and they paid for the lot. Anything related to Zara's after care should still be covered like mine was. My vet charges £16 for the prescription and the only time I paid for that was for ACP sedatives because it was being discontinued and my vet ran out of supply so I took the prescription to another local vet. Didn't have the cheek to claim for them though!


Oops just seen your insurance has been used up. Flynn was insured for £7,000 and his THR's cost £5,600 each. When I ran out my vet put the rest on the slate and I paid off what I could afford a month, never had to pay when I collected the meds at the time.


----------



## Anna43

Zara's insurance is already gone I am afraid.

All of it... She had MRI done and that visit was just over 1400, now the leg was just over 5500 so all 7k gone

That is why I am looking at getting her tablets online.


----------



## Anna43

Just took Zara out and TBH it was scary. She seems to be terrified of going down the stairs, it was one step down and 2 steps back up (backwards) so very worrying.. and holding on to her for dear life. At one point I though she is not going to go down at all poor Zara.

We made it down, she done pee/poo so all well here and then slowly back up.

She has not eaten anything yet, going to mix some fish in her food as have a feeling they may have fed her wet food at FR (they did last time and had problems with putting her back on dry) and that is why she is not interested in her normal food...


----------



## archiesmum

Sounds like Zara is doing well. If I remember Domino didn't eat much for about a week after his op but then went back to eating properly. It is always good when the have a wee and poo after they have had an op isn't it?

Hugs

Val x


----------



## Malmum

When Flynn had his second op Anna he didn't walk as well as with the first one, even before he displaced it. He didn't weight bear right from the start and walked occasionally on three legs and I think this was the reason he displaced because he laid on it a couple of times and had a right job getting up. Stands to reason now that I should not had let him do that but I asked Noel if his nursing was the same as the first and he said yes. Here again I think Noel expects common sense but fails to realise this kind if thing is not something we dog owners 'do' very often and I tended to follow his advice by the book instead of thinking outside the box for myself. Sounds very thick of me and when I look back I think 'how the hell didn't I realise that?' especially as I advise THR human patients not to make a twist movement as that is a classic way if dislocating. So a huge 60kgs dog lying on his newly replaced hip which when he does eventually manage to raise himself (with that hip) he's putting untold pressure on it and has been forced to weight bear when really he couldn't. You know just typing that makes me well up even now, because I know I allowed him to dislocate and it was no fault of his - just wish Noel had warned me even though I should've worked that out for myself! Ah well, he's okay now isn't he? 

I thought Flynns second op was worse for him because he had started to have back problems and his op was far more invasive than the first, goodness knows how he deteriorated so quickly but you can see by the second x ray how near to not having it done he was. Perhaps Zara is still experiencing back pain now that her newly operated hip is kinda out of normal action, is also tender at the mo so she is reluctant to use the stairs because it makes it more painful. I'd think in a couple if days she'll feel more confident, swelling from the op around the new joint will have subsided and she'll start to get back to normal. 

Because Flynn was so poorly after the last op I had him on Rimadyl plus Tramadol, I was adamant he wasn't going to suffer any more pain. I get meds from Bestpet although last time I bought Kali's Metacam from the vet it was almost £50 but only £10 from Bestpet plus the prescription cost - guess where I'm going next time?


----------



## Anna43

Thanks,

I was going to take her out around 10 pm but she is sleeping so will not wake her up, will wait when she lets me know she wants to go.

Dreading those stairs now and that one step forward and 2 back and crying with every step as it is so dangerous. Never done it the first time my girl.

She was on Metacam first time, now on Onsior 40g once per day, perhaps she needs something stronger/something else?


----------



## Anna43

JUst took Zara out, her leg is VERY wobbly, she is scared to walk down the stairs (up the stairs is fine but down the stairs again one step forward and 2 steps back)...

HOpe it is better tomorrow 

It is VERY different to the first op.... No idea why...


----------



## Malmum

Flynns second op was very different too. When we collected him from FR he wasn't as good at walking right from the start but the leg wasn't swollen so it looked much the same. Just look out for any swelling because that's a good indicator if there's any problem. With Flynns dislocation his leg became massive - yet another reason I could kick myself that I never twigged he'd dislocated. Hindsight is a wonderful thing isn't it? but useless all the same!


----------



## Anna43

Just spoke to Jayson at FR - was told to give her human tramadol (as I said I have it at home, 50mg) and call them in 2-3 hours.

She is not eating but she is also not drinking - and the not drinking bit really worries me.

How can I force a dog to drink?


----------



## emmaviolet

Anna im sorry zara seems so bad. 

To get water into her have you tried cookingchicken and putting some of the juice into the bowl.

I hope she picks up soon poor girl.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks.. spoke to Jayson again, he is going to talk to the other vets there and call my primary care vet to issue whetever painkiller they reccomend for me to pick up for Zara, tramadol made no difference in her crying.

Just took her out for a pee, absolute total utter nightmare going down the stairs and then again going up the stairs, she was trying to back up all the time and with one person lead and sling it is very difficult/dangerous.

It is so different to her first operation and post op , so very very different.

After the first op she wanted to go out all the time, had no problems with stairs, now she seems to be terrfied.


----------



## Anna43

Just had a good look at her leg - the upper leg is not swollen but her ankle is quite swollen. Is this normal? Do not remember this with her first operation.

Malmum?


----------



## Malmum

That's worrying Anna! Flynn can be coaxed into drinking by adding coke to his water, he's also a fan of ribena which I used to freeze in plastic pots like jubbly's and he'd lie with it between his paws and lick. He was only slightly reluctant to drink the first day coming home and I put that down too all the upheaval. 

You've obviously tried tea but what about milk or goats milk if she doesn't tolerate cows milk? If you can get her to drink anything that would be a start eh? Food wise, how about something raw to tempt her like chicken wings or belly pork strips. Raw pork is something my lot just can't resist it's all six of theirs favourite food. Pig skin is another which I get from my butcher. Just a thought and hope the Tramadol takes the edge off her pain and she picks up again soon.


----------



## Malmum

Anna take a look at these pics.

Two days after the first hip was done (left).










This is when Flynn first came home after the second op (right). You can see the leg is quite slim as is his ankle.










This is when he couldn't get up to pee, hence the inco sheet and we were emptying his bladder. At this point he was obviously dislocated. See the swelling!










In this one you can see the bumps around his ankle as it started to swell more as time went on, the whole leg is now swollen. The red is just staining from the antiseptic, however he didn't have any of that when he came home after the first op and it was cleaned up after the dislocation repair. Think he may have been a 'rush job' and told Noel that I thought so!










This is a pic after he came home from the repair, note there is hardly any swelling now. 
We used the lighter as a quick guide to whether it was swelling and took regular pics for our records because you can slightly misjudge by memory.










I wouldn't say there is any swelling on the ankle, a little puffy perhaps but not rolls of like the previous pics.










If you have ANY concerns at all you have to badger FR. Bear in mind *I* was constantly on the phone to them telling them how Flynn couldn't walk to the garden to pee, was emptying his bladder manually and the swelling was immense yet STILL no one ever suspected a dislocation! *I* decided he should go back for a check up, was misdiagnosed by Alex and *I* decided to take him back again on the Sunday for Noel to have a look. Not once did anyone there say to bring him in for a check up. All the time the other staff said nothing about whether it could have been dislocated, that's why my poor boy went so long until he was repaired. I can assure you it wasn't through lack of communication by me, I think they just assumed I was a worrier! 

If in doubt phone as much as you want, phone or e mail Miguel since he seems to be a decent guy who may take you more seriously!

ETA - Do you have a small support bandage like a piece of tubigrip you could put on her ankle for support when she is mobilised? Just wondering if it could be a slight sprain that's causing her concern, although can't see how that could have happened it's a possibility. Poor baby, I am very concerned as to why she doesn't like the stairs, it's just so worrying that she's trying to back away from them and there's obviously a reason. Would be ideal if you have someone around to help with mobilisation, someone who could take more weight off her when on the stairs.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Malmum - Zara's hip is not swollen, just the ankle.

Spoke to Jason again, he told me to put ice on it, said it sometimes happens.

I put 2 socks on her foot and ice in between the 2 socks so it stays in place.

He was going to call my vet to issue tramadol for Zara, told him not to as I can get Tramadol from my GP on prescription on Monday and i have a pre-payement cert so will be free, I really can not pay vet fees for tramadol. Till MOnda I will use the tramadol I have at home, the expiry date is June 2012 so hope it is still ok to use for 3 days...but REALLY can not afford vet fees for tramadol and my GP is not open on Saturdays.

I was told to give her 2 tablets 50mg each once per day in adition to onsior 40mg once per day that she is already on.

So now she has the ice sock on, had all the pain meds she could get and I hope they take effect soon as she is still crying.

Her ankle was fine after the first op, no swelling, she was walking fine too. Now she does not put weight on the leg when she stands up but she did a little when we went for a pee.


----------



## Malmum

Ah bless, can see the swelling  hopefully the ice will take it down a bit but be careful she doesn't get 'ice burn' - I used frozen peas on small packets as they can be placed easier on difficult to get at places and more comfortable. 

Mine have Tramadol now and then and Flynn had six 50mgs at a time but he was in a lot of discomfort. Hugs to Zara and you take care too cos I know how worrying all this is. xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - how do I avoid frost bite?

I put the ice between the 2 socks that she had on her foot, was told to keep it there for 5-wo min not not how many times per day?

DOne it twice so far, no diference to the swelling at all.

She is sleeping now so perhaps the tramadol took effect (finally) - how long does it normally take for tramadol to kick in with dogs? Any idea?

Only took her once today for a pee, will only take her once more late at night, really do not want to cause any damage to her post op so will try to be taking her out only twice per day. If possible. Damn stairs


----------



## Malmum

Good plan Anna, am sure she'd rather hold on and go out less by the sound of it. Tramadol kicks in within half an hour with my guys, Flynn crashes almost as soon as its gone down, I think he's very receptive to it and as you know it's a terrific pain killer. I think the double sock between her ankle and the ice is fine and as its only on for ten mins at a time can't see it doing any damage. I liked the peas because they can be re frozen time and again and I don't have ice usually so was easier for me. Hope she starts drinking soon, mine being raw fed I had no worries as it contains quite a lot of liquid and raw fed dogs don't drink much anyway but with dry it's more of a concern. Some of those cheap ice lollies/ice poles may be a good idea. My lot love them.


----------



## Anna43

Just managed to look at the inside oh her ankle - she has some kind of a cut/nick there, clearly visible on the photos - perhaps that is the reason for the swelling and if it is.. what to do now?


----------



## Lilylass

Awwww Anna, sorry to hear Zara's having such a tough time of it  

Couple of things - there's def a cut on her ankle, wonder where that's come from ..... I'd just make sure it's clean - and bathe with some sterile water and keep doing the ice packs. (I know when I had my food surgery, I had to do 10 mins ice, 10 mins off, 10 mins ice over & over).

Re not drinking - that's a bit worrying but she may not be wanting to go out if it's so difficult to go down the stairs. Try flavouring her water with something as suggested already and - will she eat her kibble soaked? If so, try this too - at least it will get a bit extra fluid in.

I wouldn't worry about only going out twice a day - DMs dog frequently goes out first thing and then after dinner at night & that's it ... and she has access to a garden straight from the backdoor & someone at home all time - although not ideal, they can hang on for ages if needed. (((hugs)))


----------



## Anna43

Emailed the photos, spoke to reception, waiting for someone to call me back to say if I need to make my way over there with Zara.

Do not like this sweeling, do not like that cut on the inside of her foot/ankle even more.


----------



## soulful dog

I'll second the not worry about only going out twice a day, we were originally told in the first few days after the op only to take Ringo out twice a day, though we did settle for three.

Think the cut on her ankle would be red and inflamed if it was causing any issues?

Sounds like the painkillers are taking effect, hope the swelling starts to ease and she settles down.


----------



## Malmum

Can't think what that nick is but are any of those meds antibiotics? If so they should deal with any infection should that be a concern, doesn't look infected as its not red and the swelling is generalised not localised too. A little warm salted water bathed a couple of times a day wouldn't go amiss and I would say rub in some sudocrem but she'll most likely lick it off, gently rubbed well in though should help as its a great healer and safe for dogs. 

Poor kid just hope the Tramadol help along with the other meds. The first week is always the worst so let's hope it speeds by and she picks up quickly - I'm sure she will Anna.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks, just had a call back from Padraig, said the swelling will go down in 2-3 days, asked to put ice on it/massage it a bit.

Also told me I can give her 3x50g tramadol 3 times per day so 150g 3 times per day - in addition to onsior that she is already taking.

That does should help I hope....

Poor Zara but hey - in 12 weeks time....

Going to dig out the sudacream and go over the shawed leg with it....


----------



## Malmum

That's the way Anna, stay positive look to the future and see this as the first week of worry with a whole new future a few weeks time. You did it all before when you were barely post op yourself so you can do it again and now you're even stronger - I've every faith you will use your own judgement and be great. 

Took Flynn out for a very wet walk today, put his coat on for it and when we got back he decided he wanted to lie out in the rain, no coat on so pointless effort on my part.  laid out for half an hour then I made him come back in, stupid boy seems to love the rain. In the old days I couldn't let him do that because wet and cold left him barely able to walk. All the horrors he went through post op have been more than worth it and now he does just what he wants and walks in as if he'd never had HD at all. Bl**dy amazing to see him be just a normal dog and a surgical procedure I'd have done again if I ever had another dog with that condition, far better than pain and limitation for their entire lives I think!


----------



## Anna43

Absolutely right - its just that swollen ankle threw me this time.Nightmare with the stairs as she really refuses to go down/up and it is a massive challenge to convince her. I honeslty would not mind her peeing on the floor as I know she is in pain but she would never do it so.. have to go out.

Took her out at 11am today and trying to wait as long as possible before going out again. Will see if I can take her out twice per day only - till MOnday at least. Hopefully that swelling will go down a bit by then and she will walk better?

She is sleeping now after the 3 Tramadol tablets but she had a bit of water earlier on...

Thanks a gain

BIg tummy rub to all the dogs who are "past all this " now


----------



## Malmum

Good luck with those stairs and I know what you mean about them not toileting in the house, it's just so unnatural for them isn't it?

Never mind tummy rubs for the other's, HUGE tummy rubs for brave Zara, bless her she needs all she can get right now. xxx


----------



## Anna43

Zara moddeling her ice sock - new dog fashion:



















She has 2 socks on and the ice is in between the 2 socks...


----------



## Malmum

Such a sweet girl - bet she's embarrassed about the stripes though!
'Hope she's not taking my pic to post it - mummy why put this on a forum, couldn't I have a pretty, girlie sock in pink?' 

Hope it works Anna and she's feeling a bit better by the morning.  She's looking lovely!


----------



## archiesmum

So sorry to hear about Zara's ankle hope the ice and painkillers do the job. You are doing really well, I count myself so lucky that Domino was so small and we had no problems.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks.. 

Swelling gone down a bit, still some on the inside of the ankle but not as much as yesterday.

Been out for a pee at 7am (gave her tablets and ice sock at 6am), went out again just now and she walks down much better than before - so must have been the swelling that was painful and she did not want to walk....

Tomorrow will be one week since surgery - another 11 to go, 5 of those in a cage....


----------



## Malmum

Fantastic news Anna and very relieved Zara is managing those stairs better today. Hope the swelling continues to go down and the 'plain sailing' can start to begin. Hugs for your brave patient. xx


----------



## archiesmum

That's good. Hopefully she will get better each day.

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - she is still not putting any weight on that leg when she stands up in a cage - but she does a little when we go for a pee... Hopefully all will only get better from now.

Thanks for all the good words


----------



## Anna43

Well, one week (and a day) gone since the op... Monday we are going to my vets to have the stitches out.

Zara still not really putting weight on the operated leg but hopefully soon.

With enough painkillers she is much better "in herself".

FR are going to post me some more to get her to the 6 weeks check up as I have no way of getting there for the 2 week on that is why we are going to my vets here.

Anotehr 11 weeks to go, 5 of those in a cage.....


----------



## Malmum

Early days yet Anna with that second op. Flynn didn't really weight bear the second time til around two weeks post op and even then he did so gingerly. I know he'd had a different procedure with his dislocation and all but even before that he didn't weight bear. Glad to hear the pain killers are making a difference and hope in a few days she'll be more comfortable using that leg. No rush as she'll get there in the end and no two ops are the same eh?

Stitches out will be a milestone and some way to knowing if its healed outside its healing well on the inside. All good news and time starts to fly by the half way mark. Well done so far, you're both doing brilliantly!


----------



## Malmum

Hi Anna, wondering how Zara got on with having her staples out today. Hope it all went well and that she's weight bearing on her new hip now.


----------



## Anna43

Staples out at local vets, was told she is still very "tender" so keep her on painkillers. Vet said she is not really putting any weight on that leg and he was going email/fax whatever FR what they take on it is.

It is very very different to the first op....too far to over for check up and reassurance...


----------



## Malmum

Glad the staples are out but sorry to hear she still isn't using the leg properly. I'll have to re read Flynns progress after the second op - post dislocation of course. Can't remember now how long it took him to start sing it properly. I know he wasn't weight bearing the second time even before the dislocation and he was after the first.

Wondering if her back is still sore and once that new hip is settled that the pain will subside. I really hope so Anna, this must be a terrible worry for you - not to mention a strain on poor Zara!


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Malmum, yes it is a worry.

Also, her leg kind of "swings sideways" if you know what I mean? In and out sideways (not back to frponf but sideways) Like the socket is loose or something, sideways, vey weird. No swelling though.

How long after the op has Flynn dislocated his hip?


----------



## Malmum

Reckon around probably the first or second day at home, so likely three to four days. Couldn't mistake it though, he wouldn't/couldn't even get up let alone walk anywhere.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks a lot - as I said her leg is not swollen, she is happy to get out of the cage and walk but does not seem to be putting weight on that leg , and it is over 2 weeks post op.

That "swinging" is very weird, never seen it with / after the first op...


Roll on the 6 week check up - may need to go at 5 weeks as of course limuited to who and when can give us a lift


----------



## soulful dog

Aw poor you and Zara, hope things improve while you wait on the check-up. 

Ringo's not been great this past week either, not settling in his bed and I wondered if his hip was causing him some discomfort, and it seems so as he's clearly limping on it today. Not sure if he's done something, or if it's just the icy cold weather. I've still got some metacam left so will give him that for the next few days to see if it settles.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks.. poor Ringo...

Did Ringo ever have that "swing" movement with his leg after the op at all?


----------



## soulful dog

No he walked normally right from the start. I think like you were with Zara after the first op, I was pleasantly surprised how well he walked even fairly early on after it.


----------



## archiesmum

Hope Zara improves soon, not sure about the swinging leg. Hope you get it it sorted soon.

Domino has been holding his leg up since the cold weather has been around, spoke to the our local vet he thinks it is just the cold weather but I have got to keep a diary.

I have just bought an equaflleece for him so I am hoping that will help as it covers the his hip and his tummy where his other coats don't.

Hugs to you and Zara.

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks for that - after the first op Zara was walking fine on the operated leg. Now it swings sideways as she walks, really weird. But no swelling etc so.. no idea why.

Emailed FR and of course they are happy to see her if I am worried but I have absolutely no way of getting there before the 22nd.

Her 6 weeks would be on the 31st but the friend who was giving us lifts so far can not it any more at all and another one can only take me on the 22nd which will be around 9 days before the 6 weeks is up.

I REALLY have no way of getting there earlier. Myself - I could take a day off but can not expect someone to take us there and back AND take a day off too.

Worried of course but as there is no swelling...

Perhaps it is connected to the spine problem, no idea and will not know till the 22nd when we go for a check up.

I wish I could havew gone to FR for the 2 weeks check up but it simply REALLY was not possible.



Perhaps it only looks bad as the knee are sticks out so when she walks it wobbles.... That swollen ankle was bad so perhaps I am just over reacting - Zara sems absolutely fine in herself so hopefully it is just me...


----------



## Malmum

Can you post a video of her when you next go out so as we can have a look? I know it won't be easy what with holding Zara and the sling, so perhaps when someone else can video for you.

It could be to do with her spine I suppose, expect that will take some strain from the recovery of this op, probably did the last one too.

Hugs. xx


----------



## Anna43

Will try the video at the weekend - now by the time I get home it is dark already..

Will ask a neighbour to walk her while I try to take a video from the back and the side.

But she seems walking a bit better today...or maybe I am less panicky now..

She goes up and down the stairs (with a sling) fine, she seems to walk ok - that wobbliness is something I do not recognise from "first time round".

I am sure they are all different and the recovery id different so hopefully all is fine.

Feel sorry for her with that shaven butt in the cold but we are on only 10 min walks 3 times per day (morning and evening with me and mid day with dog walker) and she does not seem to mind the cold iot is me worrying of course...


----------



## Malmum

You're probably looking for every minute thing at the moment Anna - its what we do post op. I would think as soon as she feels comfortable enough to properly use that leg you'll see a major difference, it will also help her back with two strong hips. 

Hope you don't have snow there - we did yesterday and although its mostly gone its left ice everywhere today. Last thing you want at the mo, no slipping allowed eh?


----------



## LokiMani

Hello all,

Just a quick Mani update. So on Monday we went to FR and saw Miguel again (who is lovely!). He was really pleased with Mani - especially with the amount of muscle he has on the new hip side. So, we got the Ok to start letting him off the lead for short periods. So for Mani's first birthday (weds the 5th) he was able to have a run in the park 

He is a different dog now - just shows how much pain he must have been in - he used to sit next to me while the other dog ran before the op, now he runs with him! He is very happy! We have been very lucky and I think his age helps with fast healing.

Sadly we still need to have the other hip done, but this will prob be in the new year. But for now, we all get a break.

Anna, sorry to hear about the swinging leg, hopefully it is fine and just part of the way Zara is healing this time? Also hope you are able to get to FR soon or that the issue goes away. 

Xx


----------



## Anna43

Fantastic news about Mani..  and yes, Miguel is lovely and very helpful.

Zara started putting weight on the leg a bit now.. uff what a relief....


----------



## archiesmum

Great news about Mani.

Good to hear Zara is now putting a bit of weight on her poorly leg, such a relief.

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

Good to hear Mani is doing so well, seeing them run about makes it all worthwhile doesn't it? 

Ringo still spends much of his time sitting about waiting for a biscuit instead of running around with the other dogs, but he does run about with them sometimes, so that's good progress. Besides, even if he had perfect hips, I think he'd still spend more time waiting to see if anyone would give him a biscuit.....

Val you mention Domino holding his leg up, has he just had the one hip done and it's his un-operated on hip that the cold might be affecting? Ringo is a little better after being on Metacam for a few days, hopefully if it's not the cold weather it'll at least be the same as last time - a week on painkillers will be enough to settle it down for a while.

Great news that Zara is putting weight on her hip, slow going after the op but at least a little sign of progress. Hope that continues so you can have a little less worry!


----------



## archiesmum

The leg Domino is holding up is the one he was operated on. The operation was just over two years ago. I have taken him to the vet they think it is the cold and damp or it could be a knee problem. If it is his knee they don't think it would need to be operated on.

I have been keeping a diary and he seems to hold it up more when it is damp rather than cold and also it seems to be only in the morming so it could be a case of being a bit stiff. He is not in any pain and if you saw him running you would never know there was anything wrong.

I have just got him an equafleece and since he has been wearing that he has improved.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Anna* - so pleased Zara is beginning to use the leg, takes time but she has plenty of that and best she takes it easy so as it repairs well before she weight bears fully. Bless, so awful seeing them go through it all again isn't it? 

*LokiMani* - Sounds good news for Mani being able to have some off lead spells, bet he had a lovely first birthday after all the restrictions. Next year once the other one's done it'll be the last of it eh? Flynn just acts like he's never had a problem now but you can see the scar lines on both of his back legs where his fur now grows differently - no one else would notice but I can see it plainly. Small price to pay! 

*soulful dog* - Flynn spent so long as a youngster never being able to run that even now when he has the occasional field walk he doesn't run, he trots now and then but I have never seen him run anywhere. He definitely would rather have a treat than a run though! 

*Va*l - I hope little Domino is okay and the fleece is keeping out the cold. It's amazing how the cold affects some of them, especially the smaller guys. Flynn doesn't seem to have any problems with it but then he has an extra extra thick coat meant for Alaskan climes. Is very cold right now though and going to get colder apparently so that fleece will be worth it's weight in gold eh?


----------



## Anna43

Well, we are nearly half way through the 6 week cage rest - 3 weeks tomorrow.

TBH Zara is not in a cage when I am at home, I have put a duvet on the living room floor and she lounges on it when I am in after work and at weekends or slowly trots to her ortho bed that I keep next to my bed in the bedroom - used to be in the living room but no space now with the crate.

I can see she has lost a lot of muscle on the leg - it is very different to the first time post op. So letting her move around in the flat a bit when I am in to keep an eye on her.

Another 3 weeks before the 6 week check up/xrays.

Got a massive problem though - have nobody to take us to FR on either 26th (Saturday) opr 31st (Monday).. Big, big problem.... Still, got 3 weeks to work something out so fingers crossed.

She still tip toes a bit on the operated leg but is walking ok-ish considering.

Hope next year will be better, overall as 2012 was a total utter.... for us at every angle...


----------



## Breezy

Anna, I'm so glad Zara is getting better. At the moment I can only imagine how stressful it must be, but I won't have to imagine much longer...

Molly goes to see the surgeon tomorrow and, all going to plan, will have her operation on Thursday. So now it is my turn to get all paranoid and uptight - I do that really well by the way 

I'm pleased that the waiting is over and hope that everything I've done in the past 7 months pays off. But of course I'm worried about the operation and that I'll be able to manage such a great lump of a dog. My biggest worry at the moment is how I'm going to get her out of the car when we get home! She had been using a ramp until lately when she has just refused it. Oh well, there's a few more days left for me to figure that one out.


----------



## Malmum

*Anna* - Glad Zara is half way there, just another few short weeks and you'll be home and dry - well almost eh? This icy weather must be a bit of a worry, at least Flynns were done in the Spring and Summer months - just as well as I had to 'sleep out' on a few occasions with the last one. Who said he's a spoiled 'little' brat eh?

*Breezy* - So much to look forward to once the initial six weeks are up. It seems so massive at first but once you get 'the knack' it does become easier, honestly! I sometimes re read the start of my diary and think of all the thought's that were going through my mind at the time, the gut sickness and nerves that went with it but I had every faith in Noel and had heard some great stories about him on the Mal forum, so that was reassuring. None had had hip replacements though so Flynns was a 'first' for a Mal.
Your surgeon and his nurse should show you how to lift Molly safely into the car, we used to get Flynn in and out via the boot with back seats down - just me and my two daughters, none of us above eight stone each and Flynn is 9 1/2 stone, it's manageable even though a right old lump. We'd did it with one taking the shoulder/neck end, one taking the middle and one taking the weight off the hips with the sling. On a - One - Two - Three - Lift - we managed to get it in synchronization and never had any problems. As long as you do it all at the same time you should be okay. don't panic and try to do it nice and swiftly to save the operated leg from hanging for too long but don't rush and get yourselves in a tizzy and lose your synchronization. How much does Molly weigh? - if she's not as heavy as Flynn you may be able to do it with two of you. Noel did it with just one nurse with Flynn but then they do it all the time - ask your surgeon to show you how they do it, always best to get the right way and no one knows better than them.

Good luck and keep us posted. Bet you won't get much sleep tonight, perfectly natural to worry even with all the positive stories on here. I'm a complete pessimist and was told off on a few occasions by my kids when Flynn was recovering for panicking over nothing, lol. Even now he doesn't like the entrance slope to the hydro pool so I go in with him, made a right baby of him and am going swimming with him tomorrow - all this frost and cold is already making me shiver at the thought. The pool is warm but when you get out - Brrr.......

Six months from now you can read the posts you made on here and think - 'ah, it's all done now' it's a great feeling I can tell you. xx


----------



## Anna43

Malmum - thanks.. we are slowly getting there 

Breeze - we will be here every step of your way so panic/ask/fret all you want/need to as we all been there 

Bit off topic but.. can I ask you a favour?

Please share this link with anyone you know - Windermere in Lake District B&B and dogs are welcome, currently on great offer only for the next 6 days 

Also this one - directly to the website of the said B&B

Thanks a lot xxx


----------



## Malmum

Will do Anna!


----------



## Breezy

Good news and bad news...

Good news is Molly is having the op tomorrow. I'm currently imagining a very unhappy puppy cooped up in a cage 3 hours away. :sad: She should be ready to pick up on Saturday.

The bad news is she definitely has elbow dysplasia too, in her left leg. It's been suspected for a while but xrays today confirmed it. Hey, at least she has one good leg!

Kudos to everyone on here.... it appears I am remarkably well informed and prepared to look after Molly post-op. I gave you the credit


----------



## Malmum

Good luck and sending you lots of positive energy for the post op care. 

Will be very interesting to see if things are done differently out there. Some give out slings and some hobble the back legs, don't think they use the hobble system here any more but the Akita in the link I posted some time ago from the US was hobbled. 

Either way Molly will be just fine and with good pain relief and a loving mummy she'll want for nothing.

Thinking of you. xx


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck for Molly tomorrow!


----------



## Breezy

Argh! The waiting is excrutiating!! Only a few more hours until I hear how she went.

It was interesting meeting the surgeon. I said I had the crate, the sling... Sling?? They don't normally suggest using one, and don't hobble either. But, a sling sounded like a good idea if conditions were slippery. Looks like you're a step ahead with that one. Maybe it's because houses are usually single level, conditions are drier and we don't really have problems with snow and ice that it isn't deemed as necessary? I will still use it though, especially for the first 3-4 weeks. I don't want to risk anything happening after all this.

There was no mention of exercise. Maybe that will come up when I collect her?

They're planning to use the bonded system and will only go the cement if there's problems with the bone. 

Thanks for your good wishes. I really appreciate it


----------



## Malmum

We always you a sling out here just for a little added support. If they don't give you a sling a folded towel will do, under her belly to take a little weight off the hip for the first six weeks while it embeds fully and muscle begins to give it added support. Muscle wastage occurs quickly with cage rest which also lessens support for the hip so you giving that little bit of help is worthwhile. It's even more important with the non cemented joint because bone takes four weeks or so to grow round it. Noel told me with this type of replacement a slip in the first four weeks could dislocate the hip so no point taking that risk. I even supported Flynn when he squatted to poo and with a girl when she pee's too. Just a little support you're not trying to take all the weight and just move the sling up to below the rib cage so as there's no pressure on the bladder itself. For what it takes it worth the extra bit of effort and they only go out for five or ten minutes in the early weeks just enough time to go to the toilet, if she doesn't pee/poo take her in and try again later, don't overdo the exercise at first. It sometimes takes a while for the dog to get used to you holding the sling and can take a few attempts before she goes. Flynn went thirty hours at one point before he pee'd but eventually he did go. Always a concern to us but they will go eventually so don't worry. Flynn never had to cope with stairs but I was still told the sling had to be used. He was allowed to walk out of his cage but the sling went under his tum as soon as he was out. 

Good luck to Molly, its surprising how quickly they begin to recover and because they don't know they've had a major op if left to their own devices can do untold damage. A lead as well as the sling stops them getting too energetic and gives you more control too. 

Thinking of Molly and sending huge hugs to your brave girl. xx

ETA - Flynns first hip was bonded and the second cemented because the bone had deteriorated too much the second time around due to having to compensate for the recovery of the first op.


----------



## Breezy

Thanks for the advice Malmum. I will do exactly what you've suggested. I bought a sling a while ago and have tried to familiarise Molly with it. It's a Gingerlead, a sling with a lead built in, seems to work quite well too.

By the way (drum roll)... The surgery went well and she's recovering nicely. They didn't have to cement. Her quads are a bit stretched from the joint being dislocated so long but they should improve over time.

I'm breathing again and I think my blood pressure is almost back to normal  Am now just looking forward to bringing her home.


----------



## Malmum

Oh wow! What a relief for you  first milestone: op's all done and went well, she'll soon be home and on with your nursing cap - heading towards the second milestone  Loads of tips on here for you and we check it every day so any questions will be answered in no time. I know I'll be looking here a few times a day and sure others will once they know Molly is home. You'll manage fine just like all of us have - in fact most have managed better than me, I had my daughter with me constantly after both ops. She took all her annual leave in one go both times, those were her 'holidays' in 2010/2011 - wonderful kid!

All there is to say for now:

Well done Molly, we're all rooting for you with lots of hugs and licks from all on this thread - soon be home sweetheart. xx

I know I speak for everyone.


----------



## Anna43

wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo Molly got a new hip wohooooooo

well done.. to both of you 

she will be fine, you will manage fine - if you worry about anything just come over here

no idea how would I cope without this thread so again *BIG MASSIVE THANKS TO MALMUM *

we are coming up to week 4 with Zara - leg sticks out much more than it did after the first op but I know it will eventually straighten up

Zara is on 15-20 min walks now, 3 times per day

we are still using the sling and will use it till her check up on the 28th

as I said before - now I let her out of the cage when I am at home so she can trott around a bit and lie down on her ortho bed on the duvet on the floor as she likes it much more than being in the cage 24/7

the muscle loss with the first leg was minimal - this time I can see it is pretty bad but then again we will work on it

Malmum - any youtube videos links for physio for a leg after the op like that?

if anyone knows of any I know it is you


----------



## Malmum

Lol - you're quite right Anna, I did find something on there about massaging a dogs leg but will have to look for it. It was supposed to help tone the muscle so as when the dog uses it it's in better condition for exercise. Have to admit though that I never did do it more than twice - was too bl**dy afraid to touch that leg after the last op - big wimp that I am! 

Flynns muscle built up even without hydro and he doesn't ever go off lead. He has hydro now purely because he is lead walked but now I have a lovely farmer who has said I can use his huge fully fenced off field I'll not take him hydro more than once a month. He doesn't like getting in the pool for some reason and even with me in there, this week we had a right struggle getting him in. I had to get out of the pool, put his head collar on and help drag him in. Doesn't seem to like the rubber ramp but never had a problem at all where he used to go, in fact would get in by himself.
The field we now have is two mins walk away, is also shared by the MOD so is securely fenced in and has lots of woodland too. How lucky is my boy eh?


----------



## Breezy

Thank you Anna... and just like Anna.... *MASSIVE THANKS TO MALMUM*

You have both been such a huge inspiration and have provided so much USEFUL! information. I don't feel too intimidated by the task ahead... that could change when I pick Molly up though 

When I checked yesterday she had eaten and been for a walk. No pain after the walk, and was resting comfortably. Seems my baby is on her best behaviour... I bet that doesn't keep up!

So now it's half an hour until I can call to check if she can be discharged and then a 6 hour round trip to get her. I think I'm looking forward to 6 weeks of down-time after all the tripping around in the past 7 months.

I'm so happy Zara is coming good. It was a bit scary for a while there.


----------



## Doggiesrule100

is this the same thing as hip dysplasia? My little border had it when he was 6 months old, and at 3 he crushed a crucial ligament and dislocated his knee, needing more ops! Poor fella.........
But this is unlikely top happen, so don't worry!


----------



## Malmum

Doggiesrule100 said:


> is this the same thing as hip dysplasia? My little border had it when he was 6 months old, and at 3 he crushed a crucial ligament and dislocated his knee, needing more ops! Poor fella.........
> But this is unlikely top happen, so don't worry!


Awe that's sad! 

Yes a hip replacement is done when hip dysplasia is severe enough to leave the dog in constant pain and with limited ability to exercise, sometimes even just walk properly. Did he have a hip replacement before the ligament incident?

Cruciate damage can and does happen even without dysplasia but would imagine weak hip joints don't offer a great deal of support and other leg parts will be put under more strain too.

Hope your boy is better now.


----------



## Anna43

Doggiesrule - so sorry to hear tha, hope your dog is well now?

Breezy, baby home now? Photo of the brave one?> Hope all is ok... xx


----------



## Breezy

We're home!! Only a date late...

They decided Molly wasn't putting enough weight on the leg and wanted to keep her one more night and give pain relief. So we left bright and early this morning to get her. It's stinking hot and someone is not overly impressed with being cooped up. 

The sling thing is interesting - I'm sure I'll get the hang of it 

I'll take pic's soon. SASH said they'd email me the xrays so I'll put one up too.


----------



## Malmum

Welcome home Molly xxx

Glad she's back where she belongs. The sling is easy to use once you get the hang of it and just to save her from slipping or losing her balance. I kept a floor fan continuously on the crate after Flynns August op because he's an Alaskan breed and would have boiled had I not. Just kept it two feet away from the crate and oscillating day and night at different speeds depending on the heat of the day.

Nursing cap on and off you go now, lol. Glad the op went well and she's home. xx


----------



## Anna43

Wohooo, another bionic dog joined the club of our heroes on here 

Waiting for the photos.

How? What did I miss? You not in UK I take it? LOL

Zara is out of the cage since Friday when I got home from work and enjoying her artho bed - the one she ignored for like 2 years.. now it is her fav place hahahah

We will be 4 weeks into recovery tomorrow - 4 weeks since the op....

So another 2 in a cage (will put her in a cage when I am at work of course) and then 6 more on lead...

Going for the 6 week check up on the 28th (3 days early but auntie Paddypaws from this and MSE forums offered to take us there and back so wohoooooooooooooooooo)

Well done to all the dogs on here


----------



## Malmum

Huge hugs to beautiful Zara from here, such a good girl and not long to go now pretty baby.xxx

Wow Anna - so glad you have a lift to FR, what a massive relief for you and what a wonderful person Auntie Paddypaws is - massive respect to her too. xx
I wish I could have offered but I'm one of those women who can't drive further than Basildon, lol - even though I've been driving for years  my daughter always drove me to FR while I held on to the 'beast' in the back! 

There are some wonderful people about as I found out lately. Don't know if you saw these threads but have a quick gander if you didn't.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/279378-omg-cant-believe-phone-call-i-just-got.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/279432-take-look-our-field.html

and...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/280773-our-first-field-walk-yay.html

Feel like I've died and gone to Heaven - go to bed each night and can't wait for the next day. No more stressing over meeting unruly dogs and the kind of walks Flynn has never known - all laid back and calm. What lovely people there are around eh?


----------



## Breezy

Oh, lucky Zara, lucky Anna. Molly goes back for her check-up and stitches out on the 27th. They said I could see my local vet but I think I'd like to take her to the experts just in case. Turns out one of the experts used to be our local vet so was good to see a familiar face.

Some pic's....

OUCH!








After...







That other hip is definitely going to have to be done too.

Home at last...
















Doing her best impersonation of a poodle...








I'll take your word for it that managing the sling will get easier. So far it's been a bit of a joke really. Had a moment this morning...

"no Molly, you are not allowed to run and jump on the Bindi-Dog "

Sheesh!! She obviously feels ok :nonod:

Malmum, didnt' you say at one point that they shouldn't lie on their new hip? That's all Molly seems to want to do. I'm worried that I might cause more damage trying to encourage her to lie another way. How bad is it, she seems fairly comfortable???


----------



## Malmum

If she's weight bearing then it's okay. Flynn laid on his new hip the first time around and because he could weight bear on it he was fine. The second time however he couldn't weight bear and I foolishly let him struggle to get up because I treated him the same as after the first op. Like Molly he's a very heavy boy and I'm sure that's how he dislocated. After the second op he wasn't even putting his foot on the ground so why on earth I thought it was okay to watch him struggle to get up is beyond me now.

We live and learn I suppose and it was a nightmare stopping him lying on that side after the dislocation repair. As you may have read I kept the sling around his waist for the entire six weeks, slept on the floor with him attached by his lead to my wrist and as soon as he tried to get up I was up like a shot helping him with the sling. I was so scared he'd dislocate again if I didn't. He didn't go in the crate that time either because I wouldn't have been able to lie next to him. I'd go from dream to standing next to him in an instant, lol - truly exhausting!

If Molly can weight bear she can get up and don't they always lie on the operated side eh? That's dogs for you.

Glad she's home, she'll feel much better in no time. Her hips were so bad and if you can, get the other one done sooner rather than later because the other side can deteriorate by having to compensate for the new hip while it completely repairs, the spine takes a strain too. Ollie (Burnese on here) had his second done three months after the first and his second hip was as perfect after the op as his first - Flynns wasn't and had taken a good bashing while the first recovered from the op.


----------



## Anna43

Molly - what a beautiful girl 

Glad all is going well ... count down frow now and forward 

Malmum - you are scaring me.. with that weigh bearing....2 weeks till check up. Ufff

Zara was not happy to have to go into the cage today, not happy at all.. but I am at work so....


----------



## Malmum

Don't be scared Anna - Flynn was a lot heavier than Zara, he's now just over 60kgs, so you can imagine the pressure put on that new hip with him struggling to lift all that weight. Zara is likely a lot more sensible than Flynn anyway, girls usually are and I bet she has a knack of how to get up safely. My boy's always been a bit of a thicko - wouldn't have him any other way though, lol! 

*Breezy* - This is Flynn five weeks post the second op (right hip) giving him a naughty ten min walk outside my house because it was his birthday. You can see the new leg side is still slightly raised and he used his toes to stand on, all that's changed now of course and he's back to normal. He also had the appearance of the foot turning slightly outwards, Noel said that was because the muscles had been tightened in surgery and as he started using the hip they would slacken and the foot would return to it's normal position - which they both have. Just holding the sling to take a little weight and should he slip or lose his balance I'm there to quickly lift my left arm and avoid a fall. It will come to you - wait and see!


----------



## Doggiesrule100

My little dog has never been better! Honestly the ops are well worth it, haven't had a problem since!


----------



## Malmum

So glad to hear that Doggiesrule100. Agree with you 100% and would definitely choose the ops over a painful restricted life. That's why insurance is so important, especially for the first few years when you never know how their orthopaedic condition may turn out.


----------



## Lilylass

Can I ask what is probably a really silly question  


Do hip scores give any indication of whether this is likely to happen or not?


----------



## Malmum

Not silly at all! Noel said hip sores don't mean much, they can have an awful score but not need a hip replacement because the scoring involves many parts and not just the hip joint itself.
The scoring goes as follows, here's Flynns:

---------- Right leg----Left leg ------- (Score Range)
Norberg angle = 6 / 6 ------------------ 0-6
Subluxation = 5 / 5 -------------------- 0-6
Cranial acetabular edge = 4 / 4 --------- 0-6
Dorsal acetabular edge = 2 / 4 --------- 0-6
Cranial effetive acetabular rim = 3 / 3 -- 0-6
Acetabular fossa = 3 / 3 --------------- 0-6
Caudal acetabular edge = 1 / 2 --------- 0-5
Femoral head/neck = 2 / 2 ------------- 0-6
Femoral head recontouring = 0 / 0 ------ 0-6
_________

Total score = 26Right 29Left = 55

The breed mean average in a Mal is total score 13. As his hips were not in the sockets as they should have been, he needed surgery. I know of a Mal with a total hip score of 69 - highest in the UK who has managed well without surgery, just supplements and when young had no restriction in his movements/exercise. Although his score was higher than Flynns his hips were not as affected. Noel said he's not interested in hip scores at all, he's only interested in what the x rays show.


----------



## Breezy

Thanks Malmum, I'm feeling a lot better now, after your post! She's using the leg much better today than yesterday. Still quite reluctant to put too much weight on it but forgets herself now and then and seems to use it almost normally. 

I can now totally relate to the worries you've all had over the first poop and pee  Molly didn't want to leave the crate yesterday and no amount of encouragement would get her outside. I was starting to get visions of kidney failure if she wouldn't go. Today however... she has pooped and pee'd twice. Big celebrations all round. 

I had a major freak-out this morning though... Molly is a ground level dog. She's not allowed on furniture and doesn't even try. Catching me completely off guard, this morning she decided she'd get on the lounge. I couldn't stop her, couldn't believe she'd done it and absolutely no idea how I was going to get her down, funny thing is I don't think she knew how to get down either. I think it's the sling, she doesn't like it. It was fine when she had a full coat but now that she can feel it on her skin has taken an intense dislike. The same goes for towels. I think she was trying to get away from it. I'll just have to keep trying different things until I can find something that feels comfortable. Fortunately there doesn't appear to be any damage done.

I always worried that it would be a challenge getting Molly back into the crate, but so far that has proven very easy. Luckily she's a bit of a sloth and not terribly energetic, especially when the weather is hot, so keeping her amused isn't so much trouble. She does have separation anxiety though, so pretty much demands someone is nearby at all times, even if she appears sound asleep. We've put the Christmas tree nearby so she won't be left out on all the celebrations, spoilt dog or what!

Overall, I am feeling much happier today, a touch less paranoid and I think Molly is feeling better in herself too. Small steps... 2 more days and it'll be one week. 9 days til her 2 week check. But I'm not counting...


----------



## Lilylass

Malmum said:


> Not silly at all! Noel said hip sores don't mean much, they can have an awful score but not need a hip replacement because the scoring involves many parts and not just the hip joint itself.





Malmum said:


> The breed mean average in a Mal is total score 13. As his hips were not in the sockets as they should have been, he needed surgery. I know of a Mal with a total hip score of 69 - highest in the UK who has managed well without surgery, just supplements and when youn had no restriction in his movements/exercise. Although his score was higher than Flynns his hips were not as affected. Noel said he's not interested in hip scores at all, he's only interested in what the x rays show.


Thanks Malmum ..... kind of going  at the hip scores of 55 and 69 but just shows that if the joint itself isn't out of place then surgery isn't always going to be needed which is a relief.

Mal's aren't a breed I know an awful lot about - is it very common amongst them - and is there a lot of "bad breeding" going on?

Hope you don't mind the questions - we've always had Labs and I know there have been huge issues with bad breeding causing so many hip / elbow problems .... and irresponsible people not having their dogs scored before breeding from them (or still doing so even if the results aren't great!)


----------



## Malmum

*Lilylass* - yes it's becoming more of an issue as they become more popular, people jumping on the bandwagon and not knowing about hip scoring. Though not all badly bred ones suffer - better to have hip scores done and eye tests as they can suffer from hereditary cataracts too. Flynn has seven siblings and none show any HD but they're four and a half years old and if they do have it in a mild form will likely show with arthritis later on, although lots of dogs just like humans can show arthritis when getting on a bit.

Kali (Flynns mum) has mild HD as does Marty (dad) but neither show much sign except Kali has a little arthritis which makes her limp now and then. On the whole they are both in pretty good shape hip wise - Flynn was just unlucky! 

*Breezy* - What a scare with the sofa. Flynn did exactly that but he was eight weeks post op at the time. Like you I didn't know whether to let him get down on his own or help with the sling. I eventually let him get off alone because I thought all the trying to slide the sling under his belly may be more harmful. Watched him like a hawk after that and used to put things on the sofa so as he couldn't get on anyway, lol.


----------



## Lilylass

Malmum said:


> Flynn was just unlucky!


Unfortunately there often is one - for no apparent reason when other litter mates have been fine 

So glad he's had his Ops now & is doing so well!

*Anna* how's the big cuddly girl today?

*Breezy* so glad the first poop & wee's have happened  wishing your girl all the best for her recovery


----------



## Anna43

We are coming up to 5 weeks post op 

Zara out of the cage as I am at home since yesterday so.....

Took her out without the sling yesterday for a bit too....

Roll on the 28th (check up)



How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Malmum

Five weeks Anna, not long now eh? Nice that Zara is out of the cage, light at the end of the tunnel eh? Well done and little walks too - what a star! 

I know that Ollie is doing great, got a Christmas card with him on it enjoying the deep snow they have in Scotland at the mo, he looks fantastic and wouldn't know he's ever had HD in his life. Well done gorgeous boy! 

Flynn is loving his field walks and if my muscle pains are anything to go by I reckon he's getting a good workout too. Some areas are shorter grass while others are unkempt grassy mounds and that's the challenging parts for me so imagine he's much the same. He goes for an hour or so at the mo because he's used to street walking on even ground but I'll up it after another week to 1 1/2 hours but for now there's no stoping him - wonderful!

Hope all the others are doing well but you really see an improvement once both hips are done as I'm sure you'll see with Zara pretty soon!


----------



## soulful dog

Roll on week 6 for Zara, and great to hear Ollie is doing so well and Flynn's enjoying his freedom Malmum. 

Ringo seems to have stopped limping but I've all but given up taking him down to the local park at the weekend to play with the other dogs as he just spends his time standing waiting for someone to feed him a biscuit instead of running about with the other dogs.... he's still getting plenty of 30-90 minute walks so is doing ok though.

Not many this week though. A combination of me being ill and now being loaded with the cold, meant he's not been out for any long walks. I'd hoped to remedy that this weekend but it's been pouring with rain since Friday night and it's not due to stop until late this afternoon.


----------



## Malmum

Bless Ringo, perhaps he knows he'll pay for any over exuberance and just walks are better then playing at the mo, clever boy I'd say. 

Know what you mean about the rain and am going to get one of those plastic see through coats for over mine when walking. Just bought Flynn a weather proof coat today - early Christmas pressie, it's fantastic and covers his chest too. No more soaking wet dog, just head, legs and tail, lol. It's also got a cape but I've no idea what you do with it, wrap it round his neck maybe - it's attached to the coat and I haven't used it yet so will have to experiment! 

Pretty swish eh?, lol!









Bet it doesn't rain for days now, just because I want to try it out!


----------



## Breezy

Hooray for Zara... it's getting so close now! We're 1 1/2 weeks in and going well. Starting to settle into routines and Molly is still perfectly happy in the crate. The test will be Christmas day when there'll be kids running around and (more than likely) splashing in the pool. That'll be complete torture for the water-luvin gal. Every time she's taken out she stops at the pool gate, just begging to be let in. Oh well, soon enough she'll be getting lots of swims to get those muscles built up... and there's always next summer, she'll be fighting fit by then 

I'd like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Thanks for all your support and good wishes.


----------



## Malmum

Merry Christmas to all on this thread and especially the brave babes who have gone through recovery and still are - bless 'em. I hope they all have the very best of health and happiness for 2013, as well as all their lovely parents. Fantastic job done by all! xxx


----------



## Breezy

Milestone reached today. 2 weeks post surgery and Molly has passed her check-up. She's a little bit sore in the knee but apparently that is not surprising given how the muscles have to readjust to having the hip in the right place! 

It was a right marathon to get to and from the hospital... it seems everyone waited until today to go on holiday. Traffic jams galore, including an overturned circus truck and trailor. Molly was a perfect angel though and didn't make a single complaint the entire trip of over 7 hours 

Apart from the incidents the first couple of days (jumping on the lounge and my other dog, Bindi) she has behaved woderfully. Just another 4-5 weeks to go... this time at least. It seems that over here the surgeons prefer to make it 7-8 weeks before giving the dogs the all clear. Or maybe it's because she's such a big girl? I'm happy to give her the extra time before she gets her freedom though.

Cheers to Zara for tomorrow. All happy days from here on :thumbup:


----------



## archiesmum

Really pleased all the dogs on here are doing so well. 

We have had some bad news about Domino, he has had xrays today and been diagnosed with severe arthritis in his hip that he had the op on. The vets have been brilliant and are sending Noel the xrays and we will take it from there.

He is on cage rest and metacam and two daily walks of no more than 15 mins and no off lead activity for the time being.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Oh Val  so sorry to hear this! How do they get arthritis on a metal implant? I never thought that was possible, just don't understand as there no bone for it to grow on. 

Keeping fingers crossed that is something Noel can deal with - I know in humans you can have the bone 'tidied up' and the nodules removed but they will grow back again eventually.

Hugs to you both and please keep us posted. xx


----------



## archiesmum

I think the arthritis is where the cement and bone are? I haven't seen the xrays but they have been sent over by courier. Domino is home and fast asleep on my lap. I saw a different vet this afternoon who was rather rude so got my answer - turned out he was talking about a different dog!

Domino is on loxicom until I hear from either my vet or FR, my vet seems to think Domino should have more hydro and small walks for a while. 

Whatever happens I know we will get through it and one thing I am sure about Domino will not be allowed to suffer.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

From what I've found in humans with prosthetic joints which have developed arthritis it is caused by a virus rather than bone growth. Have no idea what the treatment in a dog would be so won't be able to give any advise Val. Here is a snippet of how it can occur in humans and Domino did have a knock a few weeks ago as I remember didn't he?

*Quote:*
*'*Infections are more common in prosthetic joints. They are frequently caused by perioperative inoculations of bacteria into the joint or by postoperative bacteremia resulting from skin infection, pneumonia, dental procedures, invasive instrumentation, UTI, or possibly falls. They develop within 1 yr of surgery in two thirds of cases. During the first few months after surgery, the causes are Staphylococcus aureus in 50% of cases, mixed flora in 35%, gram-negative organisms in 10%, and anaerobes in 5%.

Symptoms and Signs
There is a history of a fall within 2 wk of symptom onset in about 25% of patients and of prior surgical revisions in about 20%. Some patients have had a postoperative wound infection that appeared to resolve, satisfactory postoperative recovery for many months, and then development of persistent joint pain at rest and during weight bearing. Symptoms and signs may include pain, swelling, and limited motion; temperature may be normal.*'*
*Unquote. *

I wonder if that knock by the other dog had anything to do with it. As I said the quote is from a human perspective because from what I can find it is a very rare occurrence in dogs.

ETA- Just looked up your threads and it was an attack wasn't it? Was in August though but worth mentioning when you next see Noel in case it may be linked.


----------



## archiesmum

Noel has spoken to my vet and said there is no obvious signs of severe arthritis. He said the xrays are the same as the last ones taken at his 12 week assessment.

The plan is restricted exercise for a month with loxicom daily. Up hydro to weekly for a couple of months and see how we go.

I gather Noel thinks Domino has got a chill and then over did the exercise in the cold weather and that we will get episodes like this but they can be managed.

So all in all good news which is great.

Val xx


----------



## rona

archiesmum said:


> Noel has spoken to my vet and said there is no obvious signs of severe arthritis. He said the xrays are the same as the last ones taken at his 12 week assessment.
> 
> The plan is restricted exercise for a month with loxicom daily. Up hydro to weekly for a couple of months and see how we go.
> 
> I gather Noel thinks Domino has got a chill and then over did the exercise in the cold weather and that we will get episodes like this but they can be managed.
> 
> So all in all good news which is great.
> 
> Val xx


That's really promising news 

So he's got what equates to a "pull" of some sort, but could be ligament, muscle or any soft tissue?


----------



## Anna43

Poor Domino.. hope it gets sorted for him soon...xxx

Just got back from FR from Zara's 6 week check up (3 days early but..).

Xrays fine, all good so.... she is allowed out on flexi (wohooooo) but no crazy things for another 6 weeks of course

Just sold the cage too.. someone picked it up 30 min ago .... Zara very happy NOT to see the cage in here LOL


----------



## soulful dog

Good to hear Zara and Molly are both progressing well, what a relief for you Anna after the early concerns about how Zara was doing! Now just take it easy and make slow progress :thumbup:

What a relief too with Domino. Fingers crossed some hydro and not too much overdoing it and he'll be fine again.


----------



## archiesmum

Excellent news about Zara.

I am lucky Domino likes his cage.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Oh wow!! Good news all round - I just love Noel and know his views on some primary care vets diagnosis  seems he's right once again. So very glad for Domino that there's nothing serious and with a little restriction and hydro hopefully he'll be on the mend. Hugs to him.xxx

Well done Anna, nearly there girl with your lil trooper. No cage eh? great feeling that isn't it. All the hardest parts over now and you and your girl can begin her new life together. Hugs from here and just know 2013 will be so much fun for the pair of you. xx

Just couldn't see how they can get arthritis on a metal implant especially as that's what they do THR's in humans for since we don't have HD as such!

My 'little sweetie' got a telling off today - I've not felt well, got a bug of some sort but took him to the field for twenty mins cos I feel wicked if I don't. He would NOT get back in the car, bucking broncho's the lot!!! Only had dog treats for bribes, no usual dolly mixtures, finally got him in by opening the two back doors so as he thought he could get out the other side and once in clipped him to the dog guard - by which time I was fuming and felt even more poorly! 
Bet he thought 'twenty minutes mum, you've GOT to be kidding' next time he won't go at all if I feel ill!

Keep posting on and off you guys with updates, we'll always love to hear them. I'll do the same and even though I may not post so much on the forum these days will check this space daily. If I don't I'll have 'popped my clogs'  which today I felt I may, lol!

Hats off to Noel - simply the best IMO, love the guy. xx


----------



## LokiMani

Hope everyone had a good Christmas?

Pleased to read about Zara and Domino.

Mani is doing really well - you wouldn't know he had had surgery now, his fur has grown back and he is a happy young dog, amazing transformation! Just dreading the other hip being done, but for now he isn't showing any signs of lameness or pain on that side, so he is coping ok. Miguel suggested waiting 6 months, but am inclined to press on in Spring unless he appears to need it earlier... would just rather be doing all the double dog walks in the better weather if I can...

Anyway - life with two active dogs, a toddler and a baby is lovely - so am enjoying it at the moment!

Happy new year to all of you - and thanks for all the support - this thread really helped me. x


----------



## Anna43

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Malmum

Wonderful news about Mani, I too would press for sooner rather than later. It stops the worry of back problems and gets it all over and done with for a lovely lazy summer!

I'll third that guys with a.......

*Wishing all our wonderful dogs the happiest, healthiest New Year ever and all the 'nursing staff' a fantastic one too! xxx*


----------



## archiesmum

Here's wishing all our fantastic dogs a wonderful 2013. 

Val xx


----------



## archiesmum

Just to let you know Domino is seeing Sarah at FR's on Tuesday 8th Jan.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Good luck Val, been waiting to see your post. Sarah is very experienced too and as you know will run it by Noel anyway. 

(((Hugs))) to you and Domino - will keep you both in our thoughts. xxx


----------



## archiesmum

Thanks.

We went to hydro today and Amy said he would not use the leg in the water either. I have just bought a pushchair for Domino so I can push him to the park and he can have his 15 minutes on the grass instead of only 5, this way it means he can see his friends without me having to hold him. He loves being in the pushchair - myst take a photo!

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Bless him - yes a pic please Val!  Sorry to hear that he sounds so bad though. Is the other hip okay? I suppose it must be if Noel looked at the x rays recently. Bet they'll want to do an MRI. Domino isn't insured is he?


----------



## archiesmum

No Domino isn't insured but I don't care how much it costs I want my dog back to being a healthy and happy little sweetheart. I will have to pay for it on the credit card and go from there.

It is awful to see him longing to play with his friends and not being able to do it but he does seem to realise it is for his own good. I just want to get him back to normal.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

He'll get fixed Val you'll see.  He's at the best possible place as we both know, if anyone can fix him Noel and his team can eh? 

Lots of get well wishes from here and sending loads of positive vibes for your lil guy's recovery. xx


----------



## Anna43

Ohhhhhhhhhh poor brave Domino xxx 

Zara had an MRI (spine), the cost was around 1400 or 1500.

Hope they get him sorted soon, belly rub from me and Zara please.

Zara is using the leg better and better. In fact it looks like this one "works" better then the one that was operated on earlier... she still limps on the first one and it kind of goes "under" her, difficult to explain and Noel had no answers to what is causing it so... hmmm


----------



## archiesmum

Good to hear Zara is doing so well.

Domino is putting his foot down more put still not putting any weight on it, I was talking to a friend who has a poodle and she thinks is could be a disk
problem.


Val x


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck with finding out what's up with Domino. Ringo had to have an MRI scan too as the vet had concerns about pain in his back being an indication of disc problems. We had to take him to the Glasgow vet school for it, and it was a similar price to Zara's. The results were clear though, and so the vet went ahead with the hip operation. He's still got some pain there though when the vet examines his hips and back, we'll just need to see what happens if and when we go ahead with the second hip op. 

I know how you feel with the "don't care how much it costs", but at the same time, getting both hips done, an MRI scan..... I can't help but worry about the overall cost. I suppose if you measure it against how much joy you get from your dog, it's got to be worth it in the end though.


----------



## archiesmum

Domino has improved a bit more but still won't put any weight on that leg. He is enjoying his pushchair and having 15 minutes walk with his friends.

I bought some offcuts of memory foam and made him a new bed for the cage which he loves. He just seems to be sleeping more than normal and not making any attempt to play whatsoever.

Hubby and I have just been discussing finance and we have come up with a figure we can manage so I will have to discuss this with FR before any decissions can be made.

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

Oh poor Domino  I hope everything works out well.

We've hit the half way mark with Molly and everything is going smoothly. I'm counting down to the final check up in a few weeks. Then the count down will be for the next hip op at the end of March. Can't say I'm looking forward to going through all this again so soon, but I am looking forward to lots of walks and activities with Molly and her being able to keep up and enjoy herself too.


----------



## Malmum

:thumbup: Yay! Well done Molly, glad she is making good progress and good luck with the check up. I know what you mean about the next op and the reluctance but if Ollie is anything to go by it seem the sooner the other is done the better the outcome. Good luck with your appointment and keep us posted. (((hugs))) to brave Molly - and her 'nurse' of course! 

Val I know FR do payment plans, if that's any help. xx


----------



## archiesmum

just got back from FR, good news there is nothing seriously wrong with Domino. Sarah thinks it is either a small fragment of bone or cementthat has broken of or it could be inflamation of the disks. We are now allowed to do 4 x 10 minute walks a day for a week as well as the loxicom and then I have got to phone Sarah to give her a progress report. Sarah wants to see Domino on the 22nd to give him the once over.

Thanks for all the support.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Great news Val, so glad there isn't any problem with his replaced hip. Hope the meds and exercise help and maybe the nicer weather we're having may make a difference too when it's not as chilly on walks. 

Get well soon little soldier. xx


----------



## Anna43

Zara's new leg is almost all good now but the previously operated one seems to be getting worse and I have absolutely no idea what to do.

Last week she fell over while walking on a lead, the right leg went kind of "under " her and she fell over. She almost fell over second time but I pretty much dived under her and held her.

This morning took her downstairs for a pee and she really walks bad on the leg that was done first.

There is no insurance till Ocotober (!!!!) and Noel was aware of me saying the leg was not right but could not find a reason for that.

The narrowing of the spine that came up on MRI, Noel said this would not be causing it.

Miguel rotated somewhere else now for 6 months but will be back around July. Told me to bring Zara over then and they will do a follow up (free of charge) to make her walk on those special plates again and see how much difference is there betwen her putting the weight on right and left leg. He also gave me a prescription for moro Onsior for Zara - just gave her one and will take her for a walk in a bit and see how she walks.

This is really, REALLY worrying.

I was not going to take her for 12 week check up but the way things are - will have to somehow find a way of getting to FR mid Feb


----------



## Malmum

Blimey Anna  I had hoped not hearing from you was going to be a good sign. If Noel couldn't find a problem with the hip I suppose it must be spine related. Do you know of anyone whose GSD has that degenerative spinal condition some suffer from? Just wondering if it's anything similar to that and if you're suspecting the wrong area for her falls. Can't believe you are having such a hard time of it all and poor Zara. Does she seem in pain, ie; panting, pacing or is she much her normal self? 

October is so far away, I wonder if Noel can set up a payment plan just for a couple of treatments although I understand it will still have to be paid for and we're all skint at the mo eh? 

I hope you can get to see him for that last check up in Feb, think you need to.


----------



## Anna43

Noel did not feel she needs anything done/any treatment - he has given her Onsior (for the spine).

He had seen the spine MRI and said he does not feel leg problem is connected to this.

In fact he did not feel she had a problem with that leg and pretty much told me I am overreacting.

She had Xrays, she had MRI - based on those Noeal said he did not see a problem.

I have no idea what to do with my girl/for my girl.

The test she had done, the walking on plates - that was done before her second leg op and she was walkig better on the leg that was due for surgery than on the one that was already operated on. There was not much difference but considering she was walking better on the BAD hip than on the one that was already replaced...... I wonder how much difference would there be now when both hips were replaced. 

Wonder 

I am tottaly lost.

Malumu - do you have a photo of the post op xray with BOTH hips visible after both have been done?

Does anyone else have a dog who had both hips done and an xray of both on one photo?

If you do, can you post please?


----------



## Anna43

Oh and no idea who would be doing the 12 week check up as Miguel is away for 6 month on rotation somewhere else but it would not be Noel as he does not do any check ups.

Skint? Tell me about that.... Got to pay excess to FR and over £100 to Goddards at the end of the month. All insurance gone and I REALLY can not afford any instalements at all. Struggling as it is.

Just wish I had insured Zara for 10k not for 7k.


----------



## Malmum

Flynns final x ray was a bit crap really because of the difficulty Noel had with the degeneration of the second hip but I'll find it and post it. It doesn't look anywhere near as good as Ollie's which was done in six months total ah well at least he managed to salvage something but he had to chip away bone and build it up with cement.

I recently downgraded Flynns ins to £3,000 but he's not insured for any further hip probs anyway so if he had any I'd have to have it on tick, lol. Bl**dy hope that don't happen because as you know it all has to be paid for eventually eh?
I've nearly finished writing Flynns book, well I have a third or so left to write and am hoping I may get a little revenue from that - dreamer ain't I? 

Back in a mo! 

Here goes:


----------



## archiesmum

Sorry to hear about Zara you must be worried sick.

If you go for the 12 week check up ask to see Sarah she is really good.


Domino still isn't walking properly if anything he has gone backwards since thursday which coincides with the colder weather. I have got to phone FR on tuesday and then we go back on 22nd but we may go back earlier if necessary.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Sorry to read that Val, all these worries you two are having  I hope it can all be sorted out soon. xx


----------



## archiesmum

I spoke to Sarah today about Domino. She can't understand why he is better in the mornings than the afternoon and evening. I have got to continue with the routine for now and then leave the loxicom off from Saturday. If there is no improvement she wants to keep him in for 24 hours and do some tests and observations.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Maybe because he has rested for the night Val. Hope Sarah can come up with something if the poor little guy does have to stay in. xx


----------



## soulful dog

Best wishes to Zara & Domino. The only thing I can think of to do with Zara is make sure she doesn't exert herslef too much and try and get her there for the 12-week check.


----------



## archiesmum

Touch wood it looks like I have my dog back

Domino seems to be back on form, he has stopped holding his leg up and he is trying to get out of the cage. I am having to entertain him now which is just great. we have been using the puzzles and he is getting quite good.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Ooow fingers crossed he has turned a corner Val and whatever it was has repaired itself.  Great news and give Domino a hug, so relieved it wasn't anything bad as I was worried when I saw you had posted, lol!


----------



## archiesmum

I know you always look on here so thought this would be the best place to post and tell you the good news

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Brillinat news about Domino - massive belly rub (do boy dogs like belly rubs as dog girls do???) to him and well done Val 

Zara's leg that was operated on 9 weeks ago is fine. The one that was done earlier is not. Definitely not.

What more - she not only drags it a bit, limps on it etc.. that was so clear when I saw her foot prints on the snow, small normal ones for the left back leg and long "dragging" ones for the right. She also does not like me brushing that leg or touching her foot.

I do not think it is "bone" related, I think we will need to look for some neurolgist rather than an ortho.

I do nto think she is in pain as such but as I said before, she fell over on that leg already, kind of went "under" her and she fell over, second time I saw it in time and dived under to catch her.

If anyone can recommend a good neurologist that is not a nightmare to get to from East London by public transport?????

Thanks a lot....

Zara this morning, 9 weeks post op - let her off the lead for a little bit she was so happy to see the snow...


----------



## Malmum

She looks lovely Anna, all bold and beautiful - stunning girl.

Sorry to hear Zara is still not up to scratch and I hope it can be sorted asap. I couldn't find any veterinary neurologists other than in Liverpool, Cambridge and Cheshire - not saying there aren't any though but that's all I could find. I think Noel is most likely the nearest you will find, even Willows are in Merseyside.

Are you going to FR next month and have you managed to get transport? I hope you can because at least there you'll be able to spread any cost where as elsewhere if they don't know you you may be expected to pay in full upon treatment. Like I've said before even though some aspects of Flynns care were questionable I'd still go back to FR, no question.


----------



## Anna43

NO transport to get to FR mid Feb I am afraid.

Noel said there is nothing wrong with her leg anyway so....

Miguel is not there now no idea who would be doing the 12 week check up.

Bit stuck here overall really..


----------



## Breezy

I'm happy Domino is doing better but Zara is a worry. I really hope you can work out what's going on Anna. She looks so beautiful and I must say that snow is looking good too! We've been having a heatwave here... over 45 degrees and bushfires all over the place. So far I've managed to keep Molly cool but it would have been so much easier if she could have gone swimming. Hopefully we'll get the all clear next week and she can start getting back in the water


----------



## soulful dog

Is there any point in going to your local vet and asking them if they have any advice on Zara since Noel is pretty sure there is nothing wrong?

Breezy - roll on the slightly cooler weather for you, but Ringo is so jealous, he hasn't been able to go for a swim for months due to the only suitable loch nearby having issues with the water, and due to the fact its been a bit too cold anyway.... He'd be having to dodge the frozen bits to swim in it right now!


----------



## archiesmum

Just got back from FR. Sarah thinks it is Domino's back that is playing up. She said he has made very good progress but there is still a problem. Sarah has given Domino new medication - Gabapentin which should help if it is his back. He is still on limited exercise but can be out of the cage as long as he doesn't over do it. I have to phone Sarah in 2 weeks time with a progress report and go on from there.

Thanks for all the support.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Why his back Val? Has he had an injury at some point that didn't seem relevant at the time - he's only a young boy isn't he? Goodness as if he hasn't been through enough already in his little life, poor baby. 

Sometimes I'm glad Flynn never goes off lead because I'm sure he'd go bananas and possibly hurt himself. Mals can go off lead in secured areas (high prey drive) but even over the enclosed field we now use I wouldn't trust him to come back and there's acres of it so I'd be there for hours if he did leg it. 

Poor Domino though, he should be able to do as he pleases now and this problem is a real worry isn't it? Fingers crossed the meds make all the difference.


----------



## Anna43

Poor Domino 

Just booked an appointment with Alex who does Noel's check ups (Miguel gone for 6 months) for Sat 2nd March and managed to get someone to take me there and back with Zara.

Her left leg (last op) seems fine, her right one not. Same thing since 14 weeks past the 1st surgery.

After all Xrays it is unlikely it is hip related but what is the reason? Nobody knows


----------



## archiesmum

I think Sarah thinks he may have a problem with the sciatic nerve in his back. He has started holding his leg up again today but that could be due to the uneven ground.

He is on his second day on meds and this morning when I took him out 30 minutes after taking the capsule he sat down and fell asleep on the path. I carried him home and he slept for about 3 hours and seems fine now but very quiet. I will try them until monday but if I am not happy will phone Sarah.

Anna I wonder if Zara's problem is to do with her back hope she gets sorted out soon.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Poor Domino, poor you... big hugs to you both....

If Domino is sleepy after those tablets - can you give them to him after the last walk at night? If it is once per day, odes not matter what time you give them but at night he could just sleep it off and be ok for the morning? But of course ask Sarah about this...

Miguel said Zara 's spine is not quite right (she had an MRI) but then when I saw Noel he said this is not connected to the issues I say she has with her leg, I do not think Nole believe in what I was saying. But I know my dog and I know what is normal/not normal for her and the way she walks on that leg is NOT normal.

Zara is on Onsior. I have no idea what is going on with that leg (the first op). Leg was fine till 14 weeks past surgery and only then the problem started. It is probably nothing to do with the surgery, separate unrelated issue BUT I would still like to know what is going on and if something can be done about it..

Zara had a test walking on plates before her second surgery and then he walked better (put more weight on) on the leg that was due for surgery than on the one that she already had surgery on, the one I said she was limping on/dragging.

I wonder what difference between the 2 legs would that test show now, after the other leg was done.

Common sense says she should have been walking better on the "done" leg than on the one that was due for surgery but it was other way around, confirming me saying she does not walk well on that leg.

Still....

Will see what Alex says on the 2nd March.


----------



## Malmum

Glad that you are managing to get to FR in March Anna, the only way to find the cause of the problem would be for her to be examined. Lets hope they can come to some sort of diagnosis this time eh?

Oh Val, how scary is that and you having to carry Domino - they must be very powerful pain killers. I expect once he's used to them the sedative effect will wear off, much the same as with Tramadol when they first have them. You could give him them at bedtime like Anna said at least until he gets used to them but once he's not so sleepy daytime would be best so as he is pain free when awake I suppose. 

Hugs from here to both of you ladies and your brave pooch's - hope everything is sorted for you soon. xx


----------



## archiesmum

He has to take the tablets every 8 hours. I am taking him out two hours after giving him his medication which seems to be better.

The trouble with Domino he seems to just get on with things even when in pain. The pain has to be really bad before he reacts by squealing.

He seems to be improving but I am not convinced he is putting weight on his leg.

I hope you can get some sort of diagnosis for Zara when you go in March.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

Just to second Malmum's post, hugs to you both and of course Zara & Domino too.


----------



## Breezy

Me three to send Zara and Domino hugs.

Today has been a very long day. Molly went for her check up today. I'd like to tell you that Molly has a clean bill of health and is cleared to start swimming again... but I can't 

The surgeon took one look at her and was instantly concerned about the swelling around her hip. I've been a bit worried about it too but wasn't sure if it could be put down to her loss of muscle and me just not being sure how she should look under the mass of fur that's normally there. She's been happy, eating fine and moving fairly ok. It was obvious she wasn't always putting weight on the leg but sometimes she did.

The x-ray told the story.... one badly dislocated new hip and some bone broken off the femur near the head. The head has also penetrated deeper into the bone. Not good! I wish she'd been more like Flynn and let us know there was something nasty going on!! I have no idea when it happened or if it had even happened before she'd left hospital - they kept her an extra day then because she wasn't weight bearing properly.

So poor Molly now has to go back for more surgery to fix it. This time it'll be cemented. Not the best thing for such a young girl. I'm just going to have to cross my fingers that it will outlast her (and maybe wrap her in cotton wool too!). I have to check with work but it looks like we'll be back to Sydney next Wednesday so she can have her operation, and this time she'll spend a week there instead of a few days. I actually think I'm happier with her being in longer this time.

It's so disappointing, I had really hoped we were on the road to recovery instead of being back at square one. I am completely amazed at Mollly's tolerance for pain... but I guess she hasn't known anything different her whole life. It's a tragedy but I am determined to have her happy, healthy and whole. She really deserves it.

Thanks for your support but I'm going to be greedy and ask to keep it going a bit longer than expected


----------



## archiesmum

So sorry to hear about Molly. Domino had his hip cemented in but there was no other option. Some of the bone where the cement was died but it was not too bad.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

Aw bless poor Molly. Good luck with the repair, fingers crossed her week of recuperation will help it heal properly this time.


----------



## Malmum

Oh Breezy I'm so sorry to read this and I know exactly how you feel. Hugs to you and Molly from here and don't despair because it'll come good in the end. I think the surgeon needs to realise with Mollys weight a sling is imperative and wonder if they used one post op. Also did she have an x ray just before you took her home to check everything was still in place? Noel x rays on the day we collect in order to see if the hip is still in place before they go home.
With Mollys weight on a new unsupported hip (bonded) it stands to reason that she will need some support. Now I'm wondering if it happened even before you collected her if they don't help support directly post op. 
Lets hope the next time she is supported when walking because it's not just slippery sufaces to beware of it's also taking some weight off the hip. The bonded is even more vulnerable than the cemented but don't forget it was the cemented type that Flynn dislocated and that I'm sure was because I didn't give him proper support. With him not weight bearing I was expecting him to get up on his own and in hindsight I now think "how could he?" I was expecting him to hurl his weight up on just one back leg, rather silly really but the first time he was weight bearing well.

I think the weight bearing depends on how invasive the surgery has been initially and Flynn's second op was far more invasive than the first. Here's a few pics showing the difference.

After the left hip was replaced, Quite slim and not swollen.








The dislocated hip, swollen right down to the ankle, ballooning in fact! Some bruising and some dye on the leg. 








The repair after the dislocation, much slimmer all round.








I kept the sling constantly attached after that op as I couldn't let him put weight on it without support. If he began to get up I would run to him and I didn't crate rest that time either as I couldn't help him to his feet in the crate.








The end result. The hip on the left of the pic is his right (obviously) and you can see where Noel had to build it up with cement because the bone had been damaged. It had already been built up with the initial op due to damage but the second time had to be built up more. Doesn't look too good but it's doing the job and that's what matters. Noel told me that both hips should last ten years, so hopefully for Flynns lifetime.








Now when Noel did the 'repair' op he said he put a slightly longer 'arm' in. That's the part where the ball is attached between the ball and stem. The stem is the part that is actually placed into the femur. I can't remember the techinical term for it but Noel made it easier by calling it the 'arm'. This was just a tiny amount longer than the previous one, I'm talking mm's here but Noel said just replacing the same sized prosthesis would be more likely to fail, as it had already done. He even said that should the repair dislocate we had one more size that could be fitted. Something worth asking your surgeon about when you speak to him.

I still can't for the life of me understand their stance on not using a sling but if I were you I would insist they don't mobilize Molly without one after this next op. If he thinks you're talking rubbish refer him to here: Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals Noel is not some two cents surgeon, he is a Professor of orthopaedics, a pioneer and lectures world wide, hopefully your surgeon will have heard of him. 

Lots and lots of luck with this next op and you are right our sweet little 'kids' don't show pain like humans do, they don't cry out in pain, a human would pass out with trying to walk on a dislocated hip. Like you I thought Flynn would have shown more distress but all he did was refuse to move, not even getting up to toilet and we had to empty his bladder manually while he laid there and STILL I didn't realise how bad he was. If it wasn't for the occasional cry of pain after a few days I would have continued to nurse him and his dislocation. 

They are extremely brave and because of that I am sure Molly will cope well with this second op - especially if they use a sling! We are all here for you and of course we will continue with sending all our love and good wishes to sweet Moly. xx


----------



## Anna43

Oh Breezy - so sorry to hear about Molly... Hope she gets sorted soon well and proper, poor girl 

I can not believe you were not advised to use a sling.

Zara was with sling support 6 weeks post op.

Big hugs to both of you xxx


----------



## archiesmum

Had a chat with Sarah about Domino. She is now convinced it is not his hip but his back that is problem probably the nerves which is why the new meds are working. He is still on 4 x 10 minute walks for another week with the meds and then step it up to 4 x 15 minute walks and phone back with a progress report 2 weeks today.

She did say it would be interesting to see how he gets on with hydro next week.

Thanks again for the support.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Blimey, if it's not one thing it's another with these dogs of ours eh?  Hope the meds work and the hydro helps the poor lil fella, he had hydro for ages too didn't he Val. If nothing else I bet he'll love going back for more but just hope it 'free's up' whatever it is that's causing the problems.

Good luck and hugs from here - to both of you because Id imagine all this is taking it's toll on you too. xx

I wonder how Molly is doing, hope her surgery has gone well, bless her.


----------



## archiesmum

I was just thinking of Molly, hope it all went well.

I feel so sorry for all the dogs that have had surgery or just about too. I am so glad it is all behind me at the moment. 

Domino is fine in himself now and just wants to go and play with his friends. I meet up with the others and walk with them for 10 minutes then either go back home or carry Domino so he still has contact with them. He is doing really well so I think the meds are doing their job.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Val - are you sure he will be ok with hydro?

With Zara's back problems I was told no water/no swiming as moving "side to side" while they swim could make it worse...

We both were very unlucky - with both Zara and Domino I see...


----------



## Breezy

I'm back! Molly's surgery went well... all 4 hours of it!! She had a bit more bleeding than they would have liked the following day, but they had it under control. Her walking was good and the thinking was that they'd keep her until Wednesday or Thursday.

That had been the thinking anyway... The term used today is that she is 'young and silly'. From the sound of it she has been her usual bulldozer self and towing the staff around the hospital when they try to take her for a walk. A 50kg puppy is quite a handful 

So it looks like Molly is coming home early. She's walking well (too well?) and they've resorted to sedating her to make her a bit easier to manage. But their floors are slippery and they're worried she might injure herself if she pulls too hard. I had myself all psyched to pick her up at the end of the week but will probably be going to get her tomorrow. I'm not sure how I feel about it though... much as I'd love to have her home I'd kind of liked the idea of her being someone else's responsibility. I am now (justifiably) completely paranoid about another injury happening!

It doesn't appear that SASH take any x-rays on discharge. At least I have a better idea of what a dislocation looks like and how she moves, so should be able to tell if something is amiss. Fingers crossed that everything goes right this time


----------



## archiesmum

Anna - Sarah thinks hydro will be ok as long as he doesn't go silly which he doesn't. We are going video the session so Sarah can review it .

Well done Molly now be good for Mum.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Glad to hear that Molly is coming home and a good idea to sedate, Flynn was sedated for the entire six weeks after both ops, in fact longer after the dislocation in case he went banana's, lol. Slippery floor - they're worried? Goodness are they still not using slings then? That's exactly what they are used for! 

Big (((hugs))) from here to brave Molly. xxx


----------



## Anna43

Good luck to Domino with his hydro... fingers crossed for him....

Molly - still not using the sling? Seriously.....do not get it at all.

Zara - one day better one worse, on Onsior all the time. The right leg is NOT right but what is the reason?


----------



## archiesmum

It does seem odd that they are not using a sling especially if they slippery floors. Domino didn't have to use a sling because he only weighed 4.5kg when he had his op.

I wish they could find out what is wrong with Zara there has got to be something. If it is not her leg could it be to do with the back. Sarah seems to think that Domino's problem was caused through him trying to protect his leg and over compensating.

I hoping that the hydro will be ok because Domino has lost a lot of muscle. He is fine in himself and is dying to play but obviously he will not be able to until we get the ok from Sarah. 

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

Our best wishes to Domino and Zara. Molly is home and very groggy. Not at all her usual boisterous self. 

No slings... just a good old-fashioned towel. So it's not as if they're using nothing. It's just that Molly is so strong and as they put it, 'young and silly'. Even though she is restrained on a leash and supported by the towell she still just wants to tow her handlers to whatever takes her interest, and having her scrabbling for traction on a slippery floor just didn't seem a good idea. Even sedated she still wanted to pull... Their other observation, 'she only knows one speed'. She is different at home and more inclined to amble along so long as there's nothing new to see and no other 4 legged distractions. The other dogs will be put into hiding when it's time to pee.

And so it begins... again.


----------



## Anna43

Zara's leg was fine till 14 weeks post op - only then the problmems started 

Moly - no sling? Towel is a substitute for a sling but you do nto have a good grip as you do with a sling....

Oh dear.. hope all goes well for her..


----------



## Malmum

Good luck Breezy, if you hadn't been so far away I would have sent one of Flynns slings for you to borrow. One is loaned out at the mo and I have sent them out a few times before. Noel supplies slings with all their ops - I kept them for future use and they have been a Godsend for many.

*Anna* - I hope your appointment gives some clue as to what's up with Zara, it's later this month isn't it?

*Val* - I hope the hydro works for Domino and he can come off of the meds. Sarah is a good vet though and I'm sure will know what's best in the long run. So sad that he wants to play and can't  that's why he had the op in the first place eh?

Quick word about my two. Flynn is still doing really well, we have a private farmers field to walk in with no other dogs  but I still haven't let him off lead yet. Some parts of the field are ploughed and there are deep furrows which I'm worried he could damage his hips on if he were to be running and go down one. He's never been off lead and as Mals recall is known to be pants I don't think it's worth the risk - he's happy as he is and so am I. 

[youtube_browser]OM0UwQ6GyU8[/youtube_browser]

Walk and talk. 
[youtube_browser]ehmFk59zyeE[/youtube_browser]

Update on Kali. What can I say, she is like a different dog after losing some weight. She hasn't had any medication since November but has supplements of glucosamine/chondroitin and cod liver oil caps. The vet gave me a diet plan of veg/rice and pilchards for the occasional meal because he said just bulking up her raw with veg will still leave her feeling hungry but rice will fill her up and not add any weight. She hasn't limped in weeks, doesn't fall over and now walks for over an hour at a time with no pain or stiffness. Last October she could only manage 30 mins and would be limping after every walk. She is so fit and is as sprightly at the end of her walk as she is at the beginning. I have ordered a trail harness for her so as we can jog together and although I won't know til I take her to the vets tomorrow how much weight she has lost I know it's had a huge effect on her stamina, she's like a pup all over again - I'm so very pleased with her. It's quite unbelievable the difference that weight has made so I would say anyone having hip/back problems see if taking a little weight off can help as it has in Kali's case and now all the dogs are having rice meals three whole days a week because I'm so impressed with how it's helped Kali. 

This is her now. 
[youtube_browser]u6zyVOZoJaE[/youtube_browser]










This was her shortly before her x ray last October.









Admitted she is not in full coat at the mo as she was then but she has lost the flab on her chest and I can feel her hips and ribs better now. We still have some weight to lose but all in all I'm very chuffed!


----------



## soulful dog

Hugs as usual to Domino and Zara as you both continue to try and find solutions. Good luck with the recovery second time round Breezy, was just thinking about the hard work it involves today, I'm not looking forward to going through it again myself - but it is worth it in the end.

Great photos Malmum, care to share your veg/rice diet plan? We've not had Ringo weighed for a while but it just seems a constant battle to try and limit his food. The vet did suggest we try something different than the Skinners Duck & Rice as it's a 'working' food and possibly why he's not lost any weight, but I'm sceptical of that. Instead I've added some Applaws dried food to it and he gets that mixed with either Butcher's Tripe Mix or frozen mixed veg, and he is doing well on it. Not sure it's doing anything to stop him putting on weight though.


----------



## Malmum

Of course soulful dog, happy to do so. 

It's simple, just rice and veg with pilchards mixed in.

1 bag of white rice - 1kgs.
1 packet frozen mixed veg - I use Asda's smart price brand 79pence. Boiled together then add
1 large tin of pilchards in tom sauce.
Yumega oil/cod liver oil or salmon oil, drizzle around 1 dessert spoon.
Because mine are raw fed and I didn't know if the rice would upset their tums (it hasn't) I sprinkle to contents of six Slippery Elm capsule in the mix - Holland & Barret brand - I don't think it's necessary though.

My vet said to replace a raw meal around three/four times a week for Kali which I have done and I have cut out any left overs we have. She doesn't have any dog treats at all except the occasional gravy bone now and then. Because it has worked well but taken quite a while I am now replacing six meals a week with this food, so three days a week they're having fish & rice and not raw.
The Mals have three heaped ladles full and a whole raw carrot and a couple of mange tout on top, the little dogs three tablespoons full. Sometimes if I think they seem peckish around supper time I'll give them a dessert spoon to settle them for the night - just as a treat. If it's not going to put weight on them then a little extra now and then doesn't hurt but I don't do it often and will give a carrot or a few sugar snap peas/mange tout instead

I have to admit that I did used to give the odd left over piece of pizza or a couple of roast potatoes and have always had dog treats like pedigree marrow bone treats or a mix from pets at home. Not any more though. 

ETA - Kali is eight this year and now looks fitter than when she was four.


----------



## Breezy

Kali is so beautiful even without the full winter coat.

I think something got lost in translation (do I blame the dreadful Aussie accent?) Molly has a sling, I had it ready for the first op. It's SASH that don't seem to use them. I think Molly would rather use a towel than the sling, she doesn't seem quite as bothered by it. 

The problem is she is simply too strong for her own good, and when combined with the juvenile exuberance, becomes quite a handful in stimulating environments. I just don't think they wanted to take any chances. I wouldn't think there'd be much likelihood of fixing it again if anything went wrong.


----------



## Malmum

I thought you'd said you bought a sling but wondered if I'd got that wrong, should've recreate eh? I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for Molly, I know Noel said we had one more chance but if the bone isn't there what can be done? I think the surprise is that the surgery doesn't use slings, you'd think the dogs are more vulnerable immediately post op wouldn't you?

Wishing you all the luck in the world Breezy that this is her final op and she sails through it.


----------



## soulful dog

Thanks for that Malmum, I might give Ringo a try on that and see if it helps any. 

However, cutting out dog treats completely isn't likely... even if were to do it myself, he gets biscuits from various other dog owners, and weekly when he goes to the bank, credit union, etc with my Mum. I'm amazed at the number of people who seem to carry dog biscuits around with them, there's even someone he meets on walks who doesn't own a dog but always has a biscuit to give him!


----------



## Malmum

Take sliced carrots in your pocket, the ones you buy in Asda, they're lovely and fresh if kept in the bag and the dogs love them. If someone wants to give him a treat give them one of them or keep a few mange tout in your pocket too. Luckily my guys all love fresh veg so it's easy to keep the treats at bay although they do like the occasional gravy bone. TBH I don't let people feed the dogs, I'm a pessimist by nature and never know if they're safe, some saddo's have even spiked puddles on rural walks with antifreeze and not all people like dogs even if they say they do. I won't take that risk. I'm not a 'human' fan - that's why I've got so many dogs, lol! 

I took Kali to the vet for weighing yesterday and she now weighs 47.5kgs - she's lost 5.5kgs in five months, not bad going eh? She had a 45min field walk then a 40min walk to the vets and was in front of me there and back - a few short months ago she couldn't walk for more then 20 mins without limping and having meds. I've got Flynn on this diet now too and Mart and Teebs - they all could do with losing a bit and looking at Kali's energy levels it will do all of them the world of good too. Give it a go, it'll be good for Ringo all round as well as his bad hip.


----------



## archiesmum

Well done Kali.

I took Domino to hydro yesterday and the hydro therapist told me Domino isn't putting weight on his left hind leg and also his stance isn't right, he is putting most of his weight on the front legs. Will have to see what Sarah thinks on tuesday when I phone her. I am beginning to get a bit down it just seems to be going on and on. Never mind must be positive.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## ch4r1ie

Hello everyone. It would appear I have stumbled across this thread after a google search about my dogs condition - hip dysplasia  First I would like to say a huge thank you to Malmum for starting the diary, and in effect; this whole supportive thread. I have spent the past 3 days reading every single post, and I have found it informative, sensitive, and reassuring. So thank you so much. Also, thank you to all other members who have contributed, your experiences have also been a great source of information for me.

In early December I took my dog Kobi to the vets because he was limping on his front right leg. He was prescribed a week of onsior NSAIDs and rest. The limp reappeared shortly after the NSAIDs had run out and we returned to regular excercise. So back off to the vets we went, this time for xrays. As elbow dysplasia was suspected, the vet also xrayed his hips as apparently the 2 often go hand in hand. The results terrified me. He has hip dysplasia, it is very obvious (see xray below). He also has elbow dysplasia. After a trip to the ortho specialist, and CT scans, it appears that his elbow joint is incongruent, and so arthroscopy will not help. He needs a more invasive surgery to attempt to move the weight bearing forces from the joint, it's called Dynamic Proximal Ulna Osteotomy. We will be scheduling this operation for him within the next few weeks once we've scrimped enough money together.
This was all alot to take in anyway. However, the ortho also looked at his hip xrays, and explained that they are quite bad. He said it may not ever happen, but we should be aware that it is very possible for a hip to dislocate completely, which would result in urgent hip replacement surgery. We should also consider the surgery anyway, as obviously he will suffer horrible arthritis in his hips as he gets older.
I do have insurance for Kobi, but as he is only a pup still (he is just 8 months old now), when I took out the insurance when he was 9 weeks old, I figured that joint issues don't happen to young dogs, and thought as he was fit and healthy he wouldn't need the expensive cover until his later years. Well, how wrong was I? Our insurance is annual, it covers up to £2000 per condition. With the consultations, NSAIDS, xrays, and CT scans so far, we have gone through £1300 for his elbow. The op will be a further £3500. So we have to bear the majority of that cost. I feel so stupid, I wish I would've got him the best insurance from the start.
So anyway, if he needs hips replacement surgery in the future, it is £4500 per hip. Which I'm guessing we will have to find the cash for, as it is now on his medical records that he has HD, so it will be classed as an existing condition. We could of course get £2000 cover towards one hip if we have it carried out before January 2014 (as that will then be a year that the condition was first noted). But I don't want to rush an operation that may not be needed just to save a few grand. Ohhh, what a position to be in. My poor baby bunny hops with his hind legs when he runs. I didn't realise that was a symptom until I read up on it after his diagnosis. He also seems quite stiff whenever he gets up from lying down, although this has only just started being recent, and I think it's because he is only allowed two 10 min walks a day (vets orders). I don't think he's in much, if any, pain with his hips, although it's hard to tell, as I think Kobi would have to be in agony before he showed any sign of pain.
I'm basically asking you good, experienced people for advise. Do you think his hips in the xrays are bad enough to warrant surgery? I just want to do the right thing by him. I miss seeing him run on the green, and play with doggy friends. I feel bad I can't play tug or fetch with him anymore. Any advise would be appreciated. I feel so alone in all this


----------



## Anna43

Val - I am so sorry about Domino.. seems to be very similar to what Zara is going through..

Seeing Alex on the 2nd March but to be honest after Noel pretty much "dismissing" my worries I really do feel tottaly lost


----------



## ch4r1ie

Hi guys, I did post here earlier today (my first ever post on this forum), after I clicked post I had a pop-up saying it would be published after an admin had approved it, so hopefully that won't be long. If it does not show by tomorrow I will repost. Hope you and all your canine companions are well.


----------



## soulful dog

Great stuff Kali! Ringo has been showing more signs of being slow on the stairs, needing more help to get into the car etc, but he is getting a reasonable enough amount of walks (it's just that he spends half his time plodding slowly investigating every nook and cranny for scraps of food!), and I've already tried to give him veg. He just spits it back out unless it's mixed in with his dinner, he's not interested in apples, carrots, banana, he will eat a bit of tomato sometimes....

Val, you've mentioned a few times that Sarah thinks it might be Domino's back that is the problem, but what are they going to do to try and figure out if it is that or not? I've mentioned it before, but Ringo had to have an MRI scan because the vet was concerned about his back, but it came back clear so he went ahead with the op, but he clearly still has some pain in his back when the vet examines him, even after the op. I'm wondering if even after a second hip op he might still not be right. The issues both you and Anna are having just make me wonder even more.


----------



## Anna43

Val - am I correct thinking that Sarah done the op and she herself is doing all check ups?

Not the case with Noel, he does not do ANY check ups.... 

Going to see Alex on the 2nd as Miguels is off somewhere else for 6 months

When was Domino's operation? How long is it since the operation?

Was he having problems straight after or later on?

Zara's 12 week check up was fine, she started limping at 14 weeks post op (the first leg that was done) and she is still limping and definitely not putting weight on properly on the leg that was done first...




She has MRI, there is narrowing of her spine by the tail (bottom part of the spine) but Noel said this would not be causing the limp ...

Sigh...


----------



## Malmum

Domino had his op on the 10th August 2010, seven days before Flynn had his first and from what I remember had lots of hydro at FR which Flynn didn't have. I think Domino's op was done by Noel but could be wrong, Noel used to do most of the ops in those days I believe and did all but the very last one of Flynns check ups, think he was in theatre because he was there. It's all a bit of a worry with Domino and Zara and it makes me even more determined not to let Flynn off lead to romp around in case he ends up with a problem too, although I sometimes feel guilty about not giving him this freedom I'm selfish and am too scared something may go wrong. I know other dogs like Ollie (Bernese) and Oscar (Sarplaninac) who have gone off lead after their surgery with no problems but because of Zara's ordeal I'm being extra cautious. What he's never had he doesn't miss is the way I look at it and I think he'd go a bit berserk and not limit his excitement especially as there are rabbits and squirrels to chase over the field.

*Anna* - roll on the 2nd and wonder what they'll say the problem might be. The waiting must be agonising for you.  I wonder if Noel dismissed it because he thinks it's a normal part her gait now and that some dogs never really walk properly if they have some kind of back problem, no matter how minor - people don't do they but they're not always candidates for surgery. Does Zara limit herself on a walk, I mean does she seem to have enough and want to go home at any point, like stopping and refusing to walk any further? Do you think she is in pain, does she would stop now and then on walks for a rest?

*soulful dog* - I would imagine Ringo will need the other hip done soon eh? Will you be able to have it done insurance wise, can't remember if he's still covered for it and it's a worry that the back takes the strain like it did with Flynn's. He too had to have an MRI before the second replacement to see if the op could go ahead but thankfully the damage had not yet occurred but it was a very close call. I don't envy you with those stairs though, must be a worry in itself.

*Val* - Lets hope Domino can be helped in some way, you're in a similar situation to Anna really aren't you with not knowing what his problem is.  I know he is limping but as I asked Anna does he seem in pain and limit himself exercise wise and not want to go on? It's just that you can't always tell with our dogs if they are in pain or not, Flynn never showed any pain pre ops but I don't know if he would limit himself as he was always walked on lead. Not a good idea so I've read as they just follow on regardless.

Flynns walk is different now, he has a kind of bounce in his step where as before the ops he was stiff and stilted and sort of looked 'fused' at the rear end. He doesn't walk exactly like Kali and Marty though but is very flexible compared to how he was.

*ch4r1ie* - welcome to the forum, hope your post is up by the morning.


----------



## Anna43

Off topic but not sure where to post this? Can someone cross post possibly please?

MEG&#039;S ADOPTION HAS FALLEN THROUGH... | Facebook


----------



## Anna43

typed a long post and.. lost it...

Zara is on Onsior, one every day. I got repeat prescription for it too.

I also sometimes give her tramadol if I see she is worse.


She kind of tip toes on THAT leg, does not put weight on it properly but it does not stop her doing what she wants to do - she is on one hour group walks with a new dogwalker now.

Dogwalker noticed her not putting weight on that leg too so it is not me imagining things.

When I "tickle" her between her pads - 3 legs fine but she does not like me doing it on THAT leg.

She also does not let me brush herself there...

Sigh...


----------



## Malmum

That's strange Anna with the tickling between the pads thing, sounds like a nerve pain. Something as gentle as a tickle makes it seem more nerve related than orthopaedic, kinda like a trapped nerve somewhere along the leg - hmm.....

I'd ask Alex if he thinks it may be a trapped nerve of some sort.


----------



## Anna43

The thing is the check up is for the other leg - the one that was done later.

Before the second op, Zara had a test when she walked on plates to measure how much weight is she putting on each leg and she was putting less weight on the leg that was done that on the one that was due for an op.

So now with the other leg post op - that diference may be even greater. Hope they can repeat the test and take me seriously 

Noel said I should let zara enjoy her life and keep her wrapped in cotton wool - she should do what other dogs do etc etc....

You can not see that limp when she trots but when she walks it is very clear. Also when running - she "bunny hops" with her back legs....


----------



## ch4r1ie

It would appear my post has been approved now, so a bit about me and my boy's situation on page 87.
Thank you for the welcome Malmum


----------



## soulful dog

ch4r1ie the best thing you can do is get advice from the orthopaedic vet who will be doing the surgery on Kobi. They'll know best as to whether or not to go ahead as soon as possible or wait. It's not just about how bad hips look on the x-rays, but how it affects the dog too. Although, if as you say he is already showing symptoms (bunny hops when running, stiff getting up from lying down), it does sound as if he needs the op. Good luck with it all, and I'm sure you'll get some better advice from Malmum soon! Oh, and don't feel daft about the insurance, you could be like me and have none at all - now that is daft!

Malmum - as above, no insurance, this is the big problem as although we managed to pay for the first op with our savings, a second hip op isn't so easy. I've recently started another job so hopefully will be able to save up at least a little bit of money towards it. It was always planned that we'd speak to the vet a year after the first op. and in an ideal world he'd have had it done already. But the vet knows we have no insurance and felt it was worthwhile seeing how Ringo would cope. I think I can see for myself though that he will need the other hip done too. My concern is that whatever the pain is in his back, it might not go away even after the second hip op. 

Good luck with your upcoming appointment Anna43, though to be honest, unless you start to get some joy, if at all possible I'd really be considering trying to get an second opinion. It's ok to say not to worry, just be careful and let your dog enjoy life the best it can, but not if they can't even tell you why she's still having problems?


----------



## archiesmum

Domino doesn't show any post and walk and play as normal if he was allowed. I think that is a large part of the problem to be honest. Amy the hydro therapist said Domino is very cute as he looks as if he is using his leg but is not putting weight on it. Sarah is convinced it is to do with the nerves in his back - not sure what they can really do about that. He is on 4 x 15 minute walks and is really enjoying them but wanting to run and play.

I am ringing Sarah on tuesday will hopefully know more then.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Cha4r1ie - comparing Kobi's x ray to Flynns initial one my advice is obvious, the two pics look very similar and as he's having problems at such a young age you know (as I did) it will not get better and if anything will worsen with age, especially as arthritis will inevitably set in. We chose the higher insurance with all our Mals as pups purely going on the amount of HD in many larger breeds, it was a 'just in case' decision but really never felt we'd need to use it and with Marty and Kali we haven't and have now downgraded all three to £3,000 lifetime cover. Flynn is no longer covered for hip problems anyway so the downgrade wouldn't affect that condition, the insurance for that has been used up and I very nearly didn't get paid out for the second op, had I not made a note of the date and time of the phone call to Argos where I was told to go ahead with that second op I would not have been paid out - I had a very lucky escape there and so very glad the insurance advisor got it wrong.  in hindsight you should have gone for optimum cover, even if only for the first four years in case ortho problems presented but we don't really expect such awful things to happen do we? 
For the time being hydrotherapy will add strength to Kobi's muscles and help with supporting his hips without putting actual strain on his joints, so that's an option worth considering after his elbow op. One thing I would say is if you are saving for hip replacements it would be better to try and get enough together to have both done in fairly quick succession because of spine damage associated with taking the strain of the first hip being replaced and the remaning bad hip not being capable of helping with the support. The most successful outcome on here I believe is Ollie's, the Burnese who had both replaced within six months, no damage to his spine occurred and I get regular updates on his progress even now. His post op x rays are far better than Flynn's because Flynn had quite severe damage caused to his bad hip while recovering from the first op even though the ops were only eight months apart. He also had a very slight deterioration in an area of his spine and had I left it any longer may have needed spinal surgery too. Better to delay the start of the hip replacements until you can afford to finance both rather than chance spinal surgery too, IMO. 

Don't feel alone, we're all here for you and Kobi and know exactly what you're feeling right now so will try to help keep your spirits up and support/advise you all the way. That's why this diary was started, so as we can all help each other. xx


----------



## ch4r1ie

Malmum, if it needs doing it would take us years to save up 9000 to do both hips. I already owe my mum 2000 because of Kobi's elbow (the specialist surgery insist on payment on the day of treatment, and do not do direct insurance claims. Means every Kobi needs expensive treatment, we have to find the money upfront, then claim back from insurance).
So if Kobi needs his hips replaced, we won't really have much choice but to get a bank loan to afford it, as saving that amount will take ages 
Can someone please explain to me the difference between the cemented replacement and the non-cemented one? I know Flynn has one of each. I have to admit I don't understand why a surgeon would choose a non-cement type if the risk of bone fracture is much higher with that method? Are there any different risks associated with cemented type?
From the xrays I've seen of replacement, it looks like part of the bone head is removed, then a hole drilled into the bone where the replacement sits in. Is this correct?
My specialist also mentioned that a replacement would last around 10 years. Does that mean if Kobi has it done at 1 year old, his hips will be failing at around 11?
Once a hip replacement has settled, and the dog has fully recovered and rebuilt muscle mass, can the dog then live like normal? I mean, could he play with other dogs, jump for a ball and things? And if so, would there still be high risk of dislocation, or braking that bone with the replacement in it?
It's all quite overwhelming! But I have found this thread so useful so far, and appreciate any support/advice you can give me.


----------



## Malmum

Oh ch4r1ie that's an awful financial position to be in and I don't envy you one bit for having to pay up front with this first op either. Noel goes direct through the insurance which is just as well because I couldn't get a loan from anywhere. I'm surprised your surgeon insists on payment up front because as long as they have the insurance documents I'd have thought they know they'll get paid, even if it meant them contacting the insurer themselves before the op to make sure every thing's in order. Not nice that they don't do that eh? Just as well you have your mum to help out.

The cemented type of replacement is the older way of doing things, it's successful but with the bonded bone grows around the joint and is much more like a normal hip. For a dog of Flynn's weight the bonded would be just that bit stronger and as it's now usually the chosen procedure many surgeons opt for with replacement. The dogs hip socket has to be in good shape bone wise for the bonded in order for it to be used as Flynn's was on his first op, however by the time he had the second one the joint had deteriorated too much for the replacement to have been stable enough to wait for the bone to grow onto it and Noel thought it wouldn't hold for the initial four weeks post op and so decided on the cemented version. It is only fragile for around four weeks post op, while the new bone grows around it, after that it will have been surrounded by new bone growth and is less likely to fracture. The main worry is a slip or fall, putting the dogs body weight onto the replacement which could allow the implant, which goes into the femur, to slip down further into the hollowed out bone and through it. The first four weeks are the most fragile and you should always use a sling to take some of the weight off the dog and also help to avoid any flips or falls by holding the sling in case the dog became unstable. I used the sling in both ops for eight weeks even though Noel said six was sufficient, Flynn is a large dog and I thought two more weeks was no problem for me to extend it to. 

With the op itself, if you look at pre op x rays then post op ones you'll see that the head of the femur is sawn off and a metal 'rod' is placed into the femur itself to make an artificial femur, replacing the old bone. It has a ball at the top which is then fitted into an artificial socket, where the old socket has been removed and the new socket replaced. The two are then fused together and either cemented in place or bone growth is waited for. So the whole of the hip joint is removed and replaced with artificial alternatives - if you see what I mean.

Dogs can lead normal lives but one thing Noel said for me to avoid with Flynn was using a hoist with hydrotherapy because of the weight the legs would put on the hips, it was something I asked because the nearest hydro pool round here at the time was one where dogs were hoisted in and swam against jets. It has to be a walk in pools, with ramps on entrance and exit so as the dogs feet don't leave the floor. Flynn didn't have hydro post first op, he seemed okay without but because of intense scarring after having two ops the second time the swimming helped to break down scar tissue whaih was a little restrictive. Jumping isn't something Flynn does so I don't have to worry about that but even though I think it's quite okay I always remember what Flynn went through to get where he is today so I wouldn't encourage anything which put excessive weight on his new hips. Fetching ball and playing with dogs is no problem and off lead exercise but Flynn's breed isn't good off lead, known for bad recall and very high prey drive which means they can take off out of the blue and you have a hell of a job getting them back so he has never been off lead in his life, just long lines and steady trots. He's never known any different but many other dogs on here have plenty of lovely off lead romps with no problems at all. 
As you have probably read there's a 10% risk with this op, mainly dislocation and more worrying infection which could ruin the bone if it ever set in. Thankfully Noel said he's never had infection, not so thankfully though we did get the dislocation as you know. That's something I beat myself up about as I now realise I should have been supporting the poor boy when he was getting up in the first few days of non weight bearing, how I thought a dog of his size could rise with just the use of one back leg is beyond me but I suppose I was going by the early days of the first op, although at that time he was weight bearing so it was completely different.
What I like about Noel is he always has another card to play. He said should the second op fail we have another sized 'arm' that he could use, he also said it would be pointless using the same sizes 'arm' as he dislocated because it would likely just come out again and so after the dislocation an 'arm' of just a few centimetres difference was used. By 'arm' I mean the part which goes from the femur to the socket and has the ball on the end. So Flynn has two slightly different sized implants in that area but you wouldn't know.

Ten years was what Noel said Flynn's would last, both cemented and bonded but as he said they could last even longer, every one will be different. The way to look at it is by the time our dogs reached a good older age they probably wouldn't have been here anyway without the op, arthritis would have crippled them and in Flynn's case I was doubting he may have even reached the age of four with the disability he had, so every year in my eyes is a bonus - one which without the op he probably would not have seen, I even wonder if he'd have still been here now - he's five in May. If Flynn lasts him ten years he'd have reached a good age for a Mal anyway as he'd be twelve which is very old for them. You just have to think that without this op how long would our dogs have been able to go on.


----------



## ch4r1ie

Thanks again Malmum for taking the time and having the patience to explain it to me is such detail. You're right, I do fear that without the THR surgery, Kobi might have a premature end, as I can't see the yumove suppliments making a great deal of difference to how quickly his hips will deteriorate. I don't want him living on NSAIDs forever, I dread to think the harm to the internal organs that could cause. I really do think that THR is going to be the only option to give him a semi-decent, half chance of a lengthy life. It's something I will have to think more about once he's recovered from his ulner osteotomy. But atleast I know the basics already. I shall keep an eye on this thread in the mean time, as I think it won't be too long before I am experiencing it all first hand, and giving my own account unfortunately 
I haven't actually asked the specialists if they'd allow us to pay a bit each month, but their website and intro pack they sent us said all treatment must be paid for upon collection of your pet. So I very much doubt they would. This is the link to the specialist we have been to incase you're interested:
Davies Veterinary Specialists - Leading Multi-Specialist Care


----------



## Malmum

That looks like a good place to me and their prices are slightly lower than Noels too. Looking at the x ray of the replaced hip may explain why, as they don't appear to use a socket for the prosthetic ball to rest in, something we haven't seen on here yet. It seems they place the prosthesis directly onto the original hip socket, which I'd imagine is fine if the socket has developed in the correct shape for the ball to fit properly but it's the first time I've seen it done this way even when using google images. Think I'd ask why they don't use a prosthetic socket that is made with the rest of the implant. From what Noel showed me I assumed the the two parts came as one complete package. If you look at page one and Flynns x ray you can see a socket that the ball fits in to but in the x ray on their website there isn't one at all. I wonder why. 

Apart from that it seems to be a very nice practice and as long as the replacement stays in place that's all that matters, you literally can't afford for it to displace can you?


----------



## archiesmum

I know where you are coming from ch4r1ie with regards to the money situation. We had no insurance for Domino so had to take a bank loan out. If Domino needs any surgery in the near future or an mri we will have to take out another loan but I am keeping my fingers crossed he won't need anything.

Domino had cement when he had his thr there is a small chance when using cement that some of the bone may die but it is unusual. Domino lost some of the bone but he has had such a lovely life since having his operation. He has had a set back now but that is not hip related.

Val xx


----------



## ch4r1ie

No Malmum, if it all goes ahead we really couldn't afford for it to displace, so we'd be treating him like he's made of China during his recovery. I noticed also that the xray on their website doesn't show a replacement socket, perhaps the dog of which that xray was taken had a reasonable socket to begin with, so it wasn't needed, and perhaps they would use replacement sockets in dogs where the original socket is not in such a favourable condition? This is something I will have to ask. My hubby gets paid this Friday coming, so I'll be calling to schedule Kobi's elbow surgery then, I will ask for the surgeon to call me back and have a good chat with him mostly about the elbow surgery as that is imminent and I really want that over and done with before I start really looking into his hips, but I'll also ask if they use replacement sockets at all, as I am very curious about that.
They insist on a new consultation if they haven't seen your pet for 3 months after discharge. The consultation fee is 225 alone :eek6: so I'm guessing in about 6 months to a year, when we're a little more financially stable, we will get reffered back to them about the hips. That's assuming (and praying) he doesn't completely dislocate in the mean time. I don't really want to do anything with his hips too soon anyway, as I've read that dysplastic hips tend to stabilize at around 18-24 months, and some dogs fair alot better once this has happened. I don't want to put him through more surgery if it's not neccessary, but I do think he will need it eventually. And I won't see him suffer, so if he shows more discomfort in the mean time, we'll just have to go with it and pay horrific loan interest rates. I have never wanted more to win the lotto as I do now. Sod the expensive house, cars, finer things, my first priority would be to "fix" my pup.
Val, it's a horrible position to be in isn't it? I worry that if we took out a loan to do this, something would go wrong, then we'd get loan on top of loan, and drown in debt  I've never taken a loan out before in my life. The closest to credit I get is a phone contract and a catalogue. I've never been in debt, I hate the idea of credit cards. To be honest, the thought of debt scares the cr*p out of me. But I'd do it for Kobi if he needs it. Just very worried.


----------



## archiesmum

I know exactly how you feel. We have never been in debt but we had no choice but to get a loan. I am hoping and praying Domino won't need an mri or surgery but if he has to we will get another loan out. We have nearly finished paying the first loan off so I don't really want another one.

We had to pay for a consultation fee for Domino in January, they were very good and charged us for a follow up rather than a new consultation fee.

I hope all goes well for Kobi.

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

ch4r1ie hopefully you'll be able to get the elbow surgery completed with mostly the insurance covering it? If so, I'd highly recommend you investigate if you have a credit union in your area, and if so, join immediately, start saving some money and then when the time comes for a hip operation, you'll be able to get a loan from your credit union at better terms than a bank loan.


----------



## Malmum

Ollie's mum posted this on facebook and I asked if I could put it on here and of course she said yes. It's from East Neuk Veterinary Clinic in Fife and he's featured in their newsletter. His mummy is very proud I reckon.










Ollie's surgeon, John Ferguson said he often uses Ollie as an example of how successful THR in dogs can be. Lovely eh? 

Well done Ollie you're a super star - but then I knew that anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## Malmum

That's what I thought ch4r1ie, if there's no socket is it more likely to dislocate? As you can see by the post I've just put up about Ollie, he has two sockets and the ball is a perfect fit. Just worry that if the fit isn't a good one could it come out easier.

The consultation fee is a bit extreme at your clinic, Noels was £150 when I enquired a few months back for someone else, although it was £140 when Flynn had his ops. Perhaps that's because the THR itself is slightly cheaper - mine were £5,600 and that was all inclusive, consultation, op, meds, post of checks and post op x rays, of which there are at least two. As you may know from the TV series Noel is a pioneer and world leader in this field and yet his consultations are far cheaper. Do you know if the price you have been quoted includes consultation fee as well as everything I have mentioned above, or is it just for the op itself?
If it's just for the op and follow up appointments are added on perhaps you need to shop around. How far away is Herts from Surrey? - I'm useless at distances, lol. I know with FR they claim directly from the insurer too (£25 admin fee) which would save on this elbow op - mind you I suppose you've already paid for the consult.
http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/


----------



## ch4r1ie

Yes the consult for the elbow op was paid for along with the CT scans. Just the op itself to pay for now. I assume the 3500 quote they gave me for that includes all necessary follow ups....it better had. As we only have 700 odd left for this condition on the insurance, we have to pay 2800 towards it ourselves, hence why my mum has lent us some money towards it. So we'll then owe her 2000, we'll be able to give her about 500 back once the insurance claim is settled, leaving us 1500 still to owe. Atleast my mum wont press us for it like a bank would, but I have promised her, and sworn to myself, that we will pay it back asap.
I have no idea if the 4500 for THR included the consult fee, follow ups etc, I didn't think to ask at the time as we were focusing our attention more on the elbow issue as it causes him more discomfort. Once again, this is something I'll have to enquire about once his elbow is on the mend.
I had never heard of Noel before reading this post Malmum. I'd be very interested in watching the bionic vet, but can't find it anywhere to buy, or watch, online. Lovefilm only rents it as a DVD, and I really don't want to sign up with them, as I obviously don't need the extra expense right now! If anyone knows where I can find this (either dvd to watch, or stream online), please let me know.
Soulful dog, forgive me for my naivety, but what exactly is a credit union?


----------



## Malmum

Here's some. Super guy IMO!

[youtube_browser]NqUEraHGHvI[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]LUhOKRKksCU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]wYl0PaiF5Jw[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]VFmPvN_8b2k[/youtube_browser]

Places to buy the DVD.
http://www.dvd.co.uk/buy/cat1098dc/bionic-vet.htm
http://www.dvdcollections.co.uk/search/fetchPrices.php?id=mfno1103393
http://www.moviemail.com/film/dvd/The-Bionic-Vet/


----------



## ch4r1ie

Malmum said:


> Places to buy the DVD.
> Buy Bionic Vet DVD
> Bionic Vet DVD
> The Bionic Vet DVD | Television | Films by Movie Mail UK


They are all out of stock  I think they made only so many copies and so it's unavailable now. Oh well, the youtube links were interesting though.
I was going to call later this week to schedule Kobi's elbow op for next week, but turns out our specialist is off this week, sods law  Just want it over and done with now.


----------



## Anna43

I took a free trial WITH I love Film, watched Bionic vet and cancelled the subscription 

They ony had one copy though and it took ages to arrive...


----------



## archiesmum

Just a short update on Domino. He is now allowed 30 minutes walk 4 times a day, carry on with the medication and he can have hydro every week. Sarah is going to access Domino at one of the hydro sessions.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

That sounds good Val, he must be improving otherwise the exercise wouldn't have been upped eh? Fingers crossed he goes from strength to strength now and it was just a blip - as Noel would say!


----------



## Anna43

Great NEWS VaL 

In preparation for our 2ns March visit - Zara is going to groomers this Saturday where she will have a "bath/blow dry/brush/nail clip" as well as... we are going to "clip" her long pants on the leg that was done first. To match the other side - short.

She is semi long haired and at the moment looks silly and with masses of fur on the right leg and little growing on the one that was done 12 weeks ago, may be difficult to see the difference in them when she walks so decided to clip.. a German Shepherd hahahah

BUT that way both sides will be matching....and easy to see


----------



## archiesmum

That is a good idea Anna at least that way you can see any problems. Hope you get on ok at your appointment.

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

Anna43 said:


> BUT that way both sides will be matching....and easy to see


Good idea Anna, but just as long as you don't spend your time looking too closely when she's walking. Try not to worry and just wait for the appointment.

(I say this as I know I do exactly that when watching Ringo walk and imagine all sorts of issues. But I keep telling myself to stop doing it as it's just pointless!).


----------



## Malmum

So true soulful dog. Someone on here commented that Flynn bounces when he walks, as I know he does but asked has he ever had back probs!  So now I'm constantly thinking 'is his back okay?' my kids said if it wasn't he'd at least limp a bit, not refuse to get in the car after a long walk and he's always been a 'bouncer' but it only takes someone to sow the seed.....

We do focus far too much on potential problems even though our dogs never want to come home from a walk, I suppose we can tell by their eagerness if they're in pain or not and if they are they'd probably be less willing to want their walks - which as far as Flynn's concerned has never happened yet. Good luck Anna, looking forward to the 2nd to see if there's any change in Zara.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks,,, Zara looks great after the groomers visit, Janet has done a fantastic job.. If anyone wants a brilliant service and can get to woodford... pm me for her number 

Wish me luck for Wednesday, taking all my furies (4 cats and Zara) for boosters at one go as someone on MSE forums recommended a place that does boosters for £15 a head (Goddards wanted around £49 each jesusssssssssssssssssssss) so booked them all for 27th 

And we are going in a arther small car LOL

Then off to FR on Saturday the 2nd....

She limps on the right leg (still) and it is worse after she has a run after her ball.....

Will see what Alex says...


----------



## Malmum

Every good luck wish sent to you and Zara for the 2nd Anna, please God they come up with an answer for you. Not long to go now eh?


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Malmum....

I am slowly loosing a will to live - took Zara for a nice walk today, 1 hour she was in a group of dogs (with a dog walker friend) and then 45 min just walking through the woods with me so under 2 hours.

We got home, both had a nap (off work till Thursday) and when I woke up and called her, she could barely walk on THAT leg (the one that was operated on first). Herr foot and knee (whole leg really) were turned inwards and kind of going under her.

Gave her Onsior and Tramadol and I feel tottaly lost.

2 hours should NOT have caused this, both legs were done - the one that was done later was fine, she is walking fine on it. The one that was done earlier is NOT fine no matter what Xrays show and despite me being told not be be hysterical and "let her enjoy life".

How? If she can not walk after a 2 hour walk?

Raelly, REALLY lost here.

The leg is worse than before the surgery. She "bunny hops" when she runs, limps on that leg and today this. She really had problem walking a few steps. Foot and whole leg were going inwards.

I did nto put the dog through 2 serious and very invasive surgeries to have to walk her on a lead for few min a day and keep on giving her tablets.


----------



## Malmum

I totally agree with you there Anna. Once the surgery is done we expect no problems for the next ten years or so really and it's not acceptable that this kind of lameness is happening. I'd be distraught if Flynn limped too, even if he only limped now and then let alone as often as Zara does. 

The trouble is they often don't show signs at their appointment especially as she's spent so long resting in the car before hand. Maybe you should try and get to FR half hour early and give her a walk before Alex see's her, perhaps then shed show some signs. You should video her bad times on your phone so at least he can see how lame she is after her walks. I know what you mean about them not taking you seriously, blimey they didn't with me even though I'd been phoning regularly about Flynn when he was dislocated and had I not said I was taking him back they'd have waited til his post op check, they're a little bit complacent in that area I think and think we are just exaggerating.

Get some videos in the meantime so as you have proof of what you're saying, vets really annoy me when they put it down to us panicking - its like they think we're stupid and they know OUR dog better than we do. Loads of vets are like this and its not on!


----------



## ch4r1ie

Anna43 said:


> Thanks Malmum....
> 
> I am slowly loosing a will to live - took Zara for a nice walk today, 1 hour she was in a group of dogs (with a dog walker friend) and then 45 min just walking through the woods with me so under 2 hours.
> 
> We got home, both had a nap (off work till Thursday) and when I woke up and called her, she could barely walk on THAT leg (the one that was operated on first). Herr foot and knee (whole leg really) were turned inwards and kind of going under her.
> 
> Gave her Onsior and Tramadol and I feel tottaly lost.
> 
> 2 hours should NOT have caused this, both legs were done - the one that was done later was fine, she is walking fine on it. The one that was done earlier is NOT fine no matter what Xrays show and despite me being told not be be hysterical and "let her enjoy life".
> 
> How? If she can not walk after a 2 hour walk?
> 
> Raelly, REALLY lost here.
> 
> The leg is worse than before the surgery. She "bunny hops" when she runs, limps on that leg and today this. She really had problem walking a few steps. Foot and whole leg were going inwards.
> 
> I did nto put the dog through 2 serious and very invasive surgeries to have to walk her on a lead for few min a day and keep on giving her tablets.


Sorry Anna I have read this whole thread but can't remember now and haven't got time right now to read back, have they investigated other joints in her bad leg, like the hock? It may be that her hip is fine, but something lower down is now bothering her? Sorry if this has been ruled out already, just trying to be helpful. Hope you get some answers soon.

It turns out that because our specialist took a while to send through Kobi's clinical notes, the latest insurance claim has not been settled yet. I asked for a copy of the notes, and unbelievably it states that he was 7 months at the time of seeing him (he was actually 8 months), and it says he is a black labrador retreiver (he is a cross breed). I hope these mistaken details do not affect the insurance pay out. It also turns out that our specialist is away until 6th March. So even if insurance had of paid out by now, still no surgery until he gets back. I have to admit, this all dragging on is not only stressful, but irritating also 
Kobi has decided to eat through certain walls of the house....big chunks of plaster board. I can't really say I blame him, he must be numb with boredom. To think he used to get lovely long walks, now cut down to pretty much nothing  I can't keep pasting chilli sauce all over the walls to stop him, it looks disgusting and smells too. Might try the no chew spray from pet shops, don't know how affective it'd be though. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## archiesmum

So sorry to hear Zara has got worse, I hope you can get some answers on saturday.

Domino seems to be getting better each day. This morning he was trying to eat his lead whilst we were in the park with the other dogs any how he managed to get the harness undone and just went crazy. He was running round in big circles as fast as he could. He lost his hearing when I tried to get him back. He eventually came back after 10 minutes as pleased as punch. I carried him home just praying there wasn't any damage and he is fine. He has shown no ill effects so I am hoping we are getting near to the end of his restricted walks.

I hope all goes well for you on Saturday.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Thinking of you and Zara today Anna. I think the suggestion of a problem elsewhere in that leg is a possibilty and hope you ask Alex about that. Hope it all goes well for brave Zara. xx

Great news about Domino Val, lets hope he's coming out of the woods eh? Hugs to him. xx

Ch4r1ie, sorry to hear you're being messed around. It all sounds very shoddy doesn't it? If you ever have to go for THR I think you'd do better to go to Noel. As they deal direct with insurers not only don't you have to find the cash but also you don't have to deal with the kind of mis haps you've got now. Plus I think he's the best - biased I know!
I wonder if that stuff you put on nails to stop kids biting them would stop Kobi chewing the walls, can't think what it's called though. Mind you you'd need a few bottles, lol. Other than that they're not supposed to like citronella spray. Naughty boy but its hard to know how to stop it unless you have wire mesh you could cover it with. That would be dangerous if he chewed it though but then I expect the stuff in plaster board could be too. Bit of a conundrum isn't it?


----------



## Anna43

Thanks - off to FR to see Alex in a few minutes, appointment is at 12;30 but takes around 2 hours each way to get there so.. leaving soon.

Please keep your fingers crossed we can find out what is going on....


----------



## Anna43

Well, just got back.

Alex went all over Zara's leg and could not find anything wrong/any reason for the problems.

Recommended hydro as possibly the muscle is weak so she does not use the leg as much as she should.

Also recommended reduced exercise - that baffles me as if the muscle is weaker - with reduced exercise how would that improve?

I have no idea what to think/do so.. going to have a nap.


----------



## ch4r1ie

Anna43 said:


> Well, just got back.
> 
> Alex went all over Zara's leg and could not find anything wrong/any reason for the problems.
> 
> Recommended hydro as possibly the muscle is weak so she does not use the leg as much as she should.
> 
> Also recommended reduced exercise - that baffles me as if the muscle is weaker - with reduced exercise how would that improve?
> 
> I have no idea what to think/do so.. going to have a nap.


Feel so bad for you that you're having to go through this after everything you and poor Zara have already been through  Would it be worth getting a second opinion? I do think that a bit bizarre, to suggest a decrease in excercise with muscle weakness, I would've thought more excercise to build the muscle. But maybe he is thinking low impact excercise to slowly build the muscle so as not to make her uncomfortable in the mean time? I really don't know. It's such a shame though, and I really am gutted for you that you still don't have a true solution to the problem.


----------



## soulful dog

Reduced exercise for Zara should just mean take her out as often as usual, or possibly more frequently, but just for short walks.... (same for Kobi as it might stop him being so bored?).

Longer or more strenuous walks just put more pressure on joints/other legs and don't help build up the muscle in the leg that is weak if she's not walking properly on it. So get Zara some hydro to help build up the muscle in the short term and then she will hopefully use that leg better and you'll be able to build up the exercise again. That's certainly how it worked with Ringo before we decided to go for the operation.

Good to hear Domino is doing better.

A wee update on Ringo, he's noticeably slow at climbing the stairs now, so I think his other hip must be getting worse. He's still ok on walk, been for a couple of 1hr walks with no problems, but he looks terrible on the stairs. Hopefully the warmer weather will help him a little, as we're still planning on waiting until nearer the summer to go back to the orthopaedic vet. Although I'd hoped to organise it for May/June, I've started another job and will be doing training in those months so it's not going to be easy to work something out with the two jobs.


----------



## Anna43

> That's certainly how it worked with Ringo before we decided to go for the operation.


SoulfulDog - but it is 10 months since Zara's surgery on THAT leg....

The other leg, the one that was done 14 weeks ago is absolutely fine.

I have no insurance till October, I can not afford hydrotherapy at the moment. Another issue is getting to a place that does it as I do not drive and none of the "close ones" are anywhere near public transport (so another cost).

Going out - Zara goes out on group walks with a dog walker, they cost £10.50 per hour if she goes in group, for a hour every weekday.

Shorter walk would have to be an individual walk and those are,.. £16.50 per hour so way out of my price range as already struggling to pay for the group walks.


----------



## Malmum

That's a lot of money per week Anna isn't it? I know you're not home though so can't take her yourself during the day. It's a shame you need the dog walker because hydro is around the £20 - £22 mark and if one were near that would probably help more in the long run, two sessions a week. 
It really helped Flynn build muscle after the second op and more than that it broke up the restricting scar tissue he'd developed after the ops. Swimming as opposed to the water treadmill gave the movement in the hip greater range because of the way the legs stretched out to the side as well as back and forth. At his post op check there was restriction caused by the scar tissue but even after the first swim he was moving a little better, more flexible. I wonder if its the same with Zara because if it is then normal walks won't break it down, so swimming on the other hand could be all that's needed. 

Is Zara a dog who will swim in a pond? I know lots of dogs do and that would be helpful if she can. It's not easy finding hydrotherapy pools in some areas, I had to travel to Chelmsford initially but since then two more have opened nearer to me. The only one that was near originally was a hoist in pool and Noel said he can't use a hoist because of the weight of his legs on the implants - which makes sense. 

I agree with soulful dog in shorter more frequent walks and perhaps the dog walking is doing more harm than good at the mo. how long would she have to be indoors for without going out when you're at work? Just thinking if she could manage without the dog walker you could use that money for one hydro session a week, calculate what a cab would cost to and from and see if the total cost would be covered by the dog walkers money. A walk before work and two fifteen mins in the evening may be an idea. The days are becoming lighter and hopefully soon we'll have warmer weather too. 

Trouble is you won't know if the problem will respond to hydro if she doesn't go, it's all a bit of a catch 22 situation isn't it? Glad he couldn't find a problem with her orthopaedically and now I'm thinking scar tissue could be all that's wrong as its tough old stuff and won't break up without lots of stretching and range of movement. 

Soulful dog - using it typical that a job starts just at the point you were thinking of the next op? I hope he continues to cope well and you can fit the op in after your training. What with the post op recovery it's a long spell isn't it and you can't give up work for the entire period. The only reason I could was because I have four other incomes and housekeeping to keep me going, had it just been two of us I don't know what would have happened.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Malmum - I am out of the flat around 7 and back around 7 so it is not possible not to have a dog walker.

She is fine is she just walks - problems start if she runs too much.

I have been looking for a Sat job for a while now but with no luck....

What I really do not get is the fact that leg was fine till 14 weeks past the op and only then the problems started. The other leg, done around 14-15 weeks ago is absolutely fine. It is the first one...


Sigh....


----------



## soulful dog

I was more thinking of when you are walking her yourself Anna, don't take Zara for a long hike just because you want to spend some quality time with her when you are off, instead take her out more often but for short walks? There's not much you can do regards the dog walker, it's better she's out than not getting walked at all. I guess all you can do is ask them to make sure she doesn't do too much when she's out with them.

Definitely worth trying to find a river or lake somewhere you can try and take her for a swim if she's a dog who likes water, but when you can use the insurance again, it'd probably be most beneficial to get her booked in somewhere for a few hydro sessions.

I only stopped taking Ringo because it was costing me £28 a time and I simply couldn't afford that, especially when we knew the hip operation was still going to be required. I've been trying to take him to Strathclyde Country Park for a swim even if it was just every second weekend, but an open water swimming event was cancelled last year because of blue green algae, so I've been stuck ever since for somewhere to take him.

As for why her leg is causing problems after seemingly being fine..... you would think there has to be some reason for it. On the one hand it's good they haven't been able to find anything wrong, but at least if they had you'd maybe know exactly what could be done to fix it.

I'm sure I will get something sorted with Ringo's next op, it definitely means we won't be able to do it as soon as I'd hoped, but there's no point in worrying about it! Incidentally, forgot to mention that despite my efforts, Ringo was weighed at the vets last week and is up from 32kg to 34kg. He's putting on weight instead of losing it (sounds familiar!). He tried some chicken & rice but it was an enforced change due to him having diarrhoea for a week....


----------



## Anna43

Thanks... Insurance kicks back in October-ish...

As to Zara and water - yesterday, near the FR...


----------



## Anna43

We do have quite a few ponds around where we live BUT they are the "dog stinks of dead fish and God knows what else" for days afterwards variety.

Need to look for a river.. but not too deep of course....

From people who's dogs went for hydro - how does it work?

Are they supported? Are they swimming for the whole hour?

Any details?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Anna43

OMG - look at those prices 

Dog Hydrotherapy Prices

That is a bit better but can not get there without a car..

http://hydrotherapy.goddardvetgroup.co.uk/prices-opening-hours/


----------



## archiesmum

I take Domino to hydro it costs around £25 per session. He goes round the pool 3 times then rests on the new pods in the correct position which he does not do naturally we do this for 30 mins.

Domino is going to hydro weekly at the moment but I can't afford to do that for to long.

Hugs to you and Zara.

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

I wouldn't have minded so much paying £28 if Ringo had been there for an hour at a time, so at least one of your links mentions it's per hour. Ringo was on the treadmill and not in the pool - so although it did him good and built up his leg muscles, it wasn't any fun for him, in fact, he really didn't like it at all. The time he spent in it had to be built up gradually too, so he was probably only in the water for 20 minutes, and that was at the end of his first 10 sessions, to start with he was probably only in it for less than 10. 

Even if that's what they recommended for Zara instead of going in the pool, I think a 10-session block would be worthwhile and would hopefully help make a difference.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks.

Were they dogs very tired after a session? Were they walking ok?

I am asking because I may be able to get to one or 2 places but that would involve about a mile or 2 mile walks to/from station/bus stop:

Dog Hydrotherapy - London - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums


----------



## soulful dog

In Ringo's case he was probably a bit tired the first time but after that he seemed fine. And as mentioned, they built up the amount of work he was doing slowly, which I'd imagine would be pretty standard for all dogs. The staff will be trained (and you should get an assessment done beforehand, usually an additional cost over and above the hydro session - unless you are only booking in for a leisure swim) and won't push her to do too much.

It may well be that they decide the treadmill is the better option than the pool, that's what they did with Ringo. It's not much fun for the dogs but I think it targets the strengthening of the muscles far more and has quicker results. They started Ringo off on like 30 second periods with a one minute rest inbetween, and the first time he was in for less than 5 minutes. It did make a difference, but after the initial 10-session block, if I'd been able to afford it I would have just asked for time in the pool, as it seemed like an awful lot of money for a short period of time!

Incidentally, off work today so thought I'd try and take Ringo along to Strathclyde Country Park for at least a paddle... but the water level is very, very low and it was all muddy. I let him have a quick paddle but both he and I ended up filthy


----------



## Malmum

Are you thinking of the Hainault hydro place Anna, it looks good.

Flynn used to love his hydro, my daughter and I used to take him to Doggie Paddles in Chelmsford. Unfortunately they closed last March and before they did Emma bought Flynn one last session with 'Auntie Faye' as part of my Mothers Day present  was a fun but also sad day. 
He's never taken to the ney hydro place, the new pool is much smaller and he doesn't like the entrance ramp so it's been a struggle to get him in. For that reason I don't take him any more.

Such a shame because he couldn't wait to get in 'Auntie Faye's' pool!

[youtube_browser]0e2xaNT93Ls[/youtube_browser]

Excuse the finger cleaning the steam off the lens. 

Noel said swimming as opposed to the treadmill gives a better range of movement and involves more muscle usage. Flynn started off with 20 min swims and built up to around 40 with rests in between. It broke down the scar tissue after the first swim and he moved much better from then on. I've been to four different hydro places with Flynn, the first was a water tread mill and each have said no exercise on the day as it may be too much for them. Thinking about that walk but you could always ask for their opinion.

ETA - I've just found this new place thirty mins from me so I've sent an e mail. Just for a birthday swim or two. Looks good.
£25 a session, the same as the last small pool but much larger like the DP one, so better value. 
http://www.completelyk9.co.uk/Gallery.html


----------



## archiesmum

Domino doesn't enjoy hydro but always seems to walk better the next day. He doesn't seem to be tired after hydro but we do have a 3/4 hour drive home by the time we get home he is raring to go again. Fr have got pods in the hydro pool now to get the dogs to stand correctly. This did make Domino more tired than usual.

Hope you can find somewhere for Zara as I am sure it would help her.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Maria_1986

93 pages later and I am amazed at what you have all dealt with and how well you have coped. 

Chevy (approx 8 yr old staffy - 17kg) has recently been diagnosed with osteoarthritis in her left hip. I was shown the Xrays and even I could clearly see the changes in her left hip. She copes well with it at the moment on grass and soft ground with the limp coming on when walking on pavement. There is about a 3cm difference in the circumference of her thighs due to loss of muscle mass. She has been put on a 4 week course of Cimalgex, her dry food is already supplemented with MSM, chondrotin and glucosamine (eden) and she is also now on additional chondrotin and glucosamine with the hope that a the muscle mass will build up again and help to support the joint to help slow the deterioration. If there is no improvement then the vet suggested femoral head and neck excision but I am now wondering if its worth asking about a THR?

I also live in a first floor flat so would have to navigate the stairs, but as she is pretty compact I don't I would have too much of a problem with it. My biggest issue would be money and the OH. The rescue 's vet told them it was a cruciate issue and I had budgeted for the repair of that (our ortho vet at work can pretty much do them in his sleep!) but I'm not sure if he would do a THR himself or refer (probably to FR) and referral means no staff discount which pushes the cost up - OH would have a fit if I told him I was taking out a loan to pay for Chev's surgery, but might be happy if I could set up a payment plan with the vet referred to. Having a subluxating hip myself and knowing just how painful it can be and there is no way I want my dog to suffer through hip pain but I am unsure on the best course of action.


----------



## Malmum

Hi Maria, sorry to hear about your girl and hope something can be done for her. Hydrotherapy is brilliant for building muscle while not putting strain on the joint. Also weight control is marvellous, not saying your girl is over weight but as you've probably read with my other dog Kali the result of her diet has been amazing for her.

As for the surgery your vet has suggested it's usually only done as a salvage and is not as good as a THR, there is also a LOT of rehab afterwards as the dog has no hip joint at all and has to build up scar tissue and muscle in order to walk. It's aparently very painful too.

Here is what Noel Fitzpatrick says about both ops on his website, you may have already read about it.

*[Quote*
*Total hip replacement (THR)*

Total Hip Replacement is an advanced surgical procedure and should only be performed by experienced orthopaedic surgeons. It involves cutting out the whole of the diseased hip joint. The "ball" is replaced with a metal implant, and the "socket" is replaced with a plastic implant. The implants are attached to the bone using bone cement. Although most of the dogs we treat with THR are larger dogs, we are also able to perform the surgery in smaller dogs (including those with Perthe's disease), and we have also performed THR in several cats where treatment for other hip conditions had failed. Although some patients will need the surgery performed on both hips, we would never operate both hips at the same time as this could increase the risk of possible complications. The success rate for THR is approximately 90-95%, and most dogs are more comfortable within a few days of surgery. Many patients will return to full levels of activity.

*
Femoral head and neck excision (FHNE)*

This operation is a salvage procedure only normally considered in cases where THR cannot be performed (e.g. for financial reasons or due to variations in individual anatomy that could preclude THR). In this technique, the femoral head and neck (the "ball" part of the joint) are completely removed, allowing a "false joint" to form. Pain is relieved by elimination of bony contact between the ball and the edge of the socket, but the resulting "false joint" is typically limited in its function, so clinical outcome may be unpredictable. Intensive physical therapy is mandatory after FHNE.
*un quote]*
Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals

I had a word with Noel about the FHNE and he said for a heavy dog it's basically [email protected] (his words, lol) for a large dog it's virtually useless but if there is no alternative, ie lack of funds, it at least will eventually offer pain relief once muscle and tissue have built up.
I think it requires far more nursing than a THR and you really have to intensely push the dog to get it to walk because it has to build up the tissue. The dog will never be able to jump again, not into a car, sofa etc. and IMO you'd be better with a THR, you've seen on here that is hugely successful - even though my boy Flynn dislocated after the second op, I believe that was my fault for not supporting him properly but you live and learn eh?
If you go to FR the THR would cost something in the region of £5,600 (2011 prices) that's all inclusive, all consults, meds, and x rays. I don't think the size of the dog affects the price much, if at all tbh. Post op care for a dog of your girls size would be a piece of cake, lol - after the great big oaf I've had to handle and many others on here so think about that op and don't make a decision until you've spoken to a specialist. 
With FR your vet will send a request and they usually book you in for the op at your first consult - if you decide against having it done that's fine but if you decide to go ahead they will do it the same day so you don't have to go back again, just makes it easier all round. No upper age limit and at eight Chevy has plenty of years ahead of her doesn't she?

There's nothing like seeing your dog pain and medication free but bear in mind if you have one hip done the chances are the other will need to be done at some point too unless it is in perfect condition.

Keep us posted as to what you do and don't take a primary care vets opinion before you see an orthopaedic specialist, they are great all rounders but not specialists in orthopaedics by any means.

Good luck and hugs to Chevy. 

ETA - Well done on reading the whole thread, bet that took some time, lol. I'm not sure if FR would allow a payment plan, they did for me when the insurance ran out but that was for £1,000 - perhaps they would do half on loan. As you work at a vet practice perhaps they'd be happy to set up an arrangement by DD. Had I read your whole post I would have realised you didn't have insurance but I rushed in with a reply, typical me, lol! You also need to know what the condition of the other hip is because a FHNE could not be done on both sides - obviously but a THR can depending on the condition of that other hip.


----------



## Maria_1986

Thank you so much for your reply Malmum. 

You make a very interesting point about the other hip - I have to admit I had kind of panicked at the thought of the first one and not thought too much further than that. The ortho vet at work did not mention her other hip but then I don't know if that is because there was no reason to be worried or because the left one was so bad. I had not realised that after FHNE she would not be able to jump onto the sofa - with us being home number 5/6 in her 8 years she craves cuddles and reassurance that she is here to stay and our cuddle on the sofa is the best part of our day.

The rehab bit doesn't worry me so much, I'm home a lot anyway as I only work part time so for either option I will be around. We are lucky to have 2 very good hydro pools (with both pools and treadmills) with in 20 miles from us so that will be very helpful too. I was planning on doing hyrdo with her anyway after the cruciate surgery (back when I thought things were simple!). She currently has a BCS of 3 but I am trying to get her down to 2.75 because I know that a little less weight will ease the strain on her joints.

I currently feel like if I do not go for the THR option I am subjecting her to a life of pain, even if it could be managed with painkillers and physio surly she would enjoy life more with a new hip? I know that physio and hydro can do wonders and even leave you pain free as my hip is managed without painkillers at the moment and I'm currently pain free and having spoken to people with replacement hips/knees I know that in the winter the new joint can ache but everyone I spoke to said they would not go back to pre-replacement. I suppose I am just frustrated that the rescues vet managed to misdiagnose her to such a degree and annoyed with myself for taking their word for it and adopting her with a slight limp which then means thats its pre existing on my insurance. However she is here to stay and I would not change her for the world. I could pay half upfront for the op and payment plan the rest as it stands now, selling my flute and selling old stuff on ebay would cover a bit more.

I seem to have talked myself into THR during my ramblings on this thread! I have a check up apt to see how much progress/lack of she has made just before easter so will talk to the vet about it then and see what he says.


----------



## Malmum

I know there is a member on this forum (not this thread) who's dog had one hip replacement, a very large dog too and he's been absolutely fine having just the one done. So it doesn't always follow that in having one done the other has to be done too.

But, if the dog has two dodgy hips, even if one is better than the other, while recovering from the first op, the other hip takes more strain by compensating while the new hip recovers and can often lead to more damage in the non operated hip, as you've probably read on here.
Then you have the problem that if the second hip suffers damage and isn't replaced quickly itself the spine becomes involved - as it did in Flynns case. The spine will start to take the strain as the second dodgy hip begins to fail due to the over working it's been doing while recovery takes place in the initial replaced hip.
I had to wait for my insurance to renew in order to have Flynns second op done and in that eight months the right hip took an extreme hammering, you can see by the x rays that the second replacement is nowhere as good as the first, Noel had to build 'bone' out of cement in order to set the replacement because the socket and surrounding bone had worn away under the stress of recovery. He also took an MRI because Flynn was showing pain in his spine but we were lucky in that the damage was minor and we'd caught it in time. Considering Flynn had two bad hips had I known about the degeneration being possible in the remaining hip I would have waited a couple of months and had the first op nearer to the renewal of my insurance because as you can see in the thread about Ollie having the two replaced closer together gave a far better end result, although you wouldn't know that Flynn had a problematic surgery because he walks fine. Had it spread to his spine though he would have had to have spinal surgery before having the second hip replaced, quite disastrous IMO as he'd had enough hospitalisation as it was. 

So if you went for a FHNE, the second hip would take even more strain than in a THR when you think about the length of time it will take to build the muscle and scar tissue in order to create a false joint, I would think it would be far longer than the six weeks crate rest after a THR. With that, if the other hip needed doing then what? I would imagine even a THR at that point in the other hip may be impossible since the FHNE has no real joint to support while the recovery takes place. I think a consultation with Noel would be best because I wouldn't know if a double FHNE is possible, I doubt it but I don't know. However if the right hip is in good condition then either surgery would be an option but there are limitations with the FHNE as you now know and speaking to someone like Noel who does some really extraordinary surgical procedures I think is the best option, even if you just pay for a consult without wanting any surgery for the time being. A consult was £130 when I asked for a friend last year so I'd imagine it's much the same but Willows charge considerably more from what I have been told so it's money well spent.

Keep us posted on what you decide in the future or the outcome of any consults, it's always helpful for other's to read too.


----------



## Anna43

Hope all the dogs are feeling better...

Still problems with Zara, she can say walk an hour but if we go over and hour she limps, her leg goes under her etc.

Or if she runs within that hour (with dogs/after ball - any running) then after several minutes we are having problems.

That is despite Noel and Alex telling me all is good with her, despite all the check ups and despite her being on Onsior 40g, 1 tablet every day...

Since new insurance will kinck in October-ish... There is nothing I can not but you have no idea how frustrated I am with the whole situation.....

On a different note....

My daughter's B&B - 1 dog per room welcome, in case someone is planning a break in Lake District - Windermere?


----------



## Malmum

Has she had any hydro yet Anna? If not you may see a difference once she has. Know what you mean about the insurance, at least she should get 12 sessions of hydro free once it renews. Hugs to Zara from me and Flynn. xx

Your daughters B&B looks lovely, I'd need six rooms though, lol!


----------



## archiesmum

It must be very frustrating watching Zara and not knowing what is wrong.

Domino is much better, we have all been ill so haven't been to hydro lately. I have started to let Domino off the lead and he is fine no soreness etc. I have also reduced his medication to just one per day and he is showing no ill effect so hoping everything has calmed down now.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Great news about Domino Val, he's a real lil trooper isn't he? Good to cut down the meds gradually too, that way you can phase them out over a couple of months without it having any effects like it may if you just stopped them completely. 
Hope he continues to do well and your worries are over. Lead walks now and then may help and stop him from injuring himself any further. Bless him, hugs form here. 

*Anna* - have you thought of Cartrophen injections for Zara? It's not a NSAID and doesn't have effects on liver/kidneys the NSAID's can. Very safe and great for arthritis as well as other ortho related conditions. I had them for Flynn before he had his ops but his hips were too bad to see much effect, however there is member on here who uses it and it's helped her dog a lot.
They are a course of four injections, one a week for a month and they're around £45 for all four, may be slightly dearer now but that's what I paid and my vet is not cheap - could be cheaper elsewhere. I didn't like Flynn on long term NSAID's so I gave it a try. Just a thought in case it works better than what Zara is having, can't be used with NSAID's though, they have to be off metacam etc for a few days before the injections start.
Cartrophen and Osteoarthritis


----------



## Anna43

I have a feelings Zara's problem is neurological rather than ortho - she was seen but Noel, Alex, Miguel, all checked at ortho angle.

Something weird happened today.

She was on her usual armchair with George giving her the usual massage (he does every day) and suddenly she cried like never before, never heard her cry as long as I have her - it was so sudden, so sharp cry. He must have pressed somewhere to accidently hurt her

This is why h does to her every day:










Today he was "massaging" her right leg though and she absolutely screamed after a while, she absolutely screamed.


----------



## Anna43

Val - brilliant news about Domino


----------



## Malmum

That sounds like a nerve pain Anna for it to be so intense to make her scream like that. At least you now know where her pain actually is and if its a trapped nerve of some kind an MRI would show it I think, trouble is you'd have to wait to have it done for the insurance renewal wouldn't you as they cost a fortune. 

Poor girl, nerve pain is excruciating and not much you can do for now other than pain relief. Acupuncture would be a good idea but again you'll need your insurance. Many companies will cover alternative therapy and acupuncture may actually help rather than drugs if it is nerve related. 

I'd e mail Alex and ask if he thinks it sounds like a sciatic nerve problem. Hugs to your poor baby, you know she's tough after the ops she's had so this must be awful for her. 

ETA - she's looking stunning btw.


----------



## peterscot423

Thanks for sharing such interesting thread and please post the thread about the Flynn recovery.


----------



## soulful dog

That's a lovely photo Anna. Hopefully what happened will at least have helped you perhaps identify the possible issue? I hope she's fairly comfortable for the most part while you investigate further treatment. If it will take an MRI scan to identify it, they are so expensive there's not really much you can do but wait for the insurance to kick in again.

+1 for the news on Domino, hope he's continuing to show no further signs of pain.


----------



## Maria_1986

Just thought I'd pop in an update. We were back at the vets today for a check up after starting the NSAIDs about 3 weeks ago. We have done 2 hydrotherapy sessions so far and tried to get some weight off her. We have gone from a 3 inch difference around the thigh to a 2 inch difference when measured today. Movement is better and not so uncomfortable and she is not hoping as much on walks. We are going to review in three months time and see what the happens. So I'm going to get saving so that by that point I will be in a better position to look into surgery should we need to.


----------



## soulful dog

Good stuff Maria, some hydro and painkillers was the route I initially went with Ringo and it certainly made him more comfortable while we considered our long-term options. In fact, if I could afford more hydrotherapy, I'd be taking him back again while we wait and see if/when to do his other hip. It really makes a great difference.


----------



## ch4r1ie

Quick update on pup, he has had the arthroscopy on his elbow. He had FCP, which was removed. I thought he'd be limping terribly when I picked him up, but no, the big oaf is walking better now than he was before the blooming surgery! The consultant/surgeon says he thinks pup will have a very good outlook from this surgery....apparently his cartilage isn't half as bad as they expected it to be (from the CT scans). He even said that his joint now looks "pretty good". So pleased for my boy. He had the surgery yesterday, we picked him up today at 12.30. Since we picked him up he has whined and wimpered, wimpered and whined. It's been mostly when we fussed him...I think he thought we'd abandoned him  He's sleeping now, and as he isn't allowed to climb stairs for the next 3 weeks atleast, I'm kipping on the sofa tonight (he usually sleeps on his bed in the corner of our bedroom). Of course, even if this is the end to his elbow issue (which I very much doubt it is, arthritis is innevitable), there is still the hips to worry about. But for now, I'm going to have a little victory dance, and say THIS particular dysplasia hasn't won. Could've been alot worse. He has 2 small stitches on the inside of his leg. He still wants to run and play, daft git that he is


----------



## Breezy

Wow... it's all been going on since I last visited. 

Anna, I was wondering if George is available for hire, I've got this pain....

Anyway... It's been a couple of months since Molly's second surgery and we had her check-up last week. Good news this time! The hip is great, everything is where it's supposed to be and is behaving nicely. The femur is taking a bit longer to heal though. It's not surprising given it was such a major trauma to the bone but new bone is growing. She's now allowed out of the crate and a little exercise - but no swimming. I think her surgeon (Tony) is very wary of anything that might cause strain and risk of injury. She goes back at the end of June for another x-ray and assessment of the second hip. 'If' they do the second hip it won't be until August as Tony will be away in July.

Molly is enjoying her freedom. She's loving giving cuddles and sliming everyone at any opportunity. Getting dressed has become a challenge again, I guess she didn't forget how much fun it is playing tug with trouser legs :smile5: The downside of spending 3 months in a crate is her coat. She has matted badly and I'm afraid the only option is to get her clipped. At least the rest of her will match her operated leg. Fingers crossed it has a chance to grow before winter sets in. As to pain... she gets sore sometimes. I guess that's going to be an issue until that bone heals completely. And, of course, there has been a huge amount of muscle wastage.

So now we are back to the waiting game. It was this time last year Molly was diagnosed and we had to wait months for her to grow up. Those months were spent trying keep her healthy and prepping for a hip replacement. It's all looking pretty familiar right now... oh well, at least we're half-way, and next summer should be much, much better.


----------



## archiesmum

It sounds like all the dogs seem to be going in the right direction, long may it continue.

Hugs to everyone.

val xx


----------



## Malmum

*Maria* - Very well done on the reduction in weight, plus the hydro and better movement. It's amazing how well they respond to a little weight loss, have seen in Kali an enormous difference in her activity/stamina levels now she's down a few kgs. Keep up the good work and you'll need to be strict with the saving - no treats for a while eh?  Keep us posted on how your girl is doing please. Hugs to her from me and Flynn. xx

*soulful dog* - Have to totally agree with you on the hydrotherapy front, it loosens everything up and strengthens too, wonderful how it broke up Flynns scar tissue after that second op. Hugs to Ringo from me and Flynn and hope his new hip is getting stronger by the day. xx

*ch4r1ie* - So glad the surgery went well and like me you're thinking how cold the leg must feel, lol but they don't seem to notice. It always looks awful when they are shaved, Flynn's bum looked like a lions bum with his tail and all and they always leave a 'sock' don't they? Animals are so brave and they just never give up do they? we could learn a lot from them but resting them can be a nightmare too. I have to say that Flynn was very good with taking it a little easy after his ops, the second being the worst because of all the sedatives which I think had a sort of negative effect in the end, he was much better after being weaned off in fact.
Victory dance away and cross the hip 'bridge' when you come to it for now you've got other things to concentrate on eh? Hugs to Kobi from me and Flynn. xx

*Breezy* - Fantastico! :thumbup::thumbup: Great news on that second op, I know how despairing it is when things initially go wrong and am over the moon that this one is repairing well. I suppose it will take longer because of the trauma, just as Flynn's did but after the first few weeks you're nearly home and dry. Good to hear Tony is being cautious, better safe than sorry eh? 
Ooow the waiting game - not nice is it? Just thinking you're going to have to do it all again is daunting I know and I keep saying to my kids "This time last year we were preparing for another onslaught" little did I know what fate had in store or I would have been dreading it all the more. Hopefully Molly is just doing it the other way round to Flynn and with the next op will sail through just as he did with his first. Big hugs to Molly from me and Flynn and roll on summer! xx

*Anna* - Hows Zara doing? Hopefully she is taking it easy for now and will enjoy a lazy summer in preparation for anything to come later in the year. On lead walks will help keep her from over doing it, I have no idea what Flynn would do if off lead and as I've said before he's never known off lead walks other than over the training field, where he was in fact very chilled and not nutty at all but in the field we now walk the ploughed, rough terrain makes me wary of chancing it. He's a happy bunny and so am I so I won't rock the boat - just not worth it. Hugs to Zara from me and Flynn. xx

*Val* - Domino sounds like he is being a sensible boy and recovering from that scare. Fingers crossed that it was just a blip and he'll go on in leaps and bounds from now - bless him. Hugs to your brave lil soldier from me and Flynn. xx

Flynn had to have seven days of not going out a week ago, he must have sprained his front left paw because he started limping - thank God it wasn't a back leg limp or I'd have been pulling my hair out, lol. He settled in to having lazy days in the garden and never once fussed me for a walk, which was good because I would have felt really guilty. He has been having his walks again, I started off with 30 mins then increased to an hour. The evenings are getting lighter and the days just a little warmer so we will be able to go out later too, which will be lovely. The farmer is currently sowing in the field now so I like to pick times when he's not in the ones near us, just because the vehicles are huge and I don't know if it'll freak Flynn out - probably not as I'm always imagining he'll do crazy things when in fact he takes it all with a pinch of salt.
His paw is better now, no limping and it's coming up to two years since his last op - so watch this space, lol! 

Good luck everyone and keep up the posts, I'm sure with all the different inputs and experiences it makes informative, interesting reading for anyone considering having these ops - warts and all!


----------



## Malmum

Well it's two years today since Flynn's second THR and as you know he's doing just great. I've put this video of memories together to share and also to say thanks to those who helped along the way.

Those people are: My daughter Emma for nursing Flynn with me for the entirety of his recoveries, never ever complaining about lack of sleep and social life. My daughter Rosie for transporting us back and forth to Surrey, with a sometimes rather noisy Mal in the back. My family at home for putting up with all my emotions during these times. The wonderful Noel Fitzpatrick, for making it all possible. The people on here who helped by giving me support and encouragement. The 'someone up there' who answered all of my prayers and to Flynn for being the kind, gentle soul he has always been, even when in extreme pain. 
Bless you all. xx

[youtube_browser]YfA-fWsYPJg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## archiesmum

Love the video, all that hard work certainly paid off.

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

Awesome Malmum, and congratulations to all involved 

As for me... @$#^#$&!! Or is it against the rules to swear on here?

That soreness of Molly's turned into a limp, now at the point of her not wanting to put down her foot. So it was off to the vet who thinks she has a luxating patella... 'trick knee'. Great! They rang her surgeon and after a very short conversation we are summoned back to SASH. Apparently there was some mention of the possibility in the vet report after the first surgery, although I'm positive this was the first I'd heard of it.

I did a bit of looking around and found that it's a problem more often for smaller dogs, but can surface with large and giant breeds, usually related to hip problems. Ugh! 

So next week we're back to Sydney (hooray...NOT!), more x-rays and quite likely another surgery. I know that exercise would be beneficial by strengthening the muscles and tendons, but how does she get exercise if she won't even put down the foot?? Maybe swimming would have been a good idea. Oh well, I'll let you know how we go.


----------



## Malmum

Oh Breezy, I'm so sorry to read this about Molly and I hope it turns out not to be LP. I too thought it was more of a small dog/breed thing rather than a hip associated condition. I know Chihuahua's can have this but Newfies? If it is LP its no wonder she's not putting weight on it, it would be pretty painful for a dog of her size wouldn't it? Feel so sad after all the probs with her hip initially too. 

Poor Molly, all these ops must be taking their toll on her and the GA's aren't good either. I can't imagine he stress you must be going through plus all the travelling back and forth, bad enough nursing after THR let alone doing it threefold. 

Please keep us posted on what the specialist says and fingers tightly crossed that its easily fixable. Hugs to sweet Molly, poor kid's certainly going through the mill with all this. xx


----------



## Maria_1986

Breezy - Keeping my fingers crossed for Molly

Malmum - we are thinking of taking in a lodger to give us a bit of extra money to play with so that we can save up faster as one of the vets at work is looking for a spare room to rent, plus I was also due to take on some extra hours at work anyway to cover maternity leave. She is just so happy being more mobile and I assume in less pain that I want to try and fix it ASAP


----------



## Malmum

That's a brilliant idea Maria, I think it's fine to take in a lodger if they're professional people - I'd worry if I didn't know someone's background in case they did a 'moonlight flip' scarpering when I wasn't there. There was a vet round here looking for a room to rent but my bl**dy kids won't move out  so I couldn't help, good having a vet too in case you ever need advice out of hours, lol. 

Good to hear your girl is happy and that her op went well, sounds like you have time on your side to see to her hips and she'll be able to fully recover from her current op before going in for another. You could always do the lottery, you never know. I nearly bought a ticket today but thought I may as well just drop £2 down the drain, such a pessimist eh?


----------



## Anna43

On my my cats had operations on both his back legs for luxating patella - cage rest after each op poor thing was only 7 months old then. He is almost 3 now and as good as new.

Wish I could say the same about Zara but... Today she had massive problems getting up from her bed in the morining, when she did - she was limping really bad, dragging the leg (yes, the one that was operated on first so nearly a year ago) and very unsteady.

Took her out for a pee, she started walking almost fine then brought her back to the flat and again she was really bad.

She is on Onsior (permanently, 1 per day) but I also gave her 2 tramadol today too.

Waiting for the dogwalker to call me how she is when the dog walker picks her up around 11.

I am absolutely climbing the walls as she was xrays/CT scanned, Noel, Miguel, Alex all seen her and all said there is no problem.

Slowly losing a will to live to be honest.

Today is the first time she had problems actually getting up. Normally she seems to be sore after a longer walk/game of ball but she did not have problems getting up - does it mean it is getting even worse?


----------



## archiesmum

Anna my heart goes out to you. I hope you can get some answers soon.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Oh Anna this is all so terrible and I don't know what to say.  if there is no problem with her hip and you'd think with three people assessing her there can't be otherwise they'd have picked something up, perhaps its stemming from elsewhere. The MRI should have picked up and nerve damage in her spine surely 

Makes you wonder if some of her initial problems were not only hip related now doesn't it? All that money and all that time nursing with poor Zara going through all she's been through for what?  I just can't understand what could be so wrong for her to have such difficulties, I only wish you had some insurance left to have her seen again but if its a back/nerve problem a further operation would be devastating. 

If I were you I'd go to Dogs Today Facebook page and send a message about Zara to ask if they could put her on their 'Can you help' appeal page, its all I can think of to raise money for further treatment. She's been through so much already that they may consider printing it. Are you a member of any GSD Facebook groups? because on the Mally groups they put up appeals for donations to help poorly Mals and get fab results - just a thought. 

Do you know her breeders details to ask if her parents have had any back issues, or know anyone with one of her siblings/same lines as Zara?

Just lost for words really. So so sorry for all you are both going through.


----------



## Anna43

Zara is a Gumtree baby - advertised at 16 weeks as she "grew too big".

Had her since she was 16 weeks old.

We have won one hydro session in Hainault (they had a FB competition) and will be going next Saturday.

I did not put her through 2 serious operation to have to put her on limited on lead walks for forever AFTER the operations.

Last time I saw Alex he said something - "if there was a problem - she would have difficulty gettin up". And today she did.



Insurance reneval 28th October.... And now I really have no way of getting to/from FR.

Why are all referral vets so far "in the sticks" - all of them are miles away from public transport and not everyone drives/has access to a car


----------



## Malmum

They do always seem to be miles away Aana I agree with that, maybe its the peaceful surroundings that they wouldn't have in a more built up area, but its a mission even when you have a car let alone in your circumstances.

What health problems are known in GSD's? Reason I ask is because a neighbours girl had degenerative nerve problems which he said can run in some lines. I don't know much about the breed so wonder if it could be similar. Whatever it is at least a diagnosis would help, doesn't your own vet have any ideas?


----------



## Anna43

I moved all my lot (Zara and 4 cats) to Your Vets Dagenham now as really could not afford Goddards prices at all.

Only seen the vet for boosters (took all 4 cats and Zara at the same time as was getting a lift there) and then again to sort out Zara's anal glands (Goddards nearly £70, Your Vets Dagenham £10.00 - bit of a difference huh?) so they have not really had much contact with her.

They were going to call for all Zara's papers to both FR and Goddards to have all together.

I have a feeling this is nothing to do with the implant but something completely different. And because everyone giving her check ups concentrates on the implant ("implant is good - no problem") perhaps they are missing something else?


----------



## Malmum

I think you're right Anna, too much focus on her hips. 

My daughter goes to your vets but never sees the same vet twice which is why I stick with my own, always see Van or Hugh and they know me and the dogs although they haven't seen Flynn since 2010 - thankfully. Your Vets started off cheap, Martys hypothyroid tests used to be £30 but now they've risen to £70 for whatever reason. 

Lets hope they get all the info for something to work on. All this must be totally draining for you. xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks...

I will use My Vets for any basic treatment and perhaps need to look for another vet for Zara.

Yes, I really think there is too much focus on the hips, implant to be precise and implanat being ok on Xrays blinds everyone to any other possibility and nothing else is looked in.

As I mentioned before - she cried so much in pain when George has done his usual massage on her back leg, few weeks ago.

Now that difficulty to get up...

I gave her 2 tramadol (on top of her usual Onsior) but did not put her through such a massive surgery twice to have her on limited walks and tablets forever after...


----------



## Anna43

I work 2 minutes from RVC Vets in Camden but their hospital is again - in the sticks.... sigh....


----------



## Anna43

Can anyone recommend a very good neurologist? And an ortho?

Around London of course...


----------



## soulful dog

Sorry to hear you are having more problems with Zara. I was just thinking yesterday that it's bloody depressing to have spent £4000 on Ringo already and while he's better than he was, he's still far from perfect. Looking at him walking I'm not convinced getting the second hip done will properly 'fix' him either.

However, he is at least walking without limping most of the time, unlike poor Zara, so I can only imagine how fed up you must be feeling. Sorry don't have anything helpful to add. Wish I could at least drive down there and take you through to the vets when you need to go. Hugs to the lovely Zara and I hope you can at least get some sort of diagnosis soon.


----------



## Malmum

Oh Anna I'm so sorry for what you're going through, I can't imagine how helpless all this is making you feel. For now while she is having problems in getting up I'd keep up the Tramadol. Flynn is 63kgs and he was on 300mgs three times a day, that was six tabs a time so your vet could probably up the dose for her and Tramadol isn't a very expensive drug. Lots of healing wishes from here. xx

Soulful dog - the problem with having one hip done is it makes the other worse and quite rapidly in Flynns case. Trouble is the longer its left it then has the potential of damaging the spine too. Flynn never ever cried before he had that first hip done but a few months after he yelled twice on rising which scared the life out if me, the other hip was deteriorating rapidly far quicker than it would have if I'd never had the first one done. If I'd never had the ops though he may never had seen his fifth birthday which is now only weeks away. It's a viscous circle and the sooner the other hip is done the better the outcome - as in Ollie's case and as we're Facebook friends I know he's still doing remarkably well. 

If I ever have a dog with severe HD again (God forbid) I'd get the two done as close as possible and would always, always have any pup/dog in the future insured because you just never know what could be in store.


----------



## Anna43

Soulful dog, Malmum - thanks.

- sorry to hear Ringo is not that well too... 

Zara same today - problems getting up, limping and then walking with both back legs "stuck" together as they were one leg - anyone with a dog with HD will have an idea what I mean about that.

Emailed Alex at FR yesterday morning, no reply till now.

Called them, spoke to Daniel (duty vet) about giving Zara Tramadol on top of Onsior , daniel said to give her 2 tablets 3 times a day so that is one Onsior and 6 tramadol per day - 1 year post op (!!!!).

Dog walker kept her on a lead yesterday, I took her out in the evening off the lead (she does not run around with me - she does with dog walker and other dogs, with me she just walks nice). Did not take her ball to play. 

Breaks my heart to see her like that after TWO operations at the best possible place.

FFS - she was operated by Noel - what am I supposed to do now? Where to go with her?

What kind of life is it for a dog used to running off the lead free chasing a ball to be stuffed with strong painkillers and on short on lead walks to the end of her life?

This is not getting better, this is getting worse 

I start thinking I should have never put her through that surgery at all. I promies her she will be better/pain free and running around with her ball. I was talking to her and telling her that post each surgery and now what?



She is not even 7.

Since yesterday , the way she walks is worse than before the surgery - she keeps both her legs together, stuck together and bunny hoping.

And I can see her spine is curved. She always had a very straight back now it is curved.

But I spoke to and she has been seen by Noel, Miguel and Alex and each one of them told me there is nothing wrong with her 

There was about 6 months between her 2 ops - did the spine get so bad in those 6 months?

She had a CT done and only Miguel was worried about the result - Noel and Alex dismissed the spine problem as very minor.

So what is it, why is it happening?


----------



## Malmum

Although I truly hope it isn't Anna I am now wondering if it could be DM as its relatively common in GSD's, since speaking to my neighbour its what his girl had. Onset is around six years and often mistaken for HD.

Degenerative Myelopathy in German Shepherd Dogs .. Brenda "Rion" Sewell

I've often thought it more of a back problem rather than hip and of course it may not be this at all but when Kali started to fall last year I worried she had this complaint, although its not really known in Mals at present. After weight loss though Kali has been okay.

There are some dietary suggestions in the link and others ive read have suggested the same so perhaps a change in what Zara is being fed may help with her immune system (even if its not DM) raw is good for boosting the immune system but you need freezer space to store it.

Glad she is having more Tramadol but also gutted that she needs it at all. After all you've done for her and all she's been through you would have expected better health for her eh? So very unfair!


----------



## Anna43

Will have a read Malmum, thanks. Although Lumbar spinal stenosis was mentioned at some point after her spine CT.


----------



## Breezy

Anna, what you're describing is exactly what Molly was doing because of her knee (operation today - went well). She had trouble getting up, limped to the point of not putting down her leg, dragged the leg behind her, and preferably got around by bunny hopping. Has anyone bothered to check her knee? I've obviously had extensive conversations lately with the vets/surgeons and they've indicated that whilst it's not common it can happen with larger dogs who've had hip problems, particularly from a young age, where the growth can cause bones to 'twist' and also causes issues with tendons and nerves which will play up after the hip replacement changes all those internal dynamics.

I was lucky that Molly's problem was easy to spot, but maybe Zara has something similar going on? Maybe a doggy chiro would be an option? I know Molly's chiro was brilliant. He diagnosed problems long before the vets picked anything up, and was able to provide some temporary relief. I won't recommend him to you for obvious reasons (if you think your hospitals are in the sticks...  ) maybe you could find one nearby? You could try asking a Greyhound racing club/trainer, if they're anything like here they'll use chiro's extensively and should be able to advise you of the best. My best wishes to you that you get it worked out soon.

My wishes also go out to Ringo. I'd be getting that second hip sorted as soon as possible if I could.


----------



## Anna43

Breezy thanks for that - I was wondering about a knee too and mentioned it to the vets but they did not think it was that.

I suspect Xrays taken would show any knee problem? Or perhaps not, depending what angle needs to be set for knee xtarays, perhaps different to hip xrays, no idea.

Her leg goes under her, kind of inwards, so does her foot - that is all on the right back leg.


----------



## Anna43

I think I asked before but can not remember - Ringo was operated around the same time as Zara? Both at FR but Zara by Noel and Ringo by Sarah?

It is around a year since Zara's first surgery, need to go back in the thread and check the exact date...memory so bad...


----------



## soulful dog

No Ringo is up in Glasgow and had his operation in Stirling. We were just a matter of weeks behind you and Zara in getting the op done Anna, but many miles away from you! As we don't have insurance it was only ever going to be one hip at a time for Ringo, although the ortho vet did say in an ideal world he would have done them both one after the other. 

Don't know what to say to you Anna, it must be so frustrating. It doesn't seem right that other than pain medication you aren't getting a lot of help from the vets you have seen. It probably depends on the individuals involved but I did find the person who did Ringo's 'appraisal' at the hydrotherapy pool more knowledgeable than some of the vets. If it wasn't for the fact I needed to save as much money as possible for the second hip op, I'd be spending some on hydro sessions instead, so maybe Breezy's suggestion about searching for a doggy chiro would be a good alternative option?


----------



## Malmum

*ch4r1ie* - Don't despair, it's a tricky one this because if a dog needs both hips replaced the sooner both are done the better, as in Ollie's case - done three months apart. I believe I have said before that his surgery was hugely successful and his surgeon wanted the hips done as close together as possible to avoid further damage to the other hip and spine. Flynn too, although had damage to the second hip and not helped with the dislocation has had very successful outcomes.

With poor Zara it seems her problems are likely not hip related at all, whether she would have had the problem now with having her hips replaced or whether she would have gone on to have back/nerve problems without the surgery she's had is debatable. Anna is stuck between a rock and a hard place as her insurance doesn't renew until October, so she can't go ahead and have tests carried out or another MRI for the foreseeable future, which will of course make matters all the worse. All Anna can do is sit back and wait for the insurance to kick in again and treat Zara with pain relief, manage the condition for now. Not ideal but what else can she do?

I would always advise people if the dog needs both hips replaced to try and wait until it is near the insurance renewal, say within three months. That way both ops can be done close together. I say that purely from Flynn's experience alone, had I had his second done sooner his surgery for the right hip would not have been so invasive.

Poor Molly has had a set back in two ways with now a cruciate problem but then she is a very heavy dog too and did go through the mill second op wise.
I really think surgeons should advise a fast second op from my experience and what I've see because Ollie has had no problems at all and Flynn is doing very well too, even though his were eight months apart. Eight months is still too long as far as I'm concerned but without insurance of course people don't have much option.

Ollie last weekend. 










*Anna* - It was Mani who had his op with Noel, the nine month old Lab. They wanted to do the other asap but his owner also had to wait for funds as i remember.


----------



## archiesmum

I wish I had a magic wand and could make all our dogs better. It is such a shame that Zara is no better. All that hard work and she is still on restricted walks.

Domino has started holding his leg up again but it is only on grass so I am wondering if it is because the grass is soft and damp and it irritates him. He is fine in himself so I shall just keep an eye on him and if he doesn't improve I will put him back on to loxicom for a while. 

Lots of hugs to all.

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Oh dear.. so sorry Val that Domino is not back to normal healthy self either


----------



## Anna43

Where is Mani? How is Mani doing?


----------



## Maria_1986

So sorry that Zara and Domino are not right at the moment.

I am hoping to get Chevy enrolled in the RVC OA Yumove trial as then we will be seeing ortho specialists at RVC (at no cost ) and I can ask them about THR. Gotta get my vet to fax the hx to RVC to see if she fits the criteria, but from the phone call I have had with them I am hopeful.


----------



## Malmum

Hugs to Domino Val xx - I think he's just keeping mummy on her toes tbh!  


Good luck Maria, hope Chevy meets the criteria. xx


----------



## Breezy

Molly's home! 

She's doing pretty good. Not putting weight on the foot all the time but when she does it looks like a normal movement - knee not rotating out like it was before. I tell you... I glad she's fluffy (normally), between the hip surgery and now the knee, she'll have a scar going all the way from the top of the hip all the way to her ankle. It looks, um??... impressive? 

So we're now back to the 6 week recovery phase. The good news for Molly is that she won't have to be crated as much. Provided she behaves herself she gets a little freedom in the house and is only crated when left alone, and will be on a lead outside (supported if surface is unstable/slippery).

I've asked them to send me a copy of the xray which I'll upload so you can see the end result of the surgeries. I reckon that dog would have trouble getting through a metal detector with all the hardware she's carrying.

She's resting well, snoring her little heart out at the moment. But she's had her dinner and done a poo, which is about as much a I could hope for considering that at 2pm yesterday she was still on a morphine drip and hadn't been up to test out the leg.

I'm looking forward to a couple of weeks time when we should finally be able to go for a walk... something we haven't been able to do for 4 months.


----------



## archiesmum

Well done Molly:smile5:

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Great news Breezy and great big hugs to brave Molly, lets hope she's sensible as girls usually are and doesn't try to do too much too soon. 

Good luck with the nursing, you must be getting pretty good at it by now, lol!


----------



## Breezy

Thanks to everyone from me and Molly.

Molly is going well. She's walking better but still limping a bit. It's only early days so I'm not worrying yet. I didn't get an xray of the knee after repair but I did get one showing the repair of the hip replacement...


----------



## victoria171168

enjoyed reading this thread as our 10 month old pup had a triple pelvic osteochtomy to help his hips as we were panicking about a giant breed dog having to have this done. 

One thing I found invaluable was a ruffwear harness to help support his back end. I initially put a lifejacket on him as I personally found the sling useless and awkward and the harness has a handle on top so easier to help support him


----------



## Malmum

Breezy - That x ray looks wonderful and a far cry from what the original hip was like. Lovely job there and hope Molly continues to do well - getting ready for the next op, poor girl but what a difference it will make. She's probably limping because of the bad hip, Flynn did but once it's done the limp should go. Well done Molly for being such a good patient. :thumbsup:

victoria - Lovely to hear your boys surgery has gone well and even more so that it was diagnosed early enough for him to have that procedure, as I know it has to be done in juveniles. 
I would imagine a sling would be detrimental for use after that op as it looks like it may put pressure on the recovering bone, as you say a harness would distribute weight more evenly, for THR though a sling is fine and no bother to slip under the belly and off you go. With a THR you don't really need support you only need to take a little weight off in case of a slip, which could do untold damage.

There is also a newer technique, where just two cuts are made, a double pelvic osteotomy. The bone regrowth would be the same, 4 - 6 weeks, much the same as the growth in a THR. Will be interested to know how your boy gets on as we haven't got one of those on here. 
Hip Dysplasia


----------



## victoria171168

Hi malmum,

max is doing really well though he toe scuffs a bit when he gets tired but we are now on hydrotherapy and doing loads of rehab work with him to improve his muscle wastage.

Everyone thought i was being overprotective of him as at 4 months old he had a couple of huge growth spurts and limped a bit but never seemed right on his front legs and he whined a lot especially in his sleep. Vets visits, nsaid's and xrays and we eventually trundled off to see a specialist where they immediately confirmed my suspicions on his front elbows of osteo chrondritis so he had the arthroscopy to remove and reshape the cartliage and joint which was an immediate success.

At the same time we had a penn hip test done on his rear end as his initial xrays looked good but concerned especially with the limp and he was diagnosed and rated really low on the scale. we did try building his muscles up to try and stabilise the joint but his hips started popping so at 6 months old he had the first side done and boy did I feel like a real [email protected]@t as he was in so much pain and discomfort that we ended up sedating a lot in the first few weeks. Thats when we found the sling to be useless and bought a doubleback ruffwear harness at a bargain price.

He has suffered severe muscle wastage and shakes and spasms , he had xrays at 5 weeks after surgery and despite us keeping him as quiet as possible his screws in his bones had moved slightly so when we had the second side done an extra plate was added. For some reason he was stronger on his second side even after surgery.

He is now 11 weeks after surgery on his second side and doing hydrotherapy, incline and ladder work, neuro and tens sessions plus massage work on all his joints and for the first time in his life has now been allowed off lead to play . 

One downside we found is he wouldnt go toilet on a lead so his house training has suffered and we are currently trying to wean him off puppy pads though its slow going.he is on a mulitude of supplements to assist his recovery and if you didnt know he had had surgery he acs like a normal loony puppy. 
If anyone has any specific questions I will try and answer them though fingers crossed I never have to go through this again as Max hates crates and ended up slepping downstairs for nearly four months .


----------



## Malmum

Oh goodness Victoria, isn't he just sooo adorable? Poor little puppy having to go through all of that at such a young age. That's one thing I often think about, screws coming loose, I know it happened once with one of Noels hip replacements because he told me but said it was rare.

Think how lovely it will be for Max once he's all recovered, it's so worthwhile having these ops although it's pretty heartbreaking sometimes seeing them recovering isn't it? I think we feel their pain more than they do though because Flynn wanted to just do whatever he felt and it was so difficult after his dislocation op to not let him lie any other way than on the left side. My kids also thought I was being over reactive about Flynns limping initially but I did what I thought was best and had the x rays then the specialist visit.

Big hugs and get better quickly wishes from here, he's such a beautiful boy and deserves to have the life a pup should have.


----------



## Breezy

Oh! Max is gorgeous  Glad he's doing well.

Molly had her two week check after the knee op today. I am happy to report that everything is still where it belongs and is moving well. She's been on Carprofen for some months now but it seems to be having an adverse reaction (diarrhea and blood in the stool). So it's time to try time out on the NSAID's. It'll be interesting to see how she goes. Particularly as... drum roll.... we can go walking!!!! 

15 minutes twice a day for now, which will be reviewed in a couple of weeks. We celebrated with a short walk followed by fish and chips at the beach on the way home today. And yes, Molly had her own serve 

I feel like a huge weight has lifted. For the first time since the first operation in December we are taking a step forward in the recovery process.

It will be some time before she'll be up to having the second hip done after the trauma of the last four and a half months. She has lost so much muscle tone from being cooped up all that time, and her system needs to recover from having three major surgeries in such a short space of time. For now though, I'm happy to be able to focus on getting her fit... and reminding her of her manners when walking on a lead. Such a shame that behaviour training was halted because of lameness :frown2:


----------



## Anna43

Glad all dogs are doing so well... big hugs to all.

Zara had problems getting up this morning and then when she did - she was limping on the OTHER leg now.

She is on Onsior and Tramadol. I only give her the Tramadol when she is bad as I do not want her to get used to it so it stops working for her.

Worried does not reflect how I feel, terrified is more like it 

My friend's 12 yo rescue dog is being PTS today, she was with my friend since she was 8 yo, cancer - she is on morphone and nothing they can do.......she is too old to operate on and that would not give any guarantees anyway.

I look at Zara, not even 7yo yet and ...


----------



## Malmum

Oh Anna I'm so gutted for you, after all you've done for Zara I just can't begin to imagine how bad you feel but I bet its a thousand times worse having to see her like this.  so bad that you have no insurance at the mo, otherwise you could at least have her looked at again. Feel bad that Flynn is doing so well when I think how Zara should be enjoying the same life as he is. Hugs from here, I don't know what else you can do for now. Tramadol is a good drug and you're wise not to overdo it and save it for when she really needs it. Get better vibes coming from here Anna. xx


Great news for Molly now Breezy eh? I can see why she needs a break for a while after all those ops. Keep a close eye and don't overdo things for now as the other hip may deteriorate quickly especially as she has lost a lot of muscle mass, her joints will be taking a pounding until she builds it up again. 
Lovely that she is going for short walks and I bet she's enjoying the freedom from the crate too. Good idea to leave off the NSAID's as she's had them for a while now, the last thing she needs is a stomach bleed and if she needs pain relief at all there's always good old Tramadol. Hugs to your brave girl from here and keep us posted on her recovery. xx


----------



## archiesmum

Anna I don't know what to say, poor Zara. I just wish there was something I could do to help.

Way to go Breezy hope you enjoy your short walks. 


Just a little update on Domino - he is now limping on his front left paw, saw the vet who thinks he could have pulled something so back on cage rest and Loxicom for a week. 

Hugs to all the dogs

Val xx


----------



## victoria171168

Anna, Sorry to hear about your friends dog, I had to have my 4 1/2 year old rescue Newfoundland PTS last year due to cancer and I am still heartbroken about it as he was my special boy. Its why we got Max .

As an alternative to NSAID's I use devils claw,omega fish oils, microlactin and glucosamine chrondrotinin as joint supplements and have tried them on myself first and definetly noticed a difference.
Also for Max's rehab I did different level incline walking, ladder work so they have to think where to put their feet, daily massage,tens and neuro trac sessions plus hydrotherapy now.

If you live near a beach walking on sand is brilliant as they use this on recovering racehorses


----------



## Anna43

I am not sure I have mentioned but we have won a hydro session in Hainault (via FB) and I took Zara today - she was put on the treadmill , she walked for 4 minutes :










She looks like she is smiling isnt she?


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless her Anna - she looks like she's enjoying it. I hope it strengthens her muscles and helps with her recovery from whatever it is that's causing problems.

Give her a big hug from me and very well done on that win - how handy is that? :thumbup:


----------



## Anna43

Thanks Malmum, very VERY handy win that was.

I was told she will be sore etc but she was absolutely fine my girl, we went for an evening walk ans she was fine.

Will see how much can she do next time.

They did not want to put her in the pool as if the problem is the spine - pool would not be a good thing for her. This way they could keep her spine straight.

They also said that she holds her back legs very close/tight together (she was being watched from behind) - will see how we get on...


----------



## Maria_1986

I hope the hydro helps Anna. Its been great for Chevy, we started off on the treadmill but she has had a couple of pool sessions now as she had worked out how to avoid working her bad leg on the treadmill.


----------



## kah70

I'm so pleased to have found this page, we have gorgeous black retriever x, Poz, who is just about to turn 12 mths. we adopted Poz from a reforming centre 6 mths ago and on Friday found out the devastating news that he has double hip displaysia, which was made even more devastating finding out on Tues that he needs total hip replacements. We're just in the process of speaking to surgeons but need to try and organise his first op for just before the school half term, so I can be at home with him for at least the first 9 days or so, I'm so worried about how we'll cope after the op, as we can't take time off work and don't want Poz to suffer. I've read through the blogs and just wondered how others coped when they were at work, I'm out for 7 hrs now on 4 days of the week, 4.5hrs on 1day and at home at the weekend


----------



## victoria171168

We coped with Max and his tpo's by a lot of sedation the first few weeks plus you will need to crate him if possible. 

does he definetly need the hip op as there are other options available but it does depend on level of socket damage , etc. Could he have the tpo or is he not a candidate for it.

Also if you could get people in to help it will save you a lot of worry as I spent over three months sleeping on a sofa next to max so he wouldnt worry and he stressed out easily in the first few weeks. also i found the sling useless that was provided and ended up buying a ruffwear harness to assist him up.

Does your vet do a service where they would allow him to be dropped off during the day for monitoring, may cost about £30 a day but again could save you worrying.


----------



## Malmum

Hi kah and welcome to the thread. 

You'll find out when you see the specialist if he needs surgery or not. Some dogs do very well with hydrotherapy, supplements and occasional pain relief. With my breed - Malamutes - their hip score should not be higher than 13, my Flynns was 55 BUT another Mal I knew had a hip score of 69 and never had surgery, just gentle exercise, hydrotherapy and occasional pain relief. Sadly he was recently pts at the age of 10 due to a recurring bloat problem and too many previous surgeries. So even a dog with bad HD may not always need surgery. 

You will need someone to let him toilet while you are at work and they would need to know how to properly use a sling to help take a little weight off in the first few weeks. It's not ideal for him to be left on his own but I can understand how you can't just take time off of work. Anna on here worked when her Zara was recovering, had a dog walker come in once daily to take Zara for toileting and she was crated. The difference being that Zara was an older dog and not the puppy like your boy is, so with him he may be less willing to quietly doze the day away. Sedatives are a good idea, I was with Flynn during the whole of his recoveries but he is a breed that reach maturity late (three years or more) and he was sedated just to keep him calm and dozey - which it did while he was in the crate. He had Diazepam and ACP, although I was told by his surgeon that ACP was being discontinued, my own vet couldn't get any either and I had to search for a vet that actually had some left - that was in 2011. In fact it isn't a good sedative anyway, it doesn't calm the dog like Diazepam does, it's more of a pre med and I would think it isn't available any more. I'm sure your surgeon would have a replacement for the drug and as long as your boy is sleepy he should be okay. 

Hopefully he won't need surgery but the specialist will know more once he views the x rays. Keep in touch and we will all be here to encourage you if you need us.


----------



## victoria171168

ACP is still available as its what Max had


----------



## Malmum

Perhaps they've had a re think, I know Noel was quite furious at the time - either that or they're still using the remainder of stock the drug company produced.

I do know it had terrible effects on some dogs and the second time around it didn't suit Flynn, although after the first op he was fine with it. Second time though it made him far too hyper and that's why he was given Diazepam to quieten him. 
Not recommended for use in Boxers apparently (debatable) as some have breed related sensitivity to Acepromazine, including respiratory arrest, slow heart beat (bradycardia) and collapse.


----------



## kah70

Thank you to everyone for your replies, we've seen the surgeon who has advised a thr, but he feels that Poz may only need one doing but it's something that will be monitored, the op should be done in approx 10 days to fall in with me being off work, so I can be with him for 10 days after the op. The surgeon is going to use the cemented implant, he's done approx -120 of theses ops and finds that it works best, will update you to let you know how he gets on post op x


----------



## Malmum

Good luck Kah, will be thinking of you and Poz. Any questions just ask. xx


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck with the op kah70, and also with the post of recovery, keep us posted!


----------



## Anna43

Good luck Kah, fingers crossed all will be well.

I took few days off work post Zara's surgery for each leg. She stayed at the vets for 4 nights and then I was at home for hew days.

I had a dog walker coming in mid day and taking her out for 5 minutes first week, 10 minutes next week etc etc - with a sling of course. The rest of the time she was in a crate.

**************

Went for a second hydro session with Zara last Saturday, she has walked for 5 minutes good girl.

Few times last week her walking was pretty bad, problems getting up, nails scratching the pawement while walking, rounded back, bunny hoping etc etc, the whole works as pre-op 

The lady who does the hydro said 9again) that Zara keeps her back legs very close together, very tight.

I have sent an email to Alex and Padraig at FR last night with details of how zara is, waiting for some advice as do not know if the hydro treadmil is advisable IF she has some spine problems.

I really, REALLY have no idea what to do.

She is still on Onsior (1 per day) but some days we go up to 6 Tramadol on top of that.

I accept the implants are ok as all Xrays etc shown they are but SOMETHING is not right.

Not having insurance till end October does not help. Not being able to get to FR on a weekday (friends could only take me on Saturday as everyone works and I do not drive) does not help either as on Saturday they have "limited service".


----------



## Breezy

Hi Kah. I've had a few chances to try different methods of caring for Molly post-op. The first time I took 2 weeks off work followed by 3 weeks of part time (4 hour) days, and then a week of long lunches. Molly had company 24/7 and was crated the whole time. The second operation (dislocation repair) came far too quickly and I had pretty much used up my leave. So I took a few days off when she first came home but after that was working full time and coming home at lunch time for a pee session. Molly still had 24/7 company and was crated. Even though she had company, with help from my Mum (thanks Mum!), we would only let her out of the crate when I was there. For the 3 or so months for the 2 operations I was sleeping on a mattress beside the crate. I was lucky when it came to the knee operation that Molly only needed to be crated when I wasn't home and at night could just be restricted to a room. With this blessing I returned to my bed but I was now minus Mum, so Molly has had to 'suck it up' (separation anxiety case) and cope with her own company through the day. I'm still working full time and doing the long lunch so she can take a pee. Home is about a 10 minute drive from work so an hour for lunch works out to be enough.

Over the first couple of weeks you'll work out the bladder schedule and can plan from there. Molly was 13 months old when she had the first operation, but being a Newf was a fairly placid girl even though still a puppy. The hospital sent her home with sedatives after the second operation but they didn't work out well at all. That dog was stoned! I have no idea what they were but they were quickly disposed of after a few nasty episodes where Molly had absolutely no concept of what her rear end was doing was fouling her crate. Good luck with the operation. We'll be thinking of you.

As for Molly... it is now four weeks post-op. She is loving her walks and the opportunity to meet new people and pooches. Must say I'm enjoying getting out too  She's walking well, but still a bit of a limp, and the leg is finally showing signs of muscle development. The surgeon took pity on me and offered a phone consult instead of a visit to check on her progress. Guess he figures I know what I'm doing after all this time. I've attached a couple of photo's of one of Molly's early outings. She's not looking her best, but her coat is starting to grow back... slowly.


----------



## soulful dog

Anna can the hydrotherapy staff not offer some advice? Do they have any thoughts if a gentle swim session would be better than on the treadmill? If not, hope you hear something useful back from the vet. If you have to wait for the insurance, there isn't really anything you can do other than try to make Zara as comfortable as possible, painkillers, and gentle & short walks. Best wishes to Zara as usual.

Love that second photo Breezy, Molly looks very chilled out lying there. Up here in the west of Scotland poor Ringo has to make do with lying inside and grabbing a snooze in the patches of sunshine that occasionally appear next to the window!


----------



## Anna43

24 hours, no reply from FR


----------



## victoria171168

swimming pool isnt normally reccomended for hip op dogs initially as they have a greater risk of aggravating the joint, thats why they are normally put on the treadmill though it may vary due to different dogs swimming styles.

I know swimming isnt reccomended for newfs after hip work


----------



## Malmum

Oops - have to disagree with that Victoria as Noel doesn't recommend a treadmill - doesn't even have one and Domino on here has had loads of hydro swims at Fitzpatricks post hip replacement, as has Flynn although not at Noels. Noel said a tread mill wasn't very good as it doesn't offer enough range of movement, the legs simply going back and forth - where as the swim uses many more muscles and strengthens the surrounding joint area better. 
Just stating what the man himself told me! 
Rehabilitation Centre | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals

Breezy, glad everything is coming along so well with Molly, she looks stunning and I bet she is enjoying every minute of her new found freedom. Roll on the other op then it'll all be in the past. Big hugs from here to your beautiful girl xx

Anna - once again don't know what to say  the only thing I can think of is do you belong to a facebook GSD owners groups? If so perhaps you could put out an appeal for financial helps with Zara, stating her insurance predicament. I'm o a couple of Mal groups and we have rallied round a couple of times for owners hitting a rough financial patch. If it's an option they could send donations direct to your vet so as they can see it's a genuine cause - then your vet could transfer the money over to Noel, or wherever you decide to take her. Just a thought and I know I'd do that if it were Flynn.

Big hugs to your baby girl, I'm so so sad that she is having such a difficult time - heart breaking for you too. xx


----------



## Anna43

Still no reply to my email


----------



## Anna43

Zara was recommended the treadmill as this keeps her spine straight - with normal swimming there is this "side to side" kind of movement which may be no good IF there are problems with the spine.

We are going for the 3rd session this saturday coming.


----------



## archiesmum

I think hydro varies on the size of the dog and where you live. Domino is only a small dog so his recovery was really quick. Domino has hydro to help his muscles strengthen.

Hope you can get some help for Zara.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

An interesting conversation about swimming. I was also advised against swimming Molly (a Newf) after the hip operation. Kind of surprising since they are notoriously good swimmers. Leading up to the operation I had Molly swimming weekly, at least, as she had so much trouble walking. It did wonders for maintaining her fitness while minimising strain on the joints. 

Anna, have you thought about seeing an animal chiropractor? It sure doesn't sound like FR has any answers for you at the moment. You never know, maybe the view from a different angle might reveal something.


----------



## Anna43

Well, MIguel and Alex were very helpful but Noel has made me feel like a total nuisance when I saw him last time.

No reply to my email either.

But all brilliant for various TV shows and all the success amazing cases.

And here, my dog with a problem - and not even an email with some advice.

Do I sound bitter? That is perhaps because I am.


They have also refused to send Xrays and MRI images to Zara's current vet - they only sent the reports.

What good are just reports? Those are just someone's opinions written down, without having a look at the actual images - how can another vet make any judgement?


How would I go about finding an animal chiropractor though?


----------



## victoria171168

Hi Malmum,

I was told that after hip ops treadmill is reccomended for first 10 sessions to limit the movement on newfs due to the way they swim, after 10 sessions normally ok to then go into a pool but dependant on muscle wastage , etc.

max has had to do treadmill due to severe muscle wastage and then hopefully I will be able to swim him then but having to take it really slowly but then again he had a tpo so it may be slightly different.

If anyone knows am always interested in learning new stuff. 

also did anyone find their newf toe scuffed occasionally as max does this and am always watching for signs of anymore issues?


----------



## victoria171168

Anna

I dont know if it will help but there is a website called Raise Money for YOU! Crowdfunding & Online Fundraising Websites!.

When we were struggling to cover Maxs bills due to specialists severly underquoting I placed him on this site and even though it didnt cover all his bills every little bit people donated helped.

Also I haved worked my butt off from overtime and also on ebay bought money off vouchers to save on my shopping so every extra penny went to the Munchkin account. I am still not financially solvent yet but a lot of people were willing to help.
I can so relate as I took out a loan to cover Maxs extra costs after his insurance limit was reached and the really unhelpful specialists upped his bill by another £600 so had to take out another loan on top of that.My insurance is good for Max but when specialists ESTIMATE and then rip you off afterwards it really doesnt help.

Have you thought about a blow up swimming pool in your back garden that you could help her in and out of and do some of the hydro yourself


----------



## Malmum

Here's one Anna, they may not be near enough to you but they could most likely offer advice on one that is.
London Animal Chiropractic - About Canine Chiropractic
I think the biggest problem though is that you don't have a diagnosis for Zara, so they wouldn't know what they are treating - if you see what I mean, or whether they are doing more harm than good.

As far as I'm aware because you have paid for the x rays and MRI a surgeon can't refuse to let you have them - technically they are yours. May be worth contacting the BVA to ask about this, as it doesn't seem right that FR won't send the images on - I mean they don't have to send the original 'plate' just a copy via e mail - surely!

With swimming, it must vary with individuals I would think. Flynn wasn't allowed hydro until three months post op by which time the new hip should be strong enough to take a swim - otherwise it would be useless I'd think. I had it for Flynn to break down scar tissue (after the two close together ops) which was restraining his range of movement. After just two short sessions it started to show results - the rest is history and he loved his swims. 
Again it must be difficult for your hydrpotherapist Anna, as she doesn't actually know what's causing Zara's problems and can't afford to take chances on doing something which could make her worse. Not having a diagnosis is so infuriating eh? 

Have you tried phoning FR? Someone would have to speak to you then - pretty bad they haven't already but what else can they do if the MRI and x rays look okay? I think they have come across a bit of a stumbling block - that doesn't make it okay though, far from it. They could at least say give the hydro a chance to see if any improvement but just ignoring you.......

Are they aware you don't have insurance atm? At the end of the day you've paid a lot of money and should be advised at least - unless they charge for that too!


----------



## Anna43

> what else can they do if the MRI and x rays look okay?


This is where the problems is, Miguel did not like the look of Zara's MRI (spine) and mentioned narrowing of the spine (lumbosacral stenosis) but the Noel completely knocked it saying there is nothing wrong with her spine, not bad enough to cause any problems.

Xrays were of the hips, those are fine. But just because hips are fine - it does not mean something else is not a problem. Neurological? legs/spine?

I am not a vet, I do not know but I know my dog is NOT ok...

No, still no reply to my email and I am not going to call them as wvenever I did before - it was not pleasant, I was treated as a total nuisance.


----------



## Anna43

VIctoria - thanks but I do nto have a back garden, I live in a flat.

Loan is not an option as up to my eye balls in debt as it is and with Zara and 4 cats to keep plus my daughter and her 2 cats coming back home mid June - may take my daughter a bit of time to find a job so...

For years I was supporting neglected dogs so do not feel it is right to have any kind of collection for my own.

Will keep her on painkillers till end of October and then take her to another vet, we will not be going back to FR as it is pretty clear that as soon as they were paid - they are not interested.

I am just so utterly dissapointed


----------



## Malmum

Anna if you're not going back then contact the BVA/RCVS and make a complaint. Also ask for those images so as you can pass them on to another vet. It's worth having them even if your own vet just has a look, also you can send them in e mails to another neurologist for an opinion. 

Don't do nothing, or you're letting FR get what they want and fobbing you off with bull***t!


----------



## Anna43

I believe they sent those images some time ago to my previous vets (Goddards) and not without massive delays/repeated requests.

But I have changed vets since and they refused to send them to my new vets.

As IO said - Zara was only every looked at from the hip replacement angle - Xrays shown implants are fine so anything I said about her not being well was being treated like I am just a nuisance.

I accept implants are not causing problems but SOMETHING is and it started 14 weeks past first hip replacement so a while before second was done.

Still, second hip was done, problems did not dissapear but as far as FR are concerned "implants fine-no problem".

2 years worth of insurance (14k) gone to them and the dog is NOT fine - ignoring emails is absolutely great.

No, sorry - would never go there again. 

They are great if all goes well and they can talk about it on the TV - it it does not, they are not supportive at all, not at all. Any comment they take as a personal criticism and do not react to it well at all.


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck Anna, but I would turn up at your old vets (Goddards) and demand the x-rays from them. You've paid for them after all, they don't belong to the vet? And secondly, I would put a letter of complaint in writing to both FR and to BVA/RCVS about the treatment you've had, as it seems they haven't been very helpful despite there clearly being something not right with Zara.


----------



## Anna43

Thanks but I did not pay Goddards for the Xrays and MRI - so it is not up to Goddards to forward those to Zara's new vet.

I will have a think about that over the weekend and write them a proper letter - then take it from there.


----------



## soulful dog

I know you didn't pay Goddards, you paid FR for the x-rays etc, right? And at your request FR forwarded them to Goddards? They might not want to pay the cost of forwarding them onto another vet, but I can't see any reason why they could refuse to give them to you. After all, you should be able to go to them and take ownership of what you have paid for, Goddards don't really have any right to them whatsoever?


----------



## Malmum

Anna43 said:


> Thanks but I did not pay Goddards for the Xrays and MRI - so it is not up to Goddards to forward those to Zara's new vet.


Yes true Anna but Goddards didn't pay for them either, they are yours because you did and no matter who has them it is their duty to forward them to another vet - either FR or Goddards. When I could no longer afford to continue a dogs treatment some years ago, that vet forwarded all the info to the PDSA - when I was no longer on benefit the PDSA sent the clinical history back. When Carly wasn't happy with Marty's treatment at our local vet three years ago she asked for them to send his history over to a different practice - which they did. I think ethically they have to and since Goddards were the last to receive Zara's MRI/X ray report I think the buck stops with them and not FR, as they have already done what they had to do. It works like a chain, the last vet being the one responsible to forward information. I think that's the way the BVA will see it, otherwise you could end up with one practice constantly sending info back and forth to numerous vets.

This is a question I would like to know the answer to, I may send an enquiry - not about Zara but just the process because I think Goddards are more in the wrong here than FR. Have to say I stopped using them when I lived in London - they were then known as Goddard and Allen - and ripped us off a couple of times when dealing with my pedigree cats. Long long time ago though so perhaps they have improved some.

I think there may be a difference in a referral practice too, as opposed to a primary care vet practice. You can't get an appointment at a referral centre without a vet requesting it so I now think that your vet may have to contact FR as it's been quite a while since Zara's op and she has been discharged. Your vet should get an answer - if you see what I mean. If Zara hadn't been discharged, or it was a couple of months since she had they may have been more helpful but because of the length of time it's now been going on I think it will have to go back to basics and a referral sent again by your vet. If it isn't related to Zara's surgery which was done at FR then I think it's classed as another condition - in which case Zara will need another referral. They have said her hips are okay and I don't think they are obliged to investigate another condition without a referral for it. Their surgery has been completed and they have confirmed that they are happy with it, so this 'new condition' would be looked at separately from her hip ops because they didn't do surgery on her spine and have said it's not related to her hip replacements.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## victoria171168

Have you done body massage using heat as one of the things that springs to mind especially after hip surgery is pinched nerves which are bloody painful but can be intermittent or continual.

Also I have copies of maxs xrays on a cd so if my vet needs to see them I have them available but the other vets should pass evrything on. Sorry you are having a bad time with the specialists . I can relate as our specialist severly underquoted for Maxs treatments and when we asked why we didnt get the practices loyalty bonus it was because we were reffered after spending 7k with them I expected not to feel like a walking bank . I am so glad to be going back to my normal vets who make me feel welcome and never hassle me over payments or if my account is slightly overdrawn.

Also never feel guilty about reaching out for help financially or emotionally we have all been there unless you are lucky to be rich or a lottery winner and most of us are always willing to help someone.


----------



## Malmum

I have Flynns x rays on my computer too Victoria, as you've probably seen. I took my camera and snapped them so as I had a copy, as I always do at the vets, with Flynns initial x rays and Marty and Kali's - good to look back on if someone else has a problem with their dogs hips. 

I've always said I'd tweet the famous for financial help, like J Ross, R Gervais, P O'Grady etc. I'd ask anyone - I feel no shame, lol. Like you say we've all been there and one of the Mal groups on fb has just raised £1,800 for an MRI for a rescue Mal with epilepsy, no one considers it wrong.


----------



## Anna43

I have Zara's xrays too but those are not good quality, taken on my phone from the screen/monitor, not good for diagnostic.

And no MRI images at all.

BTW - surprise surprise, no reply to my email. The girls from Hydro tried to call FR too about suitability of any form of hydro for Zara in view of possible spine issues - again they did not get anywhere.

On the referral (from FR, signed by "Helen" whom we never met) all it said was that she had a double hip replacement. That is all. Spine, MRI not mentioned.

Everyone I walk with tells me Zara walks like a dog with a serious case of hip displasia, they can not believe she had a double hip replacement as now she walks exactly as she did before the operations.

Go figure


----------



## Anna43

> I think there may be a difference in a referral practice too, as opposed to a primary care vet practice. You can't get an appointment at a referral centre without a vet requesting it so I now think that your vet may have to contact FR as it's been quite a while since Zara's op and she has been discharged. Your vet should get an answer - if you see what I mean. If Zara hadn't been discharged, or it was a couple of months since she had they may have been more helpful but because of the length of time it's now been going on I think it will have to go back to basics and a referral sent again by your vet. If it isn't related to Zara's surgery which was done at FR then I think it's classed as another condition - in which case Zara will need another referral. They have said her hips are okay and I don't think they are obliged to investigate another condition without a referral for it. Their surgery has been completed and they have confirmed that they are happy with it, so this 'new condition' would be looked at separately from her hip ops because they didn't do surgery on her spine and have said it's not related to her hip replacements.


Not quite - Zara's problems started 14 weeks after first surgery and before the second one which puts it in the middle between the 2 operations so while she was still under FR care so to speak.

They did not stop after the second surgery and I was pointing them on all check ups but was pretty much ignored.

As above, she walks the same (if not worse) as she did before the 2 surgeries so something is really not right.

Without the insurance I am completely stuck so another referral is out of question, even normal vet visit (my ones charge over 40 just to walk through the door) is out of question too - in view of the fact that her problems started between the 2 surgeries, I really believe they could be/should be more helpful and show some courtesy (to the 14k they got from me if not to me as such) and at least reply to my email where I was asking if Zara's MRI results are ok for her to have hydro - they ignored that email.

They are all happy and caring and great with their success cases for the TV programmes and my dog is simply forgotten.

Perhaps I should do another TV series - FR, the other side?


----------



## Malmum

I know what you mean Anna and even sometimes with insurance and direct payment you still have to find the excess.  Kali has a runny eye atm, blocked tear duct it seems, not infected just clear tears and I've got to wait til pay day to pop her to the vet, so I do understand and it's so frustrating. 

It's so difficult but once you can see your vet perhaps he/she could contact FR for at least some guidance and an explanation of what they found with her spine - not a referral as such because you can't afford it but a phone conversation. Then perhaps they could send them on to the Harmsworth RSPCA hospital Harmsworth Memorial Animal Hospital - Detail - rspca.org.uk - I went there a few times and they are far cheaper as you are having financial difficulties. Surely with Zara's history they would have a look at her. I know it's not ideal and FR could at least reply, at least acknowledge they have been contacted but they MUST answer any queries your vet has. What about just phoning your vet instead of a visit which will cost you money? If you ask how you make a complaint (just a bluff) because you're not happy with FR they may stand up and listen, fearing they may be implicated too - just another thought.

In the meantime you have every right to complain to the RCVS/BVA, the time frame you've mentioned would suggest a complaint is a good idea. You can't just let it go for Zara's sake eh?

You may be entitled to further treatment free of charge, even if you decide to go elsewhere and FR have to pay for it, you never know eh?


----------



## soulful dog

Malmum said:


> In the meantime you have every right to complain to the RCVS/BVA, the time frame you've mentioned would suggest a complaint is a good idea. You can't just let it go for Zara's sake eh?
> 
> You may be entitled to further treatment free of charge, even if you decide to go elsewhere and FR have to pay for it, you never know eh?


The more I read about Zara the more I think that this is definitely something you should be considering Anna. Good luck, as always.


----------



## archiesmum

I agree I think you have been more than patient and it might be time to make a formal complaint.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Thanks a lot everyone.

I have called both vets - Goddards and YourVets and neither got the MRI images or had those mentioned in the reports they have got from FR when they requested Zara's history.

They got Xrays and Xray reports but no MRI - very interesting.

I have put Zara back on Ester C - 3 tablets per day (1000 mg each). I used to give those to her before and either them or bioflow collar (started both at the same time so not sure which) helped.

Will get a collar too, want to see how is she doing on Ester C first so will give it 1-2 weeks.

Took her off Tramadol since yesterday evenng as at home for 3 days and started Ester C so want to see how she is this way.

For anyone not familiar with ester C:

Ester C for Dogs

Ester-C: Miracle Cure for Hip Dysplasia???

I get Ester C in Boots, it is 18.99 for 3 packets of 60 tablets so 180 tablets. Zara gets 3 per day so 18.99 is a 2 month supply (they are 9.99 each for 3 for 2 offer so good)










Cancelled hydro as when I do not KNOW what I am dealing with - no point.

Have to wait till October as no point taking her to normal vet for a check up as without diagnostics (xray, mri) what can they tell me? And can not afford any diagnostic now.


----------



## archiesmum

I hope the ester c helps Zara.

It seems very odd that FR did not mention the MRI results in the information passed on to your vets.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Did you see pics of the MRI Anna - I mean they did actually do one didn't they?  All seems very odd! 

Good luck with the ester c, lets hope that help your poor girl in some way. Fingers crossed here for her. xx


----------



## soulful dog

That is strange about the lack of any information on the MRI scan? And it now leaves you with trying to get an answer from FR about it, and although that should just be a case of phoning them up... perhaps you could get your current vet to request that specific information from FR?

Hopefully the Ester C and another bioflow collars will help Zara be a little more comfortable in the meantime.


----------



## Lilylass

Hi Anna, so sorry to hear Zara's still having problems .... and after everything she's been through 

Hope you get some joy from FR - I'd have another bash at phoning & ask to speak to the practice manager and demand to know just why they won't forward the MRIs to your local vet.


----------



## Anna43

Yes, I did see the MRI pictures so they have done it - remember pointing to the narrowing in her spine that I mentioned before.

The problem here is that the owner of FR operated on Zara, both times - so who in HIS surgery am I supposed to complain to?


----------



## archiesmum

Just wondering how everybody's dogs are doing.

Domino is really well he still carries his left hind leg but only on grass and not all the time, it has been decided that there is nothing physically wrong so could either be jack russell hop or all in his head. The main thing is he is really happy and very fit.

Hugs to everyone

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

Great to hear Domino is happy and doing well. Ringo is doing fine at the moment too, I think the warm weather this summer has suited him (not just the heat being good for his hip, but also it's been too hot at times for anything more than a short walk, which suits the lazy sod down to the ground!). 

So far we haven't been back in touch with the ortho vet, we might do so in the autumn or even just wait until next year. In the meantime I'm trying to save some cash for whenever we do go ahead with the second hip op. Happy enough with how he is doing though to wait for now.

Was just thinking about Zara recently, hope the two of you are doing ok while you wait for the insurance Anna?


----------



## Malmum

Glad to hear Domino is doing well Val and lovely and fit. I think the beautiful weather must have helped him a lot too, been wonderful for ours and the Mals are more than content with lazing around in the house or shade in the garden. 
Hugs to Domino and such a relief for you too I expect. xx

That's fab news about Ringo SD, sometimes they don't need the second hip done and it would be great if that applied to him eh? He must feel so much better now to be enjoying his life again. I've been thinking about Anna and Zara too - hope they're both okay and Anna has seen some improvement in her girl. xx

It's three years this month since we ventured into the wonderful world of hip replacements and Flynn continues to enjoy life. I think the weather has taken its toll on walks because with their coats even late walks leave them panting for a couple of hours. Flynn has decided he doesn't always want a walk and now goes out every other day, sometimes just forty mins early morning or evening. Some days he won't come to have his lead on and walks away, lies down up the end of the garden, so on those days I sack off his walk - its warm and he likes to just mess around in the garden on cooler evenings. He's lost some weight through strict dieting and is blowing his coat like crazy right now, when its all blown I'll be able to see how trim he is. 
I'm so glad its not this time three years ago but have no regrets whatever in going through with it though, he walks fab and no hint of a limp but given the choice he'd be a right lazy so and so just like his dad. 

I hope everyone else is okay and would love to hear how things are.


----------



## Breezy

Very happy for Domino, Ringo and Flynn. Must admit I've been wondering about Zara too. I hope everything is alright.

Molly is going ok. We're still doing short walks of about 20-30 minutes but lately she's been pulling up lame with her front leg. Her surgeon has been tripping the globe for the past couple of months (thanks to Molly no doubt!) but should be back now. I'm thinking it's time to touch base. There is still the second hip to be done, and she has quite a lopsided walk. I sometimes have trouble figuring out which leg she's limping on. The operated hip/knee still rotates out a bit with the strides but I'm suspicious it has more to do with the other hip than any residual problems from the surgeries. If nothing else I'd like to get clearance to start swimming her. It's such great exercise and bound to be kinder to the problem joints. Not that I think she's in any rush to get wet right now... I think she's feeling the cold here. Unbelievably, she spends most nights snoozing in front of the heater. Definitely not the same dog from last winter. I'm hoping to put off surgery until after summer, she missed out last year thanks to the surgery and I'd really like her to be able to enjoy this one at the beach and not cooped up in a crate. I guess it just all depends on what is going on with that hip and elbow. I'm planning on making the call tomorrow so figure there'll be a trip to Sydney in the next couple of weeks for a check up. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Malmum

Good to hear Molly is doing well but I never realised it was cold out there this time of year - never left the UK in my life, lol. 

My daughter who's a nurse said its quite common for humans with hip replacements to have flexibility of the leg which sometimes makes the foot look 'out of line' I said that Flynn occasionally stands with a foot in a strange direction and she said its nothing to worry about. It doesn't bother him but I've noticed it in some pics, I'm not worried though because he walks fine. 

Molly would probably enjoy the summer even more with two good hips and its only six weeks in the crate eh? See what your surgeon says but you don't want spine damage if the new hip is compensating for the bad one as it can put added pressure on the spine too. 

Pleased you'll be keeping us posted and give brave Molly a big hug from here. xx


----------



## archiesmum

Thanks for keeping us to date with regards to Molly. It sounds like she needs surgery quite soon.

I can't believe how quickly the last three years have gone, Domino's anniversary is the 10th which is saturday. I think he will enjoy a lovely walk instead of getting him new toys, he has so many toys which he does play with but I think he can wait for his birthday to get some new ones.

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

We're going to have to wait another 3 weeks at least before we find out about surgery - the surgeon is still away until the end of the month. I did find out why she has been forbidden from swimming though... Apparently they don't want to risk luxation from extending the leg which happens when swimming. I think I'll just back off with the walks and keep it to about 15 minutes and only if she isn't already limping beforehand.

As to the cold... I guess it's relative even if you're a dog. We're nowhere near as cold as you get there, winter nights tend to be somewhere between 2 and 10 degrees. I'm fairly close to the coast so don't suffer too bad but on the other side of town they get heavy frosts and if you travel inland and uphill for another 20 minutes there's routinely sub zero temps and sometimes snow. We have a short winter on the coast which is a good thing, there are signs of spring popping up at the moment which makes me very happy


----------



## soulful dog

I guess if your dog is used to warmer temperatures, then 2-10 degrees is still cold! We've had a warm summer by our usually low standards, plenty of sunshine and I really do think the milder weather is making a difference to Ringo. I was a bit more concerned about him earlier in the year, and will probably worry about him again in the winter, but in the short term its been good to see him looking fairly comfortable and happy. The problem is our autum/winter/spring can tend to all run into one another and be fairly miserable, 8 months of rubbish weather, 3 months of ok weather and a day or two here and there of actual summer..... we really have enjoyed the summer this year, if only we were likely to get one like it every year!

Edited to add - Ringo doesn't get that many chances to go for a swim, but he's enjoyed himself a couple of times this year. When you throw a ball for him he usually chases it a couple of times then lies down and chews it, but we discovered he much prefers to retrieve things in the water:


----------



## ivddog

Wow - the time and effort spent for your beloved dog. Kudos to you and your family for keeping it up! I love such "blogs". Keep on writing. This helps many others in your situation.


----------



## Malmum

Three years to the day when it all began. Flynns first hip replacement and I remember so well writing: 
*'Flynn wasn't at all bothered by being left and happily went off with the nurse, not looking back at us.'* 

Goodness, we've come a long way since then and have so many reasons to be thankful to Noel and his team. 

Time to reflect on our walk today and be grateful of what's now in the past with everything still to look forward to. Happy 'anniversary' baby, mummy's so proud of you. :001_wub:


----------



## archiesmum

I can't believe how far Flynn has come over the last three years. Domino's op was on the 10th August a day I will never forget. I can still see his little face when we left him, he was only 9 months old. I can honestly say I have never regretted my decision, just wish he hadn't had to have it. 

Just this morning a met a lady with a jack russell who needed to have a THR but she didn't think it was worth it because he would not be able to run etc. I explained about Domino who at the time was have a race with one of his friends and she could not believe he had had the op. I am pleased to say she is now going ahead with the operation, I gave her my name and phone number and said if she needed any help just to phone.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Well done Val on educating that lady and helping to give her dog a decent life. If THR meant her dog couldn't run, as she misguidedly thought, at least it would have a pain free life with a THR and its hip dysplasia would have eventually rendered it impaired and unable to even walk without pain let alone run. 

A friend went to FR Dog Fest event a week ago, there was a dog competing in agility that had a double THR, amongst other ex patients of Noel's. It's an annual event that I didn't know about and plan on going next year, just wish I could take Flynn too. 

So glad little Domino continues to enjoy life - both our boys celebrated this month, brave little soldiers that they are. xx


----------



## Breezy

Congratulations to Flynn and Domino :smile5: 

You have both been huge inspirations. I look forward to the day when we can run and play as if there had been nothing wrong. It still seems so far away.

On a positive note... the family is back together! My kelpie Bindi has been staying at grandma's to avoid being a bad influence on Molly. She's an old girl but still has springs for legs. I've had to do some barricading to prevent Molly accessing stairs in the yard but there was still on opening that Bindi could leap from. Not any more! It wouldn't have occurred to Molly to jump on her own but certainly didn't want her getting inspired. It will be nice for her to have company during the daytime and I've been missing the big sook... she makes a great hot water bottle.


----------



## archiesmum

Time soon goes and it is worth all the effort and confinement to see your dog have a lovely pain free walk.

Keep up with the good work.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Anna43

Hi everyone - long time no see....

Zara's insurance renewal 28th October so thinking where to take her - yes, she still limps on her right leg, can hear her nails catching the pavement when she walks etc etc so....

We will not be going back to FR - will see her regular vet for a referral but wondering where to?

Any advice?

Hugs to all dogs doing so well


----------



## Breezy

Hi Anna, I've been missing you and wondering how Zara was going. I'd recommend SASH... if it wasn't a 20 hour plane ride away 

I have news.

Molly is currently snoozing away in her crate. Yup, she's back in there for another six weeks. Operation number 4 now under her belt and a brand new scar right next to the old one. It seems that if you're playing the odds you can always count on Molly to buck the trend. We just can't seem to get past that left hind leg.

Do you remember the knee cap that went on holidays and had to be lassoed back into position? It had been moving around to the side and the surgery was intended to stop it from happening again, and it didn't. This time it headed north! The tendon had started to stretch and tear but luckily we caught it in time. She'd started to limp quite badly ten days ago, initially the surgeon thought it might be the pins irritating her. She's not that lucky.

So we're under strict orders to keep movement to a minimum, Molly's crated for six weeks and I'm back camping in the lounge room. She only came home yesterday so I'm still in that anxious time post-op. She went for a pee this morning but hasn't wanted to come out since (now 9pm), still waiting for the first poo. Not terribly interested in her food but is prepared to eat mine 

As to her right hip... it isn't coping well but is ok for now. They're thinking that even when it can finally be operated it on it will never be wonderful. The left elbow has been playing up but they're hopeful the new drugs will help out (she's now on Onsior) and there is the possibility of stem cell treatment down the track. The good news is that her front right leg continues to be good and the hip replacement is perfect. 

One more try to get her outside before bed... should work this time... it just started raining!!


----------



## soulful dog

Nice to hear from you Anna, can't help with any suggestions being up here in Scotland, but good luck with trying another vet for Zara. 

Sorry to hear of another op for Molly, hope she's starting to feel a little better a few days later?


----------



## Breezy

One week down and Molly is starting to seem more herself. Yesterday was 'the great poo breakthrough' which as you all know is such a big relief... for me and I'm sure for her too 

The wound is looking good, the swelling went down quickly and it's healing well. She's putting weight down when she walks but is still very reluctant to get out of the crate, even when being offered bribes. Oh well, it is still early days.

My work has been brilliant, letting me just pop in for an hour or two when I can and tolerating me running around like a crazed woman while I'm there. I'm hopeful that next week I'll be able to spend most of the day in the office, not counting Wednesday which will be check up day. Molly won't like me being back at work much, she still suffers separation anxiety and freaks out if I'm out of sight more than 5 minutes, or when it becomes obvious I'll be leaving the house.

But, she's slowly improving, routines will settle in. Five weeks to go!


----------



## Malmum

Awe bless Molly, another op for you both to contend with but at least now you have experience 'under your belt' to help with the nursing. The great poo event - ah yes I remember it well, never have I been so focused on his rear end - apart from when he ate a bandage and it finally made an appearance. What a relief once you know they can 'go' again. I used to give Flynn half a tin of peaches a day (recommended on the Mal forum) just rinse off all the juice and it kept Flynn regular. 
I hope the other hip doesn't deteriorate too much in the run up to the next op - poor baby, she's really having the works isn't she? Lovely of your employer to let you pop in on Molly and with another week behind you it will start getting better bit by bit. 
Hugs to brave Molly, what a brave girl she is. 

Hi Anna, I thought you'd gone AWOL and we'd lost you. Not much for you to post about I suppose but with October just around the corner at last you may find an answer to Zara's limping. Poor girl could do with a diagnosis eh?
A Facebook friend took her Mal to Davies ortho specialists - initial consultation was £230  but she didn't like them at all and then went to FR. After an exam and x rays being scrutinised FR ( Russel i think) decided surgery wasn't necessary and just build up muscles, get some weight off plus hydrotherapy. She was happy with what Russel had said and now, three months later her boy is doing fine. Lucky boy eh?
I hope you can find a good ortho vet but I don't know of any nearish to you, you'd think where you live they would at least be one in the near vicinity. The only other I know of is Willows in Birmingham and that's a fair old trot away. 
Please keep us posted and hugs to Zara from us guys here. xxx


----------



## Breezy

A bandage? There's an interesting tale there I'm sure! 

Speaking of tales... Malmum, do I vaguely remember you saying something a while ago about writing a book about Flynn?


----------



## Malmum

Yes he pulled a bandage off of Kali's leg while playing and promptly ate it. Just saw it disappearing down his throat but couldn't get hold if it. Vet said give it 24 hours to come out and watch for signs of obstruction. When it did come out and I phoned there was a big cheer at the vets. Blinking dog. 

My book - I'm so so lazy, I even had a publisher that was interested and I'm stuck up to the first hip replacement part now, so I've got all of this diary and more to write for just that part. Then recuperation and his antics to the current point in time, plus a mention here and there about his siblings updates. I swore I'd have it finished by the end of this year but never realised just how much detail goes into writing a book. Winter's approaching and I won't be spending so much time gardening (which I love) so I really must spend time on the book. Just wish I had nothing else to do but walk the dogs then come home and write but life's not like that eh?


----------



## Breezy

lol

Flynn sure sounds quite the character. I wish I could meet him 

I love a good dog tale... I've never laughed or cried so much as when I read Marley and Me. And I think it is so much better when it's about a real dog. If it's any motivation you can put me down for 2 copies :thumbsup:


----------



## Malmum

Its a deal Breezy, if I live that long, lol! 

Flynn was a little minx as a youngster, he vomited up a mans sock, the entire covering of a tennis ball, a cat toy and I just caught a dressing gown belt as it was going down his throat - had to gingerly ease it out, oh and he almost swallowed a Skineeze lure toy. I've been very lucky with him, I know of two Mals that died having swallowed a sock let alone what he's ingested. Somebody up there likes him I'm sure. 

I took him to the field on a long line for the first time this evening, have not trusted him before and thought he wouldn't come back or would simply 'leg it' but he was sooo good, didn't go far ahead and walked not ran but best of all he came back to me every time I called him, I was so proud and he looked so happy to have his freedom, bless him. Mind you, I did have a pocket full of sausages, lol!


----------



## Anna43

Zara's renewal just came through the letterbox.. from 89 per month to.. 129 per month 

Need a favor - can you pls post/share on your FB? Friend with 4 dogs badly needs help... Thanks a million xxx

Please help to return to normal life


----------



## Malmum

Kali and Martys insurance doubled this year, in fact a few pound over the double figure but they are eight so I knew it would rise at that age, didn't expect that though. 

Sad about your friend, how awful. Will do that for you.


----------



## Baggio

Awww...that's wonderful!! 

Lots of cheers to Flynn for making a full and speedy recovery!!

Thanks so much for sharing!!

Cheers :biggrin:
Baggio


----------



## Malmum

Kali and Flynn are with John Lewis insurance and only insured for the minimum of £3,000 each, just to ease any vet bills really. Their renewal has just come through and its gone from £116 PCM to £229 PCM  I think insurers are trying to get rid of us, I know Axa have stopped insuring pets altogether, was in Dogs Today magazine this month.  Glad I had Flynn done when I did.


----------



## Breezy

Insurance seems very expensive there... I thought mine was expensive at $50-odd a month for cover of $12000 a year. I don't any more!

Molly's doing well. It's been a couple of weeks since the check up which all went to plan. It'll be another few weeks before we go back for the 'final' check. It doesn't seem so long ago that I was commenting on the cold, now the challenge is keeping Molly cool. I had to resort to sending her to grandma's recently, on a day predicted to be near 40 degrees. She didn't have a crate there but I figured she was better off being tied to a balustrade than getting heatstroke in my non-airconditioned house. I also have concerns about a firebug that lives in the area and that the house backs onto a paddock of long dry grass. Hot days bring them out... not a situation where I want to leave her home alone. I suspect Mum will be providing doggy daycare again real soon, we seem to be in the thick of a heatwave and are having a lot of problems with fires. Fingers crossed everything settles down soon.


----------



## Lilylass

Malmum said:


> Kali and Flynn are with John Lewis insurance and only insured for the minimum of £3,000 each, just to ease any vet bills really. Their renewal has just come through and its gone from £116 PCM to £229 PCM  I think insurers are trying to get rid of us, I know Axa have stopped insuring pets altogether, was in Dogs Today magazine this month.  Glad I had Flynn done when I did.


OMG that's a HUGE increase 

Insurance costs are the main reason I feel I can't take on another dog as it's just so unpredictable 

If you are already insured with Axa, your policy will continue until you decide you no longer want it 

I've been really worried about Maisie's renewal (as was worried they'd be hiking prices to try to get rid of people) but it's thankfully still affordable

50% increase (which is ridiculous when you think of the cost of inflation / general price rises) but compared to what I've heard others have had I guess it could've been a lot worse

Cats policies were about the same price rise (but they're so much cheaper to start with it's not a huge issue)


----------



## Malmum

Been quiet on here for a while and I hope that means everyone's pooch's are doing well and enjoying life. Everything is rosy here, thankfully and Flynn as well as mum and dad are looking forward to snow, a harsh winter ahead apparently. Flynns walks have been lovely over the past couple of months, he's really matured and has settled down nicely, still a little prey drive on and off but just a quick lunge if he 'thinks' he's seen something in the bushes, lol. 

Breezey - I hope you didn't sustain any damage in those awful fires and that everyone kept safe, also that Molly is going from strength to stregnth now. 

Anna - I keep thinking of Zara and now your insurance is renewed am hoping that you can have the diagnosis you have been waiting so long for, really hoping that something can be done for poor Zara at last. Did you manage to find another ortho btw? I have no idea where you could go but wonder if your vet could advise someone, if you haven't already managed to find one yourself. 


Fireworks fading out and it'll soon be Christmas, yet another year almost gone and next year my 'puppy' will be six, about time he matured, lol. Seems like time stood still when he was having his ops yet now its flying by. 

How is everyone? I often think of all the post op babies and how they're coping now. Love to them all from me and Flynn. xx


----------



## archiesmum

I have been thinking of all the dogs lately. So good to hear Flynn is doing well.

Domino is hating this cold and damp weather. He has started to carry his bad leg again, vet thinks it is just habit but I am not so sure. I have started him on green leaf to try and help. 

Hope everyone is safe and well.

Hugs to all

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

I wish I had good news. I really! wish I had good news. I don't.

8 week checkup, xray, knee cap riding up the thigh. That @$%$!# tendon stretched again. Molly lost so much muscle that it must have contributed. We don't know when or how, it is just so frustrating. 

Right at the moment we are just taking time out. Molly doesn't seem to be in pain so the focus is on seeing how she goes for the next few weeks and try to get her some exercise. We've gone back to the dog whisperer (I even got a free treatment on my dodgy achilles). The best thing about going there is that she is a horse trainer and has a pool for swimming the horses, and that Molly is invited to use it. And yes, we actually have the surgeons permission to go swimming. I'm reluctant to take her to the beach because of the effort with the sand. I also love the fact I don't have to drive over an hour each way to the dog hydro pool. The only downside is that Molly is likely to come out green with duckweed 

We can't get the other hip done until the first leg is right. I seriously hope that we can get some muscle built up as there is still a surgical option which is going to involve some pin and rod affair to keep her knee straight while the tendon repairs. It sounds like a bit of challenge getting enough femur to work with thanks to its titanium insert but not impossible if they attach a plate. The crate will be out of the question because it isn't big enough for her to have a fully outstretched leg, especially since it will be surrounded by scaffolding, so I expect I'll be taking more time off work to supervise her.

This is horrid. I am just so disappointed. She is just such a beautiful creature and doesn't deserve what she's going through. In a few more weeks I'll have another chat with the surgeon and see what happens from there.


----------



## Malmum

Oh Breezey I'm so sorry to read that. Poor Molly and after all she's gone through. The swimming should help build up muscle without added strain on her joints and hopefully the surgery you are talking about will be able to be done. 

The crate I had for Flynn wasn't big enough either, so my son made extensions with tough wooden trellis, attached it to the sides of the crate and raw plugged it to the wall with hooks, the back was removed and used for the 'roof' extension. Alternatively you could section off a large corner of a room and use crate panels for the two edges, held together with cable ties - with hooks raw plugged into the walls for stability. A tough trellis 'roof' could then be cable tied on top. Vet bedding for the floor makes an easy to grip, slip free base. 
Hopefully the swimming will make all the difference, I think it did with Flynn. 

I'm glad you are okay after the fires and will be keeping fingers crossed for lovely Molly that she can have her repair op soon. Hugs from here, thanks for the update and let's know how she gets on with her swimming. Take care. xx


----------



## Breezy

Thanks for that Malmum. I'm actually thinking about getting a toddler play pen and pinning shade mesh as a roof to stop her jumping up. I'm guessing that if she has the operation she is going to need more help standing up so its going to need to be something I can easily get into as well.

She went for a swim this afternoon. The set up is brilliant. There's a nice long ramp with a rubber base for grip. The first stage of the pool runs about 7 metres long by about a metre and a half wide, it has a gate at the end to stop her moving further into what becomes a ring that has to be at least 50 metres long. Molly just walked down the ramp and straight into the water without any encouragement at all. She swam the length four times (up and back twice) but on the fourth was getting very bottom heavy. She's a long way from where she was twelve months ago which is completely understandable considering what she's been through in that time. By the end of it you could just see that the mind was willing to go again but the body was too weak.

The good thing is that its less than a 20 minute drive from home so it doesn't matter if she's only in the water for a few minutes initially. I'm planning to take her every second day for the next couple of weeks and see how she goes. As for the duckweed.... yeah, she was a little bit green when she came out but it fell off pretty quick as she dried. I can live with that


----------



## Malmum

Great news Breezy and I've no doubt Molly loved her swim, what Newfie wouldn't? Really pleased you have the use of that pool, you should start to see a big difference in her stamina and muscle in no time. Well done on finding it and never mind the duckweed, small price to pay eh?

Hugs to brave Molly and woo's from the moots. xx


----------



## soulful dog

Hugs and best wishes to Molly. Sorry to hear things aren't better but in the short term, it's great that she is being able to enjoy a wee swim, it's got to be good for her, even if it does make her a bit green!

My thoughts go out to Anna & Zara too, hope you are getting somewhere with finding alternative options for treatment. Like Domino, the really cold weather has Ringo a little less happier than he has been. I'm still pretty pleased with how he is doing up until now though. So content to wait for a while to see if he can be comfortable enough without getting the second hip operated on.


----------



## Malmum

Glad to hear Ringo is doing well SD, I hope it continues and there's no need for a second op. Hugs to him from here. xx

Whatever the weather Flynn doesn't get affected at all, he loves snow and walking in the rain, the only weather he's not keen on is sunshine but only in summer when he gets too hot, lovely in winter though to walk on a sunny day yet still be cold. 

Just heard tonight that Ollie on here has undergone surgery this evening for gastric torsion. He's the second Bernese I've heard of getting bloat and at the moment its very touch and go for the poor boy. He has done so well with his hip replacements that it just doesn't seem fair that his mum has the massive worry she is facing tonight. 
Prayers for beautiful brave Ollie that he recovers fully from this awful condition.


----------



## Malmum

Wishing all the brave dogs on this thread a very happy, healthy New Year from Flynn and I and hoping all you lovely owners have a fab 2014 too. xxx

Flynn's doing fab, I hope yours are too.


----------



## archiesmum

Happy New Year to all our wonderful brave dogs

Just a little update on Domino, he has been diagnosed with arthritis and prescribed rimadyl which have helped already. He seems fine in himself and still runs around like a mad thing once he gets going.

We have been advised to keep Domino on a lead for the first 20 minutes of his walk and also the last 20 minutes. He has to wear two coats to keep warm as his circulation is very poor. We have noticed he is more happy and content even in the rain and wind.

Hope you all have a happy new year.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Glad to hear that Domino is doing well Val but not so glad to hear he has arthritis. Have you heard of Cartrophen injections? They are a course of weekly jabs over a four week period, then he has a break and another course culminating in a course as and when he seems to stiffen again. I've read excellent reviews on a Lab forum and Champdogs, some saying their dogs are like pups again. You can't give it with NSAID's and they have to be stopped a few days prior but as it isn't a NSAID itself you don't have the possible side effects that can come with Metacam etc. 
I tried them for Flynn but they don't work with severe HD which is understandable. You could google Lab forums and search Cartrophen to see what you think. When Flynn had them in 2010 they were £40 per jab but it still works out less expensive in the long run with the breaks in between. Just a thought. 
Cartrophen Vet - Healthy joints, happy pets

Lead walking is a good idea Val, they can't go banana's and overdo it like they can if left to their own devices. As you know, Flynn is never off lead and has a long line instead, I often wonder if that's why he's doing so well and wouldn't chance him going berserk, just in case. These dogs don't know their limitations and can be a danger to themselves at times. How's his new hip? I was told you can't get arthritis in an artificial hip but now they use the ones that bone actually grows onto I wonder if that's the case. I can see how they couldn't on a metal implant but have wondered about the bone growth ones.

ETA - update on Ollie, the double THR boy who got bloat. He's now fully recovered and back to his usual bouncy self - thank goodness.


----------



## soulful dog

Happy New Year to you all. Great to see Flynn looking great, but sorry to hear Domino has arthritis. What age is he now?

Ringo is still plodding along, always a little slow to get up from his bed but I'm still quite happy with how active he is once out. Still struggling to get any weight off him though. He's getting 100g less than he used to, and once a week getting either plain rice & chicken or one of his homemade meals, but he's still pretty much the same weight (probably due to the fact that his nose is almost permanently glued to the ground in search of food when he's out on walks!).

Best wishes to all the dogs (and their owners of course) and I hope 2014 is a good year for us all.


----------



## Malmum

Just a thought SD but have you had his blood tested for hypothyroidism? Its pretty common these days and they are always so hungry with it too. Our Marty has it and when it was eventually diagnosed the vet said we had him on a practically starvation diet, poor boy &#55357;&#56863; yet still the weight wouldn't come off. I've had Flynn and Kali tested too, am doing it once a year, both were negative thankfully. Signs are, lethargy, weight gain, persistent hunger , dry flaky skin, dull coat, mucky eyes and possible aggression. They can have many symptoms or just one of the above. 

Definitely worth testing for and the meds are cheap, plus a blood test every few months to check levels. Once under control the dog has a spring in its step once again and hunger subsides.


----------



## archiesmum

Domino is on a low dose of rimadyl and only takes it when it is really frosty or if is cold and wet. The vet is keeping a close eye on him because of the side affects. He is also taking Yumove and green leaf. The vet also said it would be a good idea to massage his legs after walks so I have just ordered a dvd to see how to massage correctly. The difference it has made is incredible he is much happier and more lively. 

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Sounds like a good plan Val and massaging is said to have very beneficial effects. Good luck and let's know how things go. xx


----------



## soulful dog

I'll perhaps ask about hypothyroidism the next time Ringo is at the vet, worth trying just in case I guess. I do think it's more to do with the fact he is generally just a greedy & lazy dog though.... my neighbours grandson commented just the other day that we could probably stop feeding Ringo and he'd still survive on all the rubbish he seems to be able to find while out for walks.

Those massages sound good Val, before Ringo had his hip operation I was advised by the vet at hydrotherapy to use a hot water bottle and massage his back a little, but although I probably wasn't doing that great with the massages, he didn't seem too keen on the hot water bottle in the first place.


----------



## Breezy

Happy New Year everyone!!

I see there's been some good news and some not so good news. Very happy to hear that Ollie is ok, would love to know how Zara is. Molly is still plodding along... in fact I'm beginning to think she thinks she's a pony. You see, she has made a new friend. His name is Nugget and he is a very cute white pony who lives alongside Molly's aquasizer. Every time we go swimming she makes a b-line for him and grazes grass with him... that's what ponies do isn't it? 

Anyway, the swimming is going well and she has visibly put on some muscle. I spoke to her surgeon just before Christmas and they have a plan to attack the knee. There's been another Newf going through almost the same series of problems and they've struck the winning formula with it so are now going to do the same with Molly. We're waiting on a custom part to come in from the US then will have another go. The tendon will be shortened and wired down, they'll then wrap pig-gut around the tendon and bone to help keep everything in place. The custom part is a brace that will fix to the bones either side of the knee to keep the leg straight while the tendon repairs. There will have to be a second op to remove the brace. All going to plan the surgery should take place around the end of January so we still have time to get more exercise and get more muscle on... and enjoy the rest of summer.


----------



## Malmum

SD - Good plan to get him tested, simple blood test and you'll know for sure. The condition also affects the heart and a friend of mine lost her Mal because it was mis diagnosed at first, then a second test done at her insistence where it was evident that he did in fact have the condition - by which time too much damage had been done. Better safe than sorry. 

Breezey - That's lovely news about Molly and the pony, I bet she looks forward to her swims more too, seeing her friend - so sweet. The operation sounds like it can't fail and what luck that they have come across this new technique I suppose just like our doctors, vets never stop learning. I hope you have a fab summer and that Molly recovers well, it all sounds very positive - good luck from all here. 
I often wonder about Zara, will have to look on Facebook GSD groups, I know Anna was on one and she gave me her details to add her to mine but I must have deleted it because I can't find it anywhere. I don't even remember if it was a pm or e mail. Hope they're both okay any way and if I hear anything will let you know. 
Kep us posted about sweet Molly - hope this New Year brings heaps of good health for your baby girl. xx


----------



## Malmum

Looking through some old pics of Flynn and especially post 1044 on here I realised he was in need of losing some weight, quite a lot really. So for the past five months he's been on a very strict diet, not the merest hint of anything weight gaining and all meals measured. Seems to be paying off, he looks slimmer and his energy levels have risen considerably, still some way to go yet. For the past two months he's been back packing every day, just one pound weight each side so far because I want to build him up gradually. He loves the freedom of the long line and is so happy to be able to chase the pigeons and seagulls at the field. He seems to enjoy his walks so much more with the back pack on, gives them a sense of purpose so I'm told by others who work their Mals. 




































Still loves his sleep though. 

Thinking of Victoria's Max who's having a tough time at the moment - good luck young man, we all send our get well wishes to you sweetheart. xx
Hope everyone else is okay. xxx


----------



## archiesmum

Thinking of Max.

Flynn is gorgeous, he looks so well it is lovely to see.

Domino is doing well so we have stopped giving him rymadol, he is still taking Yumove and green leaf. 

Hope all the dogs that have had hip replacements are doing well in this dreadful weather.

Val xx


----------



## soulful dog

Best wishes to all those suffering or recovering from their hip woes, and good to hear Domino is doing better. Lovely photos as usual Malmum!

Ringo's still doing not too badly. I still can't shift any weight from him but he does look a little fitter and more willing to chase a ball when out, so I'm still happy with how he is doing and the difference getting one hip has made to him.


----------



## Malmum

Well done Domino and Ringo - great to hear the boys are doing well. Flynn is temporarily on a kibble diet, just two cups a day with equal veg and nothing more. He'd never had kibble before and was raw fed since three weeks old but I just couldn't shift the weight with the raw, portions would be far too small but he'll be back on it as soon as he reaches the 55kgs mark - smaller potions of course. He's due a thyroid check in April but I'm pretty sure he's okay in that area, Jean Dodds will read it for me and this time I will make sure the vet requests the TGAA test because Jean will be able to tell if he's in very early stages with no clinical signs or if he's likely to develop the condition at all. His weight is coming down though, so I'm optimistic. 

Big hugs to those beautiful boys from me and Flynn, keep it up chaps. xx


----------



## Breezy

Ditto from me... congrats to everyone for doing so well, and surviving what has sounded to be a dreadful winter. 

I'm counting down to Molly's surgery number 5 which is due in 4 weeks. Surgeon is optimistic and I have no reason not to be too. I'm kind of relieved at one thing... from the sounds of things they're planning to keep her in hospital for 2-3 weeks after the op. Can't say I'll miss that anxious first week or so, waiting for pee's and poo's and fretting every time she gets on her feet, but I will definitely miss having her around.

Molly's had a great summer with loads of swimming which has managed to put some muscle on that leg. It has been obvious in the past week or so that it is time for the surgery. Walking small distances is ok but there have been occasions where the leg seems to collapse under her when she stands.

I'll keep you posted when the time arrives.


----------



## soulful dog

Best wishes for Molly's latest surgery, hopefully this will be the last?

I know what you mean about not missing that first week after the op. Money is the main reason we're waiting to see if Ringo will be ok with just the one hip operated on, but the anxiety of that first week is no fun at all - even if it usually ends up being worth it!


----------



## archiesmum

Hugs to Molly on her forth coming operation, hope all goes well. 

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

Thank you for the well wishes. I wish this was to be the last operation, unfortunately this is just to get Molly's first leg right. Her new hip is perfect, it's the knee that causing problems, but hopefully this will be third time lucky. Once we can get it fixed we can then start thinking about hip number 2. The bad hip isn't coping too well with all the added load but we just can't get anything done about it until the other leg can carry her.

She's been doing well without pain killers up until the last few days. I've put her back on Onsior as it's obvious she's in some discomfort from the knee. I've got my fingers crossed that this is just a temporary blip and that she won't need them all the way up to the surgery.


----------



## Malmum

Aww, poor Molly is definitely having her fair share of bad luck. Glad to hear the new hip is doing so well and understand fully that the knee is holding the other hip op up. Poor baby girl has been through so much in her young life, so unfair for her. Everything crossed here for the new op to be done soon and to be a complete success. Its very draining on us too seeing our babes in pain, you deserve a medal for holding it all together, I know how distressing it is when things go wrong. 

Lots of love and licks from me and Flynn to brave Molly, hopefully in a few months it will all be done and dusted. xxx


----------



## lydiaIvey

I found this valuable reading. My 11 month old Cocker Spaniel has femoral necrosis, and he is being monitored by my vets, hes had 2 bouts of lameness, and the vet said that next time he will need an x-ray, and if his joint is worse he will either have his femoral head removed totally, and live without it ( which i didnt realise they could) or have a hip replacement !!..


----------



## Malmum

Hi Lydia, sorry to hear about your boys condition, its heartbreaking to see them lame and uncomfortable isn't it?
Some reassurance on the femoral head removal. I know of a Staffy who had both of his femoral heads removed at the same time in November last year, I messaged his owner a couple of weeks ago to ask how he was and was told he's now a 'different dog and so full of beans'. I thought at the time removing the two together was a bit harsh but their vet said it would help him build muscle up faster than doing one alone his owner happens to be a hydrotherapist, so you can imagine he had lots of swim sessions to help him recover. Staffies are very muscley dogs anyway and don't seem to have much trouble gaining muscle even without much exercise. 
Its a limiting surgery in that a dog without a femoral head will never be able to do anything which would involve jumping, like getting into the car or on the sofa etc, he would always need to be lifted in those circumstances. The recovery is harsh and you can't help the dog too much, he has to do it himself in order to build up the muscle. When I first saw videos of the Staffy he would sit and cry and have to be persuaded to get up on his own and take a few steps - it was quite upsetting to see and I felt I would want to help him with a sling. For the furst couple of weeks he was allowed a sling to be used just occasionally but it was placed under his chest, not his belly, in order that he still had to use the back end himself. Having said that he is now completely pain free and active again. 
If you boys other hip is good it will help him to use the operated side much easier than the little staff, he should recover well and as long as there is no chance of damage being done to the remaining hip through the support it will have to give during recovery then its worth considering.

Personally I'd go with the hip replacement (if your boy is insured ) recovery is six weeks and they can start to build up exercise from that point on. There are risks but they are rare, the biggest being dislocation and as you may have read, my boy had that second time around but I blame that on my not giving him proper support on rising, having been told I could treat him like I did after the first THR. In hindsight I should have known better as he struggled on standing the second time which he didn't after the first op.

Here's a link from the practice I had Flynns ops done, at the bottom it explains a little about FHNE. Please keep in touch and let us know if he has to have surgery. We are all here to give you moral support. xx
Hip Dysplasia


----------



## Breezy

Hi everyone. I'm happy to let you know that Molly has just come through op number 5 (3rd for the knee)... "as well as could have been hoped". 

So, she's had 2cm of stretched tendon removed, everything has been maneuvered back into position, tied down with wire that has been put through holes drilled in the bone, and wrapped round with pig intestine. Two plates have been put on temporarily to help keep the leg straight, they'll come out in a couple of months. For the next 24 hours she's on an ice machine to help reduce swelling. Once that's under control she's going to be wearing a splint which will also help immobilize the leg. I've attached an image of what the splint will look like. SASH are going to keep her for the next couple of weeks to make sure everything is absolutely perfect. In all honesty I'm quite relieved as I really don't enjoy the first week or so after surgery. 

Fingers are crossed it works this time. The surgeon has thrown everything at her and will be out of ideas if it doesn't work. And of course, it has to work if we are ever to get that other hip replacement happening. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## archiesmum

Big hugs to both of you. Fingers crossed all goes well.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Aww bless Molly and we'll be keeping fingers and paws crossed for an uneventful recovery. I think its excellent that the practice are keeping her for those first crucial days, takes a lot of pressure off of you too. I bet you'll miss her though but nice to know she's in the hands of the professionals for now. 

Thanks for the update, keep them coming and big hugs from here. xx


----------



## soulful dog

Hope Molly is recovering ok from her op, and you aren't missing her too much from home!


----------



## Breezy

I am missing Molly terribly! But I know she's in good hands. Had a chat with the surgeon yesterday and he is happy with her progress. She hasn't quite figured out how to walk with the stiff leg but occasionally 'contributes to walking'. She's been on sedatives but he has taken her off to see if it will make a difference. There's still a little swelling which is making the brace difficult to put on. There had been talk of her coming home at the end of next week but it doesn't look like that will be happening now. They're inclined to keep her as long as it takes to get her comfortable with movement, and at a point where I'll be able to take over with confidence.

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Malmum

Aww Breezy, I can imagine how much you're missing Molly and reckon your house seems empty without her. Its just wonderful how the practice are looking after her though, I would have loved Flynn to have been kept at Noel's for just a week after his surgeries - his dislocation wouldn't have happened then I'm sure. 
Imagine how excited Molly will be when she sees you  its going to be hard keeping her still I'd wager, lol. Not much longer and your lovely girl will be home and getting spoilt, which she thoroughly deserves. Fingers and paws crossed that its not too long now. xx

Over here channel four are running another series on Noel, called 'Supervet', its been amazing so far and this weeks episode features a pot bellied pig. I haven't watched it yet because I was too busy last night but have it recorded, will be interesting to see what surgery it has to have and how they nurse a pig - always amazes me how strong animals are when it comes to recovering from surgery, such wonderful creatures, all of them. 

Anyway, I hope the swelling goes down and the brace is more comfortable for little Molly and that when you get her home she is out of the woods at last. Hugs from here and keeping her in my prayers, she is such a brave baby and so young to be dealing with all of this - bless her little heart. xx


----------



## Breezy

A pot bellied pig? That sounds interesting and has all the potential to be highly entertaining  I managed to see some episodes of The Bionic Vet a while ago. Noel seems extremely innovative and brilliant at what he does. 

Have you seen Bondi Vet? SASH is the hospital that features on it. We were there during the filming of one episode. My mum appeared as an extra in one shot and I'm pretty sure the black blob in the background of another was Miss Molly. Everyone keeps asking me when we're going to feature and they're so disappointed when I tell them we aren't interesting enough. Although I also suspect it might have something to do with Molly's surgeon being camera shy - I haven't seen him on there once!

SASH have been brilliant. They really seem to care about Molly and I know for a fact that they interact on a personal level with her. There was one time we turned up a bit earlier than expected and Molly still had bows in her hair... they were made of strips of bandage, but still.... 

I have the option to visit if I want but I'm afraid that I'll break her heart if I leave without her again. They have offered to send photos if I'm completely desperate


----------



## Malmum

Aww, that's lovely that they've offered to send pics and I completely agree with you about not visiting, I wouldn't be able to bear leaving her either and think its bound to upset her. 
I'll have to see if I can get that programme, I'll get one of my girls to look because I'm useless at anything even slightly technical, lol. 
I cried at the Supervet prog last night, Noel cried because a dog with spinal surgery walked over to him, just two days after the op and he wasn't expecting him to. He didn't even know if he'd be paralysed and had told his owners to say goodbye, just in case as the surgery was very complicated. Had me in tears, ha ha. 

Its Flynns sixth birthday today, still as nutty as when he was a pup at times - I don't think this breed ever really matures, lol. Love 'em to bits though. xx


----------



## Breezy

Happy Birthday Flynn!! lots of hugs and kisses from us.

Great to hear the dog went well but what happened with the pig? I tried to see if I could find it online without any luck. Here's a link to the latest Bondi Vet episode...

Bondi Vet - S6 Ep. 12 - Network Ten

Hopefully you can see it. Both the surgeons that operated on Smudge the cat, Steve and Dan (who assisted), are going to be responsible for Molly for the next two months. As of today her regular surgeon Tony is going to be over in your neck of the woods for an extended holiday. I'm beginning to think he flies north for the winter, he did the same thing last year. We go back some way with Dan as he used to be our family vet in Nowra a few years ago.

Molly found her appetite today and is a bit brighter. She's been on Tramadol this week but will be finishing that up tomorrow. The swelling has gone right down and now the splint is in action. My guess is that once she's narcotic free they'll have better luck getting her moving. My experience of Molly under the influence is of one giant drooling lump, not capable of anything other than watching the pink hippo's dancing round her head. I'm looking forward to updates in a couple of days time.


----------



## Breezy

While I think of it... here's a recent pic of Molly. She's looking a lot more herself than the last one I shared with you


----------



## Malmum

That's great news about the swelling Breezy and now she can wear the splint hopefully she will be able to start building muscle up again, its amazing how it wastes when the limbs are not used. I know exactly what you mean about drugs having the zombie effect, Flynn often just seemed very confused and I was glad when I eventually weaned him off of them to have my 'real' dog back. He was on diazepam as well as Tramadol, so he had to be weaned off very gradually. 

I have seen some of those Bondi Vet programmes on Sky in the past and I think their work is amazing, I didn't realise Molly was being treated by them. They really are an amazing practice and you're so lucky that you are able to go to them, the care they're giving a Molly is astounding and you know that she is being very well looked after there. That must be very comforting for you and it also takes away the anxiety that you might feel in those early days after surgery eh? She is a beautiful baby and when she's home ive no doubt she'll be treated like a princess - quite rightly so. xx

The pig in Noel's programme had been kicked by a horse and had a badly fractured back leg. In a way she was lucky because she was only days away from having ten piglets and was lucky it caught her leg and not her tum. He fixed her leg and kept it in place with an external frame, covering the frame with vet tape to keep it away from the piglets. She recovered well and the piglets were amazing, all squealing around the pen, lol. The frame stayed on for around six weeks or so but it didn't seem to bother mum or her teeny piggies.


----------



## Tim9874

Hey Im thinking of having the same for my dog since he's having some pains in his hips I guess and behaving quite sluggishly. Can I go for it??


----------



## Malmum

Ask your vet for a referral to an orthopaedic specialist, don't take an all rounders opinion. A specialist will be able to advise on looking at x rays as to whether surgery is necessary, sometimes it isn't and HD can be managed conservatively. 
If I were ever in the same position with a future dog as I was with Flynn I wouldn't think twice about having the ops. His second op became a tad of a nightmare with the dislocation but I blame myself for that, not his surgeon. Now I have experience in nursing a post op total hip replacement as well as knowing what to look for in dislocation - so if I had to do it again I'd be much better prepared. The benefit to Flynn has been remarkable and he's not an easy dog at the best of times but came through this, plus all the additional cage rest, on top form. Rather than see a dog struggle and have a shorter life, I'd do it again in a heart beat. 

A specialists opinion though is invaluable. Keep us updated please and were all here to offer advice and support should you go ahead - well we are even if you don't. xx


----------



## Breezy

Well, it's been a bit over two weeks since surgery and Molly is still in hospital. Over the past week she has regained her wits and is starting to figure out how to walk. She's still knuckling a lot of the time and can't get up without assistance. She's wearing the splint for about 3 hours at a time and isn't at all bothered by it which is great news. 

Once Molly gets the walking thing totally figured out she'll be able to come home but it looks like it could be at least another week or two. There was another Newf that had a similar situation about 6 months ago that took about 3 or 4 weeks to get it together, so I guess the slow progress comes as no surprise... and that Newf didn't have a dodgy alternate leg to deal with! Thankfully she's behaving beautifully and isn't being a nuisance for them. Fingers crossed for more progress this week.


----------



## archiesmum

Sounds like Breezy is going in the right direction. I'm sure you must be missing Breezy so much. At least you know Breezy is being well cared for and when Breezy comes home you can catch up with all the missed cuddles.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Breezy

Molly's home :biggrin:

Leaving SASH was a bit of a process with them clipping some of the tangles out of her coat, taking her photo and saying their goodbyes. I think my baby has become something of a favourite, she's getting lots of praise for her tolerance and disposition. Yep, I'm a proud mum.

Walking is still a bit of a challenge, she hasn't figured out how to swing the leg around and, instead, does a bit of a skip to lift her body high enough to push it through. But she can get up on all fours by herself which is a huge bonus! The plates will stay in until early August when her surgeon returns from his trip. I got them to send me some of the xrays, check this out...


----------



## Malmum

Wow! That's impressive Breezy 

Lovely to here that Molly is home at last and enjoying home comforts again. Can hardly believe they kept her for so long, she must be such a good girl and an exceptional patient. Noel said I HAD to bring Flynn home because he couldn't settle after the dislocation op, he wasn't much better when he came home because Mals react badly to anaesthetic and he'd had two heavy doses in one week, plus all the seds and he didn't begin to settle until I'd weaned them right down.

Lots of time to cuddle Molly, I bet she missed her mum no matter how good she was with her carers. She's got the brace until August then? At least she can't damage herself with that as support eh?

Well done brave Molly, there's a boy here who do could with some of your courage, lol. Lots of hugs from here and big woo's from Flynn. xxx


----------



## Breezy

Two days in and I'm already feeling the strain of hauling a 55kg dog around. Obviously those muscles haven't been getting used much until now! In the past I've only provided support in the event of a slip or fall and she's carried most of her weight, this time I'm doing it. But overall, Molly is going really well. Her appetite is fine, she isn't at all bothered by the splint and she's 'stationing' without any complaint at all. 

At night I have her tied to my bed and during the day she's in a pen I created using two walls, a dining table and her crate. The crate door is acting as gate which I'm securing to a table leg with a luggage strap. We go outside about 5 times a day with Molly skipping the whole way. The skipping is cute to see but a bit sad knowing that it is because her other hip isn't up to the job of holding her through a stride. 

The two plates screwed into her leg are in until August. I'm not sure how long she'll need the splint, I guess that all depends on how well the tendon has repaired. The wire tying down the tendon will stay put regardless. All will be revealed in 9 weeks time.


----------



## archiesmum

So pleased Molly is home it must be hard work for you.

Keep up the good work.

Hugs Val xx


----------



## Malmum

I feel for you Breezy and know how exhausting it is trying to keep them calm and excitement free, not easy!
I slept with Flynn on lead attached to my wrist for six weeks after the dislocation op, so as I knew immediately when he woke and tried to stand. So exhausting waking from sleep straight to a standing position and sleep for him meant maximum of two to three hours at a time - so draining. 
It sounds like Molly is being a good patient though and adapting well, bless her little heart. 

You're doing a fab job and just look towards the future, hard at times but it gives a light at the end of the tunnel to know that one day all this will be in the past and Molly's life will be 100% improved - just like Flynns. xx


----------



## Breezy

Thank you for the good thoughts. I am looking forward to the day Molly is 100%, although I will settle for a good 85% when I take the front leg into account. I look forward to walks at the beach and trips to the markets. She's very popular when we're out and about. I'm seriously considering charging for photo's, I reckon she'd have her surgeries paid for in no time if I did. She really enjoys the attention and I love to see the smiles on peoples faces when they see her. I've often felt she's a gift to humanity as she seems to bring out the best in everyone. I have never had so many conversations with perfect strangers. I'll never forget an elderly Irish fellow who spied Molly, came over, took a seat and started with "let me tell you my life story..."

There are benefits to Molly being a Newf... she is happy to just lie about like a slug  She decided to go to bed (the bedroom) about 2 hours ago (10pm) and I haven't heard a peep from her since, and I most likely won't hear anything until I get up in the morning. She's very civilized!! And thankfully I don't have to be quite so paranoid about her getting up with having the splint keeping everything under control. It was expensive but provides an awful lot of peace of mind. Overall, everything is going well. We're slipping into routines and I've mastered getting the splint on and off. I've been on leave this week and last week so the big test will come when I go back to work.


----------



## Malmum

Sounds like everything's slotting into place Breezy and Molly's adjusting well too. 
Seems like a hell of a long ride at the moment but it'll all be worth it in the end eh? The splint sounds fab and I agree that it must be priceless to you right now. 

Love and licks to Molly from Flynn and I, she certainly is one brave baby girl. xx


----------



## bfleming

Hi everyone,

This is a really interesting post for me. I am a final year vet student looking at the management of orthopaedic conditions in dogs either following surgery or for chronic long term conditions such as osteoarthritis, with the long term aim of improving future care for these patients. If any of you have a spare few moments to fill in a questionnaire for me about caring for your pets with orthopaedic conditions I would be extremely grateful, it sounds like you would all have some valuable insights!

The questionnaire is accessible at the following link:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VBWDBWD

I hope your dogs are all doing well!

Bridget


----------



## Malmum

Completed survey for you Bridget and supplied e mail add.


----------



## Breezy

I've completed the survey too. I'll say this, it definitely reminded me how lucky I am to have such a patient and tolerant pooch!

Speaking of the pooch...

Molly continues to go well. I'm hoping it will only be another 3 weeks before she gets the plates out. The weeks have been fairly uneventful, which of course is what we're aiming for  In the last week or so she has been showing signs of being a bit more independent with her movement although I still won't let her go far without being supported. Molly is funny with the splint, she won't stand up until she is 'dressed', it's going to be interesting to see how she'll be when she doesn't need it any more. We are both getting stir crazy with being cooped up at the time, Molly a bit more than me, I at least get to go to work 

Fingers crossed that I have good news for you in a few weeks time.


----------



## Malmum

Well done to you and Molly, just three weeks? - that's a doddle isn't it? 

I know what you mean about the splint, I used to take Flynn out to toilet, on his lead once he didn't need the sling anymore. When I didn't need to go with him and he was all better, he'd stand by the open door and wait for me to put his slip lead on, then he'd happily trot out with me and do his business. This went on for a good few months because I felt bad kinda letting him down, lol! 

Strange little creatures aren't they but so cute and dependant on us. It's only when you have to nurse them so intently that you realise what we must actually mean to them. 
Bless Molly, give her a huge head kiss from me and roll on the next three weeks. xxx


----------



## archiesmum

Just thinking about all the dogs who have had hip replacements and wondering how they all are.

Domino has been suffering for the last week or so since it has become very damp in the mornings. I have bought a trouser suit which has helped and I have a thermal lined one on order. I am trying to keep him off meds as long as possible because of the side effects.

Other than getting really cold he seems well in himself. He loves playing with his friends and going for walks.

Hugs to everyone

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Aww, poor boy, i hope the the trousers work. Does he still have hydro Val? If not i wonder if that may help him during the winter to loosen up a bit. He was a little stiff last winter wasn't he? Poor boy and we haven't really had much of a summer have we? Hugs from here to little Domino.

I wonder how Molly is, been checking lately to see if there are any updates. Hope she is okay and recovered from her last op now, bless her.

I took Flynn to the vet the other day about a lump on his back left leg, not hip related and he was so excited that he jumped up at Van (vet) and nearly sent him flying. He's never ever jumped up at anyone before, none of the Mals do, so it took me and Van totally by surprise. Suffice to say his hips are fine but his head is still a bit nutty, lol.


----------



## archiesmum

I hope Molly is ok.

It is amazing how our dogs can surprise us, Flynn sounds such a lovely dog.

I think I might have to take Domino back to hydro even though he hates it. I won't be able do anything this side of christmas because my husband is having op and wont be allowed to drive for 2 or 3 months.

I am keeping him warm and giving him a warm bath once a week. The vet thinks the trousers suit will help for the moment I have another thermal lined trouser suit on order for when the weather really turns cold. I have started putting the paw wax on his paws to keep the damp out.

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

My mum (many moons ago) used to rub White Horse Oils into her old dogs creaky joints and she swore by it. He lived to sixteen and never saw a vet. Amazing how dogs were just treated with home remedies, i don't even remember even knowing of vets in the early sixties, apart from RSPCA and PDSA. I know its still sold now and i remember the smell so well. Reckon vets today would dismiss it though but i'd use it if any of these got stiff. 
Thornton & Ross Goddards Muscle Lotion : Victoria Health

Flynn is so extremely loving towards me but can still be an imp with me too. As my daughter said the other day, he'd be boring if he was always predictable, lol. 
Flynn never quite took to hydro once the one he always used closed down, he bonded well with Faye and the big pool but i tried two others and eventually he just wouldn't go in, no point in struggling with the big bear so i stopped taking him. No fun in the smaller pools either. 

Hugs to Domino, lets hope we don't have a harsh winter, poor little guy. xx

ETA - Found this - how ancient am I? Lol.


----------



## archiesmum

Thanks for the info will order some later

Val xx


----------



## BohinenRhapsody

Hello, I'm new to this forum and owner of Jess a beautiful Welsh Springer Spaniel. She's 5 and had her second total hip replacement in July, she had her first op when she was 18 months. She's had an amazing recovery and just recently we've noticed that she's bouncing around again and finally appears pain free, it's a joy to see.

Bridget, I'm a bit late but I've just completed your survey and added my email too.


----------



## mom3dog

Nice diary of good information. My big boy had a hip replaced nearly 1 year ago; he is finally having his puppyhood. Something I wish I had known to look for is a sign that he had hip trouble. I thought my puppy was very lazy, or not interested in play: that should have clued me in. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Malmum

Isn't it just BR, after you see how they struggle before the op and the difference it makes afterwards. So glad to hear Jess has made a good recovery. Wishing her every success as she continues in her life without the pain and restructions of hip dysplasia. xx
Feel free to post pics. 

Hi mom3dog, lovely to read that your lad is also enjoying his life to the full. I know how they lose their puppyhood to this awful complaint, Flynn lost his crucial socialisation period too and it was too late at two, once his ops were complete. They have so much to look forward to now though and the early signs are often marked by their determination when young. Onwards and upwards and a wonderful life ahead eh? xx
Feel free to post pics also.


----------



## Malmum

Still no word about Molly, Breezy hasn't been on since her last post - I hope her and Molly are okay. I just hope they are both safe and well, hopefully Breezy has just been too busy with life and will post an update in the coming weeks. 

How is Alfie now Val? The weather here is almost continually damp and I often wonder how he's coping with it. I can handle this weather, but snow like they have in the US, dreadful! 
I have started using Turmeric for the dogs and they absolutely love it. I use it just for their well being but have joined a facebook group - Turmeric Users Group - and have read some amazing accounts of it's use in lame horses and dogs, people too actually. It's a natural anti inflammatory (amongst many other things) and from what I have read many dogs/horses with arthritus have benefitted greatly from it's use. Might be an option for Alfie I thought.  xx


----------



## archiesmum

I keep thinking about all the dogs that have had hip replacements and how they are. Might give the Turmeric ago with Domino he is suffering with the damp weather we are having his poor feet are freezing in this weather, goodness what he is going to do when we get frost and snow.

Take care

Val x


----------



## Malmum

Nothing to lose in trying Val. xx


----------



## Breezy

My apologies for being so slack in updating what's happening. So the last post was a couple of weeks before the plates came out... 

Took Molly up for the surgery and had some horrible news. The kneecap was still in place but she'd dislocated the hip again. Horror of horrors! It most probably happened because the hip was taking the strain of the unbending knee. 

They did the surgery to remove the plates and within a few weeks she was back to have the hip fixed. Fortunately it had only popped out but they needed to open it up to get it back in. She had some problems with dermatitis following the surgeries and still has a bald patch on her hip/back with the hair struggling to grow back. 

Recovery is going well. The hip is perfect and the knee has regained a fair amount of movement. She still has a bit of a limp and sometimes gets up a bit stiff but otherwise is now happily enjoying freedom and the occasional swim. Luckily for Molly the surgeon has recommended swimming this time around.

It's going to be a long time before any of us consider getting the second hip done. After 7 major surgeries in 2 years and considering all the complications, if she is happy and painfree we're happy to leave it that way.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and I wish you all the best for the New Year.


----------



## archiesmum

Poor Molly she has been through it.

I don't blame you not wanting to put her through more surgery.

Hope you had a good Christmas and have a wonderful New Year

Val xx


----------



## Malmum

Oh Breezy, I'm gutted to hear what Molly has been through, the poor babe. 
Flynns surgeon had a similar problem on one of his TV series recently. He put a new hip in but the tension it created took the already weakened knee joint out, so he had to do both at the same time. The recovery was fine and hopefully so will Molly's be too. 
I agree with not wanting her to have another op for a good while, all those anaesthetics must have taken their toll, not only on Molly but on you too. It's so emotionally and physically draining to see your girl go through all of this and I had wondered if things hadn't gone to plan by your lack of posts. 

Keeping you and Molly in my thoughts with fingers crossed for a complete recovery this time and truly hope 2015 brings the 'new life' that Molly deserves at last. xxx


----------



## soulful dog

Breezy said:


> It's going to be a long time before any of us consider getting the second hip done. After 7 major surgeries in 2 years and considering all the complications, if she is happy and painfree we're happy to leave it that way.


Aw I hope Molly stays happy and painfree for good, she certainly deserves to just have some time to enjoy life. Fingers crossed the recovery continues to go well. I've got to admit, I feel the same way about Ringo even though he went through one straightforward operation.


----------



## kas21

Hi, thanks so much for posting your experience of hip replacement on your beautiful dog.

I am very worried as my girl Daisy who is just 20 months old has just been diagnosed with hip displaisher on both sides. 

Daisy is cane corso and the most amazing lovely gentle giant.

Fitspatrick said they don't want to operate yet as she is so young and coping okay.

My concerns is same as you said. She is ok until a walk or run and then she gets really stiff.

Daisy is obviously in pain and has daily medicine for the pain and glucosamine supplements. 

Your post has really scared me as I work and live alone. 

I can get three weeks off but then it might be a struggle. I used to have dog walker but financial issues means that had to stop. 

Daisy is very lazy and sleep s almost from 9am to 5pm if im home or at work and is happy content and well adjusted. 

How I will cope with the after care and the sling is also concern as there's only me.

Your post was so personal and honest so thank you so much for sharing. 

I have so much to think about, she is under fitspatrick so thats good.

Could u please tell me the age of your boy and how long u hsd diagnosis before u went for the opp.

Once again thank u so much.

Kerrie & Daisy


----------



## Malmum

Hi Kerrie. Flynn was eighteen months when he had his first replacement and eight months later he had his second. As long as your girl is in her crate while you're not home she should be okay. They only need help when coming out and you just get them to wait, slip the sling under the belly and support them while they take steps. You're not taking lots of weight but rather just giving a little support to make sure they don't slip or fall, if they stumble then you're there to keep them on their feet. 
Flynns dysplasia was very bad and he really struggled to walk, so Noel decided he was a candidate for replacements right away. His hip would make a clunking sound whenever he sat and he walked with stiff back legs after the shortest amount of exercise. 
Its a brilliant surgery though and will be five years this summer since Flynn had his replacements - he has no limitations and no pain whatsoever and is well worth going ahead with IMO. The mistake I made was assuming his second replacement was the same as the first, which it wasn't. His second hip had deteriorated badly and the second op was far more invasive. Because if this he couldn't weight bear on that hip and I should have been helping him to his feet instead of expecting him to do it alone, as he had done with the first replacement. Because of this he dislocated that second hip and the nightmare began. In hindsight I can clearly see what I did wrong. 
He doesn't know, he doesn't care, he just lives his life to the full. 








I'm glad you're with Fitzpatricks, they are the best imo. 
I'll keep an eye on this thread in case you need any advice and I hope your lovely girl can have her surgery soon. xx


----------



## Malmum

Just a thought, if you are on facebook try joining the Turmeric User Group, it's a wonderful anti inflammatory, amongst other things and it can be used along with NSAID's with the latter eventually not being needed. The posts on the group are simply amazing with the progress of dogs, horses, cats and humans in the relief of joint pain. I give all five of my dogs the golden paste daily, one teaspoon twice a day in meals, just for health benefits but I have seen a vast increase in stamina in all of them. I take it myself too for arthritis. 
The recipe for the golden paste is:
1/2 cup pure turmeric powder 
2 cups of water
70 grams cold pressed coconut oil, or 70 mls if melted
1 teaspoon of freshly ground black pepper
Put all ingredients in a saucepan and simmer gently for around ten mins until thick, like a thick cheese sauce. If the mix is too runny just add a further teaspoon or two of turmeric powder to thicken. Store in jars in the fridge and it will keep for up to four weeks and add a teaspoon to a meal. 
The black pepper has piperine in it which helps with absorbsion and the coconut oil also helps dissolve the turmeric powder, which also aids absorption. 
Don't take my word for the benefits this spice gives, join the group and read the numerous posts from owners who use it. xx
I buy my ingredients from Tesco because the East End brand of turmeric is one of the purest and recommended on the group. 








The end product.


----------



## Anna43

Long time no see everyone xxxxxxx

Had a bit of read on back pages, poor Molly xxx fingers crossed all will be good now?

Zara had cruciate ligament surgery on 1st May, this time I could not manage stairs with her (we did with hip replacement but could not with the knee) so she is at my friends's place post op and will be there till at leat 8 week check up in July when Xrays will be done. If all ok - will bring my baby back home then..

Started a topic here about Zara's recent surgery - some photos and videos there...

Oh those dogs... don't we love them?

xxx


----------



## soulful dog

Aw Zara, she's really been through the wars hasn't she. Delighted to see you are both still around though, fingers crossed for a positive recovery from her latest op.


----------



## WillowT

Thank you for sharing your amazing story.


----------



## archiesmum

Hope Zara has a speedy recovery with no hiccups

Val x


----------



## Breezy

I am so relieved Zara is ok and I have my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you both. Molly still seems to be alright though there are some days I wonder if everything is as it should be. She has quite a lopsided gait, still does the bunnyhop, and doesn't always put weight on the 'fixed' leg, but other times she does which I try to take comfort from. In all honesty I'm scared to take her anywhere near a vet at the moment in fear of hearing bad news. We can't stay away forever though  Best wishes to all pooches and their parents.


----------



## soulful dog

It's three years since Ringo's hip replacement and I'm sad to report that he's recently started to have problems with it, and we've just been told that there is an issue with the cup part of the replacement. At the moment the vet isn't sure whether it's due to infection or not, either way its apparently not an easy fix as there are many complications with surgery even if there is no infection. Right now he's on antibiotics, painkillers and minimal walks and we wait for a couple of weeks before discussing the options. 

Feeling pretty low about it right now :-(


----------



## archiesmum

Sorry to hear your news. I hope you can resolve this problem soon and hopefully Ringo can get back to normal. 

Hugs Val & Domino xx


----------



## Anna43

Zara is not so good. MRI atFR last monday shows spine issues that cannot be operated on.

She had first of 3 spinal injections last week and we are going back to FR on the 21st.


----------



## archiesmum

Sorry to hear about Zara, hope the spinal injections help.

Hugs Val & Domino xxx


----------



## soulful dog

Good luck to you and Zara on the 21st. That's the same day Ringo is back at the vet again so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for both on the day.


----------



## soulful dog

The vet has decided surgery is the only option for Ringo, otherwise he's just going to end up very lame. Although its going to be expensive and a similar recovery time as the hip replacement, I'm at least a little hopeful it might help make him more comfortable for longer even if not a complete fix.

Any update on Zara?


----------



## Malmum

Oh dear, haven't been on for a long time and am sorry to hear about Ringo and Zara. Three years isn't very long for his replacement to fail soulful dog, Noel told me Flynns should last his life time and it's been five and a half years since his first, still going strong. I hope whatever it is the surgeon has planned will resolve his problems and make him pain free. Poor boy, been through enough already. Keep us posted and good luck Ringo. xx
Sad to hear about Zara and hope those injections give her some relief, poor baby. Just doesn't seem fair after all she's been through. Hugs from here to brave Zara. xx
Breezy - your sweet Molly has certainly been through the wars hasn't she? and I completely agree with not having more surgery if she is coping the way she is ATM. She sounds like she's doing just fine and the swimming will definitely help to build her muscles up, I bet she absolutely loves it too. Best make plans to have a pool in your back yard and probably less expensive than more surgery, lol. Big hugs to your lovely girl from here and would be nice to see a few pics of our little heroes at some point. xx


----------



## Malmum

The big lad is now 7 1/2 years old - just where does the time go? While I have never let him run about 'full steam ahead' he has controlled exercise on a long line and that's not because I'm worried about his hips because Noel said he can run to his hearts content, but because his recall is pants and I'm under no illusion that he'd come back if he saw a pheasant, rabbit etc - he only stops as it is because I can out pull him, lol. All in all he's been fab, he's maturing nicely (at bloody last) and is a pleasure to take to the field. Can't think I'd ever have another like him, broke the mould when he was born and is my 'one in a million' dog.
Pics taken recently. xx


----------



## Codiemalamute

This is a message for OP Malamum.

Great to see that Flynn's doing so well and your diary has been an inspiration to us as we await our boy's hip replacement this coming tuesday (feb 2nd). Absolutely terrified to be honest. Would love to speak to you regarding it if possible? Our boy is also a mal (Codie) and 9 years old. If poss could you get in touch? I've tried to PM but can't seem to find how? Our email is [email protected]


----------



## Malmum

Just to report that beautiful Codie is doing well after his post op check and will be having his other hip replaced next month.
Fingers crossed the next op is as successful as the previous one. xx

Flynn continues to remain fully mobile and pain free, as does Ollie (my friends Bernese earlier in this thread) and a friends beautiful Samoyed bitch who has recently been discharged to her new life with two, now perfect, new hips.

I hope all the other fur kids are healthy and looking forward to a wonderful summer. xx


----------



## Lilylass

@Malmum wonderful to see Flynn looking so well & enjoying life - I miss your posts .... you should really pop in more often!


----------



## Malmum

Hi Lilylass - we lost our little Britches last August, her legs gave out and a trip to see Noel confirmed surgery at her age would not be fair. It's been a dreadfull few months, the other five are okay but we miss her so much.
Flynn never grows up, time seems to stand still with him and he's ever the clown. He's eight in a couple of months - don't know where the time has gone. xx


----------



## Lilylass

@Malmum so very sorry to hear about Britches  it's really the worst thing ..... pleased to hear the others are all doing well - as for Flynn .... there's always one!  He's such an amazing lad and really inspirational to hear how well he's doing after everything he went through. Take care xx


----------



## Freddie and frank

Hello malmum and the gorgeous Flynn. I often think of you. Hope you are doing well. 
Sorry to hear about Britches. 

I now have 4 dogs


----------



## rona

That's never Flynn???

He's looking so slim


----------



## Malmum

Flynn went to rainbow bridge on 15/08/18 reunited with his mum in 2016 and dad in 2017. Together again and forever healthy and free.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very sad update 

Sorry for your loss.

Nice to see you back on the forum though.


----------

